# Australian Water Dragon Thread!



## jimjam1977

i know theres a water dragon thread but i'd thought i'd try to start an Aussy one... as you know i have 3 awd's (Ned Kelly, Bruce & Sheila), they are my favourite lizards, especially as Bruce and Sheila have now tamed right down.. when they are dancing on the glass, i open the glass door and they climb on my arm.. they love a run around and they always head in the direction of the beardies!!!... only thing i don't like is that they always seem to POO on me!!!! dirty b:censor:ggers!!!

heres a picture of Sheila... 










anyone else wanna join this thread?


----------



## cobra759

Do Aussie Water Dragons generally calm down to the same degree as a Beardie. What size viv for a adult male?


----------



## jimjam1977

i don't think they will be super docile like a beardie, but they are alot calmer when i first got them... an adult aussy would be best in a 4 x 3 x 2.. thats what i were told, but i suppose the bigger the better


----------



## Aspongeinmauve

you always see cwd's in rep shops, but never aussies. ive never really given thought to water dragons, but after having poke round due to this thread i think the aussie ones are wicked! would love one:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Aspongeinmauve said:


> you always see cwd's in rep shops, but never aussies. ive never really given thought to water dragons, but after having poke round due to this thread i think the aussie ones are wicked! would love one:2thumb:


they are amazing!!! look on youtube too! the males look massive! can't wait for mine to get fully grown!!! i chose them instead of the cwd's as i were told they are more 'hardy' than them.. i do love the cwd's colours tho!!! me and my oh searched high and low for 2, we managed to find 2 @ leeds, then i got the other from york.. i've seen a full grown one @ coast to coast in darlington, he were huge!!!!! he looked ACE!


----------



## benjo

they look like volocaraptors (spelling) from jurrasic park! they look alot nicer than CWD's


----------



## jimjam1977

benjo said:


> they look like volocaraptors (spelling) from jurrasic park! they look alot nicer than CWD's


yeah you're right! especially when they look @ you head on!!!


----------



## GingerJam

I love them - they remind me more of Gremlins though!


----------



## 1wagtail

AWD's are indeed beautiful creatures & are very hardy......but they do not become as tame as Beardies.
A pic of my 4 year old male, he lives outside in the summer months, but spends the winter in a 6' x 3' x 2' viv. He also hibernates for a couple of months every winter.










Graham


----------



## Liam89

Ive been looking for awd's for 2 years now lol and all you lucky buggers have them


----------



## sailfinman

jimjam your viv will need to be bigger than4x3x2 more like 4x6x2.5 pref bigger as they get slightly bigger than cwd and bulk up quite alot.
nice pic of the male mate a credit to your herp skills.


----------



## jordkil

OMG finally! Iv been trying to find info and if people had these for ages. Im looking into getting one at somepoint soon im just sorting a viv. They are brill, so much better the the chinese ones. What do you mainly feed yours? Is there a certain type of greens you specifically feed or is it just the same as what you would feed beardies?
ATB
Jordan


----------



## jimjam1977

sailfinman said:


> jimjam your viv will need to be bigger than4x3x2 more like 4x6x2.5 pref bigger as they get slightly bigger than cwd and bulk up quite alot.
> nice pic of the male mate a credit to your herp skills.


yeah i will be getting a bigger viv soon this year, but they don't grow fast so they are ok at the mo... i were told that size viv from a reptile shop


----------



## pymn nice but dim

yes finaly!!!! i got one little ethel i think shes a few months little monster she can be.

bit me a ew times and the fastest rep i have ever seen still shes getting there.


----------



## jimjam1977

pymn nice but dim said:


> yes finaly!!!! i got one little ethel i think shes a few months little monster she can be.
> 
> bit me a ew times and the fastest rep i have ever seen still shes getting there.


get some pictures up!!!! :2thumb: 

anyone else got these FABULOUS creatures!!!!???


----------



## jimjam1977

anyone else????: victory:


----------



## mmcdermid

yes i do. i did have 2 but unfortunately turned out to be two unrelated males so had to sell one. now on the look out for a female or 2



















he is around 10months old in this photo and is now abit bigger and taming slowly lol. as you can see, he is doing his normal trick, you pick me up and i poo. which he has mastered


----------



## spiteri

here are my 2 awds, they are around 2 1/2 - 3 years old

they only eat crixs, not over keen on locust & if i put any salad in their bowls they look at me in disgust :2thumb:

im hoping they will breed this year (crossed fingers)











female (jill)









male (jack)


----------



## jimjam1977

they're all lovely! :flrt:


----------



## lgscas0708

Hiya got a female yest shes a big girl makes tucker look tiny :lol2: will hopefuly get some bats for cam n post pics later.
Btw everyone they are all gawjus! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

lgscas0708 said:


> Hiya got a female yest shes a big girl makes tucker look tiny :lol2: will hopefuly get some bats for cam n post pics later.
> Btw everyone they are all gawjus! :flrt::flrt:


can't wait to see her!!! :notworthy:


----------



## jimjam1977

anymore of these beauties???? :flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

i were googling aussie water dragons the other day and i were reading about a guy who had a colony of them in his garden.. said that his neighbour found one dead in his garden so they took it to the vets to see what is died of.. said it were old age and the lizard were estimated at being 35 years old!!!!!!:gasp:

anymore awd photos???


----------



## Bamboozoo

Wow that was a longggggg life he lived! Here is my boy. Though his colours are no where near as bright as on some.  

Good looking critters everyone.


----------



## jimjam1977

sweet :2thumb:


----------



## roddy mac

aww the awd pics look great.. been thinkin on gettin one.. i already have 2 beardies and 2 frilled dragons (1 male 1 female).. but i got to ask... do the awd have a good temperment like the frillies ????


----------



## jimjam1977

it all depends on how much time you spend with them... mine are fine and never bite me


----------



## roddy mac

jimjam1977 said:


> it all depends on how much time you spend with them... mine are fine and never bite me


 
so really similar to the frillies then,,, nice one thanx.. 

ahh looks like i'll be going for one at the end of the month :2thumb:


----------



## pandamonium

*squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

I saw some of these guys on a recent trip and totally fell in love *nods lots* they're on my Christmas list, along with a false water cobra and a few other things


----------



## jimjam1977

pandamonium said:


> *squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*
> 
> I saw some of these guys on a recent trip and totally fell in love *nods lots* they're on my Christmas list, along with a false water cobra and a few other things





roddy mac said:


> so really similar to the frillies then,,, nice one thanx..
> 
> ahh looks like i'll be going for one at the end of the month :2thumb:


don't forget guys when you do get the lovely lizards to post them on this australian water dragon hall of fame!!:flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

went to Reptacular @ the weekend to look @ their aussies they have for sale... they are swwweeeettt and sooo cute, was gonna buy one but way too small.....

anymore piccies??? or stories????:flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

anymore aussies????:hmm:


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> went to Reptacular @ the weekend to look @ their aussies they have for sale... they are swwweeeettt and sooo cute, was gonna buy one but way too small.....
> 
> anymore piccies??? or stories????:flrt:


Apparently they were breed by the shop. They were incubated at 27c so the owner of the shop told me, which should make them all males.


----------



## Chelsea <3

I'll join this thread =] :blush:
I never used to like our AWD cos I love CWD they look cuter and are generally tamer but auzzies are growing on me since we got one.
The only problem is Ethel is just not tame at all!!! Had her for about 4 months now and she's barley calmed down. We try to handle her every day but she's so fast!

The minute you out your hand in the viv she eyes up your hand, and if you come too close she runs away as soon as she can. We've managed to pick her up but shes so scared she just freezes, 

I'll give her credit though, when we first got her she used to bite, and she doesnt now, so thats improvment i suppose. It's just hard trying to tame her without stressing her out.

How long did it take to tame yours?


Also that 4 year old is a beast! So beautiful though! : victory:


----------



## Chelsea <3

A Few Pixs of Ethel


----------



## TonyFella

Heres some pics i took the other day:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Chelsea <3 said:


> I'll join this thread =] :blush:
> I never used to like our AWD cos I love CWD they look cuter and are generally tamer but auzzies are growing on me since we got one.
> The only problem is Ethel is just not tame at all!!! Had her for about 4 months now and she's barley calmed down. We try to handle her every day but she's so fast!
> 
> The minute you out your hand in the viv she eyes up your hand, and if you come too close she runs away as soon as she can. We've managed to pick her up but shes so scared she just freezes,
> 
> I'll give her credit though, when we first got her she used to bite, and she doesnt now, so thats improvment i suppose. It's just hard trying to tame her without stressing her out.
> 
> How long did it take to tame yours?
> 
> 
> Also that 4 year old is a beast! So beautiful though! : victory:


 
well i had mine now nearly a year.. i keep handling them everyday.. the male i have isn't as keen on being heald as the other 2 are... sheila is the tamest, she wants to come out ALL the time!!! i've had the little male nearly 6 months and i just try to hold him everyday... he'll come round eventually.. (he also tries to bite):devil:

i'm sure Ethal will tame down also


----------



## jimjam1977

Tonyfella: some great photos there :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Chelsea <3

Pretty Gorgeous! amazing colours =]


----------



## Nicky_KM

jimjam1977 said:


> only thing i don't like is that they always seem to POO on me!!!! dirty b:censor:ggers!!!


So do our CWDs!! I suspect something here... :hmm:

Gorgeous though, I love their faces, perfect litle lizards.


----------



## Bamboozoo

My older male is still not tame to being handled. But we are no longer an intimidation to him. He is caught side by side with the cat and the dog in a patch of sunlight. Won't move unless I come within 3 inches of stepping on him....then he only goes a few inches. 

He stops to head bob at me if he sees me sitting somewhere.


----------



## jimjam1977

Nicky_KM said:


> So do our CWDs!! I suspect something here... :hmm:
> 
> Gorgeous though, I love their faces, perfect litle lizards.


i love them they look like verloceraptors in my eyes :2thumb:



Chelsea <3 said:


> A Few Pixs of Ethel
> image
> image


aww soo little and cute :flrt:



Bamboozoo said:


> My older male is still not tame to being handled. But we are no longer an intimidation to him. He is caught side by side with the cat and the dog in a patch of sunlight. Won't move unless I come within 3 inches of stepping on him....then he only goes a few inches.
> 
> He stops to head bob at me if he sees me sitting somewhere.


do you have any photos of your older male???


----------



## Nicky_KM

Yeah they do look like velociraptors!!

Everyone who has seen ours has said "ooooh they look like little dinosaurs" :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

haha they say "its like jurassic park in here " :lol2:

just tried taking some updated photos of them and Ned Kelly has scratched me to death!! he's coming on well and putting weight on quickly!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this thread needs more pics as awd are b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Bamboozoo

my buddy is already here back on page 3 ..... but will add a couple more...who can resist that temptation.

He stopped in to share some heat and light with the Russian Torts.










Him hanging at home with the Sliders and Maps. He shares a 125 g. pond with them. For a size comparison the larger slider is a 12" long by 10" wide female.


----------



## jimjam1977

wow he look amazing!!!!

heres some up-to-date piccies of ned kelly.....










he got quite close to the camera lol...










as usual with his chin out!!!









with bruce and sheila in the background....









checking himself out in the mirror!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

nice :no1:
cool vivs too


----------



## jimjam1977

nearly lost Ned Kelly behind the back of the fire last week..... naughty 
b:censor:er!!!! he's ok though!!!!

any more aussies out there????


----------



## jimjam1977

bruce and sheila syncronise dancing on the glass ..... sooooo funny! if only i had me camera! :no1:

anymore aussies out there??????? :whistling2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

he may not be mine, but i do spend alot of time with them at college, amazing animals, on my wishlist :lol2:



















enjoy


----------



## lee young

Dont suppose any of you guys has seen/got a gippsland water dragon in the UK? Theyre stunning creatures and I've been on the lookout for one in the UK for ages,with no luck. They look similar to the regular Ausie Water Dragon, but are a much brighter green colour, and without the black warpaint on the cheeks:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Physignathus_lesueurii_howittii.jpg


----------



## Blaptica

lee young said:


> Dont suppose any of you guys has seen/got a gippsland water dragon in the UK? Theyre stunning creatures and I've been on the lookout for one in the UK for ages,with no luck. They look similar to the regular Ausie Water Dragon, but are a much brighter green colour, and without the black warpaint on the cheeks:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Physignathus_lesueurii_howittii.jpg


 
They don't have the red chest either.
I don't think there are any outside of Australia. The original exports were all (I think) the more common nominate subspecies.


----------



## lee young

That's what I feared. I wonder if australia will ever open up its borders for export again? I can fully understand the import regulations, as introducing a destuctive non native species could be devastating, but I'm not really sure of the reasons for the ban on exports? Can exports be sent to research/breeding programmes or zoos?


----------



## Blaptica

1 I doubt it very much.
2 don't know.

Never buy a field guide to Australian reptiles (I have two ). It will only make you sick looking at all the gorgeous species you are never going to be allowed to keep.


----------



## jimjam1977

jimmythetramp said:


> he may not be mine, but i do spend alot of time with them at college, amazing animals, on my wishlist :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> enjoy


wow! he's a big fella!!! can';t wait for l'il ned kelly to get that big!!!
as for gipsland water dragons.... yes i have looked for pictures of them on the net and they look gorgeous!!!! but.... i do prefer the australian water dragon!!!!! especially the males!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

anymore 'beauties' ??? :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

streuth!!!!!!! as they say in australia :blush: 
anymore lovely aussies????


----------



## jimjam1977

how about you BLAPTICA? some pictures of your aussies.....please???? :flrt:


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> how about you BLAPTICA? some pictures of your aussies.....please???? :flrt:


Ok I will take some more pics soon. Normally I can expect the first eggs from mine about now. This year had a bit of a slow start but hopefully I can take some pics of females digging nest holes in the next week. As well as some of the males. I would love to show you pics of mine mating but I have never seen them mate !


----------



## jimjam1977

sheila in the window catching some rays and watching the world go by!... she tried to jump through the window and then she did a S*** on the window sill :gasp:..... nice one girl!!! :devil:


























as you can see Ned Kelly weren't impressed!









sorry for crap photo quality, taken from a shitty phone


----------



## Girlie

Great piccies sis x


----------



## jimjam1977

any more aussies out there??? i'm sure theres some more pictures or stories to be added......................................:whistling2:


----------



## Blaptica

My AWD females have started to dig (as predicted). Normally They do trial digs for several evenings (they ALWAYS lay eggs in the evenings). As they started three days ago, its likely i will be able to dig up the first eggs of the season tommorow. We shall see !


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> My AWD females have started to dig (as predicted). Normally They do trial digs for several evenings (they ALWAYS lay eggs in the evenings). As they started three days ago, its likely i will be able to dig up the first eggs of the season tommorow. We shall see !


thats AMAZING!!! i would love to see this happening ... get some piccies up as soon as you can and keep me informed.... thats so cool!!! i bet its exciting!


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> My AWD females have started to dig (as predicted). Normally They do trial digs for several evenings (they ALWAYS lay eggs in the evenings). As they started three days ago, its likely i will be able to dig up the first eggs of the season tommorow. We shall see !


 
how many eggs have you dug up?? and have you any piccies yet??? :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my pet shop has babies in at the mo
man im so tempted


----------



## jimjam1977

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my pet shop has babies in at the mo
> man im so tempted


as we say in barnsley "tr8 thi sen!" if you are tempted, and you don't buy one and they all go, you'll be gutted! go on buy yourself an AUSSIE!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

jimjam1977 said:


> as we say in barnsley "tr8 thi sen!" if you are tempted, and you don't buy one and they all go, you'll be gutted! go on buy yourself an AUSSIE!!!!! :2thumb:


dont have room for an asdult enclosure though


----------



## jimjam1977

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont have room for an asdult enclosure though


 
oh bugger! sorry dude :sad:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

jimjam1977 said:


> oh bugger! sorry dude :sad:


1 day though


----------



## Blaptica

*Frou frou foxes*



jimjam1977 said:


> how many eggs have you dug up?? and have you any piccies yet??? :2thumb:


This is a very strange year. This is hopefully the fifth year for breeding AWD and by now I would normally have eggs. The first clutch was on the 25th of April last year and normally they lay either in the last week of April or in the first few days of May. I normally get an average of about 8 eggs per clutch. 

Here is a pic of a female. She is two years old. Notice she has a pink belly but note is is not more intense towards the head. If it wwas then it would be probably an immature male.


----------



## Blaptica

*wax and wane*

This is a especially large male I have. I must measure him ! One of the pics is with me holding him, it is easier then to get an idea of his size then in relation to my hands. If you compare a year old male beardie for example with a four year old you will notice that the head seems to continue to grow. This male AWD has a very overall chunky appearance including his bulky head.

He is not looking his best as he is due to shed and was very dusty when I took the pics. I will let you know when i get the first eggs.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> This is a especially large male I have. I must measure him ! One of the pics is with me holding him, it is easier then to get an idea of his size then in relation to my hands. If you compare a year old male beardie for example with a four year old you will notice that the head seems to continue to grow. This male AWD has a very overall chunky appearance including his bulky head.
> 
> He is not looking his best as he is due to shed and was very dusty when I took the pics. I will let you know when i get the first eggs.
> 
> image
> 
> image


WOW! :gasp:he looks amazing!!!! and the female looks like mine!!! : victory: the male looks massive!!! nice piccies :2thumb:


----------



## Girlie

Blaptica said:


> This is a especially large male I have. I must measure him ! One of the pics is with me holding him, it is easier then to get an idea of his size then in relation to my hands. If you compare a year old male beardie for example with a four year old you will notice that the head seems to continue to grow. This male AWD has a very overall chunky appearance including his bulky head.
> 
> He is not looking his best as he is due to shed and was very dusty when I took the pics. I will let you know when i get the first eggs.
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
good lord!!!
Can't wait to see your aussies this big Jamie :mf_dribble:


----------



## jimjam1977

Girlie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> good lord!!!
> Can't wait to see your aussies this big Jamie :mf_dribble:


 same here sister!! :2thumb:

anymore australian water dragon stories???? i love the ones @ coast to coast in darlington.. infact when i saw them for the first time, they made me decide to get awds instead of cwd.... :flrt:


----------



## Blaptica

*micro audio waves*

Found some Aussies a couple of days ago I didn't know I had. It was a trio that were hatched here in 2008 (1.2).

I am posting this shot because it really shows that you shouldn't assume red on the belly means you have a male. As you can see here the male has a much more intense red (although it is due to shed) The female has quite a red colour but as said before here, it becomes paler towards the head.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> Found some Aussies a couple of days ago I didn't know I had. It was a trio that were hatched here in 2008 (1.2).
> 
> I am posting this shot because it really shows that you shouldn't assume red on the belly means you have a male. As you can see here the male has a much more intense red (although it is due to shed) The female has quite a red colour but as said before here, it becomes paler towards the head.
> image


wow thanks for showing this ... bruce has a red/pink belly that is exactlly like the female but my other female has a more peachy colour belly, and my male has a definate red belly that starts from his neck right down to the base of his tail and even a little bit of red on his legs too!!!
its good to show that even if they have a red/pink belly they could still be female :2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> wow thanks for showing this ... bruce has a red/pink belly that is exactlly like the female but my other female has a more peachy colour belly, and my male has a definate red belly that starts from his neck right down to the base of his tail and even a little bit of red on his legs too!!!
> its good to show that even if they have a red/pink belly they could still be female :2thumb:


Yes some of my females have no pink/red on them at all. The females can vary quite a lot.


----------



## Blaptica

*At last !!*

Tonight I dug up the first clutch of the season. Eight eggs in the clutch, which is about average. All of them look good. This is incredibly late compared to normal. Now one has laid, I should get several more clutches in the next few days.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> Tonight I dug up the first clutch of the season. Eight eggs in the clutch, which is about average. All of them look good. This is incredibly late compared to normal. Now one has laid, I should get several more clutches in the next few days.


wow thats execellent!!!! :no1: keep us informed of when they hatch!


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> wow thats execellent!!!! :no1: keep us informed of when they hatch!


It takes around two months at 28c


----------



## jimjam1977

i put ned kelly, bruce and sheila in the bath today....










































and ned decided he doesn't like the water!!!.. 








:gasp:


----------



## Blaptica

They look pretty tame ?


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> They look pretty tame ?


yeah... ned's abit flighty but the girls are great especially sheila, she loves to come out of her viv and just sit on my arm :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

anymore aussies out thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????????????


----------



## jimjam1977

bruce is either very fat or pregnant??????? :gasp:

anymore aussies out there??


----------



## trynabe

*info please*

hello im a newbie here ,,
i have 2 awd a couple of months and there getting along fine ,,the male even eats mealworms from my hand, rarely though,,
,any advice at all for me would be gratefully accepted 
have heatmat ,,water bath ,,heat stone ,,uv light ,,and heatlamp 
decor is a problem and substrate ,,not sure what to do and keep chopping and changing,,also any feeding suggestions besides crickets and worms ,,tried few fruits but no joy there 
thank you in advance:2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica

I would definately recommend you get rid of the heat mat and heat stone. If the pet store recommended these items they are either idiots or they are ripping you off by making you spend more than you needed too. I bet they told you to keep the mat/stone on at night ? They are wrong. AWD need and enjoy cooler temps at night. My females are laying eggs now and are only kept at around 8-15c at night.

Provide a cave on the ground for a night time hide. Use orchid bark or a soil mix on the ground. Use plenty of branches for climbing and basking spots in the daytime. 

Many roach species are ideal for AWD. Its well worth breeding dubia roaches for them. Try earthworms too. 

mark


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> I would definately recommend you get rid of the heat mat and heat stone. If the pet store recommended these items they are either idiots or they are ripping you off by making you spend more than you needed too. I bet they told you to keep the mat/stone on at night ? They are wrong. AWD need and enjoy cooler temps at night. My females are laying eggs now and are only kept at around 8-15c at night.
> 
> Provide a cave on the ground for a night time hide. Use orchid bark or a soil mix on the ground. Use plenty of branches for climbing and basking spots in the daytime.
> 
> Many roach species are ideal for AWD. Its well worth breeding dubia roaches for them. Try earthworms too.
> 
> mark


YEAH i totally agree with mark, get rid of the heat mat and rock... i haven't got anything like that in mine and i've had mine for over a year now..
i also have soil mix for substrate, and lots of branches for these 3 to climb on too... they also have an x large corner water bowl that they love to bathe and even sleep in! 
i've not tried earthworms (but i'll give them ago) my oh has about 4 colonies of various roaches goin on so i feed my aussies roaches, locusts, crix (now and again) and morios and waxworms now and again too....
bruce will take waxies out of my hand :2thumb:
but mine absolutely LOVE dubias!!!


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> YEAH i totally agree with mark, get rid of the heat mat and rock... i haven't got anything like that in mine and i've had mine for over a year now..
> i also have soil mix for substrate, and lots of branches for these 3 to climb on too... they also have an x large corner water bowl that they love to bathe and even sleep in!
> i've not tried earthworms (but i'll give them ago) my oh has about 4 colonies of various roaches goin on so i feed my aussies roaches, locusts, crix (now and again) and morios and waxworms now and again too....
> bruce will take waxies out of my hand :2thumb:
> *but mine absolutely LOVE dubias!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Mine basically live on dubias and morio worms with ocassional locust hoppers. The insects get a big variety of veg/fruit rather than the AWD getting a huge range of insects. I now have 10 clutches of eggs in the incubator (with lots more to come), so I must be doing something right. Mine don't get earthworms as I rarely find them here. But Bert Langerwerf said they love them, I trust his info.


----------



## beardie&crestielover

how much would i be looking at spending then if i wanted a baby ? (just the dragon)


----------



## trynabe

*thank you*

thank you for all the advice lads ,,cant buy that info 
good luck 
talk soon : victory:


----------



## jimjam1977

lads?????????? :whistling2: i maybe called jamie but i'm ALL WOMAN :blush:


----------



## jimjam1977

beardie&crestielover said:


> how much would i be looking at spending then if i wanted a baby ? (just the dragon)


 
i've seen them in shops going for about 80-100 quid.....


----------



## jimjam1977

ordered the aussies some earthworms.... gonna try them..
will keep you posted!!: victory:


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> i've seen them in shops going for about 80-100 quid.....


Charlton Reptiles in south East London had them for £65 last year. They should have them again at that price in September. I have never heard of anybody cheaper. They will be my young lizards hatched, and raised in the sunshine here.

Also they will have young adult males (I have spare) for very reasonable prices.


----------



## trynabe

lads?????????? :whistling2: i maybe called jamie but i'm ALL WOMAN :blush:
__________________


my appologies :gasp:,, thank you lads n lassies :2thumb:


----------



## Tiggster

Awesome beast!!

I have just got a baby.. His name is Buddy but he still freaks out if you try and handle him. I have only had him a week and a bit and he had a traumatic journey here!

I have gradually tried to get him used to me but now and again he still moves away when I try to touch him. 

Any taming Ideas?


----------



## jimjam1977

i think best is to let him settle for the mo as you wouldn't wanna stress him out...

then maybe just sit infront of his viv for a while ..
then maybe tempt him with food..

its really hard for me to say really as my aussies were juviniles when i got them and they were tame(ish) to start with.
my male is still flighty he tried to bite me the other day!!! but i think he's started show interest in the girls so maybe a bit protective of them...

it just takes time and patience 

you'll get there in the end!

jamie


----------



## Tiggster

*Hey*

He is a juvenile, I would say he is almost 15cm as he has grown since I have had him and that is only a week and a half.

He lets me stroke him and change water and food etc. He has eaten a wax worm out of tweasers once too. He generally does'nt like to be watched when he is eating though!

I have tried to pick him up a few times and he is relativley ok with this but does riggle a bit. Got a scare yeatserday though as the little bugger jumped out of my hands... he got stuck between the space between my viv and bed : ( I had to really struggle to get him out. He did'nt come down from his brach all night and was sulking this morning big time.

I will try what you say but it is hard not to get impatient as I do want to get him tame.

How active is your AWD? cas mine seems very chilled out and does'nt seem to move about much while I am around. When I come into the room he is always in a deiiferent location though so I guess he is still shy.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## jimjam1977

hi

i know it must be frustrating i have had mine now over a year and one of the girls have only just start taking food out of my hands and the other girl has started to want to come out more often! :whistling2: my male is really another story! hes very fast!!! and started being very defensive!! 
my male once jumped out of my hand and ran off under and behind the gas fire!! :gasp: i were really scared! after about 20mins we got him out, he were very dirty and shyed away for the rest of the day!

post a picture of him on this thread so we can all see him :2thumb:


----------



## Tiggster

*Awd*

Hi, just managed to get some of th pics off my phone! I just realised that the lil guy is missing a toe on the back leg (Manufacturing defect!) lol.. Shame it must of happened in the shop.

Here he is resting on the log I have recently put in his viv, it is the highest point near the ceramic heater.

At least it is not just me who has had these experiences! haha. The little bugger just bit my finger but I think that was also I have just washed my hands and he could maybe smell the soap, he has never tried that before : (

Here are the pics, they haven't brought out his true colours though as he is much brighter than these!! :2thumb:

Haha! :lol2: I noticed u also have a Jack Russel called Milo with the same Nick name lo...

T


----------



## Tiggster

*?? Awd*

How the hell do you post a pic? it keeps asking for url's?

Thx 

T:blush:


----------



## jimjam1977

you have to load it up on photobucket... i think theres a thread on it that tells you : victory:


----------



## Tiggster

*AWD Buddy*

Hi, hope this works??


----------



## Tiggster

*Try again!*


----------



## trynabe

just released my female awd from a plastic leaf she managed to get stuck in ,,unbeleivable she got her head in and pushed herself through ,,luckily i heard the comotion and got her free ,,cut all leaves wit holes out aswell now
,,just when she starts to come out of hiding this happens:bash: 
my male is cool always out, watching the tv i think but shes shy and hides 95% of the time ,,,i too will post pics as soon as i know how ,,,
ps jim jam i named the male ned kelly :notworthy:
class name ,,hate to copy but had to :notworthy:


----------



## jimjam1977

Tiggster said:


> Hi, hope this works??image


no still not worked



Tiggster said:


> image


not worked again hope it ain't my computer???



trynabe said:


> just released my female awd from a plastic leaf she managed to get stuck in ,,unbeleivable she got her head in and pushed herself through ,,luckily i heard the comotion and got her free ,,cut all leaves wit holes out aswell now
> ,,just when she starts to come out of hiding this happens:bash:
> my male is cool always out, watching the tv i think but shes shy and hides 95% of the time ,,,i too will post pics as soon as i know how ,,,
> ps jim jam i named the male ned kelly :notworthy:
> class name ,,hate to copy but had to :notworthy:


way hey!!! as you can see i have stuck with the australian themed names.. even tho bruce is a girl lol ( i thought she was a boy in the beginning, oh well i think bruce being a girls name might catch on :lol2
cool, my ned kelly is honored you named yours after him :2thumb:


----------



## trynabe

Any ideas for the female ,,,was thinking lizzy ,,original i know:gasp: but im stuck for her ,,again trying to keep wit the ozzy theme
i just googled it now 
shes MATILDA:no1:


now on a serious note ,,this seems to be the only thread i can find on the net regarding AWDs ,am i missing something or is there more hiding somewhere ????
all info greatfully accepted :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Great Name btw!!! :2thumb:

there isn't much info, i've been getting hints and tips from a forum member called Blaptica on here.. he's got loads of aussie water dragons and he's very helpful!!!

awd's aren't as common as cwd's.. when i first saw an australian water dragon i wanted one straight away!( the one i saw was an adult and HUGE! and not for sale!) and took me ages to find mine! i bought bruce and shelia first, and took me a while to get ned kelly ( most aussies i saw were babies)

i have also learn't from books too... i got a book on water dragons by bert langerwerf which i find really informative :2thumb:
i know theres a few care sheets too on the net!

try and get your pictures on here.. if not put them in an album and i'll get it on here sometime :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Any more pictures, stories, experiences????????????????:whistling2:


----------



## waterdragonjay

i know you've seen em already jimjam but for every1 that hasnt here are my aussie's Ozzie n Sharon they are my pride n joy 
too many pics to put in thread so check this link for my albums
Reptile Forums - waterdragonjay's Albums


----------



## trynabe

question ???
i have my 2 in the sitting room at home but there a bit smelly ,,
are they always smelly and should i move them 
any comments or ideas appreciated 
thank you


----------



## jimjam1977

theres no denying that they don't smell but, i clean mine out everyday give them clean water everyday... i have one of those airfreshner things that spray every half an hour etc... i also open the window slightly...
beardies smell more tho :whistling2: but i'm used to the smell


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> question ???
> i have my 2 in the sitting room at home but there a bit smelly ,,
> are they always smelly and should i move them
> any comments or ideas appreciated
> thank you


have you sorted them photos out yet??? : victory:


----------



## trynabe

i have one pic only that i took with the computers web cam ,,il try it here

C:\Users\trynabe\Pictures\Photo_00012.jpg

you can barely see him as i had to put the laptop in his face so he wasnt hanging around :Na_Na_Na_Na:

as regards the smell i change the water every day but i have big piece of coral that they hide inside and i couldn't take it out to clean around it so maybe there leaving presents in there for me :lol2:

il carry on ,,its just got to the stage that i smell them when i come in the door and other people must as-well :gasp:

let me know if that pic worked ,,not sure it will 
must get a camera and do it properly ,,some time:whistling2:


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> Great Name btw!!! :2thumb:
> 
> there isn't much info, i've been getting hints and tips from a forum member called Blaptica on here.. he's got loads of aussie water dragons and he's very helpful!!!


Thanks. I try to help where possible.


----------



## Blaptica

trynabe said:


> i have one pic only that i took with the computers web cam ,,il try it here
> 
> C:\Users\trynabe\Pictures\Photo_00012.jpg
> 
> you can barely see him as i had to put the laptop in his face so he wasnt hanging around :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> as regards the smell i change the water every day but i have big piece of coral that they hide inside and i couldn't take it out to clean around it so maybe there leaving presents in there for me :lol2:
> 
> il carry on ,,its just got to the stage that i smell them when i come in the door and other people must as-well :gasp:
> 
> let me know if that pic worked ,,not sure it will
> must get a camera and do it properly ,,some time:whistling2:


AWD Don't smell of course, but the cage will if not cleaned properly. I think the coral is the problem. I use roofing tiles in the water container to help them get out, and they can be cleaned easy every day when I change the water. The coral will be difficult to clean as I guess it has lots of spaces for "dirt" to hide.


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> theres no denying that they don't smell but, i clean mine out everyday give them clean water everyday... i have one of those airfreshner things that spray every half an hour etc... i also open the window slightly...
> beardies smell more tho :whistling2: but i'm used to the smell


I would be very wary of using those air fresheners. They are meant to be very bad for example for dogs and they give alot of people headaches. I know my son is allergic to them. God knows what they could be doing to the dragons.


----------



## trynabe

Blaptica said:


> AWD Don't smell of course, but the cage will if not cleaned properly. I think the coral is the problem. I use roofing tiles in the water container to help them get out, and they can be cleaned easy every day when I change the water. The coral will be difficult to clean as I guess it has lots of spaces for "dirt" to hide.


 
yes im starting to think that ,,it might have to go ,,was thinking some plastic piping like on a downpipe of a house ,,would give good hiding space and easy to clean and im guessing safe aswell or maybe some large flat based stones ,,il decide at the weekend ,,
thanks for the response:2thumb:
good luck


----------



## trynabe

question for anyone with awds
my female is not growing ,,the male is nearly twice her size he also has shedded she just hides ,,shes small n thin ,,hes get bigger and hes fat 2 
is this normal or should i be concerned 
thank you in advance:no1:


----------



## Jaffali

TonyFella said:


> Heres some pics i took the other day:2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Mate, these are amazing pictures! What camera do you have? Also, I took so awesome pictures of my mates CWD the other day, just waiting for them to be uploaded and I will put a few on here!


----------



## Blaptica

trynabe said:


> question for anyone with awds
> my female is not growing ,,the male is nearly twice her size he also has shedded she just hides ,,shes small n thin ,,hes get bigger and hes fat 2
> is this normal or should i be concerned
> thank you in advance:no1:


If the female is thin i would be concerned. It sounds like you need to seperate them.


----------



## trynabe

she hides alot but when she is out she sits on his head ,,leaps on him wherever he is ,,and in the morning she is in the water always on her own ,,sees me and dissapears then ,,il monitor it for another week 
ive seen her eat but,,
she is small tho


----------



## jimjam1977

did anyone see the baby australian water dragons @ the show in donny??? how cute were they?! they were teeny weeny compared to my trio...

did anyone buy any of them???

the guy who bred them has the parents to sheila and bruce, was nice chatting to him :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Anymore peeps own australian water dragons????
here are ned kelly, bruce and shelia settling in their new viv! 



























(shelia's previous owner in the back ground :lol2


----------



## trynabe

class pics ,,they look very healthy and i like the viv including the skull ,,what substrate is on the floor and how you getting on with cleaning it


----------



## jimjam1977

hi

i spot clean it everyday.. its coco soil (you add water and it expands) i use it for the beardies to lay their eggs in.. its not nice cleaning the poos, they do them mostly in the water but occasionaly they do it on the ground..

ned had a pinkie today for a treat, ate it in front of my eyes yuk!!!

got the skull from the IHS show in donny, only 3 quid! bargain!

oh yeah i forgot i spray it 2 times a week with water


----------



## KerryLou

jimjam1977 said:


> Anymore peeps own australian water dragons????
> here are ned kelly, bruce and shelia settling in their new viv!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> (shelia's previous owner in the back ground :lol2


 They are looking as lovely as ever :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

some more piccies courtesy of GIRLIE (aka Angie Dodds, my sister)


















































:2thumb:


----------



## Girlie

Looking good!!!


----------



## jimjam1977

anymore aussies out there?? BIG or small it doesn't matter!!! :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

bump up :mf_dribble:


----------



## trynabe

jimjam1977 said:


> bump up :mf_dribble:


i agree ,,we are very bad in this thread at the moment 
anyhoo update on my 2////// ned kelly and matilda ,,,wish id called them kylie and jason but il let someone else steal that like i did with the ned kelly name :whistling2:
nk is getting big and fat but matilda is still slimline ,,i was a bit worried but after observing her for a while in silence i think she slim because she s a nutjob ,,she leaps about n races across the floor and branches when she thinks nobody is about ,,however as soon as she hears a noise she hides giving the impression of a shy sick pet ,,ive 2 feeding dishes for them just in-case there was a bit of food bullying going on ,,otherwise their good ,,ive tried different fruits with no success but one day whilst waiting on a cricket delivery i had to give them cat food ,,which surprisingly they ate ,,it smells fast though so im not a fan ,,,im thinking of a bigger home for them as nk is getting long ,,i might turn a single wardrobe on it s side and modify the door to have sliding pvc for feeding etc. ,,would be easy for total clean as the door would completely swing open the length of the unit ,,il see ,,anyway ramble over 
hope every on and pets are good 
good luck for now:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

kylie and jason! FAB aussie names!!! :2thumb:

i think we tend to worry too much about our pets as we love them so much.. especially these awd's as i can't just go to the nearest reptile shop to buy one! i think your girl will be ok as long as she's eating and pooing ok i think she'll be ok in the long run... ( my aussies are syncronise glass dancing as i'm typing! they must know we're taking about them!!)

i've just got a new viv for mine.. it 5ft x 3ft x 2ft.. its massive !!! they love it!!! it were a bargain price too @ 150 quid with starter and uv tube and a MASSIVE piece of log!!! was almost new the guy who were selling it was gonna put a snake in it but he lost his job.. bargain!!! 

they love it! it just takes me longer to catch them when i want to handle them or let them have a swin in the bath!!! :devil: the l'il critters!!!! i also purchased a skull from the donny show which looks fab in their viv!!!


----------



## JRWH

Where did you get them?


----------



## jimjam1977

i got my girls (bruce & sheila) from paws for thought in leeds and i got ned kelly from leaping lizards in york...


----------



## KerryLou

jimjam1977 said:


> some more piccies courtesy of GIRLIE (aka Angie Dodds, my sister)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


hahaha, just noticed your LOVELY jarmers in this ^^^ pic :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

KerryLou said:


> hahaha, just noticed your LOVELY jarmers in this ^^^ pic :lol2:


lol i know... primarni specials!!!!! silly moo i think it says on them...:gasp:
jimjam by name..........................:whistling2:


----------



## trynabe

,,,,lets get talking about ozzys here 
what are people feeding them besides mealies n crkts 
i tried cat food n fruit n earthworms 
any other ideas ..please people a little help :flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

Mine get the odd pinkie now and again, they eat locusts, sacked and dubias ... They LOVE dubias!!!!!


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> ,,,,lets get talking about ozzys here
> what are people feeding them besides mealies n crkts
> i tried cat food n fruit n earthworms
> any other ideas ..please people a little help :flrt:


Is catfood ok to give now and again? I know they'll eat anything in the wild, I tried fruit but they just look @ it and blink


----------



## trynabe

mine are the same with fruit ,, i read on different forums about the cat food and how they pick at most things in the wild 
now ,,a more pressing matter 
me being a newbie and all that ,,what is a dubai :whistling2:
i realy have no idea


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> mine are the same with fruit ,, i read on different forums about the cat food and how they pick at most things in the wild
> now ,,a more pressing matter
> me being a newbie and all that ,,what is a dubai :whistling2:
> i realy have no idea


 
a cockroach! :2thumb: they are the ones that DON't climb! they are really good for them! try them!!!


----------



## jimjam1977

jimjam1977 said:


> Mine get the odd pinkie now and again, they eat locusts, sacked and dubias ... They LOVE dubias!!!!!


was supposed to be waxies lol stupid I-phone!!! :lol2:


----------



## trynabe

jimjam1977 said:


> a cockroach! :2thumb: they are the ones that DON't climb! they are really good for them! try them!!!


thank you as usual for your help :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

i have a question!!! :gasp:

for those who have more than one aussy... why do they peck/ snap @ each other??? my females tend to do it to each other alot if they are close to each other.. its also been known for bruce to do this to my male too??? any ideas??? :whistling2:


----------



## trynabe

I have an answer ,,its probably normal ,however ,il let someone with more experience anser you though
hope you and all pets are well 
take care:no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> I have an answer ,,its probably normal ,however ,il let someone with more experience anser you though
> hope you and all pets are well
> take care:no1:


yeah they're all fine : victory: and yours??? bruce an sheila are now taking food out of my hand :2thumb: ned ain't tho... he just puffs up and scarpers!!!:devil:


----------



## trynabe

mine are good ,some bufoon tried to pull ned out by his tail the other day but i bit did this to him :bash: ,,very shy still though the two of them 
im moving them soon to a shed because theyl be happier with less people gauping in at them and il have a shed to escape life for a while ,, i mite build an outside area for them in the shed so they can sun bathe ,,long term thats the plan anyway ,,
anyhoo good luck to you :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

anyone else got australian water dragons???:mf_dribble: or had them????


----------



## trynabe

jimjam1977 said:


> anyone else got australian water dragons???:mf_dribble: or had them????


 WERE AN ELITE GROUP ID SAY :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> WERE AN ELITE GROUP ID SAY :lol2:


oh well we'll be the australian water dragon owner freaks :crazy:


----------



## jimjam1977

heres a photo of sheila just before she did her 'business' in the water dish... sometimes all 3 get in the tub :2thumb:


----------



## trynabe

excellent picture 
dodgy lookin creature in the backround watching sheila 
locust or what:gasp:


----------



## emova

oi!! 
you cant say they are nicer than cwd's. lol. 
they are both amazing dragons with very different looks. the males on each side are stocky and strong. i have two cwd's and have been searching forever for a pair of ozzies.
think if you have one, you should get the other! lol
glad there is finally a thread on ozzies tho. x


----------



## jimjam1977

emova said:


> oi!!
> you cant say they are nicer than cwd's. lol.
> they are both amazing dragons with very different looks. the males on each side are stocky and strong. i have two cwd's and have been searching forever for a pair of ozzies.
> think if you have one, you should get the other! lol
> glad there is finally a thread on ozzies tho. x


haha i do think male cwd look amazing!!! the biggest male i have seen is in a shop in sheffield.. the lizard lounge, and the cwd is called winston! he's massive!!!!! :2thumb: 
i love aussies xxx:flrt:


----------



## trynabe

cwds are fantastic looking creatures 
but i love ozzys aswell 
however maybe 1 day il get some cwds and love them 2:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for today... come and tell us about your aussies!!! :2thumb:


----------



## trynabe

im bumping too :notworthy:


----------



## KDB

*its a boy! and a girl!*

Haha ok so we have a set of aussies I think, one is def a chap and the other unless its a subordinate thing is not red at all and has no femoral pores so I'd say she's a girl!
The only problem being we got them from the shop when they were little, they're captive bred so chances are they could be brother sister :/


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Haha ok so we have a set of aussies I think, one is def a chap and the other unless its a subordinate thing is not red at all and has no femoral pores so I'd say she's a girl!
> The only problem being we got them from the shop when they were little, they're captive bred so chances are they could be brother sister :/


Bruce (one of the girls) was looking male when i got her.. she got a pink belly, some girls can have pinky red bellies.. i were told that if the pinky/red is more up towards the chest, its more likely to be male.. but i hear loads of different stories on how to sex.. my male is definately male! his head is massive for his body and has a VERY red belly! :2thumb:

get some piccies up asap!! where did you get them from?? i got my 2 girls from paws for thought in leeds and the male i got from leaping lizards in york! the 2 girls are definately sisters but the male is definately unrelated! (well i hope so! lol)


----------



## KDB

Well we got them from T pets in Leeds (so I get the feeling all of ours could be related if yours is a similar story?! haha- they said it was a guy, or gal!, who kept them around that area)
When we got them Steve Irwin had a more red chest, but now that's reversed where Steve has lost it and Skippy has got it.
They are about a year old, so - guess not sexually mature yet. They are CB.
They both have little pecks/bouts for dominance as well-nothing savage at all just head bobbing and chasing/running away.
I love them though. And am totally prepared for them both being "sheilas" or "bruces" haha.
Dya think it may become more apparent over time?


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Well we got them from T pets in Leeds (so I get the feeling all of ours could be related if yours is a similar story?! haha- they said it was a guy, or gal!, who kept them around that area)
> When we got them Steve Irwin had a more red chest, but now that's reversed where Steve has lost it and Skippy has got it.
> They are about a year old, so - guess not sexually mature yet. They are CB.
> They both have little pecks/bouts for dominance as well-nothing savage at all just head bobbing and chasing/running away.
> I love them though. And am totally prepared for them both being "sheilas" or "bruces" haha.
> Dya think it may become more apparent over time?


i'd say over 1 1/2 years old to beable to sex them properly :whistling2:


----------



## KDB

Wonderfull! In the meantime it'll be sweepstakes on the outcome in our household 
Oh I'm too lazy to upload photos to photobucket then link the£ to a page but there are a few in one of my albums on here


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Wonderfull! In the meantime it'll be sweepstakes on the outcome in our household
> Oh I'm too lazy to upload photos to photobucket then link the£ to a page but there are a few in one of my albums on here


 
ooo i'll take a peek then :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

bump up for the aussies!!! i'm sure theres some other aussie keepers on this forum???

anyways heres a link chrismattison.smugmug.com/Wildlife ( i think it works? click onto the bearded dragons section, the password is Pogona )

check out ned kelly striking a pose!!!! : victory:


----------



## trynabe

my 2 are stinking at the moment ,,i dont know if they fart but every now and again there is a waft that flows through the house from them ,, i clean the viv but still it shoots out ,,must get a move on with the new spot for them in my shed 
any1 else have a stench problem with there lot??


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> my 2 are stinking at the moment ,,i dont know if they fart but every now and again there is a waft that flows through the house from them ,, i clean the viv but still it shoots out ,,must get a move on with the new spot for them in my shed
> any1 else have a stench problem with there lot??


mine do smell too but i have beardies too and THEY REALLY SMELL!!! :bash: but after i have spot cleaned their vivs, i can't smell it anymore.. plus i have always got the window open..

p.s. did you see the photo of ned kelly i put on the link? he looks really well!!


----------



## trynabe

good pics ..background makes the colours look great:no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> good pics ..background makes the colours look great:no1:


 
cheers they are gonna be published in a book next near and i will be in the credits whoo hooo!!!!

Ned Kelly was a star, and he never even flinched! :notworthy:


----------



## trynabe

hope you get the royalty check :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

bump up for today....

anybody got any aussie eggs in the incubator??? my aussies probably won't be breeding till next year! would like to see some baby ones on this thread if anyone has any???

:whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

bump!!!


----------



## trynabe

seems like theres only a few hardcore fans here jimjam,, 
wel struggle on regardless :notworthy:


----------



## NicolasB

*Greeting Fellow AWD owners!*

and a good day to you all!

been on the forum for a while now, mainly discussing my terrapin, but after a 7 year wait my dream of owning my own AWD's has finally come true!

so i thought what better place to start talking to fellow Aussie mentalists then here?!?!?

busy transferring the pics of them onto my drive so i can post them all...

we just wanted to say hi and see how you are all doing?

i love some of the pics and comments you have all put up, invaluable information for new owners, so thank you!

despite having spoken to Blaptica and jimjam some while back, anyone got advice for keeping Aussies in the UK???

will post some pics soon so you can all help me hazard a guess about their age, they are a breeding pair, laid eggs about a month ago, but still not sure about their age! Lol!

any advice or comments would be more than welcome (Including the easiest way to put pics up, i remember having a hard time last time i put pics of the terrapin up!)

Looking forward to getting to chat to you all!

Nic and Mandy...


----------



## trynabe

new people :welcome:
any questions you have will be answered swiftly and honestly ,,i hope:2thumb:
good luck


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> and a good day to you all!
> 
> been on the forum for a while now, mainly discussing my terrapin, but after a 7 year wait my dream of owning my own AWD's has finally come true!
> 
> so i thought what better place to start talking to fellow Aussie mentalists then here?!?!?
> 
> busy transferring the pics of them onto my drive so i can post them all...
> 
> we just wanted to say hi and see how you are all doing?
> 
> i love some of the pics and comments you have all put up, invaluable information for new owners, so thank you!
> 
> despite having spoken to Blaptica and jimjam some while back, anyone got advice for keeping Aussies in the UK???
> 
> will post some pics soon so you can all help me hazard a guess about their age, they are a breeding pair, laid eggs about a month ago, but still not sure about their age! Lol!
> 
> any advice or comments would be more than welcome (Including the easiest way to put pics up, i remember having a hard time last time i put pics of the terrapin up!)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to chat to you all!
> 
> Nic and Mandy...


hello :2thumb:
yay! another awd owner!!!!!!! can't wait to see your aussies!!
we, me and the three, are doing ok thanks :2thumb: ned stilla bit skitty and the girls very laid back... they are growing on really well : victory:


----------



## NicolasB

thank you for the welcome and we are glad to hear you are all ok 

a few basic questions - what are your temps running at and what are you feeding your guys on? mine only arrived last wednesday, so still settling in, but the female has already eaten a few locusts out of the tongs and the male has eaten a piece of banana off me, but thats it! i put a bowl of meal worms in and they ate them over night, so not too worried about them not eating just yet, just trying to get an idea of what you are feeding your so i can try give mine some variety... =)

p.s. photobucket taking forever, but pics coming soon!


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> thank you for the welcome and we are glad to hear you are all ok
> 
> a few basic questions - what are your temps running at and what are you feeding your guys on? mine only arrived last wednesday, so still settling in, but the female has already eaten a few locusts out of the tongs and the male has eaten a piece of banana off me, but thats it! i put a bowl of meal worms in and they ate them over night, so not too worried about them not eating just yet, just trying to get an idea of what you are feeding your so i can try give mine some variety... =)
> 
> p.s. photobucket taking forever, but pics coming soon!


my temp is running @ 29 degrees i spray their viv once a week..
mine love dubias, morios, waxies,locusts and the odd pinkie every other week.. they not bothered about crickets and fruit or veg.. mine tend to eat every other day too, i can put food in everyday and it doesn't seem to get eaten so i feed them every other day.. i let them swim in the bath once a week too, they love that!!!


----------



## NicolasB

awesome! i am running too hot then, i have it at about 35 at the peak of their basking spot and around 30 -32 throughout the rest with a massive water bowl which stays cold thanks to the background i built =)

i was worried you'd say they dont eat that much, it just seems weird as i am used to beardies and Ig's that like to eat loads! ha ha!

she like the locusts, she eats them out my tweezers and he just shuts his eyes as if to tell me he aint interested. they did eat some red currants and blue berries?!?!?!?!? that can never be a bad thing! 

how do you give them calcium? just sprinkling the live food? how often?

sorry to bombard you with questions, but excited about getting them perfectly happy!!!

they both enjoy coming out too, bonus =)


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> awesome! i am running too hot then, i have it at about 35 at the peak of their basking spot and around 30 -32 throughout the rest with a massive water bowl which stays cold thanks to the background i built =)
> 
> i was worried you'd say they dont eat that much, it just seems weird as i am used to beardies and Ig's that like to eat loads! ha ha!
> 
> she like the locusts, she eats them out my tweezers and he just shuts his eyes as if to tell me he aint interested. they did eat some red currants and blue berries?!?!?!?!? that can never be a bad thing!
> 
> how do you give them calcium? just sprinkling the live food? how often?
> 
> sorry to bombard you with questions, but excited about getting them perfectly happy!!!
> 
> they both enjoy coming out too, bonus =)


i'm not saying mine is the right temp but they seem to be ok with it, they are very active.. maybe i could go abit higher??.. i'm no expert lol :2thumb: yeah my beardies are piggies compared to the aussies!!! mine too do that with the eyes :lol2: i sprinkle calcium on their live food (i put dubias in a dish) everytime i feed them.. nutrabol @ the weekends..
the girls especially sheila loves to come out all the time!! bruce does too but i don't trust her much she always s:censor:s on me :whip: lol
my aussies are doin ok so i must be doing something right : victory:
can't wait to see yours!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

from how they have been i would say yours is more right than mine :2thumb:

Mine are active and go missioning around the tank, but they do seem to spend most of their time at the bottom, which tells me it may be too hot up top, will cool it down and see.

where do you get your Dubai's from????

i managed to get the pics up, here a couple to start with, hope it works! :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB




----------



## jimjam1977

omg!!! they are gawjuss!!!!! :no1: they look mega!!! and massive!!!! 
i'd say they are 4+ years old .. mine aren't no where near as big as yours!!! 
viv looks ace too!!! i really love the male how big is he??? bet he weighs a ton!! the female looks like my sheila!

:no1: top aussies!!!! welcome to the 'gang' :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Thank you so much mate! glad to hear you like 'em :2thumb: 
I checked the ad on the forum earlier and he is cbo7 and she is cb08, so i would assume he is around 3 and she is around 2 maybe slightly more?

i bought themin feb, but been waiting for her to lay so i could take delivery, made my month when they arrived last week!

he is a big boy, not as heavy as he looks (Than again i am used to a 5 foot Iguana!) but they are surprisingly tame, here are some pics of when i had him out in the garden on Sunday...


























This is Stoner, the male... now i know what you thinking, but thats not the case! i was going to name them Bruce and Sheila (But someone on this forum already had 2 with those names! :bash So my better half and i sat down and discussed possible other names, and well, MotoGP came up and so did Casey Stoner, he's an Aussie and he's quick, like these 2! So after all that, her name is Casey and he is Stoner :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Thank you so much mate! glad to hear you like 'em :2thumb:
> I checked the ad on the forum earlier and he is cbo7 and she is cb08, so i would assume he is around 3 and she is around 2 maybe slightly more?
> 
> i bought themin feb, but been waiting for her to lay so i could take delivery, made my month when they arrived last week!
> 
> he is a big boy, not as heavy as he looks (Than again i am used to a 5 foot Iguana!) but they are surprisingly tame, here are some pics of when i had him out in the garden on Sunday...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> This is Stoner, the male... now i know what you thinking, but thats not the case! i was going to name them Bruce and Sheila (But someone on this forum already had 2 with those names! :bash So my better half and i sat down and discussed possible other names, and well, MotoGP came up and so did Casey Stoner, he's an Aussie and he's quick, like these 2! So after all that, her name is Casey and he is Stoner :lol2:


look @ them jowls! and his crest spikes!!! they both look mega healthy! i wish ned kelly were that big and that tame! he's a bugger sometimes.. when i get him out (when i try to catch him more like!) he stands tall on all 4's looking mean, then runs off! lol he's tried to nip me before, and has bitten my OH's finger lol (well he did put it near his mouth.. silly boy!!:gasp

cool names too :2thumb:

oh yeah... we breed our own dubias, well my OH does it... but i sneek a few to the aussies when he's @ work lol.. according to Rich they are easy to breed, maybe could be something to look into?? they are alot dearer than locusts and crix but are so better for your dragon.. www.roachcolony.co.uk (i think its this website???) aren't too bad


----------



## NicolasB

:lol2: he is pretty chilled most of the time, she can be skittish, but i handle them both and considering i have only had them for a week or so, i think they are doing really well!

Thanks for the link, i will look at getting some dubai's and seeing if they like them, if they do i may well look into breeding my own for them : victory:

He is over 2 foot, havent measured him properly yet, will catch him off guard one day and sneak a measure :lol2:










Kids are fearless these days i tell you! my niece wont stop dragging us downt to the shed to look at them!










And Casey is a lot more inquisitive than Stoner, he just chills!










thank you so much for all the tips and advice, i have kept loads of reptiles for over 10 years now and every time you get one you gotta speak to owners and get as much info as possible! its much appreciated! definitely gonna drop the temp a bit and see what happens with them...


----------



## jimjam1977

your welcome :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Jimjam, you are a legend!

i have switched my Solar Glo light off in the tank and just left the ceramic on 30 degrees and low and behold i came into the shed yesterday and Stoner was sitting on the very top shelf for the first time and Casey seemed to be quite happy chilling on the middle shlef and staring at me as if to say "Leave me alone i am chilling out!" :lol2:

Anybody use a harness for their AWD's???? i am keen to get them out in the garden for a bit, but they will run away faster than i can say Peter Pan! :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

your welcome :notworthy:

i'd like to know about the harness too... i'm intending to take t'old Ned for a walk (when he's abit bigger)


----------



## KDB

How trusting are everyones AWDs? Ours are about a year old, but only sit on hands if the bribe of a waxworm is present! And they jump off pretty fast too.
I'm hoping with time they aren't so fearful of us giant lumbering beings


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> How trusting are everyones AWDs? Ours are about a year old, but only sit on hands if the bribe of a waxworm is present! And they jump off pretty fast too.
> I'm hoping with time they aren't so fearful of us giant lumbering beings


hi KDB :2thumb:

when i first got Bruce and Sheila over a year ago, Bruce used to scarper everytime i went near the viv, and also used to get her chin out!
now both the girls want to come out all the time (which is really good but not when your busy doing something) .. i may have to put a lock on the viv soon cos Bruce managed to get herself out :gasp:
Ned is another matter.. he's still quite skitty but he settles when he's been out for a few minutes..
i think its just time and patience, just get them used to you holding them.. they'll come round eventually :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

JimJam i been looking into these - T-Rex Reptile Comfort Harness and Leash Set | Net Pet Shop 

they look pretyy easy to make, so i havent bought one yet, may attempt to make my own... Looks like these dont interfere with their spikes or dewlap, which is what prevented me getting one for the 5 foot Ig i used to have... then again, she pretty much sat on my shoulder no matter where i went, including the shopping centre! :lol2:

KDB - I have onlyhad mine a week, but they are very trusting and simply let me pick them up when i open the tank. I would advise that once you open the tank to get them out, make sure you get them out, even if they run or fight. I know it may seem cruel, but it worked with alll 4 of my Ig's, and i would imagine the AWD's would probably calm easier...

i guess if they are only a year this might take a while, but the sooner they get used to you the better... as you can see in some of the pics i put up, Stoner has only been with me for a week and he is very relaxed with me. Kudo's to the fella who brought them up, and a big shout needs to go out to Steve at Living Rainforest for helping me get my hands on them and looking after them till i was ready for them! p.s. his food prices are excellent :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> JimJam i been looking into these - T-Rex Reptile Comfort Harness and Leash Set | Net Pet Shop
> 
> they look pretyy easy to make, so i havent bought one yet, may attempt to make my own... Looks like these dont interfere with their spikes or dewlap, which is what prevented me getting one for the 5 foot Ig i used to have... then again, she pretty much sat on my shoulder no matter where i went, including the shopping centre! :lol2:


cool just looked @ the link... what size would be best??? i'm sure your guy is bigger than a beardie??? omg they do harnesses for anoles :lol2: how funny!!!


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> cool just looked @ the link... what size would be best??? i'm sure your guy is bigger than a beardie??? omg they do harnesses for anoles :lol2: how funny!!!


Lol! i know! i am not sure what size would be best, but i havent been able to get my hands on one to cheak the size compared to my big fella, thats also why i was thinkin of making one... Piece of leather, some string and a standard dog lead, should be easy enough to make :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

yeah it should be easy enough... let me know when you make one :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

completely off point, but i thought you should see my other little critter :2thumb:
Does anyone know if they could live together??? i asked a guy on here who has his with his AWD's, but no response yet?


----------



## jimjam1977

i'm not sure to be honest.. bet it were bamboozle??? (i think thats his/her user name??) very nice species you have there!!!
when we went to greece, Rich, my oh went fishing one day using prawns and a simple line, he caught a turtle!! :gasp: he said it really stank too!!!


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> i'm not sure to be honest.. bet it were bamboozle??? (i think thats his/her user name??) very nice species you have there!!!
> when we went to greece, Rich, my oh went fishing one day using prawns and a simple line, he caught a turtle!! :gasp: he said it really stank too!!!


Ha ha! go fishing for Turtles! classic! :lol2:

i did ask Bamboozoo, but no luck, hope i get some feedback from him soon, coz i will be SOOOO happy if they can! (I see a massive indoor enclosure for all of them coming... :mf_dribble


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Ha ha! go fishing for Turtles! classic! :lol2:
> 
> i did ask Bamboozoo, but no luck, hope i get some feedback from him soon, coz i will be SOOOO happy if they can! (I see a massive indoor enclosure for all of them coming... :mf_dribble


 
oooooooooooooooooooooo piccies up if you do!!!


----------



## NicolasB

:lol2efo! =)

if you interested in making your own tank, there is a wicked thread on here with step by step instructions on how to make rock backgrounds, thanks to Becky Wheeler, she was my insporation for this tank! :lol2:

So if and when i start the new enclosure i will have to sell this one to fund it! ha ha! any takers?!


----------



## jimjam1977

cheers for the tip.. i may use that thread one day..

good luck : victory:


----------



## KDB

Cool that settles it, there's gonna be some dragon wrangling going on when I'm home. They squirm and wriggle so much when you get a hold of them which generally results in: 
"ow ow ow OWWW!" From us as claws set in! Haha.


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> Cool that settles it, there's gonna be some dragon wrangling going on when I'm home. They squirm and wriggle so much when you get a hold of them which generally results in:
> "ow ow ow OWWW!" From us as claws set in! Haha.


ha ha! i know the feeling, my Iggy used to mangle my arms! i am sure people must have thought i used to cut myself! :lol2:

another useful thing i tried which worked well, especially when you first start getting them out is to buy a pair of welding gloves. they are nice and thick and their claws wont get to you through them! once they are used to being taken out you can start using the gloves less and less until eventually you wont need them anymore... :no1:
Dont get me wrong, my 2 both have their days when they not too impressed with me taking them out, but then what i do is take them out and put them back 5 minutes later. just so they know when you put your hand in to take them out its not a game! :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

not sure if i mentioned this earlier in the thread, but i used to put my Ig in the bath for an hour or 2, and then take her out, wrap her in a towel and file the sharp points on her claws. This will make a massive difference to them scratching you, but will also make climbing more difficult for them, so bear that in mind before you do it... : victory:


----------



## KDB

We have 2 sailfin lizards too but you wouldn't think it when you see the epic power struggle of getting ozzies out haha!
Oh I can't wait to make an epic viv for them once we sort out our grand sale of other vivs!
They're so active and love playing out all over the kitchen living room and clothes maidens!


----------



## NicolasB

ha ha! Aussies are buggers when they wanna be!

whent the time comes to get yourselves a new viv give me a shout, i may have upgraded by then and be selling the one mine are in now =)


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for today...

does anyone feed their aussies pinkies??? i give mine 1 each (well i put 3 in their dish) for them to eat.. i know i have seen Ned Kelly eat one but not sure on the girls.. but they all get eaten!!!

how about handling??? how often do you handle your aussies?? i tend to handle them everyday.. they girls love to come out, Ned doesn't he runs off, but when i do handle him he's ok after a few minutes.. i get really bad scratches tho > ( just got a few on me arm now!!! )grrr!!! i always end up looking like a self harmer!!!


----------



## Blaptica

Mine never get rodents, only insects. Certainly they thrive and breed well without them


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Bump for today...
> 
> does anyone feed their aussies pinkies??? i give mine 1 each (well i put 3 in their dish) for them to eat.. i know i have seen Ned Kelly eat one but not sure on the girls.. but they all get eaten!!!
> 
> how about handling??? how often do you handle your aussies?? i tend to handle them everyday.. they girls love to come out, Ned doesn't he runs off, but when i do handle him he's ok after a few minutes.. i get really bad scratches tho > ( just got a few on me arm now!!! )grrr!!! i always end up looking like a self harmer!!!


Morning all!

JimJam, i heard they can survive without them, so i am avoiding giving them pinkies at all costs, i just think its weird! Lol! Thanks for the heads up on the Dubia roaches, Stoner finally ate, and about a dozen at once! only problem is they not cheap! :devil:

I try take Casey Stoner out every day too, Casey aint too keen, but Stoner loves it, he even decided to go walkies on the pool table on friday night, and then decided to bob his head at me and show me he is the boss! but as suspected, he just ran away when i went close to him! :lol2:

I meant to ask, what is everyone using for substrate???? the tank i built has a rock background built in, with no substrate other than the floor being made of rock too... but it is a nightmare to clean! i ordered some Aspen this morning, apparently it is good for them and i got it pretty cheap too!:no1:


----------



## NicolasB

oh and i forgot to mention - i went past screw fix yesterday and bought some welding gloves, they were about £4 a pair and they work a treat! only problem is they are red! :lol2:

I used to use the welding gloves for my Ig back in SA, they are probably the only gloves you will find that their claws arent able to go right through and into your skin! (I also look like a self harmer lately! ha ha!)


----------



## KDB

Our Aussies are about a year old now. We tried to give them a pinky each-they didn't register it as food, nuff said! They prefer crix 2 locust do ours. Here are a few new pics. 2 of Skippy and 1 of Steve Irwin who is looking more of a Sheila, do you think?


----------



## NicolasB

they are all very cute! i would say the third is a female, but it is very hard to judge at that age...

mine are refusing the locusts and i think they have decided that Dubia Roaches are all they are interested in! Lol!

what do you use as a substrate???


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Our Aussies are about a year old now. We tried to give them a pinky each-they didn't register it as food, nuff said! They prefer crix 2 locust do ours. Here are a few new pics. 2 of Skippy and 1 of Steve Irwin who is looking more of a Sheila, do you think?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


yeah the last one looks female and the first male?? i was told if the red is near the head of the lizard its looking to be male.. (i don't know if thats true tho???)

i use that (sorry i don't know the name) soil that expands when you put water to in? it holds humidity too!


----------



## KDB

I think you mean Coconuthusk is it Jamie? The block? Add water and kaboom! I make a mess, haha!
I use orchid bark! Tho I must stop cos it costs a BOMB haha.
Does any1 know if you can just use "normal" wood bark chip? Or is this toxic to lizards due to its pine content as well as snakes?
I'm considering mixing in top soil only worried about them eating it. They will happily eat and play a merry game of chase with you when you try to take out the plastic plants out of their mouths. Whole bowl of salad present also.
I also chuck some spaghum moss in too. They've a massive waterbowl so that tends to deal with humidity.
The lass measures 19 INCHES long now!
It is time for a bigger vivarium-we are thinking of a 5ft x 2.5 x 5. Or maybe a 4 x 2 x4?


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> I think you mean Coconuthusk is it Jamie? The block? Add water and kaboom! I make a mess, haha!
> I use orchid bark! Tho I must stop cos it costs a BOMB haha.
> Does any1 know if you can just use "normal" wood bark chip? Or is this toxic to lizards due to its pine content as well as snakes?
> I'm considering mixing in top soil only worried about them eating it. They will happily eat and play a merry game of chase with you when you try to take out the plastic plants out of their mouths. Whole bowl of salad present also.
> I also chuck some spaghum moss in too. They've a massive waterbowl so that tends to deal with humidity.
> The lass measures 19 INCHES long now!
> It is time for a bigger vivarium-we are thinking of a 5ft x 2.5 x 5. Or maybe a 4 x 2 x4?


coconut husk is the one, pickes some up today. i ordered Aspen from Surrey pets and they refunded me without giving me any reason as to why they didnt process my order! wont be using them again!

As for the normal chips or bark, quite right, it is toxic to the lizard as well as snakes, so avoid it at all costs, unless you want to have to take them to the vets and risk them dying! (Which none of us want!)

Still havent managed to measure my male, but he did decide he wanted to wander around the pool table a few nights ago, cheeky bugger!

As for the red meaning its male, in general that is true, but the females do also have a tendency to have a "Peach" belly until they mature, leading people to think they are male, when in fact they arent! Proper sexing is normally only able to be done at around a year and a half i heard? either way, you have 3 cute lizards their and they all look in good health! good job! 
:no1:

i also read you can use normal compost as a substrate, but it needs to be "Baked" for about an hour at 200 degrees to kill off any bacteria and other organisms that would grow in it, not worth the effort in my opinion...


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for the weekend!! :notworthy:

Anyone got practical reptile keeping magazine??? recognise any Aussies in there??? :no1: go BRUCE you did me proud!! :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for the weekend....

got a new tattoo of ned kelly will post pictures up when i have a spare 5 mins : victory:


----------



## KDB

Cool about the tattoo! Where did you go and who did it for you?
I work piercing in a Tattoo studio in Rotherham.

Well the day is nearly here! On Thursday we get the 5ft x 2.5ft x 5ft vivarium for our 2 aussies!!
We went to get some fake plants from Dunelm Mill and got some Yacht varnish and silicone today and a new mega bath for the bottom of it.
It will have two shelves, a powersun which is MVB for UV so they can't bloody jump at it and turn it off as they always do with the UV tube!
Haha.
It will probably get into next week before they're in it (what with evil VOC fumes hanging around for 2 days)
But I will post up pictures of it finished. And post up pictures of how ridiculously small they look in their new crib!


----------



## jimjam1977

cool can't wait to see the new viv!!! i'll post a picture of my viv when i get round to it... 

i had my tattoo done @ q tattoos in sheffield, orchard square in the city centre .. the tattoo is on my upper right arm and finishes @ my elbow.. it looks MINT!!! and was quite painfull!!!! i will get a picture up asap.. my oh is fixing my car so i'll get him to take a photo of it :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

this is the viv that they are in.. it looks small lol
its 5ft w x 3ft h x 2ft d they love it!!!


----------



## jimjam1977

this is my tattoo...
































this one was taken from a mirror image

appologies for the crap photo quality, Rich can't take a good photo :devil:


----------



## KDB

That's amazing!! Tattoo lizards rule.

I'm wondering if we have gone overkill with the height of ours but only time will tell. I think the master plan will be to get a few more ladies if Skippy turns out to be a boy as we will probably have the room.
Once the viv arrives and is prepped ill get some photos up.


----------



## jimjam1977

thanks :2thumb: 
some more pictures taken by Angie Dodds of the aussies.....

















































enjoy...


----------



## KDB

Ok so our 5 x 2.5 x 5 ft viv is here!









The top shelf








Bath








Basking platform/shelf








The magic staircase! I mean logs








Plenty of room to grow-aww!


















Basking









And in our messy house! Haha


----------



## jimjam1977

mega mint viv!!! plenty of room for them to grow!!! they look tiny!!!! loving the massive bath too!!! you could get another female in there as well!!!


----------



## KDB

Thanks! I think that may be a plan next year!


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Thanks! I think that may be a plan next year!


cool  i keep looking for aussies but i think i have enough @ the mo... you going to donny show @ the end of the month??? theres a guy that sells baby awd's you should see them, they are ADORABLE and soooo tiny! :2thumb:


----------



## KDB

I am yes! Oh that is just too cute!! You will see me just glued to that stall, or anywhere there are skinks also heheh. 
I think I'd unforunately have to get a definate female as I don't think we have any more room for more 5ft vivs
lol
Congrats on your uro's! Are you shopping for anything else at Donny?
Ill be having a mooch.
We got our aussies in January so they were about 4-5 months old then.
I guess we should also wait another 6 months to make sure we don't have any more gender change/swapping going on!


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> I am yes! Oh that is just too cute!! You will see me just glued to that stall, or anywhere there are skinks also heheh.
> I think I'd unforunately have to get a definate female as I don't think we have any more room for more 5ft vivs
> lol
> Congrats on your uro's! Are you shopping for anything else at Donny?
> Ill be having a mooch.
> We got our aussies in January so they were about 4-5 months old then.
> I guess we should also wait another 6 months to make sure we don't have any more gender change/swapping going on!


haha i were like that @ the last show.. had a reyt good chat with him.. he's got the parents to bruce and sheila!!! he's called Julian Firth.. 
cheers on the uros been wanting these for a while.. i've gone right onto uros they are such funny charactors!!!! 
no i'm not intendin on buying anymore lizards (well unless i really see something but don't tell my oh ;-) ) probably buy some livefood, accesories etc... bought a t shirt last time.....


----------



## jimjam1977

bump up for the aussies... anymore peeps wanna put their input on here???


----------



## Tiggster

*Hiding!!!??*

Hi everyone...

Anyone got any advice on why my lil Dragon is hiding lately? He/she has been burrowing under the water bowl after soaking in it all day!

The temps are about 70-75 degrees on the very bottom of the cage/viv and into the 80's towards the top! It has a good thermostat so I don't think it is a heating issue?

Should I remove the little bugger or just leave him? After I have disturbed him he is full of life in about 2 minutes and running round the viv like a crazy idiot! 
I have noticed that when his food has run out he tends to do this, also when the waterfall has not been on he gets a bit Shi%^y..


I am a little concerned about this because the temps under the bowl are quite low and his body is coldish to the touch. Anyone think it may be because he/she needs a mate in the viv?

He/she is getting tame and will eat Wax worms out of my hand and I am also allowed to touch him all the time and sometimes pick him up in the viv without a fight lol..

Last query?? Does anyone else's Dragon go mental from time to time? I keep the wax worms near the viv and I am certain he has learned the appearance of the tub. He jumps from brach to window fixing and just hangs there looking out the glass. If he is not doing this he is jumping from branch to branch then constantly trying to get out by nosseling the glass!
He has no damage and seems to be extremely healthy and bright with plenty of attitude to boot! The bottom of the viv is wood but that is noly 10cm high approx so that is why he can see out the glass.

I care about the little bugger and just want to know if there is anything I am doing wrong or if the temps are incorrect?

Any help would be great

Many thanks 

Thyrone


----------



## jimjam1977

Tiggster said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Anyone got any advice on why my lil Dragon is hiding lately? He/she has been burrowing under the water bowl after soaking in it all day!
> 
> The temps are about 70-75 degrees on the very bottom of the cage/viv and into the 80's towards the top! It has a good thermostat so I don't think it is a heating issue?
> 
> Should I remove the little bugger or just leave him? After I have disturbed him he is full of life in about 2 minutes and running round the viv like a crazy idiot!
> I have noticed that when his food has run out he tends to do this, also when the waterfall has not been on he gets a bit Shi%^y..
> 
> 
> I am a little concerned about this because the temps under the bowl are quite low and his body is coldish to the touch. Anyone think it may be because he/she needs a mate in the viv?
> 
> He/she is getting tame and will eat Wax worms out of my hand and I am also allowed to touch him all the time and sometimes pick him up in the viv without a fight lol..
> 
> Last query?? Does anyone else's Dragon go mental from time to time? I keep the wax worms near the viv and I am certain he has learned the appearance of the tub. He jumps from brach to window fixing and just hangs there looking out the glass. If he is not doing this he is jumping from branch to branch then constantly trying to get out by nosseling the glass!
> He has no damage and seems to be extremely healthy and bright with plenty of attitude to boot! The bottom of the viv is wood but that is noly 10cm high approx so that is why he can see out the glass.
> 
> I care about the little bugger and just want to know if there is anything I am doing wrong or if the temps are incorrect?
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Thyrone


hello...
my aussies used to hide under the water bowl... used to amaze me how they can breathe!!! i think it is 'normal' behaviour??? i just made sure that there were no substrate under the water bowl so that they can't dig underneath..
i don't think its your temps.....
how old is your aussie???
mine go mental from time to time... somedays they hide @ about this time of the day.. other days they are scampering allover.. trying to open the viv door, glass dancing and also trying to jump @ the uv!!!! the food that i put in the bowl disappears every night so i know they are ok..


----------



## Tiggster

*Re:*

Hi Jim jam,

Cheers for that.. A bit of a relief!... I am not sure how old he is exactly?? I think a year and a bit because he was a 2009 hatchling and he has grown loads sive I have had him.

They are such characters I must say! I love it when he is in a good mood. I will disrupt him tomoz and then remove the substrate!!

Thanks again

T


----------



## Blaptica

My comments below in purple



Tiggster said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Anyone got any advice on why my lil Dragon is hiding lately? He/she has been burrowing under the water bowl after soaking in it all day! Mine (I have a lot) spend 95% of their time underground.
> 
> The temps are about 70-75 degrees on the very bottom of the cage/viv and into the 80's towards the top! It has a good thermostat so I don't think it is a heating issue? Temps fine
> 
> Should I remove the little bugger or just leave him? After I have disturbed him he is full of life in about 2 minutes and running round the viv like a crazy idiot! Leave him be.
> I have noticed that when his food has run out he tends to do this, also when the waterfall has not been on he gets a bit Shi%^y..
> 
> 
> I am a little concerned about this because the temps under the bowl are quite low and his body is coldish to the touch. Anyone think it may be because he/she needs a mate in the viv? NO does not need a friend.
> 
> He/she is getting tame and will eat Wax worms out of my hand and I am also allowed to touch him all the time and sometimes pick him up in the viv without a fight lol..
> 
> Last query?? Does anyone else's Dragon go mental from time to time? I keep the wax worms near the viv and I am certain he has learned the appearance of the tub. He jumps from brach to window fixing and just hangs there looking out the glass. If he is not doing this he is jumping from branch to branch then constantly trying to get out by nosseling the glass!
> He has no damage and seems to be extremely healthy and bright with plenty of attitude to boot! The bottom of the viv is wood but that is noly 10cm high approx so that is why he can see out the glass.
> 
> He may have worked out that the tub means wax worms are coming. They taste really nice, honest ! Like the honey they consume. I understand why he would get excited.
> 
> I care about the little bugger and just want to know if there is anything I am doing wrong or if the temps are incorrect? All sounds fine.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Thyrone


----------



## Blaptica

Hatchling baby AWD dragon pics coming tommorow !!


----------



## Tiggster

*Hatchlings AWD's*

I am very interested in another mate for my lil chap!! please mail me back with details and pictures... My addy is :[email protected]

Regards

T


----------



## Blaptica

Yesterday was a pretty cool day. I had a couple of really nice cheddar cheese rolls for lunch, something I have not done this year before. In the afternoon We had black rare vultures circling over the farm, which was pretty cool. Try to imagine birds with nearly 3 metre wing spans gliding above you. 

Oh yes, also quite a few Aussie water dragons hatched. I found one box in the afternoon with 16 babies and another box with two leftovers hatching from that clutch. Since then another 5 have hatched from the first box. I think I might have put too many eggs in one small box !



















Yes once yours was this small !!!






























First bath


----------



## jimjam1977

omg!!! they are sooooo cute!!! hard to believe that my trio were that small once!!!
they are sooo adorable! well done blaptica also thank you for sharing : victory:


----------



## Girlie

Blaptica said:


> Yesterday was a pretty cool day. I had a couple of really nice cheddar cheese rolls for lunch, something I have not done this year before. In the afternoon We had black rare vultures circling over the farm, which was pretty cool. Try to imagine birds with nearly 3 metre wing spans gliding above you.
> 
> Oh yes, also quite a few Aussie water dragons hatched. I found one box in the afternoon with 16 babies and another box with two leftovers hatching from that clutch. Since then another 5 have hatched from the first box. I think I might have put too many eggs in one small box !
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Yes once yours was this small !!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> 
> First bath
> image



Oh my God they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## KerryLou

Girlie said:


> Oh my God they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! :mf_dribble:


Just what I was going to say :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

i will be looking for aussie water dragons @ the show on sunday!!!! 


todays bump :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

tonights bump

well disappointed that there weren't any awd's there!!! oh well maybe next year


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> tonights bump
> 
> well disappointed that there weren't any awd's there!!! oh well maybe next year


Not exactly surprized . There is not many people breeding them. 

On another note. Does anybody else keep other species with their AWD ?


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> Not exactly surprized . There is not many people breeding them.
> 
> On another note. Does anybody else keep other species with their AWD ?


at one time i had my aussies with day geckos ..... BEFORE I GET SLATED, they got on really well..... i had to move the day geckos as they were eating all the food and the aussies weren't getting any..... i did read in a book that they have been known to get on together, in my case they did...
i usually don't do mixing species


----------



## Blaptica

Actually I think that especially with young, not fully grown AWD, Phelsuma grandis and P standingi would be excellent cage mates. 

I keep mine with Laudakia stellio and Timon pater/tangitanus. I grow on baby AWD with baby Basilisks too. 

One odd combination that has worked this year is young AWD with Cavia porcellus. That only is recommended in very large outdoor cages


----------



## Blaptica

This is a bit cheeky, but if any of you are looking for CB10 Aussies then see my advert here. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...87924-aussie-water-dragons-other-unusual.html

I will selling some 1-3 year old males too soon if anybody is after one.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> This is a bit cheeky, but if any of you are looking for CB10 Aussies then see my advert here.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...87924-aussie-water-dragons-other-unusual.html
> 
> I will selling some 1-3 year old males too soon if anybody is after one.


no worries mate  if i'd had more room i'd have a male off yer : victory:


----------



## Will Dawson

All of you are so lucky - when I'm older i'm definately getting some kind of water dragon, I'm only 14 and there is no way my parents will let me get one.


----------



## jimjam1977

Will Dawson said:


> All of you are so lucky - when I'm older i'm definately getting some kind of water dragon, I'm only 14 and there is no way my parents will let me get one.


when you are old enough, get the australian water dragon! :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for today....

my aussie are acting strange today.... they have their crazy moments.. running round their viv, chasing each other... they all are deciding to glass dance!!! grr!!! a spider ran across the floor earlier and they all saw it and wanted it!!! :whistling2:

anymore crazy aussies out there?? or is it just mine??? :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

bump for today :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KDB

Since we got 'the Big House' our guys don't like to play out as much. Do you guys think I should enforce playing out time? Or leave them to it?
We also are getting a 100W rather than a 160W power sun as its 36C as opposed to 30C! Scorchio!


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> Since we got 'the Big House' our guys don't like to play out as much. Do you guys think I should enforce playing out time? Or leave them to it?
> We also are getting a 100W rather than a 160W power sun as its 36C as opposed to 30C! Scorchio!


Hi what do you mean by play out? Do you mean they don't seem active??


----------



## KDB

Oh no they're still very active. Before they would happily run around our space ie-living room and kitchen.
Now they seem so content with this extra space, they don't feel the need to run around the house in 'our' space.
I am wondering whether I should enforce this "out" time or not!


----------



## jimjam1977

You can try encourage them, I can't see any harm..... 
I noticed you after a monkey tailed skink? I've seen a pair @ leaping lizards in York, you should go, one of the best reptile shops I've been to.... It's where I got Ned Kelly...


----------



## KDB

I think their house is so amazing they don't need the run around these days! Haha.
I think we keep planning on going but never get round to it.
Apparently Leaping Lizards is a right pain to find? We don't drive so its public transport all the way! Haha.
And I think if they have a pair they have to really remain a pair, so we need a single female. And to look in to ultrasounding the lil fella just to double check he is a he!
He has come from one of the lads who works at T Pets in Leeds, he is the £1500 monkey tail who was seen at Doncaster show.


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for the Aussie ones!!!! Anymore peep out there that owns them???


I was watching them the other day and there's plenty of communication going off between the 3.. Slow head bobbing and arm waving!! Ned Kelly then suddenly he ran up one of the branches a did a very fast head bob ... Very strange? :whistling2:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53

Oh wow!!! so loving them! Never knew you could get Austraillian ones I only knew about the Chiness's ones... huh learn something new everyday hehe gorgeous looking reptiles :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> Oh wow!!! so loving them! Never knew you could get Austraillian ones I only knew about the Chiness's ones... huh learn something new everyday hehe gorgeous looking reptiles :2thumb:


Hi... Yeah my Aussies are the best in the world!!!!(I love em to bits) I think they are beautiful :flrt:


----------



## NicolasB

*A Sad Day For My Pair*

hey all, not been on in a while, too busy planning a wedding and getting married, havent had much time to ourselves!

It brings much pain to let you all know a member of our very small AWD community is no longer with us today, Stoner, my male who was normally full of life and activity and ate like a horse rather than a lizard passed away last night with no warning signs unfortunately.

i went into the shed this morning to check on them and found him belly up floating in the water :gasp:

any idea/suggestions as to why?????

they have been eating Morios for the past couple of weeks coz i have been having problems with a steady supply of roaches, but they love the morios, and i make sure they been getting loads of calcium, so i cant see the food to be the problem????

Could it be possible that their water was simply too cold and he went to go chill in it and "Froze up" whilst in there????

any advice would be much appreciated, i am absolutely gutted and dont know what to do. the mood i am in i feel like packing it all in selling the female and the tank and trying to forget the dream i had as a kid of getting AWDs ever came true! =(

but that would be unfair on her!


----------



## Blaptica

Sorry to hear about your loss. I have fed just morios for many months at a time without ever having problems. 

I can't imagine cold could be the answer unless the water was extremely deep and egress was made difficult. 

If you are looking for an adult male replacement, there is one of mine now with my friend Chris Davis that is for sale. see the link at the bottom of this message.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. I have fed just morios for many months at a time without ever having problems.
> 
> I can't imagine cold could be the answer unless the water was extremely deep and egress was made difficult.
> 
> If you are looking for an adult male replacement, there is one of mine now with my friend Chris Davis that is for sale. see the link at the bottom of this message.


Hiya mate,

Thanks for the response, also cant see any reason for it. they are in and out the water every day, so i doubt he got stuck and couldnt get out, and also dont see the morios being a problem.

I have had a look at that link, and it says the Adult Male is reserved?

I may well be interested in a replacement, depending on size etc? i am gutted because they were a breeding pair, some of her eggs should be hatching soon.

If you let me know how big the other male you have is and how much you want for it, i will consider it and perhaps take him when i move at the end of next month?

Thanks again!


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Thanks for the response, also cant see any reason for it. they are in and out the water every day, so i doubt he got stuck and couldnt get out, and also dont see the morios being a problem.
> 
> I have had a look at that link, and it says the Adult Male is reserved?
> 
> I may well be interested in a replacement, depending on size etc? i am gutted because they were a breeding pair, some of her eggs should be hatching soon.
> 
> If you let me know how big the other male you have is and how much you want for it, i will consider it and perhaps take him when i move at the end of next month?
> 
> Thanks again!


I supplied Chris with the adult male only a few days ago. Sorry I didn't know he already had a buyer. But I do plan to send over some more lizards over in a few months. I have 4 adult males spare. These are big, some bigger than others. Maybe if you measure your female I can work out which one might suit your female ? You want one bigger than the female but not double her size. I will sell any of these for £80. These were all bred my me and have already hibernated a couple of times. 

Bare in mind one wholesaler supplied last week with AWD is currently selling my CB10 babies to shops for £75 each. God knows how much the shops will sell the babies for ! 

Whereabouts are you ?

p.s good luck with the wedding.


----------



## NicolasB

thanks mate, the wedding was at the beginning of the month, so we have some time to ourselves now! =)

I would be more than interested in getting a male for the one i have left, and the price is very reasonable.

I am moving house at the end of next month, depending on the finances i may even want to get her a new mate before xmas, if i had the cash would that be possible?

I will measure her up properly so we can find a male the right size for her, the one that passed this morning was about 2.5 foot, so i would imagine something alone those lines would be about right...

If you have an email address it would make it easier for me to communicate too?

Look forward to hearing from you.

by the way, do you sell roach colonies by any chance? i really need to find a steady supply of roaches!

Thanks again,

Nic


----------



## andy007

Blaptica said:


> Bare in mind one wholesaler supplied last week with AWD is currently selling my CB10 babies to shops for £75 each. God knows how much the shops will sell the babies for !


Be interested to know which wholesaler that is? One of the wholesalers I use currently has CB10 AWD's at £59.


----------



## Blaptica

andy007 said:


> Be interested to know which wholesaler that is? One of the wholesalers I use currently has CB10 AWD's at £59.


That wholesaler is BHS. I am guessing the £59 one is Peregrine ? I supplied them last week. 

I have my own CB Aussie water dragons available now for sale at my shop in London for £60.


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> thanks mate, the wedding was at the beginning of the month, so we have some time to ourselves now! =)
> 
> I would be more than interested in getting a male for the one i have left, and the price is very reasonable.
> 
> I am moving house at the end of next month, depending on the finances i may even want to get her a new mate before xmas, if i had the cash would that be possible?
> 
> I will measure her up properly so we can find a male the right size for her, the one that passed this morning was about 2.5 foot, so i would imagine something alone those lines would be about right...
> 
> If you have an email address it would make it easier for me to communicate too?
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> by the way, do you sell roach colonies by any chance? i really need to find a steady supply of roaches!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Nic


I'm sure I have one about that size. I have communicated with Chris at [email protected] and he confirms that male I spoke about is taken. We agree that probably the next delivery of animals to him would be next March. There needs to be enough animals ready to justify the costs of delivery. 

I have sent a PM with my e-mail address.


----------



## Girlie

BUMP today for my sisters gorgeous aussies!!! :flrt:


----------



## andy007

Blaptica said:


> That wholesaler is BHS. I am guessing the £59 one is Peregrine ? I supplied them last week.


Yeh, peregrine have them at £59. Good to know that they come from a decent breeder: victory:
Pisces, which I believe is the same as BHS have them at £75 + Vat.


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> hey all, not been on in a while, too busy planning a wedding and getting married, havent had much time to ourselves!
> 
> It brings much pain to let you all know a member of our very small AWD community is no longer with us today, Stoner, my male who was normally full of life and activity and ate like a horse rather than a lizard passed away last night with no warning signs unfortunately.
> 
> i went into the shed this morning to check on them and found him belly up floating in the water :gasp:
> 
> any idea/suggestions as to why?????
> 
> they have been eating Morios for the past couple of weeks coz i have been having problems with a steady supply of roaches, but they love the morios, and i make sure they been getting loads of calcium, so i cant see the food to be the problem????
> 
> Could it be possible that their water was simply too cold and he went to go chill in it and "Froze up" whilst in there????
> 
> any advice would be much appreciated, i am absolutely gutted and dont know what to do. the mood i am in i feel like packing it all in selling the female and the tank and trying to forget the dream i had as a kid of getting AWDs ever came true! =(
> 
> but that would be unfair on her!


oh dear i'm really sorry about this... i don't know what could of caused this??? you could of had an autopsy to find out for sure, RIP stoner...


----------



## andy007

Having seen and handled Aussies for the first time today, it makes me wish I had room for one myself:sad: I now understand why people like them soooo much: victory:


----------



## jimjam1977

They are brill.. I got mine over a year ago and i just look at how they have so to speak 'come out of their shells' they are really friendly and I love em they are the favourites of my collection (pssst don't tell the others!!!) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> oh dear i'm really sorry about this... i don't know what could of caused this??? you could of had an autopsy to find out for sure, RIP stoner...


Thanks JimJam! I took Casey to the vet on monday night, just in case and the vet says she doesnt have a clue either. he was in good shape and looked very healthy! (Was pretty traumatic seeing her prod and poke my dead AWD! )

He was left with her to have a post mortem done, which she offered to do for free before they cremated him (Which cost me £15) which i thought was really nice of her!

She looked at Casey and said she is actually too fat and i need to cut down her diet! :whistling2:

Hopefully Casey will be ok, and Blaptica, being the legend he is, has offered to give me a replacement male for around £80, at least now the wife knows what to get me for xmas :2thumb:

Thanks for all your comments and if i hear anything back from the post mortem i will let you all know...

Have a great day and keep the AWD family going!

Nic : victory:


----------



## NicolasB

Greetings all!

quick update - Casey is going strong and doing well, seems a bit lonely since Stoner passed away, no surprises though!

does anyone know if she would stop eating as a result of him not being around? she has refused food for a week or so, when she declines Dubia's then i know there must be something wrong!

could this just be her way of mourning? took her to the vet and she said she was ok, bumped her temps and humidity up considerably and she seems to be loving it, now i just need to get her to eat!

I was also wondering if anyone knows of anyone that may be interested in her tank? i am moving home at the end of the month and i think it may be time to upgrade her :2thumb: before her new mate arrives. which hopefully will be by xmas, all going well with Blaptica's new delivery company.

As always, any guidance, advice or secrets you may be willing to share about the optimum living conditions you have all created would be appreciated!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Blaptica

I think very few reptiles pair up, so i don't for a second think it has anything to do with the loss of Stoner. Frankly most reptiles I think prefer being on their own. Its not natural for them to be constantly together so close compared to how they would be in the wild environment.

However she has been moved around alot and that may have unsettled her.

Plus, and I think this is the important part, she has had some cold temps at night recently. If they are too cold they cannot digest their meals. If they believe they are about to hibernate, as they would in the wild, they will not eat. Undigested food in the stomach = dead lizard. This is not a consious thought, instead a automatic response to cooler weather in the winter, that they have adapted for millions of years to prepare for. It might take a week or two more to be convinced winter isn't coming after all. Then she will eat again. Make sure the lights on for around 12 hours a day (not less). Short day lengths will have a similar effect sometimes on the reptile brain.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> I think very few reptiles pair up, so i don't for a second think it has anything to do with the loss of Stoner. Frankly most reptiles I think prefer being on their own. Its not natural for them to be constantly together so close compared to how they would be in the wild environment.
> 
> However she has been moved around alot and that may have unsettled her.
> 
> Plus, and I think this is the important part, she has had some cold temps at night recently. If they are too cold they cannot digest their meals. If they believe they are about to hibernate, as they would in the wild, they will not eat. Undigested food in the stomach = dead lizard. This is not a consious thought, instead a automatic response to cooler weather in the winter, that they have adapted for millions of years to prepare for. It might take a week or two more to be convinced winter isn't coming after all. Then she will eat again. Make sure the lights on for around 12 hours a day (not less). Short day lengths will have a similar effect sometimes on the reptile brain.


 
Blaptica, Once again your knowledge is second to none!!! :no1::no1::no1:

I have made sure her temps are no lower than about 17 at night where she sleeps on the substrate, and the lights have been on for at least 12 hours a day, normally about 14. i have reverted back to manually switching them on and off, so i am keeping a very close eye on her!

I think you may have hit the nail on the head and possibly why Stoner may have died. Like you say, a few cold nights (Colder than i had planned for anyway) could very well have lead to him not digesting his food. he ate loads, so this is very possible.

Having kept herps for over ten years i am absolutely gutted and feel extremely guilty to have made such a school boy error! :bash::bash:

I move house again at the end of the month, but she will then be inside the house and it will be our own place, so i wont have to move her around again for a while to come, hopefully she will then settle and get into a routine and get back to her normal busy self. and she will have the freedom to rome the house, which i think she is going to love!!! :2thumb:

Thanks again! i will keep you posted once she has eaten, my roach colony is coming on nicely, so when she finally decides to eat i think there will be more than enough for her! :no1:


----------



## Blaptica

Cold temps for Aussies are not a problem, as long as they have time to adjust to it. Changes have to be made slowly. Stoner is only likely to have died from undigested food if the temps were quickly changed after a long period of 'summer conditions'.

Mine don't eat for several months each year. That is normal for them, but after starving themselves for several months they seem to lose very little weight. I am sure your female will get her appetite back soon.


----------



## james5582davies

Hi guys I have had AWDS for a couple of years now and they are great I have pictures in my profile of Louise and Taz.

I rescued Taz from someone that had no idea and Louise I have had from small.

She is just having a growth spurt now and looks fantastic.

Nice to see this thread and will keep coming back.

I would like another female if anyone knows of one being sold please let me know.

James


----------



## james5582davies




----------



## james5582davies




----------



## james5582davies




----------



## Blaptica

Whats in the feeder bowl ? Do your eat veg ?


----------



## NicolasB

james5582davies said:


> Hi guys I have had AWDS for a couple of years now and they are great I have pictures in my profile of Louise and Taz.
> 
> I rescued Taz from someone that had no idea and Louise I have had from small.
> 
> She is just having a growth spurt now and looks fantastic.
> 
> Nice to see this thread and will keep coming back.
> 
> I would like another female if anyone knows of one being sold please let me know.
> 
> James


Welcome to the family James! :welcome:

Lovely little fella's you have there! glad to see a new member joining our rare community.

any secrets you willing to share about housing etc are always welcome!

I was wondering how everyone keeps their humidity at a decent level without having to spray twice a day???

I had a really bright idea to install a micro irrigation system, hooked up to an aquarium filter on a timer to come on for a few minutes a day, anyone tried this??????? Or am i going to be the Guniea pig in this experiment?!?!?!

James, if you are interested in a tank upgrade, i may be letting mine go to build Casey a new one when her new mate arrives from Blaptica later in the year... just a thought...

anyway, welcome and we hope to be seeing more pics of your AWD's...


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Whats in the feeder bowl ? Do your eat veg ?


 
I was busy typing a post when you responded to this, and as soon as i saw it i had the same thought - Veg in an AWD tank?!?! REALLY???

not often you see that, mine just close their eyes and pretend i am not even there! :lol2:


----------



## james5582davies

Yes I throw in some greens and some mixed veg once a week and it dissapears so one of them eats it.

We had trouble with the smaller one but she is good now she started losing weight so we started feeding her a pinki once per week and now she is good.

What size tank is it your selling?? This is an old pic they are now in a 5 x 4 x 3.

Thanks for the welcome.

James


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> I was wondering how everyone keeps their humidity at a decent level without having to spray twice a day???
> 
> I had a really bright idea to install a micro irrigation system, hooked up to an aquarium filter on a timer to come on for a few minutes a day, anyone tried this??????? Or am i going to be the Guniea pig in this experiment?!?!?!
> 
> ..


Personally I find AWD are very different to chinese AWD. Mine seem happy with humidity down to as low as 25% in the summer. But they spend most of there times in their hides, and there it is always humid. I think a spray system might cause more problems than it solves. I don't spray mine. BUt I would recommend to everybody that they include a hide big enough for them to get into, and orchid bark or similar beneath this that is kept damp.


----------



## james5582davies

I keep a heat mat under the water bowl and this creates a nice humidity!


----------



## Blaptica

james5582davies said:


> Yes I throw in some greens and some mixed veg once a week and it dissapears so one of them eats it.
> 
> We had trouble with the smaller one but she is good now she started losing weight so we started feeding her a pinki once per week and now she is good.
> 
> What size tank is it your selling?? This is an old pic they are now in a 5 x 4 x 3.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> James


Australian keepers treat them like beardies i.e they feed adult AWD alot of veg. If AWD have insect food available everyday though they will not eat it. Eating mostly insects as an adult is almost certainly not a natural diet.


----------



## NicolasB

you are a lucky guy to have them eat greens, i dont think any of us on this forum are fortunate enough to have them eat greens!

This is the tank i have - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/234113-making-vivarium-rock-background-13.html

its a long thread, but i am sure you will find it...

just a thought, still in 2 minds about making another, because it was a nightmare experience! but if it means happiness for my AWD's then the effort was worth every minute and penny! :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Australian keepers treat them like beardies i.e they feed adult AWD alot of veg. If AWD have insect food available everyday though they will not eat it. Eating mostly insects as an adult is almost certainly not a natural diet.


 
So what veg would you recommend Blaptica? and would you deprive them of roaches in order to get them to eat veg...?


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> So what veg would you recommend Blaptica? and would you deprive them of roaches in order to get them to eat veg...?


I have to be honest and say that mine just get insects. I don't give them veg or rodents at all.

If I were to give them veg it would be the same sort of foods I would give to my torts like dandelion (inc flowers), clover, watercress, and other weeds. I would also add some grated carrot and diced fruit like grapes/kiwi fruit.

Yes you would have to limit insects to once or twice a week to get them to 'eat their greens'


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> I have to be honest and say that mine just get insects. I don't give them veg or rodents at all.
> 
> If I were to give them veg it would be the same sort of foods I would give to my torts like dandelion (inc flowers), clover, watercress, and other weeds. I would also add some grated carrot and diced fruit like grapes/kiwi fruit.
> 
> Yes you would have to limit insects to once or twice a week to get them to 'eat their greens'


ok i see. i have tried carrots, grapes, greens and all sorts and they just arent interested! so i have been giving them a mix of Morio worms and Roaches, both of which they seem to like. they defo dont like the crickets or locusts, which i cant say i am fussed about.

I know some people give their AWD's pinkies, but i cant stand the thought, and wheni was at the vet last week she said its not necessary, as long as their insects are dusted properly, preferably with Nutrobal...

I might try getting Casey to eat some greens while her appetite isnt so great, hopefully she will get used to it and stop expecting so many roaches every day! :lol2:


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> ok i see. i have tried carrots, grapes, greens and all sorts and they just arent interested! so i have been giving them a *mix of Morio worms and Roaches*, both of which they seem to like. they defo dont like the crickets or locusts, which i cant say i am fussed about.
> 
> I know some people give their AWD's pinkies, but i cant stand the thought, and wheni was at the vet last week she said its not necessary, as long as their insects are dusted properly, preferably with Nutrobal...
> 
> I might try getting Casey to eat some greens while her appetite isnt so great, hopefully she will get used to it and stop expecting so many roaches every day! :lol2:


Yours have exactly the same diet as mine !

This year I have planted a grape vine in six of the cages. I will be interested to see if they show any interest in the fruit.


----------



## KDB

A-Hem! 
My aussies chow down a lot of greens! And only really get livefood 2-3 times a week.
I feed them Kale, springgreens, baby leaf spinach, pak choi. They like a little bit of grated carrot too. And get a bit of fruit to try out every now and then but aren't big fans of it.
They mainly get crickets as live food, but they most certainly eat greens.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Yours have exactly the same diet as mine !
> 
> This year I have planted a grape vine in six of the cages. I will be interested to see if they show any interest in the fruit.


They probably came from you originally!!! :lol2:

would be funny if they wont accept fruit from you but ate from the grapevine! ha ha!

another random question, would I be able to let my Terrapin (Yellow Belly Slider) live in the tank with Casey if i built a new tank and made sure there was enough space for him to swim?

I worry that he would nip at her while she was in the water, but there is another person on the forum who has his living together, apparently without hassles?


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> A-Hem!
> My aussies chow down a lot of greens! And only really get livefood 2-3 times a week.
> I feed them Kale, springgreens, baby leaf spinach, pak choi. They like a little bit of grated carrot too. And get a bit of fruit to try out every now and then but aren't big fans of it.
> They mainly get crickets as live food, but they most certainly eat greens.


 
KDB, you are lucky! your food bill cant be as heavy as mine then?! :lol2:

I will be sure to give those veg a try and see if Casey likes them. Also interesting that your guys like crickets, mine just look at them! and now that they have tasted roaches there is no chance of them eating crickets/locusts again!


----------



## Blaptica

KDB said:


> A-Hem!
> My aussies chow down a lot of greens! And only really get livefood 2-3 times a week.
> I feed them Kale, springgreens, baby leaf spinach, pak choi. They like a little bit of grated carrot too. And get a bit of fruit to try out every now and then but aren't big fans of it.
> They mainly get crickets as live food, but they most certainly eat greens.


Very interesting. All of those veg, especially the spinach are said to negatively affect calcium absorbtion in the diet though. 

I suspect yours will live a longer life than those fed on a higher protein diet.


----------



## NicolasB

yeah, that why i used to avoid spinach and the likes thereof with my Iguana's, no use giving them veg thats going to cancel out the calcium we give them.

but very interesting to know, obviously AWD's are very different to Ig's, so this problem may not be a problem at all for them. Also interesting that you think they may live longer Blaptica, i didnt realise the difference between diets would have such an impact on their lifespan...


----------



## KDB

I also had read a long time ago that spinach was a no-no on bluetongueskinks.net but then I've also read that some people feed their blueys baby leaf spinach, and whilst researching monkey tailed skinks people have fed them spinach as well.
I only feed it once in a while and my once in a while is once in a blue moon-maybe once a month, its a break from the norm, as is a banana every now and then.
My aussies had always been fed plenty of veg when I got them so I'm very lucky.
I've never got in to roaches but are thinking of starting. Does anyone else feed theirs roaches?


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> I also had read a long time ago that spinach was a no-no on bluetongueskinks.net but then I've also read that some people feed their blueys baby leaf spinach, and whilst researching monkey tailed skinks people have fed them spinach as well.
> I only feed it once in a while and my once in a while is once in a blue moon-maybe once a month, its a break from the norm, as is a banana every now and then.
> My aussies had always been fed plenty of veg when I got them so I'm very lucky.
> I've never got in to roaches but are thinking of starting. Does anyone else feed theirs roaches?


thats why i love this forum, we always learn something new! :2thumb:

I just went to go check on Casey and she has laid about a dozen eggs! they look like phantoms though and the tank is nowhere near enough where she laid them for them to hatch even if they not. what a waste! :devil:

as for the roaches, i would recommend them highly to anyone who has an AWD, they go mad for them! they are a bit pricey, but if you willing to fork out the money and start your own colony you can have a self sustaining colony in about 6 months and not have to pay for food again! bonus!


----------



## SarahandRyan

Really really want one...when our beardie is all grown up its something we're looking into


----------



## james5582davies

How do you feed them roaches something I have never fed them but if they like them that much will give it a try.


----------



## NicolasB

james5582davies said:


> How do you feed them roaches something I have never fed them but if they like them that much will give it a try.


They are easy to feed James. They cant climb smooth surfaces nor can they jump, so just pop them in a shallow dish with smooth sides, dust with Nutrobal and put it in the tank, they will soon disappear. mine like to be fed, so i use feeding tweezers and feed them to my AWD's one by one...

If you have a tank that you are confident they cant escape from you can just dust them and put them in, your dragons will go nuts and have a loads of fun chasing them around.

there are a few places that sell them, like the roach colony. they not cheap so be prepared! :lol2:


----------



## KDB

I think if you go to the feeder section there'll be inffo on raising them. With sailfins as well I guess it would be worth the investment for me.
Just a thought-rocket and dandelion leaves will also be good for them-Ive read they go nuts for dandelion leaves.


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> I think if you go to the feeder section there'll be inffo on raising them. With sailfins as well I guess it would be worth the investment for me.
> Just a thought-rocket and dandelion leaves will also be good for them-Ive read they go nuts for dandelion leaves.


I will try give my colony some rocket and dandelion leaves! thanks!

they really are easy to breed, and well worth the investment. I was spending £15 a week on roaches for my adult pair of AWD's, but i have now spent £100 on an entire colony including setup and in the next few months the colony will be providing me more than enough to feed an adult pair.

I may have to get another herp to get rid of the left overs... :whistling2:

Are the sailfins easy to keep KDB?


----------



## james5582davies

Guys I would love another AWD does anyone know where I could pick up another female or two have a huge tank coming and would like a few more of these guys.

Any help would be great.

James


----------



## NicolasB

james5582davies said:


> Guys I would love another AWD does anyone know where I could pick up another female or two have a huge tank coming and would like a few more of these guys.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> James


I think females are slightly harder to come by, specially if you are looking for one big enough to live with the males you already have!

When my male passed away last week i was gutted and very tempted to sell the female and call it a day, but the Blaptica AKA Legend Herp Man, let me know he has a male to go with her, so i decided to keep her! :no1:


----------



## KDB

Sailfns are pretty much the same to keep except the women war and males are like rocking horse poo to find :bash:
Which I imagine will be the story when I try to find another female AWD or 2.

Oh, apologies, I meant the dragons will love the dandelion leaves and rocket :blush:


----------



## NicolasB

KDB said:


> Sailfns are pretty much the same to keep except the women war and males are like rocking horse poo to find :bash:
> Which I imagine will be the story when I try to find another female AWD or 2.
> 
> Oh, apologies, I meant the dragons will love the dandelion leaves and rocket :blush:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: i thought you meant the roaches would love the dandelions! ha ha!

yeah not often you find Sailfins, but i may end up having to hunt one down :whistling2:

And yip, the Female AWD's are a nightmare to find! hopefully there will be one in my last clutch that i can keep and raise to eventually find a partner for...


----------



## james5582davies

I find AWDs in general really hard to find I was lucky with the two I have but have looked for more for months and still cant find any.

But if anyone is going to the Kiddy show I would pop up to try to get some if anyone knows of any.

James


----------



## KDB

I know there is someone around Yorkshire who breeds AWDs, as JimJam1977 and I both got ours from Leeds petshops.
I think she has met him and he was called Julian Firth?
I *may* be getting a male philly sailfin off a guy who breeds them in Sweden *if* he has a spare male next summer.

If you want AWDs from babies I've seen quite a few shops offering them at £99, whic is what I paid for mine in Feb.
I think its just grown ons that are causing the troubles :lol:


----------



## jimjam1977

KDB said:


> I know there is someone around Yorkshire who breeds AWDs, as JimJam1977 and I both got ours from Leeds petshops.
> I think she has met him and he was called Julian Firth?
> I *may* be getting a male philly sailfin off a guy who breeds them in Sweden *if* he has a spare male next summer.
> 
> If you want AWDs from babies I've seen quite a few shops offering them at £99, whic is what I paid for mine in Feb.
> I think its just grown ons that are causing the troubles :lol:


Yeah your right it's Julian firth that my 2 girls are from, and I got my male from York... Leaping lizards always seem to have Aussies in. I have a contact no for Julian if needed just let me know


----------



## Blaptica

KDB said:


> If you want AWDs from babies I've seen quite a few shops offering them at £99, whic is what I paid for mine in Feb.


 
But you can now buy baby Aussies at 'direct from the breeder prices' from a certain reptile shop !!


----------



## james5582davies

Can you send me some pics?? Are you able to deliver??


----------



## KDB

But I need fo sho girlys! Haha  so what? Maybes a year old?


----------



## Blaptica

james5582davies said:


> Can you send me some pics?? Are you able to deliver??


I have already posted pics of some babies born this year on this thread. To be honest all baby AWD look the same ! The shop should be posting pics on their website. By all means ask them. 

The shop has a contract with TNT couriers. £45 per delivery.


----------



## jimjam1977

Anymore Aussies out there??? Ned kelly is growing really well getting quite chunky :flrt:


----------



## KDB

I have noticed my female sends out submissive head nods to my males dominant fast head nods. Has anyone else noticed dominance in a pair before?


----------



## jimjam1977

Yeah my two girls do the head bob and the arm wave to, well it's more of an arm flick  only seen Ned Kelly bob his head fast once.
I've seen Bruce peck Ned too which I though was funny, he ran off to the other side of the viv :whip:


----------



## NicolasB

Hey everyone!

how we all doing today?

glad to see everyone is stil keeping us posted on their AWD's habits, always interesting to know!

just thought you may wanna know Casey is finally getting back to her old self again, eating roaches every time i put the bowl under her nose, vet said to cut her diet down coz she was too fat, but she seems to have lost a bit of weight since she laid her eggs, so trying to give her like 3 or 4 a day max, so she doesnt become a fatty again! :lol2:

was wondering if you could all let me know what your AWD's are eating and how much how often? just to give me an idea of what else she may like...

Thanks!

have a great day!:2thumb:

p.s. when Stoner was still around he used to bob his head furiously and then chase Casey around the tank and mount her, quite funny to watch!


----------



## jimjam1977

hi there!!! : victory: 

my aussies eat roachs, wax worms as a treat twice a week.. a pinkie every 2 weeks, locusts i give every other day .. they don't eat straight away, i think they are shy.. ned always seems to eat early morning when the lights are still out.. i normally see him chomping on dubias before i go to work


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> hi there!!! : victory:
> 
> my aussies eat roachs, wax worms as a treat twice a week.. a pinkie every 2 weeks, locusts i give every other day .. they don't eat straight away, i think they are shy.. ned always seems to eat early morning when the lights are still out.. i normally see him chomping on dubias before i go to work


Thanks jimjam!

Casey wont go near locusts for some reason! :lol2: she does eat morio's, but isnt a big fan of them either! Lol! but she definitely isnt shy, she would eat roaches out my hand if i let her! she normally eats them off the tweezer when i offer them to her...

Dont think i can bring myself to feed her pinkies, it just seems so wrong to me for some reason! guess its coz i remember my snakes eating them and just doesnt seem right for a lizard to be eating them! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Thanks jimjam!
> 
> Casey wont go near locusts for some reason! :lol2: she does eat morio's, but isnt a big fan of them either! Lol! but she definitely isnt shy, she would eat roaches out my hand if i let her! she normally eats them off the tweezer when i offer them to her...
> 
> Dont think i can bring myself to feed her pinkies, it just seems so wrong to me for some reason! guess its coz i remember my snakes eating them and just doesnt seem right for a lizard to be eating them! :lol2:


yeah i know what you mean.. took me a while to get to grips with giving them the occasional one... i leave them to defrost before i give them to them.. i just put them in their food dish and i notice about 30 mins later that they have gone.. i never see them eat them... i don't wanna neither!! some people say they don't need them but each to their own.. like i said i only give them one every 2 weeks and they seem to be ok : victory:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> yeah i know what you mean.. took me a while to get to grips with giving them the occasional one... i leave them to defrost before i give them to them.. i just put them in their food dish and i notice about 30 mins later that they have gone.. i never see them eat them... i don't wanna neither!! some people say they don't need them but each to their own.. like i said i only give them one every 2 weeks and they seem to be ok : victory:


well when i took her to the vet last week they told me as long as you use nutrobal and regularly dust their live food you dont have to give them pinkies :2thumb: needless to say i am listening to the vet! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> well when i took her to the vet last week they told me as long as you use nutrobal and regularly dust their live food you dont have to give them pinkies :2thumb: needless to say i am listening to the vet! :lol2:


 
yeah sure :2thumb:


----------



## KDB

Mine don't register them as food  even when they're in the food bowl


----------



## Blaptica

KDB said:


> Mine don't register them as food  even when they're in the food bowl


Don't worry. They don't need them. In green water dragons they have been implicated with causing problems with their eyesight, (when fed alot).


----------



## james5582davies

My guys have a pinky every couple of weeks seems to fill them better than roaches and marios! 
It's funny watching them eat them as they near enough swallow them so no blood!

My dragons are great I would like a couple more younger fellas any one know of any for sales?


----------



## Blaptica

james5582davies said:


> My guys have a pinky every couple of weeks seems to fill them better than roaches and marios!
> It's funny watching them eat them as they near enough swallow them so no blood!
> 
> My dragons are great I would like a couple more younger fellas any one know of any for sales?


Thats odd because a MORIO worm or a dubia roach is often as large or larger than a pink.

The shop made a mistake with the quote by the way James, they based it on another quote and assumed it was the same. It turns out it would in fact be £45. We have been told we only get discounts on that if we start using TNT twice weekly. A bit of a chicken and egg situation.


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for the beautiful Aussies! Going to get a new girlie tomorrow  :mf_dribble:


----------



## KDB

Wowwie! Where from? I need some more girlies in the New Year (once Xmas is out of the way!)


----------



## jimjam1977

I friend of mine came across one  sometimes you have to be in the right place @ the right time :notworthy:


----------



## jimjam1977

Introducing BINDI..... my newest girlie


----------



## KDB

Woo Ned Kellys got some girlies!


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump up for the beauts :flrt:


----------



## Rabb

Hi AWD owners.

I've had my pair for just over a week now they love their new home and are eating and pooping like troopers. They hide allot when anyone walks in the room but hopefully they will get used to that in time. 

I have a quick question for you guys. When would you start trying to tame them/handle them? So far I haven’t tried to handle them as I wanted to give them time to settle in. 

They are babies so should I wait till they get older or what. I had planned to give them six weeks to settle in then start trying to hand feed. What have you guys done in the past?

Any experiences you can share would be helpful.


----------



## KDB

I can hand feed ours waxworms. But geneerally we haven't bothered taming them down much. I know a few people on here have. But its always a good idea to give them a few weeks to settle/adjust.
We kept ours in a 4x2x2 and they used to love coming out for a run. Now they're in a 5x2.5x5 they don't bother as they've a huge house!


----------



## trynabe

hey everybody ,,its been a while
i still have my 2 awds and still the male grows and the female stays tiny ,,im feeding morio worms at the moment and make sure while hes busy eating i chuck some into her fav hideout ,,a large pipe,, she comes out rarely and looks healthy but he must be 3 times her size and weight ,,il make an effort to put a pic up 2day ,,no problem for the male but my lady is super shy 
anyway hope every 1 is well :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

trynabe said:


> hey everybody ,,its been a while
> i still have my 2 awds and still the male grows and the female stays tiny ,,im feeding morio worms at the moment and make sure while hes busy eating i chuck some into her fav hideout ,,a large pipe,, she comes out rarely and looks healthy but he must be 3 times her size and weight ,,il make an effort to put a pic up 2day ,,no problem for the male but my lady is super shy
> anyway hope every 1 is well :2thumb:


From my experience, males do tend to out grow females rapidly.. When I got Ned he were a lot smaller than the girls but now he has shot past them in the growth stakes and he's 6 months younger than Bruce and Sheila...


----------



## KDB

Steve Irwin (our girl!) Decided to not take any messin' off Skippy asserting himself last Monday, it was quite funny to watch her boss him around for once!
Skippy's head is much bigger than Steve's these days and Steve is very dull in comparison to Skippy!


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump up for the Aussies.... Anymore pictures, facts, questions? Or just say hello :flrt:


----------



## NicolasB

so i finally got Casey a new mate, i couldnt bare to see her on her own anymore :whistling2:

http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/NicolasB83/DSC_6516.jpg?t=1292624449

and then he thought he would get comfy

http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/NicolasB83/DSC_6518.jpg?t=1292624449

and he climbs walls too! :lol2:

http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/NicolasB83/DSC_6522.jpg?t=1292624449

And Casey looks innocent but she has been harrasing him since i put him in there! :whip::whip:

I was wondering if any of you have had any serious bites or injury from an AWD? and if so is there anything serious to worry about? i did some research but couldnt find much so presuming not?

he is feisty, think he is gonna need more time before he lets me stroke his chin again:gasp: 

His red belly reminded me of Superman so we called him Kalel : victory:

Nic


----------



## Apollo

*New Awd owners*

hi everyone we are new owners of 3 baby Awd's Athena, Apollo & Atlas. Great pictures on this thread hoping to post some of ours soon we are newbies and haven't worked it out yet but have some on our profile.
Any info or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Apollo

Hiya new owners of 3 baby Awd's have been giving them the same veg etc as our beadies and is being eaten by one or all of them just cant catch them at it to find out who!. Gonna set up CCTV lol


----------



## Barks

Here is a picture of one i took in Australia:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB: wow he looks a stunner :flrt:
Apollo: welcome to the Aussie family : victory:
Barks: wow he looks massive would love to see one in it's natural habitat 

Update on my lot: they all seem to be getting on well with Bindi.. She's a big girl and she always looks likes she's angry at me :whistling2:
I have noticed Ned Kelly bobbing his head fast and also someone has bitten his crest :whip: not sure who it is but I have my suspicions..... But he's ok 


Ned Kelly, Bruce, Sheila and Bindi would like to wish all the other Aussies on this thread a Merry Christmas :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## KDB

This is a bit of an odd one what with it being Xmas and not technically Aussies but today my sailfin lizard Rex laid eggs, with no male in the vivarium we were wondering if it was going to be another 'virgin birth' or parthenogenisis as it is known- unfortunately on inspection they were infertile  lol, but I thought it was quite funny!


----------



## NicolasB

KDB - sorry to hear about your eggs, strange you mention it, a few yeras back we had christmas at a mate and his Ball Python also laid a couple of eggs in her water and she had benn alone her whole life! must be Christmas!

JimJam - glad to hear they all doing well, Kalel has started showing Casey who is boss and he bobs ridiculously fast! and apparently he like climbing rock backgrounds too!

Barks - Awesome shot of the Aussie in the wild mate!!!!!!

Apollo - Welcome to the family, cant wait to see pics.

Merry Christmas everyone, and dont forget to give your herpos a little something nice, normally a double helping of roaches does it for Casey and Kalel!


----------



## Apollo

hi everyone thanks for welcoming us to this Great thread. Cant seem to work out how to post pics on here any help would be appreciated Thanks again


----------



## Apollo

*Here we go!!*


----------



## Apollo

*Once more!!*


----------



## NicolasB

Apollo said:


> hi everyone thanks for welcoming us to this Great thread. Cant seem to work out how to post pics on here any help would be appreciated Thanks again


Hey Apollo, you're welcome :welcome:

you cant upload pics directly to the site, i know there is a thread on how to do it somewhere, but in simple terms, create an album on Photobucket (its free) and once you have created an album you can simply copy the pic you wants "URL" address into the message, that should work! i think:whistling2:

good luck and looking forward to seeing your Aussies!


----------



## NicolasB

http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/NicolasB83/DSC_6516.jpg


----------



## NicolasB




----------



## NicolasB

Apollo said:


> hi everyone thanks for welcoming us to this Great thread. Cant seem to work out how to post pics on here any help would be appreciated Thanks again


Sorry, photobucket has changed things slightly, its no longer called the URL code, use the "IMG Code", it will be next to or below the image...:2thumb:


----------



## Apollo

Many thanks NicolasB with your help i think ive cracked it, if not ive just updated my album. PS your Aussie looks grand


----------



## NicolasB

Apollo said:


> Many thanks NicolasB with your help i think ive cracked it, if not ive just updated my album. PS your Aussie looks grand


No problem mate, looking forward to seeing your pics! :2thumb:

As for Kalel, dont let his looks deceive you, he is a terror, bitten me twice and gonna take loads of work to calm him down, as for Casey, she is very relaxed, so i am hoping he can learn a thing or 2 from her! :lol2:


----------



## Apollo

NicolasB said:


> No problem mate, looking forward to seeing your pics! :2thumb:
> 
> As for Kalel, dont let his looks deceive you, he is a terror, bitten me twice and gonna take loads of work to calm him down, as for Casey, she is very relaxed, so i am hoping he can learn a thing or 2 from her! :lol2:


Hiya, how old is Kalel? wouldnt fancy a bite from him. Have you had Casey since a baby was she difficult to tame? ours are quite skittish but are still very young can stroke Atlas under the chin sometimes but seems to be a very slow process unlike the beardies!:whistling2:


----------



## Apollo

These guys can run! Doing my daily bonding thing with these guys Atlas decided to leap on my shoulder onto to the floor and morphed into a Jesus lizard running on his back legs while the missus was hysterical and me on his trail, caught the little bugger lol.


----------



## KDB

My male has lost his red off his chest  has anyone else seen this or know why?


----------



## Apollo

KDB said:


> My male has lost his red off his chest  has anyone else seen this or know why?


Sorry cant really help you there as we have just started keeping them. But you could ask Blaptica on this thread who i think will be able to help you.:whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

Apollo said:


> These guys can run! Doing my daily bonding thing with these guys Atlas decided to leap on my shoulder onto to the floor and morphed into a Jesus lizard running on his back legs while the missus was hysterical and me on his trail, caught the little bugger lol.


Yeah they are! Ned Kelly once jumped off me arm and ran to the hills, I couldn't stop laughing as he were running on his back legs...

Loss of red chest? I know sometimes ned's seem redder than other days but he has never lost the colour.... : victory:


----------



## Apollo

Being a novice with Awd's. How often do they shed? 
Many Thanks.:notworthy:


----------



## Apollo

*Trying again with pics*

/Users/sarahpitts/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/28 Dec 2010/


----------



## jimjam1977

Apollo said:


> Being a novice with Awd's. How often do they shed?
> Many Thanks.:notworthy:


Mine don't seem to shed often as they are slo growers but yours is only little, I had mine from 9 month old and as I said they didn't shed as often as beardies do


----------



## KDB

Yeah, like at best now its slightly pink in places. He is still very green with black contrasts but no red


----------



## Apollo

*Hope this works*









Thanks JimJam just wondered because thought Atlas looked like he was starting to shed around the neck? In the month we have had them they do look a tad bigger ours are around 4 months.


----------



## jimjam1977

Aww bless they are adorable :flrt:


----------



## Apollo

jimjam1977 said:


> Aww bless they are adorable :flrt:


Thanks we totally agree!!!!


----------



## jimjam1977

Apollo said:


> Thanks we totally agree!!!!image


I can't wait for mine to start breeding and to see the babies :flrt:


----------



## kerrithsoden

Hi, Have been researching AWDs for a while now and have a question...

I know they need height but could you substitute a little bit of height for length?

Where I want to put the viv I have room for 5' wide, 3'high and 2' deep
If not im going to have to do some shifting about


----------



## KDB

Hey, that is fine! Yes, you often read 4 length x 2 deep x 3 height is a minimum for a pair so that extra foot length would be great 
I have mine in a 5x2.5x5ft and they do use all the space (tho it is a bit overkill! Ha ha)


----------



## kerrithsoden

Wicked!!! Then its official Im getting an AWD

watch this space in the next few months!


----------



## jimjam1977

kerrithsoden said:


> Wicked!!! Then its official Im getting an AWD
> 
> watch this space in the next few months!


Cool another AWD keeper : victory: don't forget pictures when you get it :notworthy:


----------



## kerrithsoden

jimjam1977 said:


> Cool another AWD keeper : victory: don't forget pictures when you get it :notworthy:


 
definately! on a side note ur angies sister arent u?


----------



## jimjam1977

kerrithsoden said:


> definately! on a side note ur angies sister arent u?


Yep I am indeed... Twin sister at that  : victory:


----------



## kerrithsoden

lol shes my go to person if i have anything wrong with my frillie,


----------



## Apollo

jimjam1977 said:


> I can't wait for mine to start breeding and to see the babies :flrt:


That would be excellent if you breed them. Good luck . I mentioned the other day about AWDs shedding well got up this morning and all are shedding hope its a good sign that they healthy and growing. :2thumb:


----------



## Apollo

*Bathing*









This should help shedding :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Mine love to splash about in the bath :flrt:


----------



## NicolasB

Nice pics Apollo, looks like they are loving their water bowl...

mine are getting too big for the water bowl i have in there and the only way to make it bigger is to build a new viv... :whistling2:

maybe in time...


----------



## NicolasB

*Anyone got experience with egg binding???*

Hey everyone!

Happy Friday! :no1:

quick question, have any of you had experience with egg binding in your AWD's? or any other herps for that matter?

When i took Casey to the vet a couple of months ago the vet said she was well over weight and that i should half her diet to try get her to lose weight, which i have since done. she laid about 11 eggs a week after that, but is still really fat! i am only giving her about 6 roaches every other day and she still seems to have a massive belly for some reason, any ideas why????

a trip to the vet has already been put into action for next week, i just wanted your thoughts before i go. She is lively, eating well, swimming, shedding and her behaviour is pretty normal, just worried about her weight!

i also wanted to ask if any of you have experienced a change in temperament of your AWD's after adding another to their tank? Casey used to be the skittish one, but calmed down considerably, but since i have put Kalel in with her she seems to be getting aggro, for lack of a better word. i went to get her food bowl out the other day and she nearly went for my finger! (Something Kalel has already successfully done twice!)

Thanks in advance for any feedback, and hope you all have a cracking weekend!:no1:

Nic


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Friday! :no1:
> 
> quick question, have any of you had experience with egg binding in your AWD's? or any other herps for that matter?
> 
> When i took Casey to the vet a couple of months ago the vet said she was well over weight and that i should half her diet to try get her to lose weight, which i have since done. she laid about 11 eggs a week after that, but is still really fat! i am only giving her about 6 roaches every other day and she still seems to have a massive belly for some reason, any ideas why????
> 
> a trip to the vet has already been put into action for next week, i just wanted your thoughts before i go. She is lively, eating well, swimming, shedding and her behaviour is pretty normal, just worried about her weight!
> 
> i also wanted to ask if any of you have experienced a change in temperament of your AWD's after adding another to their tank? Casey used to be the skittish one, but calmed down considerably, but since i have put Kalel in with her she seems to be getting aggro, for lack of a better word. i went to get her food bowl out the other day and she nearly went for my finger! (Something Kalel has already successfully done twice!)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback, and hope you all have a cracking weekend!:no1:
> 
> Nic


hi there..
i havent had any experience with egg binding in any of my lizards so i cant help you there sorry..

what did the vets say???

when i introduced Ned Kelly to Bruce and Sheila, there wasnt any aggro at all.. in fact they all just go on with each other.. i think when i introduce Bindi i think Ned found her a bit intimidating as she is bigger than him.. he were a tad shy... i think she sorted him out thou because a few weeks later i noticed half of Ned's crest had been bitten :whip: its healed ok now thou....

Just realised how big Ned Kelly is now... he's 22 1/2" now!!!from nose to end of his tail! wow!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## The Doug

I am about to purchase a 4Hx7Wx2D viv. Do you think this would be an appropriate sized viv for awd's? Coz if so i'm gonna have to try & get hold of at least a pair!!


----------



## Apollo

The Doug said:


> I am about to purchase a 4Hx7Wx2D viv. Do you think this would be an appropriate sized viv for awd's? Coz if so i'm gonna have to try & get hold of at least a pair!!


Hiya,
That sounds a great size!! 
We have 3 babies in 4.5 x 3 x 2 only down side... very difficult to get hold of them in order to tame.
Good luck in your AWD hunting!!:2thumb:


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. It's gonna be this year's project, gettin the viv ready prior to purchasing the dragons themselves. Give me time to gen up & try to find suitable specimens. Any ideas will be greatly received :2thumb:


----------



## Apollo

The Doug said:


> Thanks. It's gonna be this year's project, gettin the viv ready prior to purchasing the dragons themselves. Give me time to gen up & try to find suitable specimens. Any ideas will be greatly received :2thumb:


I assume you are looking for an adult pair, we live in Kent there was a "so" called pair down this way but the female injured her jaw so she wasn't fit for sale but that was a few months ago.
If you are looking for babies then captivebred which is an online site or Charlton reptiles in London they come from a reputable breeder, that I believe are bred in Portugal.
Good Luck and lets see some piccies when you get them.:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Apollo said:


> I assume you are looking for an adult pair, we live in Kent there was a "so" called pair down this way but the female injured her jaw so she wasn't fit for sale but that was a few months ago.
> If you are looking for babies then captivebred which is an online site or Charlton reptiles in London they come from a reputable breeder, that I believe are bred in Portugal.
> Good Luck and lets see some piccies when you get them.:2thumb:


The guy who breeds them in Portugal is blaptica on here... If I were starting again I'd get them from him.... Don't forget to show us when you do


----------



## Apollo

jimjam1977 said:


> The guy who breeds them in Portugal is blaptica on here... If I were starting again I'd get them from him.... Don't forget to show us when you do


Hi JimJam
Thats who we got ours from, we got the first from Blaptica's friend through the website captive bred lizards and the other two from Charlton Reptiles they are also Blaptica's babies.
Ours are still really skittish I only have to speak and they run, they seem to prefer my other half!!


----------



## The Doug

Thanks guys. Just gettin back into having large viv's, sites like this weren't around in the old days!:lol2: Will defo get pix up when am up & running. Will be lookin for young un's & hope to breed a little family :flrt: Here's hopin I can locate some prime individuals at the right time. Will defo keep you posted on progress : victory:


----------



## Blaptica

Apollo said:


> I assume you are looking for an adult pair, we live in Kent there was a "so" called pair down this way but the female injured her jaw so she wasn't fit for sale but that was a few months ago.
> If you are looking for babies then *captivebred* which is an online site or *Charlton reptiles* *in London* they come from a reputable breeder, that I believe are bred in Portugal.
> Good Luck and lets see some piccies when you get them.:2thumb:


I assume you mean captivebredlizards.co.uk (Chris Davis's online site) ? Yes there is still plenty of last years young at Charlton Reptiles now, I spoke on the phone to them yesterday. Both places sell AWD bred by us (in portugal). 

Quite often people give up adult reptiles because they are bored with them. That means quite often the keepers may not have given them ideal care leading up to the sale, possibly months or for a year or more. 

In my opinion if you want to breed any species of reptile it is better to be patient, buy young ones and grow them on yourself.

EDIT sorry i have repeated what is said above by Jimjam and Apollo. I should have read it properly first time !!


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> hi there..
> i havent had any experience with egg binding in any of my lizards so i cant help you there sorry..
> 
> what did the vets say???
> 
> when i introduced Ned Kelly to Bruce and Sheila, there wasnt any aggro at all.. in fact they all just go on with each other.. i think when i introduce Bindi i think Ned found her a bit intimidating as she is bigger than him.. he were a tad shy... i think she sorted him out thou because a few weeks later i noticed half of Ned's crest had been bitten :whip: its healed ok now thou....
> 
> Just realised how big Ned Kelly is now... he's 22 1/2" now!!!from nose to end of his tail! wow!!! :mf_dribble:




Morning all!

been a while and now all of a sudden everyone is back on again! i love this little family JimJam has created! :no1:

The vet said she is ok, just overweight, but i have my doubts and think she may be harbouring some eggs to be honest, but she is eating and her behaviour is perfectly normal, so i am not going to stress too much for now...

As for the aggro, I think Casey has given Kalel a lesson o 2 in how to treat a lady, they are so chilled together now and sleep on top of each other, which makes me really happy!

Kalel is still quite skittish, i dont wanna push him too much, he has only been in there with her for a month so i will start getting him out in the next couple of weeks...

As for getting your AWD's from Blaptica, do it, do it now : victory: I got Kalel from him and he an awesome specimen with amazing colouring and despite being quite skittish (Which i have assumed is from being raised on the farm and not having too much human contact/handling) he is amazing!

Thank you Blaptica, hope you saw the pics i posted so you can see how he is getting on...:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> I assume you mean captivebredlizards.co.uk (Chris Davis's online site) ? Yes there is still plenty of last years young at Charlton Reptiles now, I spoke on the phone to them yesterday. Both places sell AWD bred by us (in portugal).
> 
> Quite often people give up adult reptiles because they are bored with them. That means quite often the keepers may not have given them ideal care leading up to the sale, possibly months or for a year or more.
> 
> In my opinion if you want to breed any species of reptile it is better to be patient, buy young ones and grow them on yourself.
> 
> EDIT sorry i have repeated what is said above by Jimjam and Apollo. I should have read it properly first time !!


A pic for you Blaptica... This is the male i got off Chris after you and i spoke last year... How old was he when you sent him to Chris? was he handled much as baby? coz he is one feisty little fella! :lol2:










the gloves are coming out this week and he is coming out the tank whether he likes it or not, and not just to run around the lounge and bob his head at me like he is the boss like he normally does!


----------



## NicolasB

*Using Terrapin Water Cleanser in their water bowls???*

just a question for everyone and what you think - 

I have a terrapin that i have had for a few years now, i use a product called "King British Turtle and Terrapin Water Freshner" 

it basically breaks down all the bacteria etc and reduces the smell in the tank and it works like a charm for the Terrapin, but i was wondering what your thoughts were on using this in the AWD's water? I havent tried it yet, obviously, but wanted to get all your thoughts on whether this would be harmful for the AWD's?

It really does work well for the terrapin tank, it has enabled me to do a full clean every couple of months rather than once a month, and to be honest, it could probably go longer coz it does a cracking job on the water, but i like to keep him fresh and happy... :no1:


----------



## Apollo

NicolasB said:


> just a question for everyone and what you think -
> 
> I have a terrapin that i have had for a few years now, i use a product called "King British Turtle and Terrapin Water Freshner"
> 
> it basically breaks down all the bacteria etc and reduces the smell in the tank and it works like a charm for the Terrapin, but i was wondering what your thoughts were on using this in the AWD's water? I havent tried it yet, obviously, but wanted to get all your thoughts on whether this would be harmful for the AWD's?
> 
> It really does work well for the terrapin tank, it has enabled me to do a full clean every couple of months rather than once a month, and to be honest, it could probably go longer coz it does a cracking job on the water, but i like to keep him fresh and happy... :no1:


hiya 
Firstly great looking male you have there, we also got our first Awd from chris in worthing the man has loads of knowledge, spent a few hours with him and going to visit him in the summer his Awds were in there burrows and could not see them which was a pity. All our Awds are from Blaptica the first via chris and the rest from Charlton reptiles and all growing well, as for the water cleaner we know nothing about but would also be interested in your findings as we have water in there viv.
Great thread JimJam and hi to all.


----------



## Barks

*Love*

......


----------



## jimjam1977

Barks said:


> ......


???? You forgotten what you were gonna say? :whistling2::hmm:


----------



## Blaptica

That male is looking great Nicolas. I am not 100% how old that one was. I would have known at the time. I think probably two years old but I am not 100%

Most AWD available are captive bred in natural like environments (mine are raised in cages with a floor of 2x2 metres) and will be rarely handled. I would guess older animals kept with me for 2-3 years may be more difficult to tame, but young ones should tame fine with some patience. 

I think unfortunately all you can do with the water with AWD is to change it daily. I don't see how that turtle product would help. Remember though at least the rest of the tank stays clean.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> That male is looking great Nicolas. I am not 100% how old that one was. I would have known at the time. I think probably two years old but I am not 100%
> 
> Most AWD available are captive bred in natural like environments (mine are raised in cages with a floor of 2x2 metres) and will be rarely handled. I would guess older animals kept with me for 2-3 years may be more difficult to tame, but young ones should tame fine with some patience.
> 
> I think unfortunately all you can do with the water with AWD is to change it daily. I don't see how that turtle product would help. Remember though at least the rest of the tank stays clean.


Thank you mate, he is a stunner, despite being feisty! i guess a few little bites from an AWD never killed anybody!? or did it?! :lol2:

I was speaking to another member on here "Bamboozoo" who keep his terrapins in the same enclosure as his AWD's and says he has done so for about 4 years without incident, thats why i was asking about the water treatment products... I was considering incorporating my YBS into the next enclosure i make... : victory:

The only other thing the product is good for is breaking down the waste and bacteria to prevent the water getting disease etc, and thought it may be beneficial for AWD keepers in helping them keep the water cleaner for longer periods, provided the right filtration is used of course! :2thumb:

Hope all your AWD's are well, and we need to see some more pics folks!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica

Ok thats interesting because I have been thinking along the same lines. I have my adults in enclosures with 9 square metres of floor space ! There is room for a pond there, but the problem is filtering the water. At the moment i change the water daily for a large part of the year. The enclosures are not near any electrical connection so running a pump is difficult. 

I am thinking about keeping fish with mine. Fish that breed and provide some variation in diet.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Ok thats interesting because I have been thinking along the same lines. I have my adults in enclosures with 9 square metres of floor space ! There is room for a pond there, but the problem is filtering the water. At the moment i change the water daily for a large part of the year. The enclosures are not near any electrical connection so running a pump is difficult.
> 
> I am thinking about keeping fish with mine. Fish that breed and provide some variation in diet.


Any fish in particular that they can live with without eating them all at once?! and any idea of what fish, if any, that can live with a terrapin? i tried gold fish, but he ate it!(Ok ok, it was actually his dinner!) 

I was wondering if a terrapin could live with a Siamese Fighter or do you think he would kill it and eat it??

King British Turtle / Terrapin Water Freshener (100ml) > Treatments / Vitamins > Reptiles & Amphibians > Main Section > Forpets.co.uk

Above is the link to the product i was thinking about using, any thoughts would be welcome!

anyway, enough of the terrapin talk, how about some more pics of your AWD's folks???:no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

here are a few of Ned:
When i first got him : about 15 month ago










to what he is now: 




























with his girlies...


----------



## Barks

*Love*

I am really mean to my girlfriend and she keeps sticking by me, also I never show my love towards her and disrespect her all the time, oh and I got her not one thing for Xmas or in general to show her I think about her, even a hand made card I cant do that... 

What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## NicolasB

Barks said:


> I am really mean to my girlfriend and she keeps sticking by me, also I never show my love towards her and disrespect her all the time, oh and I got her not one thing for Xmas or in general to show her I think about her, even a hand made card I cant do that...
> 
> What do you guys think I should do?


Mate, 

i seriously think you are on the wrong thread...

Unless your Girlfriend is an AWD???? :whistling2:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> here are a few of Ned:
> When i first got him : about 15 month ago
> 
> image
> 
> to what he is now:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> with his girlies...
> 
> image


Awesome pics JimJam!! They are all looking good and healthy!

how big is their enclosure?? 4 in the same viv, feeding must be fun?? (Not to mention costly?!)


----------



## jimjam1977

Barks said:


> I am really mean to my girlfriend and she keeps sticking by me, also I never show my love towards her and disrespect her all the time, oh and I got her not one thing for Xmas or in general to show her I think about her, even a hand made card I cant do that...
> 
> What do you guys think I should do?


Eh? Wrong thread mate! If I were your girlfriend I would of dumped you!:bash:

Anyways, moving on.....:whistling2:

At the moment they are in a 5x3x2 viv.. There's plenty of room branches and hiding places, they have their own sleeping spots in the viv, bindi's spot is in the highest corner, while ned's on the basking spot, sheila's on the repti-vine and bruces on the other highest corner.. They all seem to get along.. There is even an awd pile up some nights :gasp:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Eh? Wrong thread mate! If I were your girlfriend I would of dumped you!:bash:
> 
> Anyways, moving on.....:whistling2:
> 
> At the moment they are in a 5x3x2 viv.. There's plenty of room branches and hiding places, they have their own sleeping spots in the viv, bindi's spot is in the highest corner, while ned's on the basking spot, sheila's on the repti-vine and bruces on the other highest corner.. They all seem to get along.. There is even an awd pile up some nights :gasp:


Ha ha! Love the random post from the guy above, i'd have dumped him too! :lol2:

seeing everyone else's vivs has made really regret making my viv higher rather than longer!!! :bash: they are currently in a 3.5'w x 2'd x 6' high, and although they love running around i think the next viv will give them more ground space... :whistling2:

I love how they all seem to have their own spots where they tend to sleep, Casey and Kalel sleep apart mot nights, Kalel on the top ledge and Casey on the reptivine (Usually as high as she can get) but last night i walked in after their lights had gone out and they were both cuddled up on top of each other, too cute! :2thumb:

do you feed yours seperately or just put their food in a bowl and let them decide who eats what??? Casey is a pig and eats the majority, but Kalel is starting to click that the tub normally means food and is becoming a bit more tolerant rather than running away from me every time i put his food bowl in! :lol2:

When Casey see's the roach colony box being opened to sort some food for them she goes mental and tries to jump out the viv, normally resulting in a head bashing against the glass, and i know i shouldnt laugh, but its so so funny!!!! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

I normally put the food tub in and leave it to all disappear, I usually put moiros, roaches in their dish and once every 2 weeks a pinkie each in the dish.. I give them a few waxies as treats once a week.. Bruce and Sheila will take them from my hand, Ned on the other hand I have to catch and give him them.. Bindi, well she's still a bit touchy, she keeps sizing me fingers up... :whistling2: but I have seen them all eat.. I let locusts loose in the viv and they always seem to disappear... They aren't as greedy as the beardies... They're not so keen on crickets..... When I go to reptile show I always buy some silk worms, they seem to like them.... They not bothered about any fruit.. They just like their live food... :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> I normally put the food tub in and leave it to all disappear, I usually put moiros, roaches in their dish and once every 2 weeks a pinkie each in the dish.. I give them a few waxies as treats once a week.. Bruce and Sheila will take them from my hand, Ned on the other hand I have to catch and give him them.. Bindi, well she's still a bit touchy, she keeps sizing me fingers up... :whistling2: but I have seen them all eat.. I let locusts loose in the viv and they always seem to disappear... They aren't as greedy as the beardies... They're not so keen on crickets..... When I go to reptile show I always buy some silk worms, they seem to like them.... They not bothered about any fruit.. They just like their live food... :2thumb:


My fella's dont like locusts or crickets, they used to eat them, until i started giving them Dubia's, now thats wll they want! :whip:


----------



## jimjam1977

Just had all 4 in the bath having a splash about... Photos to follow.......


----------



## jimjam1977

here we go......


----------



## The Doug

Cool! They look like they havin soooo much fun.


----------



## jimjam1977

The Doug said:


> Cool! They look like they havin soooo much fun.


Haha you should see them when I first put them in.. They try to run out as though they are scared of the water :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Haha you should see them when I first put them in.. They try to run out as though they are scared of the water :lol2:


Mine do the same thing! the first time i put them in the bath i thought "Why are they called Water Dragons if they scared of the water???" :lol2:


----------



## The Doug

Hey guys
I have pm'd Blaptica & asked to befriend him, for info purposes only of course, hehe! Was wondering about availability of differing gene pools in this country & if there's anywhere a little closer to me than Charlton Pets that supply awd's. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

The Doug said:


> Hey guys
> I have pm'd Blaptica & asked to befriend him, for info purposes only of course, hehe! Was wondering about availability of differing gene pools in this country & if there's anywhere a little closer to me than Charlton Pets that supply awd's. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks:2thumb:


:welcome: and good decision, Blaptica is the man you wanna speak to if you have any questions!!! My Male came from his farm ,and although he is a feisty fella, he is absolutely gorgeous and in excellent health!!!

i measured Casey last night and she is 26 inches!!!! and so fat! Asked for a second opinion after taking her to the vet, and got told she is just a fatty! :lol2:


----------



## Blaptica

The Doug said:


> Hey guys
> I have pm'd Blaptica & asked to befriend him, for info purposes only of course, hehe! Was wondering about availability of differing gene pools in this country & if there's anywhere a little closer to me than Charlton Pets that supply awd's. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks:2thumb:


Sorry blatant plug for me coming up... If anybody is looking for CB10 Aussies, I still have a few left here, that I can take to Hamm in March, if anybody here is going, or has a friend who can pick them up. 60 Euros each or three for 150 euros.


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> :welcome: and good decision, Blaptica is the man you wanna speak to if you have any questions!!! My Male came from his farm ,and although he is a feisty fella, he is absolutely gorgeous and in excellent health!!!
> 
> *i measured Casey last night and she is 26 inches!!!! and so fat! Asked for a second opinion after taking her to the vet, and got told she is just a fatty! :lol2:*




You have to be careful Aussies are prone I think to getting overweight. The only solution is to start feeding them 2-3 three times a week only. My males are the biggest problem because they have the same access to food as the females, but don't produce eggs like the females, so tend to put on weight. 

I will try to take a photo of a male in the next few days to show you what I mean


----------



## shauniemarieh

i prefer cwd's but these awd seem pretty awesome aswell  it would be cool to have both


----------



## jimjam1977

Sunday bump


----------



## Lala1984

Well I have just sat a read all 43 pages of this thread and am glad I took the time. I am new to owning AWD's, we went to get a couple of CWD's as they were what we knew more about and are more readily available. 

So we went into our local shop to get some bits for our female royals and ended up looking at the lonely looking male AWD that was for sale, something we have been doing for the past few months whilst he has been there. He originally was advertised at £160, which although he was stunning was out of our price range. So about a month ago they reduced him to £80, which we thought was a bargain!! but at the time we didn't have anywhere to put him so we left him there. Every time we popped in there he was sitting in the same spot under the basking lamp staring at us as though he was asking to come homw with us, but we kept resisting.

But we decided this weekend that we were going to get a couple of CWD's as we now had a suitable viv for them to live in. Whilst we were at the shop the manager asked us if we had consider AWD's, which we had but they were a lot more expensive and we could only see the one in the enclosure and we really wanted a pair, which I told her. The manager told us there was a female in the enclosure as well and in she climbed to find her, in her usual hiding spot apparently, under the water trough! :lol2:

So she then told us that they were looking to sell this pair as quickly as possible, as they have a couple of GTP's coming in to be a show piece and said they would be willing to take offers on the pair. So we ended up with a male and female pair of AWD's for £80 :gasp: We can't believe how lucky we were to get them for that price and how well the timing has worked out. All we need to do now is build our new larger enclosure for when we move house at the end of Feb. Oh and also we would love to get another female to add to the collection. 

I will try to get some pics of the pair up ASAP, we have named them Bruce and Sheila, obviously not very original but my OH liked the names


----------



## jimjam1977

Hello and welcome to this thread :welcome:

Wow! What a bargain! I payed 140 quid for Bruce and Sheila 2years ago, 100 quid for Ned Kelly and a swap for one of my high end beardies for bindi!
I absolutely love Aussies, from when I first saw one in the window of coast to coast exotics in darlington!
You named them the same as my two girls :2thumb: I thought Bruce was a boy, I thought to keep her name the same  Bindi is an Australian name too  I think steve irwins daughter is called bindi?

Anyways... Can't wait to see the photos:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Sorry blatant plug for me coming up... If anybody is looking for CB10 Aussies, I still have a few left here, that I can take to Hamm in March, if anybody here is going, or has a friend who can pick them up. 60 Euros each or three for 150 euros.


Classic! :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Lala1984 said:


> Well I have just sat a read all 43 pages of this thread and am glad I took the time. I am new to owning AWD's, we went to get a couple of CWD's as they were what we knew more about and are more readily available.
> 
> So we went into our local shop to get some bits for our female royals and ended up looking at the lonely looking male AWD that was for sale, something we have been doing for the past few months whilst he has been there. He originally was advertised at £160, which although he was stunning was out of our price range. So about a month ago they reduced him to £80, which we thought was a bargain!! but at the time we didn't have anywhere to put him so we left him there. Every time we popped in there he was sitting in the same spot under the basking lamp staring at us as though he was asking to come homw with us, but we kept resisting.
> 
> But we decided this weekend that we were going to get a couple of CWD's as we now had a suitable viv for them to live in. Whilst we were at the shop the manager asked us if we had consider AWD's, which we had but they were a lot more expensive and we could only see the one in the enclosure and we really wanted a pair, which I told her. The manager told us there was a female in the enclosure as well and in she climbed to find her, in her usual hiding spot apparently, under the water trough! :lol2:
> 
> So she then told us that they were looking to sell this pair as quickly as possible, as they have a couple of GTP's coming in to be a show piece and said they would be willing to take offers on the pair. So we ended up with a male and female pair of AWD's for £80 :gasp: We can't believe how lucky we were to get them for that price and how well the timing has worked out. All we need to do now is build our new larger enclosure for when we move house at the end of Feb. Oh and also we would love to get another female to add to the collection.
> 
> I will try to get some pics of the pair up ASAP, we have named them Bruce and Sheila, obviously not very original but my OH liked the names


Welcome! :2thumb:

just like you, i spent a very long time reading this entire thread, and once again i have to give a massive :2thumb: to JimJam for starting this thread, it has been an extremely useful source of info for us all!!!

I can guarantee you will not be disappointd with your purchase, it took me 9 years of keeping Iguanas, Chams, Snakes and even a Terrapin before i finally managed to get my hands on a pair of AWD's, and i couldnt be happier! I wanted a pair when i lived in SA, but there were only a handfull ni the country, hardly any for sale, and the ones that were they wanted ludicrous prices for them (Equivelant of £1000 a pair!)

they are worth every penny in entertainment alone, now that i have moved the terrapin into the lounge, across the room from Casey and Kalel, all they do is stare out the tank at him and i can only imagine they are thinking a way out the tank to go for a swim in his tank! :lol2:

cant wait to see some pics of your new additions!!!

p.s. whats everyone's thoughts of incorporating a terrapin tank into an AWD enclosure??? think i may have figured a way to have them in the same enclosure yet seperate from each other, dont want the terrapin eating their toes off! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

I think if you can put a terrapin in with Aussies and they get on fine together, then that would be ace! You'd have to show us when you have done it  
I think my Aussies are ok with just their own company


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> I think if you can put a terrapin in with Aussies and they get on fine together, then that would be ace! You'd have to show us when you have done it
> I think my Aussies are ok with just their own company


Spoke to Bamboozoo on here the other day, he reckons he has has his together for 4 years without incident, but i dont know if i wanna take that chance, his may have grown up together and thats why they are fine...

BUT - i have thought of a way to have his tank inside their enclosure and still have them seperate to prevent them from hurting each other, i want to inset the Terrapin Tank and incorporate it into the bottom of the tank so it basically becomes a "Viewing Window" at the bottom of their tank...:whistling2:

this may take a while, but i will defo keep you posted! :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

just thought i'd pop these on the thread! 




























hope everyones Aussies are all well..... Ned is watching me as i type... i think he wants to have a go.. :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

Sunday bump :gasp:

Been a bit quiet this week on this thread... No one got anything to say??


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Sunday bump :gasp:
> 
> Been a bit quiet this week on this thread... No one got anything to say??


Hopefully its only been quiet coz we all been too busy entertaining our AWD's?!?!?!? :2thumb:

Took some more pics of my guys the other day, will put them up in a bit so you can see the size difference between Kalel and Casey's stomachs! She is still on diet, but he too skittish to come to the food bowl, so it seems she is getting the bulk of the food still! :bash::bash::bash:

New plan of action needs to be thought out, perhaps taking him out and putting some roaches in a massive plastic storage box and putting him in with them to see if he will eat them???


----------



## Rabb

NicolasB said:


> Hopefully its only been quiet coz we all been too busy entertaining our AWD's?!?!?!? :2thumb:
> 
> Took some more pics of my guys the other day, will put them up in a bit so you can see the size difference between Kalel and Casey's stomachs! She is still on diet, but he too skittish to come to the food bowl, so it seems she is getting the bulk of the food still! :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> New plan of action needs to be thought out, perhaps taking him out and putting some roaches in a massive plastic storage box and putting him in with them to see if he will eat them???


I'm in the same position as you, I don't think one of mine is over weight yet but I do have one that is smaller and allot more skittish. With them being young I'm beginning to wonder if it may be down to a gender difference starting to show. 

What age did you guys start to see signs of what gender yours are?

I was hopping for 2 girls and adding a male later on with female's being more difficult to get hold off. Guess time will tell. They have grown so much since I got them it's amazing how tiny they where compared to now.


----------



## NicolasB

Rabb said:


> I'm in the same position as you, I don't think one of mine is over weight yet but I do have one that is smaller and allot more skittish. With them being young I'm beginning to wonder if it may be down to a gender difference starting to show.
> 
> What age did you guys start to see signs of what gender yours are?
> 
> I was hopping for 2 girls and adding a male later on with female's being more difficult to get hold off. Guess time will tell. They have grown so much since I got them it's amazing how tiny they where compared to now.


I have had mine for a while now, but havent had them since young, so wouldnt know when/what age they start showing signs of their sex, but i know it can vary quite a lot, i'm sure JimJam will let you know what was experienced with her 4, she has had them from a fairly young age if im not mistaken... :2thumb:

Having spoken to a breeder, i understand the females being overweight is pretty common, but as long as you dont let it get too out of hand i dont see it to be a problem... Casey has been on diet since November and hasnt lost all that much weight!!! but i have also heard that their rib cages can be slightly pushed out after clutching, which gives the appearance of being very fat, but i think Casey is just a greedy cow (I mean Dragon obviously!) :lol2:

Just charging the camera and then will put some pics up...


----------



## NicolasB

Side by side they look about the same...










but Casey has a fat :censor:... :lol2:










Any thoughts/recommendations for the viv...? 










Excuse the white wires, havent got round to feeding them in from the back yet! :whistling2: Its a great temp/humidity unit, 2 temp probes and a seperate hygrometer for accuracy. got it off Ebay for about 15 quid! result!

hope you all having a good eve...:2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Hi every one :2thumb:

When I got Bruce and sheila, They were 9 month old, and I were told that they were both girls, but Bruce had a pinkish belly... I had them another 8 month and had them sexed, Bruce is definitely a girl, at this time I were in the process of getting Ned, he's 6 months younger than the girls but the difference in looks is obvious, his belly was very very red! And his black band behind his eyes was blacker than the girls', But some females can have red/pink bellies..
I think best age to sex them from about 18 months.. Quote me if I'm wrong but this is just my own opinion :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

Oh my Casey is very big:gasp: But saying that bindi is quite big too


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Oh my Casey is very big:gasp: But saying that bindi is quite big too


:lol2: i know!! i have cut her feeding back to twice a week and about 5 roaches a time and she has hardly lost any weight!


----------



## Rabb

Thought I'd share some more recent pics of my little ones.


----------



## NicolasB

Rabb said:


> Thought I'd share some more recent pics of my little ones.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
They are so cute, congrats!

I sometimes wish i had mine from young, but after having Ig's, beardies and Cham's from young, i wanted them to be established before i got them, and i couldnt be happier with my two :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Aww they are adorable :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## boristhespider

Hi, i've also got a couple of AWD's, they're about 18months to 2years old


----------



## boristhespider




----------



## boristhespider




----------



## boristhespider

they're called eddie(lizzard) and lucky, i think they're both female


----------



## jimjam1977

They look like Sheila  I'm no expert but they look female to me:2thumb:

They look gawjus :mf_dribble:

Welcome to the thread :welcome:


----------



## boristhespider

Hi jimjam, skimmed over most of this thread, mostly looking at pictures, did you say your dragons were from Leeds? Eddie was bought in Harrogate and lucky was bought in skipton


----------



## Girlie

boristhespider said:


> image


They're lovely :flrt:


----------



## jimjam1977

boristhespider said:


> Hi jimjam, skimmed over most of this thread, mostly looking at pictures, did you say your dragons were from Leeds? Eddie was bought in Harrogate and lucky was bought in skipton


Hi,
Yeah 2 girls I got from paws for thought in Leeds, the male from York, and the other female I got through a swap for one of my beardies


----------



## GingerJam

If anyone is interested there is a beautiful one for sale at GR8 Reptiles in Rugeley, Staffs.

I had a CWD a few years back and would have loved one of these!


----------



## OliverW

jimjam1977 said:


> Hi,
> Yeah 2 girls I got from paws for thought in Leeds, the male from York, and the other female I got through a swap for one of my beardies


All Paws for Thought have now are CWD's


----------



## jimjam1977

OliverW said:


> All Paws for Thought have now are CWD's


I got mine 2 years ago :2thumb:


----------



## Apollo

*Taming AWD's*

Hi Guys,

Just wondering who has managed to tame their AWD's, I know JimJams are as I have seen them being handled in pictures. Are they difficult?? as ours are around 6 months now, sometimes we can stroke their feet or under their chins.
Today when I was putting their food in when I attempted to stroke them they all seemed to drop their throats and had their mouth open looking as if they wanted to bite me. I still grabbed hold of them and held them until they had calmed down a bit but was wondering how you guys had managed to do it?


----------



## NicolasB

Apollo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering who has managed to tame their AWD's, I know JimJams are as I have seen them being handled in pictures. Are they difficult?? as ours are around 6 months now, sometimes we can stroke their feet or under their chins.
> Today when I was putting their food in when I attempted to stroke them they all seemed to drop their throats and had their mouth open looking as if they wanted to bite me. I still grabbed hold of them and held them until they had calmed down a bit but was wondering how you guys had managed to do it?


Hi Mate,

Not sure about everyone else, but Kalel does the same thing to me. and has bitten me twice, so i may not be the best person to ask as i havent had mine since small. having said that, Casey used to be very skittish when i got her, but now she is the placid one. I try make sure that when i take them out i hold them until they have calmed down, specially Kalel! in his defence, he was raised on a farm with not much handling, if any, so he will take some time to tame. some reps just dont like to be handled, full stop, and sometimes one just has to accept that and leave them be, as disappointing as it can be. but i think if you have had them from young, taming them should be no problem, with a bit of work of course! try a pair of welding gloves too, work wonders to stop them scratching you to bits!

a neat trick i learnt with my Igs, was to put them in the bath for an hour or two, let them tire themselves out by swimming around and then try an handle them...

mine have gotten to the point now where i barely even handle them, i simply open their viv, let them run around for the evening and inevitably they jump back into their tank when they tired of ruling the roost...

Casey decided she was going to lay on top of my terrapin tank the other night, came home and there she was just chilling on top of the tank, wondering if she went for a swim with my Terrapin while we were out... :whistling2:

Will post a pi of it later, was too funny! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for today... Hope everyones well??


----------



## jimjam1977

Monday night bump :whistling2:


----------



## boristhespider

I'm separating my AWD's as I think they're not getting on, lucky has a sore on her neck, I think it may be from eddie. Anyone on here interested in buying her (eddie), I'm open to offers


----------



## jimjam1977

boristhespider said:


> I'm separating my AWD's as I think they're not getting on, lucky has a sore on her neck, I think it may be from eddie. Anyone on here interested in buying her (eddie), I'm open to offers


Hope everything ok, I can't have anymore Aussies as I haven't the room... Make sure that sore doesn't get infected


----------



## boristhespider

I think I've sold eddie now, she's being picked up at the weekend, the sore has healed on lucky now.


----------



## 666PIT9

jimjam1977 said:


> wow he look amazing!!!!
> 
> heres some up-to-date piccies of ned kelly.....
> 
> 
> image
> he got quite close to the camera lol...
> 
> 
> image
> as usual with his chin out!!!
> 
> image
> with bruce and sheila in the background....
> 
> image
> checking himself out in the mirror!!
> 
> image
> image


this looks like a sick set up mate amazin aussie dragons be sure to message me if you ever get a couple of clutchs in the future ;D


----------



## 666PIT9

id be interested???


----------



## jimjam1977

666PIT9 said:


> id be interested???


Yeah I'll let you know if I get any success with these 4 I'm sure it will happen sometime... I will post on here when it does anyway :2thumb:

Plus welcome to the thread :2thumb:


----------



## james5582davies

Hi guys just wanted to add my info about taming awds. When we got ours we let them be for about three months for them to settle into there new home. We then started getting them out and holding them for short periods. The struggle like hell but they soon tire out and once they calm down we put them back in. We now have 2 awds that love to come sit on our laps. They never eat infront of us but they seem healthy and happy.


----------



## jimjam1977

james5582davies said:


> Hi guys just wanted to add my info about taming awds. When we got ours we let them be for about three months for them to settle into there new home. We then started getting them out and holding them for short periods. The struggle like hell but they soon tire out and once they calm down we put them back in. We now have 2 awds that love to come sit on our laps. They never eat infront of us but they seem healthy and happy.


Wow that's great! I just persevered with mine, let them settle in handle them for 10 mins a day... It so rewarding when you get a result out of all the effort you put in :2thumb:

Just seen Ned Kelly trying it on with Sheila! 
Just got a question.... Is egg incubation similar to that of beardies?


----------



## jimjam1977

jimjam1977 said:


> Wow that's great! I just persevered with mine, let them settle in handle them for 10 mins a day... It so rewarding when you get a result out of all the effort you put in :2thumb:
> 
> Just seen Ned Kelly trying it on with Sheila!
> Just got a question.... Is egg incubation similar to that of beardies?


Anyone?


----------



## jimjam1977

Weekly bump! So anymore Aussies out there??


----------



## jimjam1977

Sooooo these past few days I've seen loads of communication between Ned and the girls, loads of head bobbing arm waving,chasing...it's very interesting to watch :2thumb:


----------



## KDB

Our male head bobs at everything, poor steve, me, guests! He goes around his viv doing patrols almost. He raises his head then nods about 5 times super quick.


----------



## jimjam1977

Yeah that's exactly what Ned does! Really fast the girls do a bob back but alot slower


----------



## jimjam1977

MID WEEK BUMP :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

Found Ned Kelly under the substrate only his back on show, it makes me wonder how they can breathe!? :2thumb:


----------



## Girlie

today's bump for the crazy aussies!!! :flrt:


----------



## mooshu

I saw one in a shop in Rhyl and promised the misses that we will get a pair one day! I havent read the whole thread so sorry if I have missed one but does anyone know a good read about them? I cant seem to find any decent reads on them!


----------



## jimjam1977

mooshu said:


> I saw one in a shop in Rhyl and promised the misses that we will get a pair one day! I havent read the whole thread so sorry if I have missed one but does anyone know a good read about them? I cant seem to find any decent reads on them!


The one I have is water dragons by Bert langerwerf, it's really informative, got both the cwd and awd in..
I bet you saw the one in rhyl in living rainforest, I saw my first Aussie there! :flrt:


----------



## mooshu

jimjam1977 said:


> The one I have is water dragons by Bert langerwerf, it's really informative, got both the cwd and awd in..
> I bet you saw the one in rhyl in living rainforest, I saw my first Aussie there! :flrt:


Yeah saw it there! lol they look like awesome creatures! I cant wait to get one or two but its going to be year until we do bcause of the space needed! until a dwarf morph comes out! :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977

mooshu said:


> Yeah saw it there! lol they look like awesome creatures! I cant wait to get one or two but its going to be year until we do bcause of the space needed! until a dwarf morph comes out! :lol2:


They are amazing dragons, look like verlociraptors IMO, all of my girls are really friendly, even Bindii has calmed down... My male (Ned) is still a bit skittish but he calms down after a few minutes...


----------



## NicolasB

mooshu said:


> Yeah saw it there! lol they look like awesome creatures! I cant wait to get one or two but its going to be year until we do bcause of the space needed! until a dwarf morph comes out! :lol2:


How old were the ones at Living Rainforest? Any idea?

I got my breeding pair from Steve and was told the eggs she laid never hatched, saw this comment and made me wonder....


----------



## mooshu

NicolasB said:


> How old were the ones at Living Rainforest? Any idea?
> 
> I got my breeding pair from Steve and was told the eggs she laid never hatched, saw this comment and made me wonder....


I never asked! I knew that if I asked about it then I couldn't leave without it! :lol2:

I think it was a adult but it was around a year ago though! So have you had eggs yet?


----------



## JonnyB359

jimjam1977 said:


> They are amazing dragons, look like verlociraptors IMO, all of my girls are really friendly, even Bindii has calmed down... My male (Ned) is still a bit skittish but he calms down after a few minutes...


:lol2: I've already named myn Raptor. Hope he's already quite tame as im getting him grown on 2 years. Will be getting him by the end of this month i should imagine :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

JonnyB359 said:


> :lol2: I've already named myn Raptor. Hope he's already quite tame as im getting him grown on 2 years. Will be getting him by the end of this month i should imagine :2thumb:


Cool :2thumb: can't wait to see him :no1:


----------



## jimjam1977

Mid week BuMp should be more Aussies out there :no1:


----------



## NicolasB

mooshu said:


> I never asked! I knew that if I asked about it then I couldn't leave without it! :lol2:
> 
> I think it was a adult but it was around a year ago though! So have you had eggs yet?


You sure there was only one in the viv? I think that may be the pair i got from Steve last year, sadly the male passed away a few months later.

Glad you didnt ask, else you would have had them and not me! :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

JonnyB359 said:


> :lol2: I've already named myn Raptor. Hope he's already quite tame as im getting him grown on 2 years. Will be getting him by the end of this month i should imagine :2thumb:


knowing now where he is coming from, i suspect you may have some taming to do... mine came from the same place and as you know they are left to themselves and not handled very often, but a little bit of time and dedication and he should be fine. 5 months on and mine is slowly starting to chill out, even though he does still terrorise my female every few days! :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Hi folks, not sure if this has been covered, but I was wondering about the temperament of these little guys??


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Hi folks, not sure if this has been covered, but I was wondering about the temperament of these little guys??


Hello mate, depends on the individual, but for the most part they are pretty easy going and tame quite easily. like most reps, love a run around the house and a bit of quality time with their handlers... having said that, my male is a little skittish and doesnt like to be handled, so i mostly just leave him be, but he did come from a farm and was 2 when i got him, so he is definitely the exception to the rule!

p.s. lovely Iggy you have their mate, used to have a 5 foot female before i moved to the UK, along with a near 4 foot male and 2 younger ones, was gutted when i emigrated, had to sell all of them! :bash:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Hello mate, depends on the individual, but for the most part they are pretty easy going and tame quite easily. like most reps, love a run around the house and a bit of quality time with their handlers... having said that, my male is a little skittish and doesnt like to be handled, so i mostly just leave him be, but he did come from a farm and was 2 when i got him, so he is definitely the exception to the rule!
> 
> p.s. lovely Iggy you have their mate, used to have a 5 foot female before i moved to the UK, along with a near 4 foot male and 2 younger ones, was gutted when i emigrated, had to sell all of them! :bash:


Cheers.... I love my girl, total handful though lol.... I just love the big lizards, going for a Tegu eventually : victory:

Will be freeing up my viv that my Iguana is in the now and fancy an AWD... Had an eye on them for a while, are they available all year round??


----------



## JonnyB359

NicolasB said:


> knowing now where he is coming from, i suspect you may have some taming to do... mine came from the same place and as you know they are left to themselves and not handled very often, but a little bit of time and dedication and he should be fine. 5 months on and mine is slowly starting to chill out, even though he does still terrorise my female every few days! :lol2:


Hopefully he will become quite tame in a few weeks. I've seen vids of wild ones becoming relatively tame in australia because they were beeing fed. I hope myn wont be an exception to the rule :lol2: as i really enjoy handling my reps. In saying that i always fancied a couple of tokays because of their evil nature:devil: haha


----------



## jimjam1977

All mine were skittish when I first got them, but as said time and perseverance and your aussie(s) will be super friendly.. I can just put my hand in their viv and pick Bruce and sheila up without any bother, ned is another matter :whip: I have to catch him, the l'il b:censor:er! :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

JonnyB359 said:


> Hopefully he will become quite tame in a few weeks. I've seen vids of wild ones becoming relatively tame in australia because they were beeing fed. I hope myn wont be an exception to the rule :lol2: as i really enjoy handling my reps. In saying that i always fancied a couple of tokays because of their evil nature:devil: haha


Dont get me wrong, they can be extremely docile! not to the same extent as Beardies, but pretty close. as JimJam says, a few month of hard work and they will be all good. my female lets me stroke her and comes out no problem, but Kal-El is another story! he bit me once, wont let m get near him unless i have food and when i take him out for a bath he tries his best to get out the bath, its quite funny! *Quick tip for inexperienced handlers, i use a pair of welding gloves to get him out at first, stops the scratches and cant feel a bite through them if he does bite...

Tokays... Hmmm... maybe one day when i open my zoo (Coz thats what my house is starting to look like!) :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cheers.... I love my girl, total handful though lol.... I just love the big lizards, going for a Tegu eventually : victory:
> 
> Will be freeing up my viv that my Iguana is in the now and fancy an AWD... Had an eye on them for a while, are they available all year round??


My female was a handfull too, but she used to sit on my head (With a hoody on) and go with me everywhere! the look on peoples faces when you walk into a shopping centre with a 5 foot Ig on your head is pricelesss! :lol2:

If you wanna know more, speak to Blaptica (AKA Legend Herp Man, as i call him) I got my male from him and he is an absolute beauty, despite being a bit wild... as far as the seasons go, i havent a clue to be honest, but i can tell you a decent size female is harder to find than hens teeth! :whistling2:

I was lucky enough to get my hands on a breeding pair last year, paid way over the odds and the male ended up passing away sadly, but my female has to be one of the laziest lizards I have ever come across and loves a dubia roach!

How about we get some more pics up everyone??? I will try take some more later and put them up...

JimJam, how are your mad bunch getting along????


----------



## JonnyB359

Cant get my galaxy s to work through the samsung kies program :censor:
or i would put up pics of my viv progress.

Anyone allow their dragons to free roam the room theyre in? I have heard some people with cwds say they do....

Id be a bit worried that they may not find their way back to the viv.


----------



## jimjam1977

NicholasB: ey up : victory: yeah my quad crew are doing great! I've seen loads of communication between all of them, even bindii has been head bobbing.. Ned was chasing sheila the other day! They are all eating,shedding and pooing well :lol2: ned's spikes look as tho they are growing back... 

I know what you mean about finding female Aussies, I were extremely lucky to get bindii, sometimes it's who knows who.. I swapped one of my high end morph beardies for her.. Bargain  she is a BIG girl!!


----------



## jimjam1977

heres a couple of pictures of Ned

on my DaB radio speaker (he loves Planet Rock!)









on my small Peavey practice amp..









photos are crap.. sorry :blush:


----------



## NicolasB

JonnyB359 said:


> Cant get my galaxy s to work through the samsung kies program :censor:
> or i would put up pics of my viv progress.
> 
> Anyone allow their dragons to free roam the room theyre in? I have heard some people with cwds say they do....
> 
> Id be a bit worried that they may not find their way back to the viv.


I let mine roam free in the lounge on weekends mate, I would advise double and triple checking that there are no holes they can escape through, because they are escape artists! furniture is another issue all together, they like to hide in dark places when they are in a foreign space, so always remember to check under bedside tables, cabinets etc...

As for finding their way back to the viv, if there lights are on it doesnt seem to be a problem for mine, we went out a few weeks back and left them out, when we got home they were both back in their viv with the doors wide open!

i think the more time they get to roam around the better to be honest, despite the fact that mine have a fairly big enclosure, I always try encourage a little bit of extra excercise (Specially for a fatty like my female Casey!) :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> NicholasB: ey up : victory: yeah my quad crew are doing great! I've seen loads of communication between all of them, even bindii has been head bobbing.. Ned was chasing sheila the other day! They are all eating,shedding and pooing well :lol2: ned's spikes look as tho they are growing back...
> 
> I know what you mean about finding female Aussies, I were extremely lucky to get bindii, sometimes it's who knows who.. I swapped one of my high end morph beardies for her.. Bargain  she is a BIG girl!!


Nice pics, looking solid! my male loves a head bob, when he is out he runs around the lounge and then runs straight up to me and bobs his head to try and show me he is boss! until i stand up, then he runs away like a little girl! :lol2:

How often are yours shedding and what age are they more or less? Casey has bot shed for about 6 months, and Kalel hasnt shed since i got him! not worried coz they poo like champs and eat well, even though fatty has been on a diet the past few months, but doesnt seem to be helping! :whistling2:

Beardie for an AWD, that has to go down as the biggest bargain in reptile history! good negotiation skills or just an AWD owner that was clueless??:lol2:


----------



## JonnyB359

Hey, thanks for that... may make a little ramp type thing for him to climb in. Not that it would be needed. I was only a little worried as his viv is in my bedroom which is pretty big and it has an inbuilt wardrobe with sliding doors that he could get lost in. The wardrobe is full to the brim with clothes and junk i cba to throw out :lol2:

Should be fine if i keep it closed when hes out. Doubt hed have the strengh to shift the doors.


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Nice pics, looking solid! my male loves a head bob, when he is out he runs around the lounge and then runs straight up to me and bobs his head to try and show me he is boss! until i stand up, then he runs away like a little girl! :lol2:
> 
> How often are yours shedding and what age are they more or less? Casey has bot shed for about 6 months, and Kalel hasnt shed since i got him! not worried coz they poo like champs and eat well, even though fatty has been on a diet the past few months, but doesnt seem to be helping! :whistling2:
> 
> Beardie for an AWD, that has to go down as the biggest bargain in reptile history! good negotiation skills or just an AWD owner that was clueless??:lol2:


I can't really say how often they are shedding.. Could be at least once every month, I don't really take notice ... Bruce and Sheila are about 3 Ned is just a few months younger as for Bindii I don't know her true age, she could be 4+ I think?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I get mine delivered on Sunday, 10 weeks old!! I am concerned about catching it though lol


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> I get mine delivered on Sunday, 10 weeks old!! I am concerned about catching it though lol


That means as an egg it would have been laid around the beginning of December. That seems highly unlikely to me. 

BTW my females are just starting to dig test holes this week.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> That means as an egg it would have been laid around the beginning of December. That seems highly unlikely to me.
> 
> BTW my females are just starting to dig test holes this week.


Wow! Digging test holes... My male has been chasing the girls for the past few days.... Loads of communication, arm waving, head bobbing too :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> That means as an egg it would have been laid around the beginning of December. That seems highly unlikely to me.
> 
> BTW my females are just starting to dig test holes this week.


Interesting, it's only a couple of inches long. Could have brumated early.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Can anyone help me on AWD humidity? I have read they need 80-90% humidity. Then I read an academic source that says 50% is fine, higher has never been proven to be beneficial. So how do u guys keep them? Humid or not to humid that is the question?

Cheers....


----------



## Rabb

My humidity goes up and down between 40% and 60% and they are happy enough. Higher is needed for CWD's closer to 80% I believe.


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> Interesting, it's only a couple of inches long. Could have brumated early.


Is it coming from a private breeder or a shop ?


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> Can anyone help me on AWD humidity? I have read they need 80-90% humidity. Then I read an academic source that says 50% is fine, higher has never been proven to be beneficial. So how do u guys keep them? Humid or not to humid that is the question?
> 
> Cheers....


The internet is a problem. Most of the info on AWD is pants in my view. I have been keeping them for 11-12 years and they get an average of around 40-60%. But in the summer it can drop to less than 30% with no problems. 

But they must have a water container they can soak in, and I provide damp hides for them like you do with many geckos. They spend alot of time in them.


----------



## Blaptica

jimjam1977 said:


> Wow! Digging test holes... My male has been chasing the girls for the past few days.... Loads of communication, arm waving, head bobbing too :2thumb:


Sounds promising... Mine usually lay eggs in the last week of April, but will start to dig holes around a week before laying. They may be early this year but its warmer in London now than here believe it or not.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> The internet is a problem. Most of the info on AWD is pants in my view. I have been keeping them for 11-12 years and they get an average of around 40-60%. But in the summer it can drop to less than 30% with no problems.
> 
> But they must have a water container they can soak in, and I provide damp hides for them like you do with many geckos. They spend alot of time in them.


Agreed about the info on the Internet!! Really not that much goin on these guys. Excellent thanks for the info, I may give u a shout if I am stuck with anything else. Think I got most of it nailed though got a nice 3 cube Viv for it. Can extend it by another 3' also so should be happy enough.


----------



## Rabb

Other than the forums one of the best sources I found for AWD's was this sheet in the link below. Thought I'd share it with you guys in case no one else has come accross it.

Eastern Water Dragon Caresheet | ACT Herpetological Association


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> Other than the forums one of the best sources I found for AWD's was this sheet in the link below. Thought I'd share it with you guys in case no one else has come accross it.
> 
> Eastern Water Dragon Caresheet | ACT Herpetological Association



Thanks, yeah I have seen this one, though it was pretty good. I just don't like the fact that there are so little of them around that and there is another one (can't find atm) are pretty detailed but there are not many. I have been looking on You Tube and there are very little vids on these guys too :bash:

I have been cross referencing sheets that I have found and using the average temps of Queensland to see they are accurate lol.... But then again they vary up and down the coast. Seem pretty hardy these little guys, can't wait to get one. Its difficult to get a true reflection of the adult size also becasue there are not a lot of fully grown adult one comapared to a human :2wallbang:

Suppose that is the fun... of course I am aware that the Males are around 2.5 - 3' but what is the body mass like?


----------



## JonnyB359

This should give you a good judge of size/body mass 

YouTube - agamainternational's Channel


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Is it coming from a private breeder or a shop ?


Sorry missed ur question. Shop, i asked if it was cb though, told me it was.


----------



## JonnyB359

"Suppose that is the fun... of course I am aware that the Males are around 2.5 - 3' but what is the body mass like?"

Vid help with your judgement of body mass?


----------



## JonnyB359

Courier has told me im getting Raptor on monday :2thumb:
Still cant get my phone to upload pics but ill use my mums camera. Got to varnish a couple of shelves and once they are in im good to go.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Just thought I would share a couple of pics guys, not finished yet I have two bird houses to put in there as hides and one of them is pretty large so might need to use smaller branches. The viv is empty at the moment as the little guy arrives on Monday, so got time to make my changes..... I have a paint tray to put in there for a bath that I will need to make some space for.... But any suggestions would be great....


----------



## Devon_Paul

I have just come across this thread again after reading a few times in the past and thought I would post a few pictures of my male and female Australian Water Dragons. I am glad to see that I am not the only fan of these amazing lizards. They both have such funny characters and although a little flighty (and bitey!) they love to be nosey and spy on me when I am in the room. They love to wallow in their water bowl too and today, I actually observed my female duck under the water, fully immersed for a couple of minutes whilst I was spot cleaning. I am assuming that this is natural behaviour, especially if nervous, but it was interesting to watch.
Anyway, enough of the waffle, here are the photos!....


----------



## jimjam1977

They are amazing creatures and I am fascinated everyday watching mine  they have never bitten me cos I'm too quick (just jinxed myself) 
Great photos btw :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> They are amazing creatures and I am fascinated everyday watching mine  they have never bitten me cos I'm too quick (just jinxed myself)
> Great photos btw :2thumb:


Are they really that Bitey? I plan on spending as much time with my WD as I did with my Iguana..... Never been bitten off of her. Think that's more her nature and taking head of the typical signs of an Iguana though rather than anything else..


----------



## Devon_Paul

Iguanaquinn said:


> Are they really that Bitey? I plan on spending as much time with my WD as I did with my Iguana..... Never been bitten off of her. Think that's more her nature and taking head of the typical signs of an Iguana though rather than anything else..


Only when they are young. Unfortunately they are not as chilled as Bearded Dragons and do not like to be picked up as much either. Therefore, when a big hand approaches, they run first and then if that is not enough, they bare their teeth. When I hold my male, he tries to bite, but of course, at that stage, he is easily restrained. My female did actually bite me today when I was cleaning their viv, but it did not hurt and only left a small toothy mark.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I honestly believe that the only things that are as tame as Beardies are Beardies so that's fine lol.... That's ok tbh I don't mind taking a bite now and then, better to get that over and done with in the beginning.

My little un arrives on Monday.... Week to settle in and then it's handling everyday...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of pics guys, not finished yet I have two bird houses to put in there as hides and one of them is pretty large so might need to use smaller branches. The viv is empty at the moment as the little guy arrives on Monday, so got time to make my changes..... I have a paint tray to put in there for a bath that I will need to make some space for.... But any suggestions would be great....
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image


That looks damn Fantastic.:no1:


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of pics guys, not finished yet I have two bird houses to put in there as hides and one of them is pretty large so might need to use smaller branches. The viv is empty at the moment as the little guy arrives on Monday, so got time to make my changes..... I have a paint tray to put in there for a bath that I will need to make some space for.... But any suggestions would be great....
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image



Looks cracking mate! good job! 

what are u using as substrate? just sand/soil? i put a pic of mine below too, you can see i try stay away from the plastic greenery, my Iguana once ate and digested about 3 leaves so i am a bit Skeptical of them now! :lol2:

the only other thing you could do to the tank is make a rock background, but sometimes its not worth it when you see a tank like yours it makes me wonder why i bothered!?

Good job and good luck for when the little fella arrives!


----------



## NicolasB

Devon_Paul said:


> I have just come across this thread again after reading a few times in the past and thought I would post a few pictures of my male and female Australian Water Dragons. I am glad to see that I am not the only fan of these amazing lizards. They both have such funny characters and although a little flighty (and bitey!) they love to be nosey and spy on me when I am in the room. They love to wallow in their water bowl too and today, I actually observed my female duck under the water, fully immersed for a couple of minutes whilst I was spot cleaning. I am assuming that this is natural behaviour, especially if nervous, but it was interesting to watch.
> Anyway, enough of the waffle, here are the photos!....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome pics mate, they look in really good shape and got a wicked viv too! As for the biting, i know the feeling, been nipped by my male twice, but nothing too serious, my fault mainly for being a bit to trusting with a semi wild 2 foot male AWD and letting myself think 

"Yeah he will just come out and sit on my shoulder, coz thats what they do in the wild isnt it??!" :lol2:

They do love a wander around the lounge and sitting on the arms of the couch where the sun is, amazing animals and i am glad there are so many of us out there!!!!!!

Keep the thread going folks, and remember to share pics of all the new arrivals we seem to be hearing about! :no1:

Missing my Alpha male. R.I.P. Stoner!


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I honestly believe that the only things that are as tame as Beardies are Beardies so that's fine lol.... That's ok tbh I don't mind taking a bite now and then, better to get that over and done with in the beginning.
> 
> My little un arrives on Monday.... Week to settle in and then it's handling everyday...


:lol2: Maybe we should find another lizard with a Beardies temperament and
Captive Breed them so we can try this insane over breeding of Beardies! its sad how many there are that people have lost interest in!

I know what you saying about the Ig's and never being bitten, my AWD is the first lizard to bite me and it really caught me by surprise! but when yr Ig is massive, you gotta watch their tail whip and to be honest, i would rather just have a little bite to worry about!

Anyone watch Essex Jungle this week? cracking program (Not something often associated with Channel Five!) and as for the guy with the six foot water monitor, i say big up, he really did set the bar for reptile husbandry, think my spare room may need some "Modifications" :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Devon_Paul said:


> Only when they are young. Unfortunately they are not as chilled as Bearded Dragons and do not like to be picked up as much either. Therefore, when a big hand approaches, they run first and then if that is not enough, they bare their teeth. When I hold my male, he tries to bite, but of course, at that stage, he is easily restrained. My female did actually bite me today when I was cleaning their viv, but it did not hurt and only left a small toothy mark.


Havent had mine from young so cant really compare, but my male is two and a half and just over two foot and he has bitten me twice, nothing serious though, defensive attacks more than anything. but he wasnt handled much as a youngster, so I would assume if you put the leg work in when they are small, by the time they get big they should be super chilled with you. like you can see in the pics above, my first male was insanely placid and would sit on my should for ages and didnt mind being handled...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Looks cracking mate! good job!
> 
> what are u using as substrate? just sand/soil? i put a pic of mine below too, you can see i try stay away from the plastic greenery, my Iguana once ate and digested about 3 leaves so i am a bit Skeptical of them now! :lol2:
> 
> the only other thing you could do to the tank is make a rock background, but sometimes its not worth it when you see a tank like yours it makes me wonder why i bothered!?
> 
> Good job and good luck for when the little fella arrives!
> 
> image


M8 that's a cracker too... Ahh the infinite wisdom of Iguana's lol, for being so smart sometimes I wonder why they are stupid! In there I got a mixture of live and fake, I like the durability of the fake. Not so sure that an Aussie will be as inclined to nibble the greenery...



NicolasB said:


> :lol2: Maybe we should find another lizard with a Beardies temperament and
> Captive Breed them so we can try this insane over breeding of Beardies! its sad how many there are that people have lost interest in!
> 
> I know what you saying about the Ig's and never being bitten, my AWD is the first lizard to bite me and it really caught me by surprise! but when yr Ig is massive, you gotta watch their tail whip and to be honest, i would rather just have a little bite to worry about!


Such a shame about Beardies, I think that every man, woman, child and his dog has had one! When I first got one they were £80 - £100 from the breeder. I have seen them go for £25!! I have seen Iguana's go for £30!!!!!! 

Tail whips really really hurt! My Ig is understandable really viv defensive but fine when out... After spending 2-3 hours a day with her hand feeding, talking to her using psychological techniques so that she does not see me as a threat...... I love my Ig but the time that needs to go into them is unreal! I just can't justify them being sold for £30....


----------



## iDomino

*torn*

im torn between getting an awd or cwd
they both look great and i love the patterns and colourations of the awd but on the other hand i love the vibrant green colours of the cwd
advice?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

iDomino said:


> im torn between getting an awd or cwd
> they both look great and i love the patterns and colourations of the awd but on the other hand i love the vibrant green colours of the cwd
> advice?


I have had two CWD's... Great little things but I like a little more size than what those little guys offer.... So decided an AWD is the way forward for the Agama's.


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> M8 that's a cracker too... Ahh the infinite wisdom of Iguana's lol, for being so smart sometimes I wonder why they are stupid! In there I got a mixture of live and fake, I like the durability of the fake. Not so sure that an Aussie will be as inclined to nibble the greenery...
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame about Beardies, I think that every man, woman, child and his dog has had one! When I first got one they were £80 - £100 from the breeder. I have seen them go for £25!! I have seen Iguana's go for £30!!!!!!
> 
> Tail whips really really hurt! My Ig is understandable really viv defensive but fine when out... After spending 2-3 hours a day with her hand feeding, talking to her using psychological techniques so that she does not see me as a threat...... I love my Ig but the time that needs to go into them is unreal! I just can't justify them being sold for £30....


I think owning an Ig as yr first lizard can occasionally be a good thing, coz i believe if you have the time and patience to get an Ig to be totally relaxed with you and enjoy time out with you then you have done really well! but its defo not the recommended first lizard, sadly thats why there are so many that get neglected, they are becoming almost as common as Beardies and it is really sad. How anyone can sell an Ig for £30 to the first person that pays without consideration of the future of the Iggy is just shocking!

I learnt loads from having 4 Ig's and i dont think i could have had better preparation for the reps I have now!

The next viv is going to somehow have my Terrapin included in the tank, hopefully, would love to be able to see the AWD's and the Terrapin chillling in the same enclosure! my female likes to go sit on top of the Terrapin Tank and watch him swim around in amazement, just waiting for the day she decides to jump in and swim with him! :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

*thanks*



Iguanaquinn said:


> I have had two CWD's... Great little things but I like a little more size than what those little guys offer.... So decided an AWD is the way forward for the Agama's.


 thanks i think the size issue clears it a bit for me 1 bonus point for cwd being a bit smaller .
could you possible pop onto my cwd tank advice thread on here and give a little input as im a bit stuck at the moment


----------



## NicolasB

iDomino said:


> im torn between getting an awd or cwd
> they both look great and i love the patterns and colourations of the awd but on the other hand i love the vibrant green colours of the cwd
> advice?


Would have to agree with IguanaQuinn, as lovely as the CWD's are, i personally prefer the AWD's. If you are looking at getting CWD's, have a look at possibly rehoming one if thats possible, i have read many threads on this forum of people trying to get rid of them coz they cant keep them anymore which is really sad.

Either way, i'm sure you will make the right choice for yourself, they are both stunning specimens!


----------



## iDomino

*=)*



NicolasB said:


> Would have to agree with IguanaQuinn, as lovely as the CWD's are, i personally prefer the AWD's. If you are looking at getting CWD's, have a look at possibly rehoming one if thats possible, i have read many threads on this forum of people trying to get rid of them coz they cant keep them anymore which is really sad.
> 
> Either way, i'm sure you will make the right choice for yourself, they are both stunning specimens!


 \i would love to rehome one thats been neglected .my biggest issue though is i like to have my pets from babies and raise them to be very friendly.
i took on a rehomed yemen before wich was a lovely colouration but completely horrible temperment


----------



## Iguanaquinn

iDomino said:


> thanks i think the size issue clears it a bit for me 1 bonus point for cwd being a bit smaller .
> could you possible pop onto my cwd tank advice thread on here and give a little input as im a bit stuck at the moment


Post the link on here and we can all have a gander...


----------



## iDomino

*cheers*



Iguanaquinn said:


> Post the link on here and we can all have a gander...


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/681458-cwd-tank-advice-please.html


All input is appreciated as i want to build the perfect home for my little guy


----------



## NicolasB

iDomino said:


> \i would love to rehome one thats been neglected .my biggest issue though is i like to have my pets from babies and raise them to be very friendly.
> i took on a rehomed yemen before wich was a lovely colouration but completely horrible temperment


sadly that tends to be the case, by the time you have rehomed them they are too far gone and can be seriously feisty!

good luck either way, i wanted baby AWD's but opted to buy mature instead, 7 years of patiently watching Ig's grow was torture enough for me! :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> sadly that tends to be the case, by the time you have rehomed them they are too far gone and can be seriously feisty!
> 
> good luck either way, i wanted baby AWD's but opted to buy mature instead, 7 years of patiently watching Ig's grow was torture enough for me! :lol2:


It's absolute torture! I like to get all my animals young though, that way I can put all the effort and CORRECT lighting, vits and all the rest....

I would rescue an Ig though, there are plenty of people that would take on a WD or a beardie and give it a good home.... Far less who would be willing to take a aggressive adult male Ig. I would though, :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Iguanaquinn said:


> It's absolute torture! I like to get all my animals young though, that way I can put all the effort and CORRECT lighting, vits and all the rest....
> 
> I would rescue an Ig though, there are plenty of people that would take on a WD or a beardie and give it a good home.... Far less who would be willing to take a aggressive adult male Ig. I would though, :2thumb:


 when me and the girlfriend move out weve been talking about taking on a rehomed blue tegu


----------



## iDomino

NicolasB said:


> sadly that tends to be the case, by the time you have rehomed them they are too far gone and can be seriously feisty!
> 
> good luck either way, i wanted baby AWD's but opted to buy mature instead, 7 years of patiently watching Ig's grow was torture enough for me! :lol2:


 yeah, i have enough time to look after them see,
but not enough time to have to try and rebalance their temperment


----------



## trynabe

*pics for jimjam*

i promised ages ago id pop up theese pics ,,their not the best but here we go anyway


----------



## stevens_1987

theres a site that u can get pretty much anything on reptile wise an somethings not so reptile iv just bought another cwd an set up off there, there was a fair few free to good home on beardies wich is really sad to see as there pretty cool creatures..

Reptiles for sale and wanted on ReptileTrader.co.uk - Free Advertising with pictures of Private / Trade / Breeder Reptiles, Snake, Lizard, Dragon and Exotic Pet Animals and vivariums on Reptile Trader UK


----------



## stevens_1987

just found this also....

ozzy water dragon needs a new home For Sale - Reptiles For Sale With Free Advertising on Reptile Trader UK


----------



## iDomino

stevens_1987 said:


> theres a site that u can get pretty much anything on reptile wise an somethings not so reptile iv just bought another cwd an set up off there, there was a fair few free to good home on beardies wich is really sad to see as there pretty cool creatures..
> 
> Reptiles for sale and wanted on ReptileTrader.co.uk - Free Advertising with pictures of Private / Trade / Breeder Reptiles, Snake, Lizard, Dragon and Exotic Pet Animals and vivariums on Reptile Trader UK


 shame their all so far away


----------



## iDomino

just spoke to my local reptile shop and the guy in charge said that my timing on wanting a baby couldnt be better eggs are going to be hatching over the next 2-3 weeks so by time i come back from holiday and build the viv theill be about 6-8 weeks old and should be ready for sale =]
their keeping one behind for me until the tanks built

so any people in south wales looking for baby cwd and awd over the next few weeks petwise aquatics are the people for it =]


----------



## stevens_1987

water marque in yeovil have a awsome range of reptiles i got my CWD from there they have a batch of eggs that should be hatching soon i cant have 1 tho as it would be related to the 1 iv got.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Maybe I shouldn't have stocked my Viv so well, I find it really difficult to find my little guy!!


----------



## JonnyB359

Hey guys,

I recieved my AWD yesterday :2thumb: He's absolutely stunning(in my opinion). I'll put up a couple of pics tomorrow/later today. I have tried to leave him to settle in. When i'm in the room he generally stays put and keeps a watchful eye on me. But when i go away for a bit and come back i've found him all over the viv. He hasn't eaten yet but i hope his appetite returns later today when i get my locusts and superworms(Could only get him crickets from a local store and then there was the bank holiday). Caught him in his food bowl a couple of times but he didn't look at them.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

JonnyB359 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recieved my AWD yesterday :2thumb: He's absolutely stunning(in my opinion). I'll put up a couple of pics tomorrow/later today. I have tried to leave him to settle in. When i'm in the room he generally stays put and keeps a watchful eye on me. But when i go away for a bit and come back i've found him all over the viv. He hasn't eaten yet but i hope his appetite returns later today when i get my locusts and superworms(Could only get him crickets from a local store and then there was the bank holiday). Caught him in his food bowl a couple of times but he didn't look at them.


I got mine on monday m8, offered crix and locusts today but refused. Hoping he will take tomorrow though...


----------



## JonnyB359

Iguanaquinn said:


> I got mine on monday m8, offered crix and locusts today but refused. Hoping he will take tomorrow though...


I got myn on monday aswel. he hasn't eaten anything yet. Did yours eat anything on monday?
Anyway... saw your viv while perving on this thread. Looks ace mate. Hope they start eating tomorrow like.
My viv is minimalistic atm but will be putting in at least one more shelf and need plastic mesh for fake plants. Want to let him settle in first.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

JonnyB359 said:


> I got myn on monday aswel. he hasn't eaten anything yet. Did yours eat anything on monday?
> Anyway... saw your viv while perving on this thread. Looks ace mate. Hope they start eating tomorrow like.
> My viv is minimalistic atm but will be putting in at least one more shelf and need plastic mesh for fake plants. Want to let him settle in first.


I didn't offer anything on Monday, thought it would have eaten today to be fair, but didn't...
Aye quite happy with the viv myself lol cheers.... I got a ton more plants but decided to leave them out as it's hard enough to find the little guy as it is.... Found his corner though where he likes to hide..


----------



## JonnyB359

Myn hasn't really got anywhere to hide atm... he just hides in the gap between his water box and the back wall of the viv. Gonna make him a hid with a piece of cork bark and a couple of rocks i think. My beardie had a cave but never used it. He preferred the bark hide.

Hows yours with handling?... i have avoided this as much as i can till he settles but when i got him i held him on my arm and he ran up it and sat on my shoulder before i put him in the viv. I've also had to shift him a couple of times and he hasn't tried to bite. Apart from being extremely skittish he seems relatively docile for being essentially wild for a couple of years.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

When i took it out the box to put it in the viv it seemed ok... Didn't try bite but wanted to run... Played dead for a min too lol... Gonna leave it a week or so and hand feed locusts at least one or two and throw a few in to hunt. Start to establish the relationship.....


----------



## JonnyB359

I tried to hand feed a couple of times today since he wasn't looking at them. Kept his mouth closed and seemed uninterested. I also tried a piece of grape with no result.
A lot of people have said they wont eat in front of you to begin with so can't expect myn to be any different i suppose.


----------



## jimjam1977

I can't wait to see your AWD I've had Ned on my arm in the sun today.. He seemed really settled! I don't trust him tho, he'd run off if he ever had the chance


----------



## JonnyB359

Haha thats exactly what raptor has been like. Surprisingly he doesn't seem to be a biter. Unsure of the name now lol... might call him sonic/bolt/gizmo or stripe-the leader gremlin with the Mohawk)

I'm sure he's eaten today as the superworms i put in vanished from the bowl :2thumbwhich i seletaped around the inside when i noticed they could get out).
Anyway uploading some pics on photobucket now so wont be long.

The pics dont do him justice because of the lighting. His belly is a very vibrant red and he has yellow specs around the black stripes on the side of his head and on his legs.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

JonnyB359 said:


> Haha thats exactly what raptor has been like. Surprisingly he doesn't seem to be a biter. Unsure of the name now lol... might call him sonic/bolt/gizmo or stripe-the leader gremlin with the Mohawk)
> 
> I'm sure he's eaten today as the superworms i put in vanished from the bowl :2thumbwhich i seletaped around the inside when i noticed they could get out).
> Anyway uploading some pics on photobucket now so wont be long.
> 
> The pics dont do him justice because of the lighting. His belly is a very vibrant red and he has yellow specs around the black stripes on the side of his head and on his legs.


Fed mine today hammered the lot! Use a neodymium light for the basking spot. Only if u are using a full spectrum uv strip, brings out the natural colours of the animal and the Viv. Can use them with a dim stat too.


----------



## JonnyB359

*1st attempt at uploading Pics*

Finally as promised some pics of my AWD and viv. Don't slag the viv as i have more things to add but am going to wait until he's settled in first before i start messing around with it(e.g. plastic mesh/trellis on the back wall threaded with fake plants, a corner shelf that sits above the water box etc.). He's already made a mess of my two-tone substrate idea :lol2: 

Couple of him on his basking shelf
















Hot side
















At a distance


----------



## JonnyB359

Iguanaquinn said:


> Fed mine today hammered the lot! Use a neodymium light for the basking spot. Only if u are using a full spectrum uv strip, brings out the natural colours of the animal and the Viv. Can use them with a dim stat too.


I think myn ate 3/4 superworms as a couple escaped but couldn't get back out when i seletaped around the top... and possibly a locust as i threw 4 in and can only spot 3 atm.


----------



## jimjam1977

Nice viv plenty big enough for him.. Maybe more branches but just my opinion, hope he settles and stuff: victory:


----------



## Rthompson

Cheers for linking me, Looking great mate.. definately a lovely AWD


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Do you guys give your AWDs nighttime heat?


----------



## JonnyB359

jimjam1977 said:


> Nice viv plenty big enough for him.. Maybe more branches but just my opinion, hope he settles and stuff: victory:


I have a corner shelf that will be going above the water box on the back right of the viv and there will be a branch leading from the ground to there and then another branch leading from that shelf to the basking shelf.

Just didn't get round to doing it before his arrival and i'm going to leave it as it is for the time being until he is settled.

Also, i will have plastic mesh threaded with fake plants on the back wall for him to climb up.

Ohh and i may also put another shelf(the same kind as the one already in there) directly below the existing one with mesh between the two, that is threaded with a fake plant, in order to create an off ground hide.

Already have most of this stuff. Once he is comfortable enough to move around in my presence / accept a bit of handling ill get it sorted and post some pics of the viv stage 2 :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

Iguanaquinn said:


> Do you guys give your AWDs nighttime heat?


My CWD's don't get any night time heat, with the humidity build up during the day, it doesn't drop far below 80 degrees, they are happy enough


----------



## JonnyB359

Iguanaquinn said:


> Do you guys give your AWDs nighttime heat?


I have a heatmat and i know alot of people believe they arent necessary(because they generally arent for night time)
but i need it for correct temps during the day.
I leave it on at night giving a ground temp of approx 85 on the hot side(bearing in mind that heat mats are pathetic at raising air/overall temperature) If my AWD wants to be cooler he will just sleep on a branch off the ground or sleep on the cool side.


----------



## Rthompson

If you struggle with day time heat, I would recommend using additional basking lamps.. aslong as that basking area is around 95.. then your set


----------



## JonnyB359

BTW i was wondering whether or not the moss stuff my AWD was delivered on/with would be of use in the viv? I know i can keep humidity up to the needed level with just his water box and a couple of sprays... just curious.


----------



## Rthompson

for humidity, use live plants and bark substrate.. you can use pretty much any plant as they aren't herbivorous and tend to pay no attention to them


----------



## Iguanaquinn

JonnyB359 said:


> BTW i was wondering whether or not the moss stuff my AWD was delivered on/with would be of use in the viv? I know i can keep humidity up to the needed level with just his water box and a couple of sprays... just curious.


I fired it in cause it looks good


----------



## JonnyB359

Rthompson said:


> If you struggle with day time heat, I would recommend using additional basking lamps.. aslong as that basking area is around 95.. then your set


The basking spot is perfect. if you look at the pics you'll notice a couple of filled holes above the basking shelf that were filled, Thats because the anolog thermo on the viv wall mislead me lol. I did realise the reading wouldn't be correct and tried to compensate but it was far too close. Sorted now though with a little trial and error.

The heat mat ensures the general temp of the viv is correct. The ground/air temp would be too low without it. I also prefer the mat as its out of sight as opposed to an additional light under the basking shelf or on the side wall.


----------



## JonnyB359

Iguanaquinn said:


> I fired it in cause it looks good


Think i might as well. Just mix it up with the dark bark on the cool side. U got any pics of the viv with the AWD in it?(may have missed them if posted already). Would be good to see how the moss stuff looks as well.


----------



## jimjam1977

When I get a minute from my crAzy life I'll put a picture up on showing my viv


----------



## JonnyB359

I just chucked the sphagnum moss in... gives him somewhere softer to sleep if he wants to.


----------



## JonnyB359

Just Giving a Nightime BUMP not had my daily AWD fix :lol2:
Also, any more opinions of Raptor? P56 :2thumb:


----------



## jimjam1977

JonnyB359 said:


> Just Giving a Nightime BUMP not had my daily AWD fix :lol2:
> Also, any more opinions of Raptor? P56 :2thumb:


Raptor has caused quite a stir with Shelia, Bruce and Bindii... Ned is very jealous :lol2:


----------



## JonnyB359

Haha.

He is definately settled i would say as he running about like he's the King of his viv. He's been running up and down his tall branch and head bobbing at me :lol2:

On another note, measured him today and he is just short of 50cm. I i can see him maturing to become a handsome King :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

JonnyB359 said:


> Haha.
> 
> He is definately settled i would say as he running about like he's the King of his viv. He's been running up and down his tall branch and head bobbing at me :lol2:
> 
> On another note, measured him today and he is just short of 50cm. I i can see him maturing to become a handsome King :lol2:


Lol, yeah they are really nice been looking at them for some time now...

Next of the agenda is a Bosc though..


----------



## JonnyB359

New note... he is now more like 48cm :S Though id post this for those who don't know that my Raptor has accidentally lost the very tip of his tail last night. Its not noticeable whatsoever and he seems fine. The end has been treated with iodine today and his water box was replaced by a water dish(which to my amazement he drank from as soon as it went in). On another note i noticed he had a previous injury from before i got him, a missing thumb/claw on his left arm which has healed up fine. 
Thanks to Iguannaquinn who helped advise me what to do when the problem was noticed.


----------



## Rabb

Hi guys just wanted to pick your brains.

I'm starting to build a new bigger viv for my Dragons and of-course with a bigger viv comes a bigger area of water. Obviously the more water the more difficult it becomes to change. So what I want to do is build a system that allows for the minimum of change possible.

What I'm looking at is a preformed pond and filter see below links.

Stowasis Rainworth Starter Pond (77cm x 70cm) SAP0101 | Pre Formed Ponds

Aquatic - Products

What do you think how clean do you think this will keep the water. I will probably have to add another filter to remove the larger stuff that can be cleaned daily.

Bit of a ramble but thoughts, comment and experiences welcome

Ta


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> Hi guys just wanted to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm starting to build a new bigger viv for my Dragons and of-course with a bigger viv comes a bigger area of water. Obviously the more water the more difficult it becomes to change. So what I want to do is build a system that allows for the minimum of change possible.
> 
> What I'm looking at is a preformed pond and filter see below links.
> 
> Stowasis Rainworth Starter Pond (77cm x 70cm) SAP0101 | Pre Formed Ponds
> 
> Aquatic - Products
> 
> What do you think how clean do you think this will keep the water. I will probably have to add another filter to remove the larger stuff that can be cleaned daily.
> 
> Bit of a ramble but thoughts, comment and experiences welcome
> 
> Ta



If I was you I would cut a hole in the bottom with a valve to allow it to drain out. You could pick up the bits and bob's from BnQ no bother... All plug and go anyway so easy enough to fit. U just need an access pannel. Personally I would not see any other option as you need to be able to drain it competley every other day. 

Get the photo's up though, that will look great.


----------



## JonnyB359

Hey guys
I've just started feeding raptor with tongs and he is taking the food from them but only if i prod his mouth a little.
I wanted to start tong feeding to build up trust but don't want to be forcing food upon him.
Is there a better way to get him to do this? Mayb not feeding him anything for a couple of days and then trying him without antagonising him to bite.
Initially he was grabing the food and then bolting away to finish it but now he is starting to just eat it whilst kepping a watchful eye on me which is an improvement.
Also, when handling him most of the time he is comfortable enough to sit on my arm/chest/shoulder for about 15 minutes before he bolts and goes exploring the room(which is now lizard proof to an extent lol - towels used to stop him getting under the units/chest of drawers etc.) If he wants to hide for a bit he can go under my bed where it is relatively easier to retrieve him.


----------



## NicolasB

JonnyB359 said:


> Hey guys
> I've just started feeding raptor with tongs and he is taking the food from them but only if i prod his mouth a little.
> I wanted to start tong feeding to build up trust but don't want to be forcing food upon him.
> Is there a better way to get him to do this? Mayb not feeding him anything for a couple of days and then trying him without antagonising him to bite.
> Initially he was grabing the food and then bolting away to finish it but now he is starting to just eat it whilst kepping a watchful eye on me which is an improvement.
> Also, when handling him most of the time he is comfortable enough to sit on my arm/chest/shoulder for about 15 minutes before he bolts and goes exploring the room(which is now lizard proof to an extent lol - towels used to stop him getting under the units/chest of drawers etc.) If he wants to hide for a bit he can go under my bed where it is relatively easier to retrieve him.


Sounds like you on the right track mate! had the same problem with my male, but he will soon adjust im sure... I find that holding the tweezer a bit further in front of his face and moving it slightly gets more interest. He has already bitten on of the protective sleeves off one side of the tweezer whilst attacking a dubia i was feeding him! :lol2:

Keep it up and get some more pics up...


----------



## MaMExotics

dose any one have a link to a viv that would be able to house a adult AWD they are on my wishlist but i cant find somewhere to buy a viv for them (i am rubbish at DIY so cant build one) links if u can plz


----------



## Blaptica

where do you live ?


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> where do you live ?


SCOTLAND BUT i was going to order it online


----------



## Blaptica

Its worth considering speaking to your local reptile shop. Alot of them can get vivs made to measure.


----------



## MaMExotics

my local is 213 miles away


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> my local is 213 miles away


U will be able to get a joiner to do it for a decent price.... It's really not that hard to do... Build a frame and then screw the panels, and sort out the glass.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> U will be able to get a joiner to do it for a decent price.... It's really not that hard to do... Build a frame and then screw the panels, and sort out the glass.


yea bt i was asking if there are any viv forsale that are not handmade that i could order


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> yea bt i was asking if there are any viv forsale that are not handmade that i could order


True enough... Vivexotic MODx36 Main Ellmau Beech - Surrey Pet Supplies

Have a look at them, they extend in 3ft sections, that's about the closest you will get. But even if you extend them they will need more height.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> True enough... Vivexotic MODx36 Main Ellmau Beech - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> Have a look at them, they extend in 3ft sections, that's about the closest you will get. But even if you extend them they will need more height.


nvm never read the last bit


----------



## MaMExotics

would one of these house a adult for life ?? Vivexotic AX48 Reptile Vivarium - Ellmau Beech - NEW | eBay UK


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Nope they are not deep enough. I had already said that the modx would need to be higher. I keep mine in an modx at the moment, but mine is only 6". I will be custom building an adult viv or extending it another 3' and making a frame on top to add height.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nope they are not deep enough. I had already said that the modx would need to be higher. I keep mine in an modx at the moment, but mine is only 6". I will be custom building an adult viv or extending it another 3' and making a frame on top to add height.


ok if i was going to get one i probs going to make a viv whens its older then how long could it live in a 4x4?


----------



## MaMExotics

dose any one know of s premate/flatpack viv thats bigger then 4x2x4 LxWxH


----------



## JonnyB359

MaMExotics said:


> dose any one know of s premate/flatpack viv thats bigger then 4x2x4 LxWxH


"The terrarium size for one pair of adult water dragons should be about 4 feet long by 3 feet high by 2 feet wide".
This is a quote from bert langerwerf a very sucessful breeder of the AWD.
From;
Keeping Reptiles December 2007

I have the vivexotic 4x2x4 and it's plenty big enough for one in my opinion, although bigger is always better. It's a big enough size for 2 adults according to Bert and i'm happy with the size. My guy is 2 years old and looks tiny in the viv.


----------



## Rabb

I think it partly comes down to personal preference too. I currently have 2 in a 4x2x4 LxWxH and although big enough I feel they will be Much happyer in something larger. Thats why this weekend I'm starting on something in the region of 6x3x6 LxWxH.

If any of you have a filter for the water in your viv's that works to keep the water clean enough so it doesn't need changing too often I would be interested to hear what you have. It must be possible because I've seen setups where they keep fish with water dragons.


----------



## MaMExotics

JonnyB359 said:


> "The terrarium size for one pair of adult water dragons should be about 4 feet long by 3 feet high by 2 feet wide".
> This is a quote from bert langerwerf a very sucessful breeder of the AWD.
> From;
> Keeping Reptiles December 2007
> 
> I have the vivexotic 4x2x4 and it's plenty big enough for one in my opinion, although bigger is always better. It's a big enough size for 2 adults according to Bert and i'm happy with the size. My guy is 2 years old and looks tiny in the viv.


ok ty good to know that the CAN live in a 4x2x4


----------



## MaMExotics

also i heard these live in groups in the wild dose this mean two males can be in the viv or by "group" do people mean 1 male and several females


----------



## Blaptica

"In the wild" means lots of space. I have some cages that have two males with several females, but that is in cages around 10 x 10 x 3 feet. I wouldn't recommend it in the size of cage you are planning.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> "In the wild" means lots of space. I have some cages that have two males with several females, but that is in cages around 10 x 10 x 3 feet. *I would recommend it in the size of cage you are planning*.


so u are saying unless u have a huge cage you would not recommend 2 male together?


----------



## Blaptica

*pale clouded white*

Yes !

It might work though if there are not any females to fight over.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> Yes !
> 
> It might work though if there are not any females to fight over.


ok ty btw u know any one in Scotland that sells them?


----------



## Blaptica

No its not an area of the world I know very well. Do you want young, sub adults or adults ? One, two or more ?

I have plenty of CB09 and CB10 males, and should have plenty of CB11 young, all available in Sept. Currently I have exactly 100 GLEs in the incubator with more eggs to be laid soon


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> No its not an area of the world I know very well. Do you want young, sub adults or adults ? One, two or more ?
> 
> I have plenty of CB09 and CB10 males, and should have plenty of CB11 young, all available in Sept. Currently I have exactly 100 GLEs in the incubator with more eggs to be laid soon


i am looking for ether 1 male or a pair depends what i can find and your 494miles


----------



## Blaptica

I have been selling AWD retail, for less than the wholesalers are charging shops for them. So even with the courier costs it would be cheaper than buying them in a shop. Especially if you want a couple. You could buy a pair of CB11 and take a chance. I don't sell subadult/adult females.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> I have been selling AWD retail, for less than the wholesalers are charging shops for them. So even with the courier costs it would be cheaper than buying them in a shop. Especially if you want a couple. You could buy a pair of CB11 and take a chance. I don't sell subadult/adult females.


so do u know any couriers u have use that could that them all the way up here and what are the chances the babys would survive?


----------



## Blaptica

Yes there are couriers that can be used. They would be in Scotland from London in 24hrs or less. It takes 2-3 days from Portugal to London first where they are rested for a while, and I have transported 100's from here and never lost one in transit. 

The best thing would be to find other people in Scotland who want them and share courier costs.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> Yes there are couriers that can be used. They would be in Scotland from London in 24hrs or less. It takes 2-3 days from Portugal to London first where they are rested for a while, and I have transported 100's from here and never lost one in transit.
> 
> The best thing would be to find other people in Scotland who want them and share courier costs.


ok how much would courier cost like u sead the dragon plus courier would be cheeper then most dragons if any up here also would u have BD available?


----------



## Blaptica

I would have to check costs nearer the time. Its difficult to say now. If I could send two or more orders 'north' at the same time that would reduce costs. Yes I breed plenty of bearded dragons as well. Last year I sold AWD for £35 each in tens. Currently there are wholesalers selling them for £70 each, last years young that is with nipped tails.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> I would have to check costs nearer the time. Its difficult to say now. If I could send two or more orders 'north' at the same time that would reduce costs. Yes I breed plenty of bearded dragons as well. Last year I sold AWD for £35 each in tens. Currently there are wholesalers selling them for £70 each, last years young that is with nipped tails.


ok ty for your help


----------



## MaMExotics

any one got any more pics??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> I would have to check costs nearer the time. Its difficult to say now. If I could send two or more orders 'north' at the same time that would reduce costs. Yes I breed plenty of bearded dragons as well. Last year I sold AWD for £35 each in tens. Currently there are wholesalers selling them for £70 each, last years young that is with nipped tails.


I fancy getting another AWD when mine is grown on a little, do you ever let any that are grown on go?

I want to see what sex mine is though as I don't want to risk to males being put together...


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I fancy getting another AWD when mine is grown on a little, do you ever let any that are grown on go?
> 
> I want to see what sex mine is though as I don't want to risk to males being put together...


got any pics of yours?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> got any pics of yours?





















This was about 1 month ago, not got my Iphone for better ones at the moment, getting it back soon though and I will post better more recent ones....


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> This was about 1 month ago, not got my Iphone for better ones at the moment, getting it back soon though and I will post better more recent ones....


ok ty s/he looks very nice dose any one keep Asian water dragons? how simaler are they to keep


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> ok ty s/he looks very nice dose any one keep Asian water dragons? how simaler are they to keep


CWD's are a little harder to keep, due to higher humidity requirements and are a little smaller. Apart from that there is not too much difference.

My AWD is not that docile lol... It was just scared and playing dead, it's calming a little now though but got plenty of time. Taking things at the little guys time and not rushing him/her..

I prefer the AWD's to the CWD's :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> CWD's are a little harder to keep, due to higher humidity requirements and are a little smaller. Apart from that there is not too much difference.
> 
> My AWD is not that docile lol... It was just scared and playing dead, it's calming a little now though but got plenty of time. Taking things at the little guys time and not rushing him/her..
> 
> I prefer the AWD's to the CWD's :2thumb:


so Asian water dragons are the same thing as CWD


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> so Asian water dragons are the same thing as CWD


Yeah, there is another one too, can't mind the name of them never seen one in captivity. 

But yeah the Asian are aka Chinese wd's. This thread i for Australian wd's or aka eastern wds. 

Cwds are far easier to get but the AWDs are hardier and tame a little better so I believe.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah, there is another one too, can't mind the name of them never seen one in captivity.
> 
> But yeah the Asian are aka Chinese wd's. This thread i for Australian wd's or aka eastern wds.
> 
> Cwds are far easier to get but the AWDs are hardier and tame a little better so I believe.


ok ty


----------



## Girlie

Iguanaquinn said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> This was about 1 month ago, not got my Iphone for better ones at the moment, getting it back soon though and I will post better more recent ones....


Cute :flrt:


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> I fancy getting another AWD when mine is grown on a little, do you ever let any that are grown on go?
> 
> I want to see what sex mine is though as I don't want to risk to males being put together...


 
As per what I said before (see top of page 61) I plan to sell CB09,CB10 and CB11 AWD later this year.


----------



## NicolasB

*Possibly selling my viv...*

Hey everyone, glad to see the family is growing week by week! :no1:

I am looking to upgrade my AWD's viv, and was wondering if anyone may be keen on buying the old one off me or perhaps letting me know what you have all paid for relatively big vivs so I have a guideline of what to sell it for...

It is 3.5 foot wide, 6 foot high and 2 foot deep, with a custom background and all the lights, controls etc... will try put some pics up later, was just wondering if anyone had bought anything this size and more or less how much they go for???

Thanks in advance! :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan

MaMExotics said:


> so Asian water dragons are the same thing as CWD


The thrid specpies of water dragon is known as the striped water dragon or indonesian water dragon. Only grow to about half the lengh of a CWD.
Here's a video of a pair (not mine):
YouTube - ‪oggiereptiles's Channel‬‏


----------



## NicolasB

*Substrate change?*

Hey all,

I am in the process of redesigning my AWD enclosure, and was wondering what everyone uses as substrate? I have been using coconut husk for the past 8 months with no hassles, but was out at the shops today and noticed large bags of wood chips amongst all the gardening stuff and was wondering if anyone knew if this was safe to use for them? 

It will hold humidity well, give a good yield for the price (50L for £4) and I would be able use a bag or two to cover the base of their new viv, but wanted to get everyones thoughts first...

Also, not sure if anyone would be interested, but i am going to be pulling out the old custom background and thought it may be of use to someone? it was built into standard size boards bought at B&Q, so you could even just build an enclosure around it if you wanted. Was going to sell the viv complete, but nobody seemed to want anything as big. its going to the skip if i cant give it away...

Thanks in advance for the feedback.

Nic


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am in the process of redesigning my AWD enclosure, and was wondering what everyone uses as substrate? I have been using coconut husk for the past 8 months with no hassles, but was out at the shops today and noticed large bags of wood chips amongst all the gardening stuff and was wondering if anyone knew if this was safe to use for them?
> 
> It will hold humidity well, give a good yield for the price (50L for £4) and I would be able use a bag or two to cover the base of their new viv, but wanted to get everyones thoughts first...
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone would be interested, but i am going to be pulling out the old custom background and thought it may be of use to someone? it was built into standard size boards bought at B&Q, so you could even just build an enclosure around it if you wanted. Was going to sell the viv complete, but nobody seemed to want anything as big. its going to the skip if i cant give it away...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Nic


I really prefer not to use bark, as it can cause impaction depending on the size of the bark. It can also carry bugs (of course as with anything) but will be ok if u heat treat it.


I use a sand and topsoil mix.... My little guy is fine in there, also gives me the oppertunity to plant... I am going to introduce earth worms also to keep the soil nice and healthy.....


----------



## iDomino

im using eco bark in my viv

nice combination of bark and soil

holds moisture well

and smells awesome =]


----------



## kirky1980

hey guys iv never posted here before but thought you might to see these awd's in the wild pic's :flrt: i might have to get me some of these at some point 

Wild Dragons (a few picts)


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> hey guys iv never posted here before but thought you might to see these awd's in the wild pic's :flrt: i might have to get me some of these at some point
> 
> Wild Dragons (a few picts)


Thank you for sharing mate, awesome pics! would love to see them in the wild!


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Thank you for sharing mate, awesome pics! would love to see them in the wild!


i was just browsing the pics and those popped up they look stunning in the wild, not as rough looking as i had imagined : victory:


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> i was just browsing the pics and those popped up they look stunning in the wild, not as rough looking as i had imagined : victory:


They are amazing creatures and we are lucky to be able to have them, i would highly recommend them if you have the time to look after them...:2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> They are amazing creatures and we are lucky to be able to have them, i would highly recommend them if you have the time to look after them...:2thumb:


the only thing i need to look after them is the space and i dont have that til my daughters rabbit kicks the bucket and even then im sure if id still have room width wise as i can only go 2ft deep but go 6 ft wide and 5 ft high


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> the only thing i need to look after them is the space and i dont have that til my daughters rabbit kicks the bucket and even then im sure if id still have room width wise as i can only go 2ft deep but go 6 ft wide and 5 ft high



6 wide 5 high and 2 deep is ample space mate!!! pics up when the rabbit kicks the bucket and you get some AWD's... :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> 6 wide 5 high and 2 deep is ample space mate!!! pics up when the rabbit kicks the bucket and you get some AWD's... :lol2:


 
really i didnt think 2 ft would be wide enough. super :lol2:

what size are these fully grown?


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> really i didnt think 2 ft would be wide enough. super :lol2:
> 
> what size are these fully grown?


you'd be lucky if they got to 3 foot mate, thats a fully grown male. My two are both around 2.5 foot and i have them in a 6 high, 3.5 wide and 2 deep viv and they absolutely love it :2thumb:

I think people have the misconception that they get as big as Iguana's, but the fact that they only get to 3 feet max is why they are becoming increasingly popular...

You know you want one... :lol2:


----------



## jimnamman

yeah they are beautiful creatures, and just went through a struggle trying to decide between CWDs and AWDs, alas CWDs won the fight and really want to breed them when i get them settled in, and maybe hope to expand in a couple of years and include AWDs. they are both my favourite type of reptile.
and im really hoping to get to doncaster nice and early to get me a couple of CWDs :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> you'd be lucky if they got to 3 foot mate, thats a fully grown male. My two are both around 2.5 foot and i have them in a 6 high, 3.5 wide and 2 deep viv and they absolutely love it :2thumb:
> 
> I think people have the misconception that they get as big as Iguana's, but the fact that they only get to 3 feet max is why they are becoming increasingly popular...
> 
> You know you want one... :lol2:


ahh thats cool thats what i thought. i knew cwd's grew to about that so had a feeling they done similar. would i getting a breeding pair in a 6x5x2 or is that pushing things a bit much?



jimnamman said:


> yeah they are beautiful creatures, and just went through a struggle trying to decide between CWDs and AWDs, alas CWDs won the fight and really want to breed them when i get them settled in, and maybe hope to expand in a couple of years and include AWDs. they are both my favourite type of reptile.
> and im really hoping to get to doncaster nice and early to get me a couple of CWDs :2thumb:


alright mate just noticed your just down the road from me. my local is getting cwd's in soon. i was talking to the lassie that owns it about getting there display tank set up this week for them coming in. im sure she breeds her own cwd's and sells the young in her shop : victory:


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> ahh thats cool thats what i thought. i knew cwd's grew to about that so had a feeling they done similar. would i getting a breeding pair in a 6x5x2 or is that pushing things a bit much?
> 
> I see no reason why you wouldnt get a breeding pair in there mate? if yuo speak to JimJam (The OP of this thread) you will see they have 4 in a viv probably about that size and they all seem to get along just fine... My female laid eggs last year in a 6 x 3.5 x 2, unfortunately nothing came of them, but im hoping my pair will breed this year again and hopefully get the eggs to hatch this time! :bash:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh thats cool thats what i thought. i knew cwd's grew to about that so had a feeling they done similar. would i getting a breeding pair in a 6x5x2 or is that pushing things a bit much?
> 
> I see no reason why you wouldnt get a breeding pair in there mate? if yuo speak to JimJam (The OP of this thread) you will see they have 4 in a viv probably about that size and they all seem to get along just fine... My female laid eggs last year in a 6 x 3.5 x 2, unfortunately nothing came of them, but im hoping my pair will breed this year again and hopefully get the eggs to hatch this time! :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate thats good to know:2thumb: and thats unfortunate about the eggs iv herd cwd's are a bugger to breed aswell,it must be a water dragon thing lol
> do you know where i can get some good info on these guys or are they kept pretty much the same as cwd's?
Click to expand...


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> NicolasB said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate thats good to know:2thumb: and thats unfortunate about the eggs iv herd cwd's are a bugger to breed aswell,it must be a water dragon thing lol
> do you know where i can get some good info on these guys or are they kept pretty much the same as cwd's?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: it must be! they are temperamental little buggers! there are a few care sheets floating around, will have a look when I get home this evening to see if i can find one and post it on here for you... but the easiest and cheapest way of feeding is to breed your own Dubia Roaches, dead easy to breed and the AWD's go mental for them!
> 
> Temps, humidity etc are all pretty similar to CWD's... I would recommend speaking to "Blaptica", AKA "Legend Herp Man" I call him :whistling2: Also, Chris from Charlton reptiles has been quite helpful and was the one that arranged for mine to be couriered to me...
> 
> I got my latest male from him and he is friendly and always able to offer sound advice, and coming from a VERY reputable breeder, at least you know the advice can be trusted...
Click to expand...


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: it must be! they are temperamental little buggers! there are a few care sheets floating around, will have a look when I get home this evening to see if i can find one and post it on here for you... but the easiest and cheapest way of feeding is to breed your own Dubia Roaches, dead easy to breed and the AWD's go mental for them!
> 
> Temps, humidity etc are all pretty similar to CWD's... I would recommend speaking to "Blaptica", AKA "Legend Herp Man" I call him :whistling2: Also, Chris from Charlton reptiles has been quite helpful and was the one that arranged for mine to be couriered to me...
> 
> I got my latest male from him and he is friendly and always able to offer sound advice, and coming from a VERY reputable breeder, at least you know the advice can be trusted...
> 
> 
> 
> that would magic if you could mate cheers ill keep an eye out for it.
> yeah blaptica came into the agama thread the other day is he not in portugal or something like that? but he breeds some amount of reptiles lol
> 
> and yeah iv just started breeding morios and dubias are the next call really. im spending about 25 quid a week on live food just now and that just with 5 reps lol.
> im not gonna bother trying to source any yet either until this rabbit is gone its like 6 year old so cant have much left in it lol but known my luck it will live til its 10 :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> NicolasB said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would magic if you could mate cheers ill keep an eye out for it.
> yeah blaptica came into the agama thread the other day is he not in portugal or something like that? but he breeds some amount of reptiles lol
> 
> and yeah iv just started breeding morios and dubias are the next call really. im spending about 25 quid a week on live food just now and that just with 5 reps lol.
> im not gonna bother trying to source any yet either until this rabbit is gone its like 6 year old so cant have much left in it lol but known my luck it will live til its 10 :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem mate, will check it out for you tonight and see if i can get it on for you...
> 
> Yeah Blaptica is based in Portugal and breeds more than most of us would dream of, but very nice guy and very helpful too...
> 
> are the morio's hard to breed? i breed the Dubia's, but only coz they dont take much to breed, but would be interested in breeding the morios too, even though i only have the 2 reps, it would give me a good excuse to get some more... :whistling2: I was also spending about 20 quid a week on food, but spent 100 notes on a dubia coloney and havent bought live food other than the occasional morios for about 8 months now....
> 
> As for the rabbit, lets not wish it ill fate, but it would be nice to get some Water Dragons instead... :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Yeah no problem mate, will check it out for you tonight and see if i can get it on for you...
> 
> Yeah Blaptica is based in Portugal and breeds more than most of us would dream of, but very nice guy and very helpful too...
> 
> are the morio's hard to breed? i breed the Dubia's, but only coz they dont take much to breed, but would be interested in breeding the morios too, even though i only have the 2 reps, it would give me a good excuse to get some more... :whistling2: I was also spending about 20 quid a week on food, but spent 100 notes on a dubia coloney and havent bought live food other than the occasional morios for about 8 months now....
> 
> As for the rabbit, lets not wish it ill fate, but it would be nice to get some Water Dragons instead... :lol2:


yeah blaptica as bred some agamas id give my right nut for :lol2:
morios im only just finding out about you have to seperate them all on there own to let them turn to beetles and put beetles in a rub with food iv got them on bark chippings aswell as they lay eggs in the grooves of wood. but iv only managed to get 4 beetles so far but iv only been at it a week or so just now. obviously theres a bit more to it than that lol actually im sure it blapticas guide im using to breed them lol he has one in the feeder section. here is the link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/361484-breeding-morio-worms.html

my local is getting in starter colonys of dubias and i have one put aside for me when they come in but im not sure when that will be yet


----------



## jimjam1977

hi guys : victory: not been on here for a while been quite busy with gigging and that, but not forgetting my babies... all 4 of them :blush:
Anyways heres a few up to date pictures.. mostly of Ned cos he's me favourite cos he's getting quite chunky now.. but i love them all!!!








bindii








Ned








ned with sheila (at the front) and bruce




























for some reason, Ned has lost some of his spikes from his crest.. i think locusts may of done it.. he also has a scar over his left eye.. but he's ok..

will his spikes on his crest grow back??? anyone???


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: it must be! they are temperamental little buggers! there are a few care sheets floating around, will have a look when I get home this evening to see if i can find one and post it on here for you... but the easiest and cheapest way of feeding is to breed your own Dubia Roaches, dead easy to breed and the AWD's go mental for them!
> 
> Temps, humidity etc are all pretty similar to CWD's... I would recommend speaking to "Blaptica", AKA "Legend Herp Man" I call him :whistling2: Also, Chris from Charlton reptiles has been quite helpful and was the one that arranged for mine to be couriered to me...
> 
> I got my latest male from him and he is friendly and always able to offer sound advice, and coming from a VERY reputable breeder, at least you know the advice can be trusted...
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity does not need to be as high for AWD's.... Mine varies between 40 -60%..
> 
> Agreed also Blaptica is really good for AWD advice... After consulting a million care sheets, I ran a few things past him. Got some really interesting advice :2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> hi guys : victory: not been on here for a while been quite busy with gigging and that, but not forgetting my babies... all 4 of them :blush:
> Anyways heres a few up to date pictures.. mostly of Ned cos he's me favourite cos he's getting quite chunky now.. but i love them all!!!
> 
> image bindii
> 
> image Ned
> 
> image ned with sheila (at the front) and bruce
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> for some reason, Ned has lost some of his spikes from his crest.. i think locusts may of done it.. he also has a scar over his left eye.. but he's ok..
> 
> will his spikes on his crest grow back??? anyone???


I am pretty sure that they won't, but don't quote me lol.... Just using Iguana's as a reference as if they loose spikes they don't grow back :devil:

Your WD's are really nice! How big is your viv??


----------



## iDomino

Iguanaquinn said:


> NicolasB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity does not need to be as high for AWD's.... Mine varies between 40 -60%..
> 
> Agreed also Blaptica is really good for AWD advice... After consulting a million care sheets, I ran a few things past him. Got some really interesting advice :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> awd's to me are like a combination between a cwd and a beardie =/
> 
> iguanaquinn just thaught id let you know ponyo is settled in lovely
> 
> ordered 2 hygro/thermometers and 4 showed up =]
> 
> cant wait till its big enough to feed fish >.>
> 
> its not growing fast enough lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

iDomino said:


> Iguanaquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> awd's to me are like a combination between a cwd and a beardie =/
> 
> iguanaquinn just thaught id let you know ponyo is settled in lovely
> 
> ordered 2 hygro/thermometers and 4 showed up =]
> 
> cant wait till its big enough to feed fish >.>
> 
> its not growing fast enough lol
> 
> 
> 
> Result! Good to hear it that the little-un is settling :no1:
> 
> 
> A question for all you nice folks.... At what size or rough age do the AWD's develop the red if they are male?
Click to expand...


----------



## jimjam1977

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am pretty sure that they won't, but don't quote me lol.... Just using Iguana's as a reference as if they loose spikes they don't grow back :devil:
> 
> Your WD's are really nice! How big is your viv??


cheers mate.. at the moment they are in a 5w x 3h x 2d... plenty of branchs and hiding places and a huge corner water bowl


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> cheers mate.. at the moment they are in a 5w x 3h x 2d... plenty of branchs and hiding places and a huge corner water bowl


Great! I got my little one in a 3x3x3 the now... Might make the cupboard a custom viv... Not sure what sex mine is the now but looking into a wee duo or trio myself at some point...


----------



## iDomino

Iguanaquinn said:


> Great! I got my little one in a 3x3x3 the now... Might make the cupboard a custom viv... Not sure what sex mine is the now but looking into a wee duo or trio myself at some point...


ponyo is in a 4x4x2
got the devider in though so i an keep a good eye on it

i got 4 leo eggs comming in the next week wih depending on the dad of the one batch ould pay for a storrs monitor for me


----------



## kirky1980

Iguanaquinn said:


> NicolasB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity does not need to be as high for AWD's.... Mine varies between 40 -60%..
> 
> Agreed also Blaptica is really good for AWD advice... After consulting a million care sheets, I ran a few things past him. Got some really interesting advice :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate ill speak to him at some point im really just browsing just now but i fancy have a big fat funky viv and i really like the look of these : victory:
Click to expand...


----------



## jimnamman

alright mate just noticed your just down the road from me. my local is getting cwd's in soon. i was talking to the lassie that owns it about getting there display tank set up this week for them coming in. im sure she breeds her own cwd's and sells the young in her shop : victory:[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks man i appreciate that, your in Dundee ehh.?
> me and my OH is gonna try get a couple at Doncaster, but if that fails ill be in touch for the name of the shop your on about , thanks :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> cheers mate.. at the moment they are in a 5w x 3h x 2d... plenty of branchs and hiding places and a huge corner water bowl


Welcome back! Lol! Im so glad to hear the size of ur viv, been havin this debate for the past few days coz i wanna change my viv and make it 6w x 3.5h x 2d and hve had people say its not worth it and to keep it 6h like it is now?! 

Are your bunch happy having the width with not as much height?


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Welcome back! Lol! Im so glad to hear the size of ur viv, been havin this debate for the past few days coz i wanna change my viv and make it 6w x 3.5h x 2d and hve had people say its not worth it and to keep it 6h like it is now?!
> 
> Are your bunch happy having the width with not as much height?


ha ha you can't get rid of me!!! lol
yeah they seem to be happy... tbh i couldn't go much higher than 3ft anyways but they seem to enjoy the width :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> ha ha you can't get rid of me!!! lol
> yeah they seem to be happy... tbh i couldn't go much higher than 3ft anyways but they seem to enjoy the width :gasp::mf_dribble:



Now why we would we wanna get rid of u when u started such a cool thread?!

Im glad to hear yr bunch are cool only having 3 feet of height to mission about in and has mde up my mind that i wil be rearranging mine in the next few weeks...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Hi folks, just a coupla questions relating to the Aussie's....

At what age, weight, size or whatever it goes on do the males develop the red?

Or basically when can you sex them? (when not brumated)

Also growth rate please, on average please that would be a great help...(not brumated


Any excuse


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> Hi folks, just a coupla questions relating to the Aussie's....
> 
> At what age, weight, size or whatever it goes on do the males develop the red?
> 
> Or basically when can you sex them? (when not brumated)
> 
> Also growth rate please, on average please that would be a great help...(not brumated
> 
> 
> Any excuse
> 
> image
> image


Anyone???


----------



## jimjam1977

Iguanaquinn said:


> Anyone???


ey up... when i got Ned he were over a year old... he had a very red belly... when i got sheila and bruce, they were 9 month old and bruce had a 'pink' belly i thought she were male... hence the name


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> ey up... when i got Ned he were over a year old... he had a very red belly... when i got sheila and bruce, they were 9 month old and bruce had a 'pink' belly i thought she were male... hence the name


Cheers, what is their rough growth rate?


----------



## jimjam1977

i were told they are slow growers... i see mine everyday and i've had them nearly 3 years now.. i never notice they have grown... 

omg omg! Bindii laid 9 eggs today... i never knew she were preggers...:gasp:


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> i were told they are slow growers... i see mine everyday and i've had them nearly 3 years now.. i never notice they have grown...
> 
> omg omg! Bindii laid 9 eggs today... i never knew she were preggers...:gasp:


get 'em hatching already!!!  :2thumb:

Casey did that to me too last year! and she is still a fatty, wondering if she still has some to drop...

Good luck!


----------



## NicolasB

thought id share this with everyone as most of us use this as substrate dont we?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/708807-just-me-does-seem-really.html

Bargain i think!


----------



## jimnamman

i think on the whole the link from this one that took me to there shop site was really good aswell. i will be book marking this page :2thumb:
thanks man


----------



## Blaptica

*Heaven or Las Vegas*

Any of you tried feeding land snails to your AWD ???? I bought 6 kilos of live snails yesterday ! i will be feeding them up first, then releasing them into the enclosures to see if they like them or not. Most of them are only small around 2cm across. I am guessing they are more likely to be eaten than really big ones.


----------



## Rthompson

They will happily eat GAL Eggs / Hatchlings


----------



## Blaptica

What size of AWD have you found will eat those ?


----------



## Rthompson

I'd say your probably safe feeding the eggs to anything from 5/6 months onwards, and the slightly larger hatchlings from a year +


----------



## Blaptica

I'm sure it would be safe to feed hatchling snails to hatchling AWD. I am not concerned about safety. 

What is your experience ? As I said before, what size of AWD did YOU find ate hatchling snails /eggs.


----------



## Rthompson

Only dealt with Adults, 2 years +


----------



## jimjam1977

Hi all I never thought about feeding mine snails... I've tried earth worms and they like them


----------



## NicolasB

now there's a new one for me! :2thumb:

Interested to see how it goes...


----------



## Blaptica

I bought 2 kilos of snails a few weeks ago and released them into the cages. I have not seen them eat them, but I have found crushed snail shells !

This morning I found the first hatched AWD of the year. Seven babies from seven eggs. Incubation was almost exactly 2 months (as normal). Still lots more eggs to hatch.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> I bought 2 kilos of snails a few weeks ago and released them into the cages. I have not seen them eat them, but I have found crushed snail shells !
> 
> This morning I found the first hatched AWD of the year. Seven babies from seven eggs. Incubation was almost exactly 2 months (as normal). Still lots more eggs to hatch.


Good news! Congrats...

Was looking through some of the pictures early on in this thread, you were holding up a massive male, is that my fella's dad?! Man i hope my guy gets that big!!!! : victory:


----------



## Blaptica

Hi Nic 

just replied to your PM. Re possible dad. Roughly there is around a 1/3 chance as I think I had three breeding groups when he would have been hatched. All the babies get mixed up together, seperated only by age, not which breeding groups they were from.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Hi Nic
> 
> just replied to your PM. Re possible dad. Roughly there is around a 1/3 chance as I think I had three breeding groups when he would have been hatched. All the babies get mixed up together, seperated only by age, not which breeding groups they were from.


Thanks for taking the time to respond.

As for the dad question, i will show him a pic and see if he gets emotional, if so we know its his dad! :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thanks again, have a good week!


----------



## jimjam1977

Aww thats ace Blaptica! 
i've been in the garden with Ned enjoying the sunshine... he kept wanting to climb on my shoulder, and when he did, he bobbed his head really fast... it was ACE!!! he loved it outside!!! scratched me to death tho :whip:


----------



## peterwilkes

A few pics of some of my dragons.

Adult pair, 4 years old....










....and babies hatching earlier this week after 66 days incubation.





































I keep several species of agamids and the Australian Water Dragons are the easiest of all, even easier than Beardies. Very hardy, I keep some of my animals outdoors during the summer months and have had no problems hibernating youngsters for 3 months or so during the winter.
Mark, I threw a couple of snails in with mine the other day and they ate them straight away (well as soon as I wasn´t looking I could hear them crunching away!). 

Peter


----------



## Blaptica

Very nice pictures. I am very familiar with the look of AWD babies covered in vermiculite. 66 days is very fast. What temp are you incubating at ? 

Your female is unusual looking, or at least looks different to mine. I mean unusual in a good way ! She has a nice constrasting pattern. 

Yes I think mine are eating snails too.


----------



## peterwilkes

Thanks Mark. I just keep the eggs on a shelf in my animal room, so the temp varies somewhere between 22-25 at night and up to 28-31 during the day.


----------



## Blaptica

Many people will think your incubation temps are crazy. But personally it sounds perfect to me. It should result in a nice even mix of sexes. My house is now a steady 28c day and night, and probably won't drop below 27c till mid Sept ! Its difficult therefore to do the cooler temps at night for me.


----------



## peterwilkes

I use this method to hatch several species of Agamids, Varanids and Lacertids. For more temperate species that don´t require so much heat I keep the eggs closer to the floor where it is cooler.


----------



## Timsheks86

*Is it best to keep AWD's together rather than separate*

Hi I am very interested in adding a AWD to my collection I do want a male and was wondering is it ok to keep them on their own?

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Devon_Paul

Timsheks86 said:


> Hi I am very interested in adding a AWD to my collection I do want a male and was wondering is it ok to keep them on their own?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance


It would be fine to keep one on their own I am sure. I have a male and female (both Juveniles) housed together but plan to seperate them when they are of a reasonable size anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## NicolasB

Devon_Paul said:


> It would be fine to keep one on their own I am sure. I have a male and female (both Juveniles) housed together but plan to seperate them when they are of a reasonable size anyway.
> 
> Good luck!


If you are sure you have a male and female why would you want to seperate them?

As for keeping them on their own, i dont see it to be a problem, females are harder to find than Hen's teeth, so there must be many a lonely male out there!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Rthompson

They are not particularly social creatures and will be fine in pairs or in isolation, My Male lives alone and has done the majority of his life.


----------



## Devon_Paul

I am separating them so that when the male matures, it is easier to mate them in my experience. When juveniles grow up together without separation, they do not seem to have the urge to 'get it on' as much as when they are bought together. Looking at it the other way too, I want to be able to separate them anyway if he gets too rampant and stresses her out in the future.


----------



## NicolasB

Devon_Paul said:


> I am separating them so that when the male matures, it is easier to mate them in my experience. When juveniles grow up together without separation, they do not seem to have the urge to 'get it on' as much as when they are bought together. Looking at it the other way too, I want to be able to separate them anyway if he gets too rampant and stresses her out in the future.


Interesting way of looking at it, I would have thought them growing up together would mean "getting it on" would have come more naturally to them and been better for them...

Learn something new every day! : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Devon_Paul said:


> I am separating them so that when the male matures, it is easier to mate them in my experience. When juveniles grow up together without separation, they do not seem to have the urge to 'get it on' as much as when they are bought together. Looking at it the other way too, I want to be able to separate them anyway if he gets too rampant and stresses her out in the future.


Hmm that's interesting. I will bear that in mind.


----------



## Rthompson

Seperation and bringing together for mating, doesn't necessarily encourage the process, it just means you have more control over when they WON'T mate.

The only way to generally encourage is to allow them to brumate through the winter.. not something I would recommend with WD's


----------



## MaMExotics

what would an adult pair like more 4x2x4 or 6x3x3??


----------



## MaMExotics

any more pics??


----------



## SteveCourty

A group for agama keepers

Reptile Forums - Agama Fanatics!

Ill set up a AWD thread


----------



## NicolasB

Thought i would share some quick before and after pics before i move home and finish their viv off...

This is what they were in -










This is what they are in now - 










Need to finish off the custom background when we move at the end of the month, but so far they seem to be loving the extra floor space and dont seem to phased by only having 3 feet height and not the six feet they had...

Will post some finished pics when its all done...


----------



## Girlie

NicolasB said:


> Thought i would share some quick before and after pics before i move home and finish their viv off...
> 
> This is what they were in -
> 
> image
> 
> This is what they are in now -
> 
> image
> 
> Need to finish off the custom background when we move at the end of the month, but so far they seem to be loving the extra floor space and dont seem to phased by only having 3 feet height and not the six feet they had...
> 
> Will post some finished pics when its all done...


looks good


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Just managed to secure a Colony of Dubai roaches for my little AWD. Switching form the Turkistan Roaches as my little guy does take them but I want to see what his feeding response for these little guys is like too.

Edit.....

A few updates on my little one!













































Please feel free to comment.... Put a new waterbowl in for him/her and it's clearly a winnner! It's just a small rub, but wanting to build a waterfall but funds have been super tight!


----------



## NicolasB

Nice one, viv looks good. they so small and cute! let us know how you get on with the Dubia's.

Water bowl looks a winner, mine thoroughly enjoy a good splash about. Decided im gonna build an aquarium to fit once the new interior is done, just wanna move an get on with it though! :whistling2:



Iguanaquinn said:


> Just managed to secure a Colony of Dubai roaches for my little AWD. Switching form the Turkistan Roaches as my little guy does take them but I want to see what his feeding response for these little guys is like too.
> 
> Edit.....
> 
> A few updates on my little one!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Please feel free to comment.... Put a new waterbowl in for him/her and it's clearly a winnner! It's just a small rub, but wanting to build a waterfall but funds have been super tight!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Nice one, viv looks good. they so small and cute! let us know how you get on with the Dubia's.
> 
> Water bowl looks a winner, mine thoroughly enjoy a good splash about. Decided im gonna build an aquarium to fit once the new interior is done, just wanna move an get on with it though! :whistling2:


I have been toying with that idea. Was concerned about cleaning though.... Think I may make a viv with a fake bottom that I can fit plumbing into so that draining is easy. Just use a glass cutter and make a hole, stick the tubing through..... Never attempted it before so will be doing a fair bit of research into it first.


----------



## NicolasB

I would just be concerned with how big you coul make it without the pressure from filling it with water may an impact on the drainage hole in the glass...

I have an 850L/H submersible filter pump which cost me a tenner, use the same thing for my terrapin tank and it keep his water clean. Nice thing about it is that the water changing requirements will be less and when you wanna empty it simply run the tube into a bucket and let it pump out. You will obviously have a bit of water left once it gets too empty for the pump to suck the water out, but i have the same issue with my Terrapin tank and just use a roll of toilet paper to soak out the extra water. Then give it a good wipe down and fill it up again...

I also use a product which breaks down the Terrapins waste and was told by an extremely reliable source that it would probably be safe for the AWD's too, so i will have a filter pump working in conjunction with a product in the water that breaks down their waste, hoping this will enable me to do full water changes as little as once every few weeks, maybe even once a month like the Terrapin...



Iguanaquinn said:


> I have been toying with that idea. Was concerned about cleaning though.... Think I may make a viv with a fake bottom that I can fit plumbing into so that draining is easy. Just use a glass cutter and make a hole, stick the tubing through..... Never attempted it before so will be doing a fair bit of research into it first.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> I would just be concerned with how big you coul make it without the pressure from filling it with water may an impact on the drainage hole in the glass...
> 
> I have an 850L/H submersible filter pump which cost me a tenner, use the same thing for my terrapin tank and it keep his water clean. Nice thing about it is that the water changing requirements will be less and when you wanna empty it simply run the tube into a bucket and let it pump out. You will obviously have a bit of water left once it gets too empty for the pump to suck the water out, but i have the same issue with my Terrapin tank and just use a roll of toilet paper to soak out the extra water. Then give it a good wipe down and fill it up again...
> 
> I also use a product which breaks down the Terrapins waste and was told by an extremely reliable source that it would probably be safe for the AWD's too, so i will have a filter pump working in conjunction with a product in the water that breaks down their waste, hoping this will enable me to do full water changes as little as once every few weeks, maybe even once a month like the Terrapin...


Yeah your prob right, might end up being more hassle than it's worth! Well if that's how you keep your Terrapin and it's fine then I may just do that then. 

I think I just like making things complicated lol.....


----------



## NicolasB

:lol2: I know the feeling, we tend to think the more complicated it is the betterit will be for our animals! I wonder if they truly appreciate the effort we put in sometimes! :whistling2:

Once i have done their viv properly i will post some pics and let you know how i get along...

Need to find a good special on coco Husk, the loor space in their viv is going to need around 8 blocks or so! :bash:



Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah your prob right, might end up being more hassle than it's worth! Well if that's how you keep your Terrapin and it's fine then I may just do that then.
> 
> I think I just like making things complicated lol.....


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> :lol2: I know the feeling, we tend to think the more complicated it is the betterit will be for our animals! I wonder if they truly appreciate the effort we put in sometimes! :whistling2:
> 
> Once i have done their viv properly i will post some pics and let you know how i get along...
> 
> Need to find a good special on coco Husk, the loor space in their viv is going to need around 8 blocks or so! :bash:



Wow that's a lot of husk!!

Here check this out, there are tons of really good products on here, you could mix and match.
Coconut Chips - Surrey Pet Supplies
The substrate section can be a little vast, but have a good look round.


----------



## NicolasB

Tell me about it, now you know why i gotta do a custom interior and make sure it cant seep into anything! 

Saw an Ebay listing was £15 for 180l, but its ended and the seller doesnt have the same special :bash::bash::bash:

Will check out the link, Surrey Pet Supplies have been popping up a lot lately, they must be doing something right...

Gonna be changing over to Arcadia T5's when i move, so might just order the lights and husk together...



Iguanaquinn said:


> Wow that's a lot of husk!!
> 
> Here check this out, there are tons of really good products on here, you could mix and match.
> Coconut Chips - Surrey Pet Supplies
> The substrate section can be a little vast, but have a good look round.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Tell me about it, now you know why i gotta do a custom interior and make sure it cant seep into anything!
> 
> Saw an Ebay listing was £15 for 180l, but its ended and the seller doesnt have the same special :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> Will check out the link, Surrey Pet Supplies have been popping up a lot lately, they must be doing something right...
> 
> Gonna be changing over to Arcadia T5's when i move, so might just order the lights and husk together...


Quite like look of the T5's let me know if u get them and how they are.


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Quite like look of the T5's let me know if u get them and how they are.



Yeah gonna be £100 to start up so may have to do it in stages! :gasp:


----------



## NicolasB

Anyone know if running with her rear in the air is a sign she is gravid? she has been scratching loads since we shifted the viv around and just let her out for a roam and she is running with her rear legs a lot higher than usual? 

I have a big tub filled with compost for her to dig in and she isnt interested:gasp:

Bit late on a sunday afternoon to do anything, typical:whip:


----------



## NicolasB

I guess the easy thing to do was actually feel her belly before i posted, right?! :lol2:

Fingers crossed there will be some new additions to our AWD Family, just taken her to someone better equipped and fingers crossed something comes of them! :no1:



NicolasB said:


> Anyone know if running with her rear in the air is a sign she is gravid? she has been scratching loads since we shifted the viv around and just let her out for a roam and she is running with her rear legs a lot higher than usual?
> 
> I have a big tub filled with compost for her to dig in and she isnt interested:gasp:
> 
> Bit late on a sunday afternoon to do anything, typical:whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

can anyone help me with info on lophognathus temporalis care


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> I guess the easy thing to do was actually feel her belly before i posted, right?! :lol2:
> 
> Fingers crossed there will be some new additions to our AWD Family, just taken her to someone better equipped and fingers crossed something comes of them! :no1:


ooo i hope so... my eggs werent any good  oh well thers always next time..


----------



## jimjam1977

some more pictures i took today...


----------



## Blaptica

Jimjam. Some people prefer CWD because they think AWD are dull coloured ! I think your animals prove that wrong.

Nic B. I predict your are going to get some baby AWD this year (with my male !) 

By the way, if anybody else is looking for sexually mature AWD males, please let me know. I will have plenty more for sale in Sept for silly prices.


----------



## NicolasB

JimJam I really hope so!!!! Will keep you all posted...

Awesome pics, Ned Kelly is looking a right nice male, his red is awesome! After seeing your two girls i realise just how fat Casey is!! :gasp: Hoping once she has laid these eggs she may go back to being a normal size, rather than have her belly hang over the sides of whatever branch she is sitting on! :lol2:



jimjam1977 said:


> ooo i hope so... my eggs werent any good  oh well thers always next time..


----------



## NicolasB

I couldnt agree more, anyone who says AWD's are dull has clearly never seen an adult male showing off his belly!

Blaptica, I seriously hope so, I let the last clutch slip coz i wasnt prepared, so hopefully with a bit of help they will actually come of something...

If the males didnt fight i would love to ass to the collection with another adult male... (Starts thinking about building another viv and considers getting a second pair... :whistling2



Blaptica said:


> Jimjam. Some people prefer CWD because they think AWD are dull coloured ! I think your animals prove that wrong.
> 
> Nic B. I predict your are going to get some baby AWD this year (with my male !)
> 
> By the way, if anybody else is looking for sexually mature AWD males, please let me know. I will have plenty more for sale in Sept for silly prices.


----------



## jimjam1977

Blaptica said:


> Jimjam. Some people prefer CWD because they think AWD are dull coloured ! I think your animals prove that wrong.
> 
> Nic B. I predict your are going to get some baby AWD this year (with my male !)
> 
> By the way, if anybody else is looking for sexually mature AWD males, please let me know. I will have plenty more for sale in Sept for silly prices.


Cheers !! He is really showing his belly off lately.... Only time these guys are dull is when they are shedding and just woken up, I do like cwd's for their colours but I seriously think that awd's are the better looking, almost veloceraptor looking :2thumb: 

Oooo I'd love another male but I haven't the space... If I didn't have the stack with the beardies and the uros in I would of been sooooooo tempted


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> some more pictures i took today...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



Cracking m8!


----------



## jimjam1977

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cracking m8!


Thanks dude... They're me prize possession.... Although the ornate uros come a close 2nd!! Sssshhhhhhhh don't tell the beardies :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

Bump for this week!


----------



## MaMExotics

ive ask this b4 but never got a answer what would be better for a single AWD 4x2x4 or 6x3x3 (lxdxh)


----------



## NicolasB

MaMExotics said:


> ive ask this b4 but never got a answer what would be better for a single AWD 4x2x4 or 6x3x3 (lxdxh)


we not ignoring you mate i promies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Personally, I would go with the 6x3x3, that pretty much what i have an adult pair in now (Busy doing a fibreglass interior with a pond etc) and they are more than happy. The viv actually used to be upright, so 3.5x3x6, but i found that they spent most of their time close to their water bowl and only really went to the top to sleep, so i turned it on its side and decided to go all out on the interior and see what happens... :lol2:

The 4x2x4 seems like a good inbetween in terms of the compromise, you will lose a bit of floor space, but gain an extra foot in height, personally i think its much of a mcuhness and your personal preference at the end of the day. I think one would be more than happy in either of those enclosures...

Keep us posted! :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Are AWD's slow growers??


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Are AWD's slow growers??


]

Not entirely sure to be honest, I got mine as sub adults. but they are around 2.5 yrs and both are around 2.5 feet so still some growing to do... Apparently once they get to around 2 yrs the males start to develop the jowels and plump up...

Personally I believe growth rates depends hugely on husbandry. for example, i think an AWD that gets fed every other day and has a 5% uv light would grow slower than an AWD that is fed daily and has a 10% uv... Again, thats my personal view on it...

and before i get :censor: on, the 5% for an AWD was just an example, not what i, or any other AWD keepers should be using! : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> ]
> 
> Not entirely sure to be honest, I got mine as sub adults. but they are around 2.5 yrs and both are around 2.5 feet so still some growing to do... Apparently once they get to around 2 yrs the males start to develop the jowels and plump up...
> 
> Personally I believe growth rates depends hugely on husbandry. for example, i think an AWD that gets fed every other day and has a 5% uv light would grow slower than an AWD that is fed daily and has a 10% uv... Again, thats my personal view on it...
> 
> and before i get :censor: on, the 5% for an AWD was just an example, not what i, or any other AWD keepers should be using! : victory:



Yeah I have went through my temp's, humidity, blah blah blah with Blaptica, said everything was spot on! Just seems that my WD is taking an age to grow! :devil::devil::devil::devil:

But possibly I am used to Iguana's and the shed every 2-3 weeks and eat and eat and eat!


----------



## MaMExotics

NicolasB said:


> we not ignoring you mate i promies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Personally, I would go with the 6x3x3, that pretty much what i have an adult pair in now (Busy doing a fibreglass interior with a pond etc) and they are more than happy. The viv actually used to be upright, so 3.5x3x6, but i found that they spent most of their time close to their water bowl and only really went to the top to sleep, so i turned it on its side and decided to go all out on the interior and see what happens... :lol2:
> 
> The 4x2x4 seems like a good inbetween in terms of the compromise, you will lose a bit of floor space, but gain an extra foot in height, personally i think its much of a mcuhness and your personal preference at the end of the day. I think one would be more than happy in either of those enclosures...
> 
> Keep us posted! :2thumb:


and there was me thinking you were ignoring me :whistling2:
i am now defiantly allowed some new lizards and im swaying toward a AWD and a frillie other them some geckos, we will see im allowed a new one in sept/oct time  cant wait


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> and there was me thinking you were ignoring me :whistling2:
> i am now defiantly allowed some new lizards and im swaying toward a AWD and a frillie other them some geckos, we will see im allowed a new one in sept/oct time  cant wait


I have an AWD and I am considering a Frillie too...... I can't really help love my AWD and have never owned a Frille but would love too...


----------



## jimjam1977

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have an AWD and I am considering a Frillie too...... I can't really help love my AWD and have never owned a Frille but would love too...


I love Aussies! Especially my 4....
I would say they aren't fast growers... But I see my Aussies every day and you don't notice them growing if you know what I mean.... Just been watching my 3 girlie's having a dispute.. Lol no one got hurt but it were funny 
My sister has frillies (Girlie on here) she has even got an Australian frilly too... He's a beaut! With frillies their viv needs to be higher cos they do love to climb


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have an AWD and I am considering a Frillie too...... I can't really help love my AWD and have never owned a Frille but would love too...


i really like both and they seem a good step forward from a Beardie


----------



## MaMExotics

jimjam1977 said:


> I love Aussies! Especially my 4....
> I would say they aren't fast growers... But I see my Aussies every day and you don't notice them growing if you know what I mean.... Just been watching my 3 girlie's having a dispute.. Lol no one got hurt but it were funny
> My sister has frillies (Girlie on here) she has even got an Australian frilly too... He's a beaut! With frillies their viv needs to be higher cos they do love to climb


yea ive seen pics of her frillie and the 3 babys so cool this and the frillie thread are the only two thread that i keep up to date with


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimjam1977 said:


> I love Aussies! Especially my 4....
> I would say they aren't fast growers... But I see my Aussies every day and you don't notice them growing if you know what I mean.... Just been watching my 3 girlie's having a dispute.. Lol no one got hurt but it were funny
> My sister has frillies (Girlie on here) she has even got an Australian frilly too... He's a beaut! With frillies their viv needs to be higher cos they do love to climb


Yeah I like the Aussie Frillies! I have been judging growth on shedding... I am sitting waiting for a new UV light to be delivered! Wish they would hurry up :bash:



MaMExotics said:


> i really like both and they seem a good step forward from a Beardie


Yeah depends on what you like, I prefer arboreal and would recommend an AWD as an arboreal option for a Beardie. But if it was terrestrial I would go for a BTS as an option.


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah I have went through my temp's, humidity, blah blah blah with Blaptica, said everything was spot on! Just seems that my WD is taking an age to grow! :devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> But possibly I am used to Iguana's and the shed every 2-3 weeks and eat and eat and eat!


How old are they mate? my female has shed like once in the past 6 months, but i would imagine thats coz she is close to fully grown, but having said that, my males hasnt shed in months either...

As you did, spoken to Blaptica (AKA Legend Herp Man) ha ha and my temps etc feeding and all that are spot on too, my female laid eggs a couple weeks ago, so she must be reasonably healthy! even though the eggs were duffs! DOH! :bash:

I also agree that it could be due to having faster growing animals that your expectations are quite high, but generally speaking i think the AWD's are a tad slower than most, but SOOOO worth it once they are grown i think...



MaMExotics said:


> and there was me thinking you were ignoring me :whistling2:
> i am now defiantly allowed some new lizards and im swaying toward a AWD and a frillie other them some geckos, we will see im allowed a new one in sept/oct time  cant wait


Would we ever ignore anyone?! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

The AWD's are awesome mate, i can guarantee you wont be disappointed with them. The Frillies are next on my list i reckon, but the wife says she doesnt want something out of Jurassic Park running around the house! ha ha!


----------



## NicolasB

well wat do you know, this thread seems to have come alive again! :2thumb:

JimJam, not sure if you read my previous post, but the eggs were duffs and she is holding some back too! starting to stress about her binding them, will be gutted if something happens to her!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> How old are they mate? my female has shed like once in the past 6 months, but i would imagine thats coz she is close to fully grown, but having said that, my males hasnt shed in months either...
> 
> As you did, spoken to Blaptica (AKA Legend Herp Man) ha ha and my temps etc feeding and all that are spot on too, my female laid eggs a couple weeks ago, so she must be reasonably healthy! even though the eggs were duffs! DOH! :bash:
> 
> I also agree that it could be due to having faster growing animals that your expectations are quite high, but generally speaking i think the AWD's are a tad slower than most, but SOOOO worth it once they are grown i think...


I only have one it was brumated in the first season so it is a lot smaller than what it would be if not. Long story short about 10-11 mths old.

and around 7 inches snout to tail...


----------



## MaMExotics

NicolasB said:


> Would we ever ignore anyone?! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> The AWD's are awesome mate, i can guarantee you wont be disappointed with them. The Frillies are next on my list i reckon, but the wife says she doesnt want something out of Jurassic Park running around the house! ha ha!


:devil: u will get one someday


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> well wat do you know, this thread seems to have come alive again! :2thumb:
> 
> JimJam, not sure if you read my previous post, but the eggs were duffs and she is holding some back too! starting to stress about her binding them, will be gutted if something happens to her!


Yeah I read that... I think best to get her a box to dig in.... Bindii has been digging too.. She laid some eggs a couple of month ago but they were duffs too


----------



## MaMExotics

jimjam1977 said:


> Yeah I read that... I think best to get her a box to dig in.... Bindii has been digging too.. She laid some eggs a couple of month ago but they were duffs too


have you ever hatch any eggs or got any eggs close to hatching??


----------



## jimjam1977

MaMExotics said:


> have you ever hatch any eggs or got any eggs close to hatching??


Not with the Aussies but I have had eggs from my beardies... Been a bit slow this year though.. Last year was mega with the beardies


----------



## Blaptica

This might interest some of you.... What temps should you incubate AWD eggs at ????

This year I have tried 24c, 27c and 29c. Eggs are hatching very well at all temps. The lower temp ones just take longer but still I getting well over 90% hatching even at 24c. I am sure there are 'experts' out there, that will tell you this is far too cold to incubate lizard eggs.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> This might interest some of you.... What temps should you incubate AWD eggs at ????
> 
> This year I have tried 24c, 27c and 29c. Eggs are hatching very well at all temps. The lower temp ones just take longer but still I getting well over 90% hatching even at 24c. I am sure there are 'experts' out there, that will tell you this is far too cold to incubate lizard eggs.


cool any pics i will be looking at buying one around oct time or when i can get £450 for a sweet viv (i want the best for my little guy)


----------



## Blaptica

MaMExotics said:


> cool any pics i will be looking at buying one around oct time or when i can get £450 for a sweet viv (i want the best for my little guy)


All AWD babies in my experience look the same. If you search this thread you will find pics (from me) of hatching AWD.

There is no harm in starting off 'baby' AWD in smaller vivs. You don't need humungus vivs straight away if you are starting off with young ones.


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> All AWD babies in my experience look the same. If you search this thread you will find pics (from me) of hatching AWD.
> 
> There is no harm in starting off 'baby' AWD in smaller vivs. You don't need humungus vivs straight away if you are starting off with young ones.


what age could one live on this for 36” x 18” x 18” (WxDxH)??
what setup do u have for your babys


----------



## Blaptica

MaMExotics said:


> what age could one live on this for 36” x 18” x 18” (WxDxH)??
> what setup do u have for your babys


That size would probably be ok for around the first 6 months of life. Maybe a little longer. it depends how fast they grow. 
I keep up to 50 babies in vivs with a floor space of 4 square metres (2 metres by 2 metres ).


----------



## MaMExotics

Blaptica said:


> That size would probably be ok for around the first 6 months of life. Maybe a little longer. it depends how fast they grow.
> I keep up to 50 babies in vivs with a floor space of 4 square metres (2 metres by 2 metres ).


cool how many eggs you get in a year?


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> This might interest some of you.... What temps should you incubate AWD eggs at ????
> 
> This year I have tried 24c, 27c and 29c. Eggs are hatching very well at all temps. The lower temp ones just take longer but still I getting well over 90% hatching even at 24c. I am sure there are 'experts' out there, that will tell you this is far too cold to incubate lizard eggs.


Good to see around mate!

Interesting post about the temps, the 3 eggs my female laid a couple weeks ago were duffs, but i have a sneaky suspicion that they may have been over cooked by the person helping me, guess i will never know!

I am busy doing another interior for their viv, hopefully dont in the next week or so and then next on my list is an incubator so i can be prepared next time she decides to lay!

Keep well and hopefully chat to you soon...

Nic


----------



## Blaptica

MaMExotics said:


> cool how many eggs you get in a year?


I get more every year. This year it's 230 good looking eggs (incubating or hatched). Probably around 250 including the duff ones.


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> Good to see around mate!
> 
> Interesting post about the temps, the 3 eggs my female laid a couple weeks ago were duffs, but i have a sneaky suspicion that they may have been over cooked by the person helping me, guess i will never know!
> 
> I am busy doing another interior for their viv, hopefully dont in the next week or so and then next on my list is an incubator so i can be prepared next time she decides to lay!
> 
> Keep well and hopefully chat to you soon...
> 
> Nic


If the room the dragons are in remains above 22c and often goes above that, you don't need an incubator. It might be possible to keep the eggs in a ice cream tub of damp vermicullite within the viv. It doesn't matter if the temp varies. It just needs to stay within safe parameters.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

My AWD keeps glass dancing! I have put up a visual barrier but this does not seem to deter him :devil:

Are they prone to doing this?

I want to stop any problems before they arise, so tips would be great..

Thanks...


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD keeps glass dancing! I have put up a visual barrier but this does not seem to deter him :devil:
> 
> Are they prone to doing this?
> 
> I want to stop any problems before they arise, so tips would be great..
> 
> Thanks...


My male does it once in a while but normally stops after a few minutes and goes to chill out on his branch by the water... 

not too sure to be honest mate, temps ok? maybe a bit hot and he is tryin to escape to cool down? just a thought...

Maybe he just wans play time and to have a roam around the room...?


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> If the room the dragons are in remains above 22c and often goes above that, you don't need an incubator. It might be possible to keep the eggs in a ice cream tub of damp vermicullite within the viv. It doesn't matter if the temp varies. It just needs to stay within safe parameters.


Cheers for that, i will try that next time, if she lays again...

Was wondering if it would be possible to have the tub with vermiculite kind of suspended frmo the roof of the viv where they couldnt get to it? just thought it would be an easier solution to maintaining constant temps with a thermostat and ceramic heater...?

Probably a stupid question but i had to ask anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD keeps glass dancing! I have put up a visual barrier but this does not seem to deter him :devil:
> 
> Are they prone to doing this?
> 
> I want to stop any problems before they arise, so tips would be great..
> 
> Thanks...


is the visual barrier on the inside or outside of the glass? wondering if it is on the outside he may still be able to see his reflection in the glass and that could be what he is trying to get to?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> is the visual barrier on the inside or outside of the glass? wondering if it is on the outside he may still be able to see his reflection in the glass and that could be what he is trying to get to?


Temps are spot on! Barrier is on the outside, may change that.

Cheers..


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Temps are spot on! Barrier is on the outside, may change that.
> 
> Cheers..


Nice one, let us know how you get on?

I have alway wondered if the reflection on themselves in the glass is what freaks them out sometimes! i know if there temps are off and they too hot they would try escape to a cooler place, but glad to hear your temps are spot on, i expected no less from you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Nice one, let us know how you get on?
> 
> I have alway wondered if the reflection on themselves in the glass is what freaks them out sometimes! i know if there temps are off and they too hot they would try escape to a cooler place, but glad to hear your temps are spot on, i expected no less from you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha ha ha cheers, I am going to up grade to the T5 lighting soon too. Have you managed to get it sorted yet?


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha cheers, I am going to up grade to the T5 lighting soon too. Have you managed to get it sorted yet?


Unfortunately not mate, the fiberglass interior/pond im doing for them has set me back more than i expected, add that to moving house and having to buy a whole lot of things we werent expecting to and you have one extremely skint household!

Will probably try get the lighting sorted at the end of the month though...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Unfortunately not mate, the fiberglass interior/pond im doing for them has set me back more than i expected, add that to moving house and having to buy a whole lot of things we werent expecting to and you have one extremely skint household!
> 
> Will probably try get the lighting sorted at the end of the month though...


I am in a similar position :devil: moving house soon too (NIGHTMARE). Don't know how I am going to move my large viv's!

I just got an arcadia 12% bulb for my AWD so that will keep him for the next while anyway.

My move will mean that I have more spare income so that's when I will upgrade the lights.

Not much point in making new viv and background n all that cause mine is too young just now.

I am planning a double wardrobe with the entire background custom with a fishtank and a massive waterfall..... Seen something like what I wanted to do in Skye Serpentarium. Although the enclosure was A LOT bigger lol, think it was for a water monitor.....


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am in a similar position :devil: moving house soon too (NIGHTMARE). Don't know how I am going to move my large viv's!
> 
> I just got an arcadia 12% bulb for my AWD so that will keep him for the next while anyway.
> 
> My move will mean that I have more spare income so that's when I will upgrade the lights.
> 
> Not much point in making new viv and background n all that cause mine is too young just now.
> 
> I am planning a double wardrobe with the entire background custom with a fishtank and a massive waterfall..... Seen something like what I wanted to do in Skye Serpentarium. Although the enclosure was A LOT bigger lol, think it was for a water monitor.....


Ha Ha! i feel your pain mate, thank goodness i am done, it was a pain in the rear end! moving my viv was a nightmare too, thats why i never build vivs bigger than 2 foot deep, at least then you can still get it through a door! but when its 6 foot long like mine it still tends to be a challenge! Lol!

i have the opposite problem, moving means i will have less expendable income unfortunately, but at least we in a nice place with a massive garden... Got Foxes living in there, seen a Squirrel next door and a hedgehog in the road, think our animal family is gonna fit in perfectly! ha ha!

the backgrounds are a nightmare, thats why the new one is in fibreglass, it can be removed and even left freestanding in a room when we buy our own place... but by then i might decide to redo the whole room anyway!

nice one on the lights, let me know if you notice an improvement in behaviour, eating, growth etc. hopefully will have some cash at the end of the month and be able to upgrade mine too...

p.s. I wonder where that link in your signature will lead us... :whistling2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Ha Ha! i feel your pain mate, thank goodness i am done, it was a pain in the rear end! moving my viv was a nightmare too, thats why i never build vivs bigger than 2 foot deep, at least then you can still get it through a door! but when its 6 foot long like mine it still tends to be a challenge! Lol!
> 
> i have the opposite problem, moving means i will have less expendable income unfortunately, but at least we in a nice place with a massive garden... Got Foxes living in there, seen a Squirrel next door and a hedgehog in the road, think our animal family is gonna fit in perfectly! ha ha!
> 
> the backgrounds are a nightmare, thats why the new one is in fibreglass, it can be removed and even left freestanding in a room when we buy our own place... but by then i might decide to redo the whole room anyway!
> 
> nice one on the lights, let me know if you notice an improvement in behaviour, eating, growth etc. hopefully will have some cash at the end of the month and be able to upgrade mine too...
> 
> p.s. I wonder where that link in your signature will lead us... :whistling2:


Excellent! I got a few animals in my garden, but me and the Mrs are moving into a flat :rant2:

I am loosing my 3 bed house for a 2 bed flat! Saying that I am renting the house and we are trying to save to move abroad...

Personally I think we are moving so that she can force me do downsize and not get the Bosc I have had my eye on for the last 8 mths :devil:

Worth it in the end though, she says she wants her walkin wardrobe and Russian Blue, and I can have my reptile room...

If we move and I have a garage she said I can apply for my DWAL and get a croc.. (pipe dream)

Yeah trying to build the forum a little, being a mod gives me something to do rather than burst her ear about all my future reptile plans lol.

She like fluffy animals, and I like the ones that eat fluffy animals lol..


----------



## MaMExotics

ok guys i have decided on a AWD my BD is moving into a new viv soon so making a "baby" viv i have a 36"x18"x18" exo terra i have a few Q's

what temps should they be??

what heat bulb do u use??

what substrate do u use???

and if any one has any pointer that would be great


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> ok guys i have decided on a AWD my BD is moving into a new viv soon so making a "baby" viv i have a 36"x18"x18" exo terra i have a few Q's
> 
> what temps should they be??
> 
> what heat bulb do u use??
> 
> what substrate do u use???
> 
> and if any one has any pointer that would be great


I have my basking at around 100F.

I have an ambient temp around 77.

ATM I am just using BnQ spot lights, but I am changing them to halogen as they are a little cheaper to run.

I also use 12% arcaida bulbs, but will be upgrading to the T5 lights.

For substrate I use a soil sand mix and it seems to be fine.

Hope this helps, they are hardy little guys and a lot of fun....


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have my basking at around 100F.
> 
> I have an ambient temp around 77.
> 
> ATM I am just using BnQ spot lights, but I am changing them to halogen as they are a little cheaper to run.
> 
> I also use 12% arcaida bulbs, but will be upgrading to the T5 lights.
> 
> For substrate I use a soil sand mix and it seems to be fine.
> 
> Hope this helps, they are hardy little guys and a lot of fun....


how do u get that heat do u use a thermostat and what kind??

what ratio of sand : soil do u use??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I have my bulb connected to a Microclimate Dimmerstat the 600W.

This the residual heat heats the rest of my viv, but I have a backup AHS 500W heater in there also. I never really see it on though.

As long as the room sits around 62F at night you should be fine also and should not need to supply night heat.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have my bulb connected to a Microclimate Dimmerstat the 600W.
> 
> This the residual heat heats the rest of my viv, but I have a backup AHS 500W heater in there also. I never really see it on though.
> 
> As long as the room sits around 62F at night you should be fine also and should not need to supply night heat.


yea my room is really hot at night so what ratio of sand:soil do u have??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> yea my room is really hot at night so what ratio of sand:soil do u have??


Now u are asking lol, I don't know the exact mix but there is more soil than sand... a lot more, prob about 20/80.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> Now u are asking lol, I don't know the exact mix but there is more soil than sand... a lot more, prob about 20/80.


 ok do u use a 10.0 or a 5.0 UV bulb??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> ok do u use a 10.0 or a 5.0 UV bulb??


I use a use a 12%, I would use at least a 10 but make sure they can hide away from it too.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I use a use a 12%, I would use at least a 10 but make sure they can hide away from it too.


ok do u have any tips for keeping and setting up a AWD ?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> ok do u have any tips for keeping and setting up a AWD ?



I would give them plenty of places to hide I use the little wooden flexible hides used for small mammals. Give them a wet hide, stuffed with moss or similar. They like to climb and they are very very very fast. I give mine plenty of time alone with no other animals around as I have 3 cats. They are pretty shy so let them settle.

Give them a large waterbowl to swim but make sure they can get out ok. Then there is the ususal temps and humidity stuff to keep on top of. 

There are pics of my setup on this thread so have a look through. It might give u some ideas.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

mmcdermid said:


> he is around 10months old in this photo and is now abit bigger and taming slowly lol. as you can see, he is doing his normal trick, you pick me up and i poo. which he has mastered


Mine has got a thing for that, so now we put a bit of loo roll around his bum just in case


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I would give them plenty of places to hide I use the little wooden flexible hides used for small mammals. Give them a wet hide, stuffed with moss or similar. They like to climb and they are very very very fast. I give mine plenty of time alone with no other animals around as I have 3 cats. They are pretty shy so let them settle.
> 
> Give them a large waterbowl to swim but make sure they can get out ok. Then there is the ususal temps and humidity stuff to keep on top of.
> 
> There are pics of my setup on this thread so have a look through. It might give u some ideas.


my 2 dogs and cat are never in my room so its ok  cheers for the advice what temps do u keep yours at?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> my 2 dogs and cat are never in my room so its ok  cheers for the advice what temps do u keep yours at?


Basking = 100
Ambent Day = 73 - 75 (Cool end around 73)
Night Temps = 62 I have a back up heater incase the temps drop below, but AWD's can survive lower temps than 62... I just make sure that they don't drop below room temp.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> Basking = 100
> Ambent Day = 73 - 75 (Cool end around 73)
> Night Temps = 62 I have a back up heater incase the temps drop below, but AWD's can survive lower temps than 62... I just make sure that they don't drop below room temp.


ty so almost the same as my beardies


----------



## jimjam1977

G.R/Trooper said:


> Mine has got a thing for that, so now we put a bit of loo roll around his bum just in case


Haha a loo roll nappy :2thumb: I believe they do that when they are stressed.. Bruce one of my girls does that all the time I handle her.. Although Ned is ok.. 

I had him outside yesterday in the lovely sunshine and he were really calm.. He kept climbing onto my shoulder and bobbed his head .. He's great :flrt:


----------



## MaMExotics

MaMExotics said:


> ok guys i have decided on a AWD my BD is moving into a new viv soon so making a "baby" viv i have a 36"x18"x18" exo terra i have a few Q's
> 
> what temps should they be??
> 
> what heat bulb do u use??
> 
> what substrate do u use???
> 
> and if any one has any tips that would be great


any more input??


----------



## NicolasB

Greetings all! havent been on this thread in a while, hope you are all well?

just thought i would share a few pics of the new setup -


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Just to let you all know that I have ordered the T5 12% UV and will be installing a 250W ceramic (on a dim stat of course). I wanted to experiment with a new set-up and see if there is any change in behaviour from using a basking light to a ceramic.

Hopefully the T5 will increase his feeding response, as to be honest he does not eat a whole lot at the moment!


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Just to let you all know that I have ordered the T5 12% UV and will be installing a 250W ceramic (on a dim stat of course). I wanted to experiment with a new set-up and see if there is any change in behaviour from using a basking light to a ceramic.
> 
> Hopefully the T5 will increase his feeding response, as to be honest he does not eat a whole lot at the moment!


Pics or you didnt do the upgrade! :whistling2:

cant remember if i asked you already, but what are you feeding him on?

Just ordered myself a 250w ceramic too, but its for my roaches! ha ha! my MVB does perfectly at keeping the day temp right and room temperature of 20c over night is ok for them, so im pleasantly surprised at hoe the new setup came out actually! ha ha!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Pics or you didnt do the upgrade! :whistling2:
> 
> cant remember if i asked you already, but what are you feeding him on?
> 
> Just ordered myself a 250w ceramic too, but its for my roaches! ha ha! my MVB does perfectly at keeping the day temp right and room temperature of 20c over night is ok for them, so im pleasantly surprised at hoe the new setup came out actually! ha ha!


I have not upgraded him yet still waiting for some stuff to come through, I am down grading the viv size for a few months to a 3x2x2 so that I can monitor is feeding a little better. I am going to start weighing him weekly or bi weekly too. I know he eats though as he poos lol, think I am just used to reps with a faster growth rate.

I feed him a mixture of Dubai Roaches, Turkistan Roaches, Black Crix, Silent Brown Crix, Hoppers and Meal Worms.

Edit - I read somewhere that the fact that the AWD is not as arboreal as once thought. The person was arguing that they spend a lot of thier time on the ground! I would think that the babies would stay high to evade preditors, but as adult they will have a more fierce defense system so they would be better equipped to terresterial life. Interesting argument though, would be good to investigate. Your setup would be a good way to monitor the behaviour as it is longer than what it is tall.


----------



## NicolasB

MaMExotics said:


> any more input??


just seen this and realised nobody had replied, not very nice of us now was it!? :whistling2:


ok guys i have decided on a AWD my BD is moving into a new viv soon so making a "baby" viv i have a 36"x18"x18" exo terra i have a few Q's

that viv will be ok for a baby, but i wouldnt expect it to last more than a few months, although some people say AWD's are very slow growers, so it may last a bit longer...


what temps should they be?? 

I have 35c basking spot, around 23c cool end, my water is 21c and they stay at about 20c over night, this is room temp in our house...

what heat bulb do u use?? 

I use an MVB for UVB and heat and also have 2 compacts for UVB. I wouldnt advise an MBV in any viv smaller than 4 foot, and even then i would be careful, they generate a LOT of heat and whatever you do, DONT stat the MVB, it will pop within days... I would personally use a ceramic heater on a stat for heat if i were you, UVB tubes if possible and a normal basking light for the basking spot...


what substrate do u use???

I personally use coco husk, but it is messy! it does hold the humidity quite well though and can cheap if you shop properly - i got 24 bricks for £15 delivered to my door! bargain! Some people use wood chips, which i would avoid at a young age, fine for adults. and some use a sand/soil mixture, its personal preference at the end of the day... (Obviously taking the animals safety into consideration first!)

Bear in mind that their humidity requirements arent as high as a CWD and they will happily thrive at 50 - 60 % humidity...

and if any one has any tips that would be great 

Dont jump off a moving bus! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
something i have been sharing with people that i forgot until recently was holding them at about head height when you handle them. i used to do this with my Ig's and have been trying it recently with the AWD's and it seems to work. not sure if its coz they realise they cant go anywhere or if they are content being as high as they can and feel safer?!

My male is normally a psycho, but i tried that with him and this was the result - 










hope this helps and if you have any questions just ask, feel free to PM me as well if you like...: victory:

Nic


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> just seen this and realised nobody had replied, not very nice of us now was it!? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> ok guys i have decided on a AWD my BD is moving into a new viv soon so making a "baby" viv i have a 36"x18"x18" exo terra i have a few Q's
> 
> that viv will be ok for a baby, but i wouldnt expect it to last more than a few months, although some people say AWD's are very slow growers, so it may last a bit longer...
> 
> 
> what temps should they be??
> 
> I have 35c basking spot, around 23c cool end, my water is 21c and they stay at about 20c over night, this is room temp in our house...
> 
> what heat bulb do u use??
> 
> I use an MVB for UVB and heat and also have 2 compacts for UVB. I wouldnt advise an MBV in any viv smaller than 4 foot, and even then i would be careful, they generate a LOT of heat and whatever you do, DONT stat the MVB, it will pop within days... I would personally use a ceramic heater on a stat for heat if i were you, UVB tubes if possible and a normal basking light for the basking spot...
> 
> 
> what substrate do u use???
> 
> I personally use coco husk, but it is messy! it does hold the humidity quite well though and can cheap if you shop properly - i got 24 bricks for £15 delivered to my door! bargain! Some people use wood chips, which i would avoid at a young age, fine for adults. and some use a sand/soil mixture, its personal preference at the end of the day... (Obviously taking the animals safety into consideration first!)
> 
> Bear in mind that their humidity requirements arent as high as a CWD and they will happily thrive at 50 - 60 % humidity...
> 
> and if any one has any tips that would be great
> 
> Dont jump off a moving bus! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> something i have been sharing with people that i forgot until recently was holding them at about head height when you handle them. i used to do this with my Ig's and have been trying it recently with the AWD's and it seems to work. not sure if its coz they realise they cant go anywhere or if they are content being as high as they can and feel safer?!
> 
> My male is normally a psycho, but i tried that with him and this was the result -
> 
> image
> 
> hope this helps and if you have any questions just ask, feel free to PM me as well if you like...: victory:
> 
> Nic


Where do u get the 24 from?


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have not upgraded him yet still waiting for some stuff to come through, I am down grading the viv size for a few months to a 3x2x2 so that I can monitor is feeding a little better. I am going to start weighing him weekly or bi weekly too. I know he eats though as he poos lol, think I am just used to reps with a faster growth rate.
> 
> I feed him a mixture of Dubai Roaches, Turkistan Roaches, Black Crix, Silent Brown Crix, Hoppers and Meal Worms.
> 
> Edit - I read somewhere that the fact that the AWD is not as arboreal as once thought. The person was arguing that they spend a lot of thier time on the ground! I would think that the babies would stay high to evade preditors, but as adult they will have a more fierce defense system so they would be better equipped to terresterial life. Interesting argument though, would be good to investigate. Your setup would be a good way to monitor the behaviour as it is longer than what it is tall.


Ha Ha! its so funny you mention that mate, its a debate i been having with a few people lately, it may have even been on here somewhere!

I am of the opinion that they are not as arboreal as we all may think, and certainly not as arboreal as the CWD. Have you ever seen a pic of one in the wild thats in a tree? i havent, but i have seen loads of pics of them on rocks along side the rivers and swimming and on branches close to the water...

My viv used to be 6 high, but i turned it on its side and redid it because they never made full use of the height and to be honest, they seem a lot happier having more space to run around vertically than when they had all that height. My two spend the cast majority of their time either in the water or chilling next to it, so personally I will be maintaining my stance that they are not as arboreal as we may seem, and certainly not in captivity...

Some people also provide hides for them, this may be good for themas babies, but i have NEVER seen mine go into their hide, they never had one until i built the new viv and i havent seen them using it since i provided it. My female laid eggs a few weeks back and didnt bother going to the hide, she just lay them in the husk right in front of the viv!

i am sure its a debate which will go for a long time though...


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Where do u get the 24 from?


]

Fleabay mate, i couldnt believe it when i saw it, so i ordered some and it was a box of 24 blocks. ok they not individually wrapped but who cares?!

here is the link bud - box of 24 Coco Peat blocks (eco earth / jungle bedding) | eBay

a tenner plus a fiver for delivery and it arrived in like 3 days, couldnt believe it!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I moving towards the less arboreal camp too. I have friends in Australia snd they say they see them on the paths and beside water. I might have too look into the blocks.


----------



## Rabb

Mine are never on the ground. They spend all there time on the branches or on there ledges. The only time there on the ground is when they go digging for escaped roaches.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> Mine are never on the ground. They spend all there time on the branches or on there ledges. The only time there on the ground is when they go digging for escaped roaches.


 
Mine is still young but spends a lot of time in up high, but after speaking to a few people, I am not sure anymore that they are as arboreal as thier CWD cousin.

I suppose that they are technically classed as being semi-arboreal anyway, would explain a lot lol.....

I imagine it depends on how you keep them in captivity too.... So temp gradient, UV gradient, height, width, length and stage of lifecycle. I would imagine that dominance and hierarchy would also play a part.....

I suppose that it's a debate that could go on for a rather long time with no definitive answer! Would take a lot of time spent reseaching the hierarchial behaviours, sun cycles and a lot more factors that I franky can't be bothered even going into :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Rabb said:


> Mine are never on the ground. They spend all there time on the branches or on there ledges. The only time there on the ground is when they go digging for escaped roaches.


how old are yours? I think we touched on this earlier, I would imagine the younger they are the more likely they are to take refuge in the trees...

Mine are both 2.5 yrs old and over 2 foot and spend their days lazing around the pond...

as IguanaQuinn has said, this debate could rage on forever, i guess it all comes down to personal experience...


----------



## Rabb

Mine are about 14 months old. 

Based on what I've seen and read I still think they should be kept with at least 4 feet in hight.

Your right Nicolas this is one of those never ending subjects. At the end of the day as long as they are happy and healthy it doesn't matter.


----------



## NicolasB

Rabb said:


> Mine are about 14 months old.
> 
> Based on what I've seen and read I still think they should be kept with at least 4 feet in hight.
> 
> Your right Nicolas this is one of those never ending subjects. At the end of the day as long as they are happy and healthy it doesn't matter.


yeah i agree, dont get me wrong, i wont be arguing that people should be keeping them in a 4x2x2 or something ridiculous, but i dont feel 6 foot is a must for them either...

Like i said earlier, mine were in a 6 high viv, turned it on its side, now its 3.5 high and they have 6 foot of ground space (half of which is there pond!) to mission about in and they seem happy as can be.

and yip, we could all argue till we blue in the face and eventually all come to agreement on it, then someone else will come along and say BUT and we will all go off in a circle again! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I remember seeing your little ones by the way, got some updated pics? how are they getting on...? Love seeing baby AWD's! : victory:


----------



## Rabb

lol there not so small any more will try and get some pic's when I get some time.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I have an double wardrobe in mind for my little guy... Like i would with an Iguana so hopefully that will be good for him/her (or them)...

i was planning on making a few shevles so that they can regulate and sit where they like.


Nic, how big/long are both of yours?? I am trying to gauge the growth rate but I have never had a definitive answer...... Really I just want to know that if in a year mine will be longer than 24" or something like that....


----------



## NicolasB

That should be plenty space for them, i would imagine a trio would be quite happy in there provided they have enough to clinb on etc and get away from each other and a decent pond to have a swim in...

Mine are both just over 2 feet each, i would say around the 65cm mark... im not sure if you would get to 2 foot in a year, i hear they are slow growers, hence why i bought mine grown on... :whistling2:



Iguanaquinn said:


> I have an double wardrobe in mind for my little guy... Like i would with an Iguana so hopefully that will be good for him/her (or them)...
> 
> i was planning on making a few shevles so that they can regulate and sit where they like.
> 
> 
> Nic, how big/long are both of yours?? I am trying to gauge the growth rate but I have never had a definitive answer...... Really I just want to know that if in a year mine will be longer than 24" or something like that....


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> That should be plenty space for them, i would imagine a trio would be quite happy in there provided they have enough to clinb on etc and get away from each other and a decent pond to have a swim in...
> 
> Mine are both just over 2 feet each, i would say around the 65cm mark... im not sure if you would get to 2 foot in a year, i hear they are slow growers, hence why i bought mine grown on... :whistling2:


Yeah the majority of people say that they are slow growing, but I have also heard people saying they grow up fast... Not sure if they are using that as a phrase!


----------



## Rabb

Well mine at around 14-15 months must be getting close to 2 feet nose to tip of tail. They get big quicker than you think.

I need to get some pic's of mine up to get some second opinions on there sex.


----------



## NicolasB

thats quite interesting Rabb, would be great to see some pics and see if we can help you sex them...

i would imagine like most reps with the right diet and lighting etc you could reach optimal growth levels, going on 2 feet at 15 months sounds impressive to me... :no1:

Like i said, I have no experience with babies of this species so i couldnt comment confidently...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Can someone give me a hand with a ceramic issue?? I am generally pretty good with equipment, but this has me a bit stumped (due to inexperience).....

I have always used bulbs or AHS heaters, I have never used a ceramic bulb before. I got a: Exo Terra Ceramic Heat Emitter 250w - Surrey Pet Supplies

I was going to use it with: Exo Terra Glow Light Large 25cm - Surrey Pet Supplies...... Is this ok?? It says not to on the insrcuctions?! So basically, can someone point me in the right direction please.

I want my ceramic suspended from the ceiling pointing straight down onto a basking spot...... What can I use??


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Can someone give me a hand with a ceramic issue?? I am generally pretty good with equipment, but this has me a bit stumped (due to inexperience).....
> 
> I have always used bulbs or AHS heaters, I have never used a ceramic bulb before. I got a: Exo Terra Ceramic Heat Emitter 250w - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> I was going to use it with: Exo Terra Glow Light Large 25cm - Surrey Pet Supplies...... Is this ok?? It says not to on the insrcuctions?! So basically, can someone point me in the right direction please.
> 
> I want my ceramic suspended from the ceiling pointing straight down onto a basking spot...... What can I use??


i dont think the Exo Terra reflectors can handle the heat of a 250w mate, you will need a decent ceramic fitting for something that strong... 

any reason you using a 250 and not something smaller?

i used the following for my terrapin the other day, works a treat - 

CERAMIC BULB HOLDER, 250W DULL EMITTER & REFLECTOR KIT | eBay

I only bought the reflector as i had a ceramic fitting already, but the lik above is a pretty good deal and all you need is some electric cable to hook it up...

The fitting in the kit is one of the best around and makes suspending it well easy...

hope this helps bud?!


----------



## NicolasB

And it works out cheaper, the reflector is also bigger too!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> i dont think the Exo Terra reflectors can handle the heat of a 250w mate, you will need a decent ceramic fitting for something that strong...
> 
> any reason you using a 250 and not something smaller?
> 
> i used the following for my terrapin the other day, works a treat -
> 
> CERAMIC BULB HOLDER, 250W DULL EMITTER & REFLECTOR KIT | eBay
> 
> I only bought the reflector as i had a ceramic fitting already, but the lik above is a pretty good deal and all you need is some electric cable to hook it up...
> 
> The fitting in the kit is one of the best around and makes suspending it well easy...
> 
> hope this helps bud?!


I usually get the highest voltage so that I can always chop and change between vivs of different sizes.... Everything that I have is always statted anyway so it wouldn't be used to full potential (well I think anyway)....

To be fair I think that I made a mistake on the 250 and should have went for the 100 - 150 it's for my WD...... Wanted to change the spot light to a ceramic and experiment a little....

250 may have been overkill though! I am going to move the AHS heater out of the viv and just run the ceramic at day and night temps though....


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I usually get the highest voltage so that I can always chop and change between vivs of different sizes.... Everything that I have is always statted anyway so it wouldn't be used to full potential (well I think anyway)....
> 
> To be fair I think that I made a mistake on the 250 and should have went for the 100 - 150 it's for my WD...... Wanted to change the spot light to a ceramic and experiment a little....
> 
> 250 may have been overkill though! I am going to move the AHS heater out of the viv and just run the ceramic at day and night temps though....


I know what you mean, you can always use it at half power, but cant use a 100w at double power! ha ha! i also got a 250w delivered yesterday for my new roach enclosure and it says its rated to 503c!!! thats mental!

If your house is double glazed i wouldnt bother with night time heat to be honest, my house is 20c over night, with no heating on, and my AWD's are fine... they tend to sleep in the water too which is about 19 over night and when i get up in the morning they are running around like mental, and thats even before i switch the lights on!

I only have a 160w MVB in there and it creates a perfect thermal gradient too...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> I know what you mean, you can always use it at half power, but cant use a 100w at double power! ha ha! i also got a 250w delivered yesterday for my new roach enclosure and it says its rated to 503c!!! thats mental!
> 
> If your house is double glazed i wouldnt bother with night time heat to be honest, my house is 20c over night, with no heating on, and my AWD's are fine... they tend to sleep in the water too which is about 19 over night and when i get up in the morning they are running around like mental, and thats even before i switch the lights on!
> 
> I only have a 160w MVB in there and it creates a perfect thermal gradient too...


My temps at night tend to drop to around 17C which Blaptica said was perfect.... I am still moving stuff around between houses though, so that's in my house.In the Mrs's place though, she wants to put them in a cupboard at the bottom of the hall :gasp:... i don't really have much choice in the matter though to be honest.... We are going to hang a glass door though so we can see the animls. It's going to be my little reptile room as the Boa is going in there too. The room is a little cold though, but I have not yet monitored the temps, but I will... So its just a precaution. If I set it to 17c and the temp is fine then great, it won't even come on.....


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> My temps at night tend to drop to around 17C which Blaptica said was perfect.... I am still moving stuff around between houses though, so that's in my house.In the Mrs's place though, she wants to put them in a cupboard at the bottom of the hall :gasp:... i don't really have much choice in the matter though to be honest.... We are going to hang a glass door though so we can see the animls. It's going to be my little reptile room as the Boa is going in there too. The room is a little cold though, but I have not yet monitored the temps, but I will... So its just a precaution. If I set it to 17c and the temp is fine then great, it won't even come on.....


sounds good bud... keep us posted on how you get on...

if i wasnt in a rented house i would have converted one of the bedrooms into a room for the reps already... ahhh the dream... :lol2:


----------



## Blaptica

My only concern with using a ceramic heater you know is over powered for the viv, is that if the thermostat fails in the on position, your dragon is going to get cooked.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> My only concern with using a ceramic heater you know is over powered for the viv, is that if the thermostat fails in the on position, your dragon is going to get cooked.


Hey Hey! been a while since i seen you around, how you doing?

I agree with you on that one, i try have everything off over night, just in case... even during the day with a 160w MVB i sometimes worry they may overheat, but with the size of the viv it has worked out perfect...

P.s. all the eggs were duffs sadly. but i am going to invest in an incubator in the new year and try hatch the next batch myself... The male i got for you is coming along, still psycho at times, but managed to get him out the other day and got away with him closing his eyes and letting me scratch his head!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> My only concern with using a ceramic heater you know is over powered for the viv, is that if the thermostat fails in the on position, your dragon is going to get cooked.


That is a very good point! if that thing hits stupid temps I will not have anything left in there! As i say I have never used just a ceramic before, the AHS heaters are reliable as hell, I do trust them.....

I am not sure about this 250w bulb though.... I might just get the 100W instead.... Far safer option! Not just for my WD but also for the house! Could be a fire hazard if the stat fails!


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> Hey Hey! been a while since i seen you around, how you doing?
> 
> I agree with you on that one, i try have everything off over night, just in case... even during the day with a 160w MVB i sometimes worry they may overheat, but with the size of the viv it has worked out perfect...
> 
> P.s. all the eggs were duffs sadly. but i am going to invest in an incubator in the new year and try hatch the next batch myself... The male i got for you is coming along, still psycho at times, but managed to get him out the other day and got away with him closing his eyes and letting me scratch his head!


Yes I am fine ta. Better luck with incubation next year. Good to hear the male is doing well. I am bringing another 19 subadult/adult males, plus 100 babies over to Uk in a few days.


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> That is a very good point! if that thing hits stupid temps I will not have anything left in there! As i say I have never used just a ceramic before, the AHS heaters are reliable as hell, I do trust them.....
> 
> *I am not sure about this 250w bulb though*.... I might just get the 100W instead.... Far safer option! Not just for my WD but also for the house! Could be a fire hazard if the stat fails!


A 250w ceramic bulb is very roughly the equivilent in terms of heating power, as around 375 watts of normal spot bulbs !


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> A 250w ceramic bulb is very roughly the equivilent in terms of heating power, as around 375 watts of normal spot bulbs !



Wow that's just far too much! I will just get another bulb, no hurray anyway, he has everything he needs at the moment. I just got him the T5 setup too!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Hi folks, just a little update, I put in another waterbowl and a few more plants..... Just thought I would share, asa he will be moving into his new home within the next couple of weeks...


















He is starting to develop a love of sleeping in his waterbowl, so I decided to give him the option of a warm waterbowl near his basking spot, and a cool one, that is in the cool side of his viv...


----------



## Girlie

Iguanaquinn said:


> Hi folks, just a little update, I put in another waterbowl and a few more plants..... Just thought I would share, asa he will be moving into his new home within the next couple of weeks...
> 
> image
> image
> 
> He is starting to develop a love of sleeping in his waterbowl, so I decided to give him the option of a warm waterbowl near his basking spot, and a cool one, that is in the cool side of his viv...


Looks good :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Girlie said:


> Looks good :2thumb:



Thanks! I noticed in your sig there, about Frillies! I want one so bad, but I don't really have the space for one :devil:


----------



## Girlie

Iguanaquinn said:


> Thanks! I noticed in your sig there, about Frillies! I want one so bad, but I don't really have the space for one :devil:


Aww..... Shame.... They are gawjus :flrt:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Girlie said:


> Aww..... Shame.... They are gawjus :flrt:



What's the adult viv dimensions for one them?

I will be honest I do have the room, but I think that the Mrs would leave me! She is totally sick of my reptiles!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

At what size roughly can you sex WD's? I have had a look at mine and there are some very small but obvious pores.... Are the pores a reliable method....

I can only find how to sex CWD's and the females either have TINY pores or none!

Thanks!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> At what size roughly can you sex WD's? I have had a look at mine and there are some very small but obvious pores.... Are the pores a reliable method....
> 
> I can only find how to sex CWD's and the females either have TINY pores or none!
> 
> Thanks!!


Anyone??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> Anyone??


ANYONE :lol2:

I love this thread, but sometimes it's like watching paint dry!


----------



## Mu Shu

*CWD owner... looked for the Aussie kind tho...*

Hi Guys and girls...
new to the forum and was lookin for the CWD thread... haven't found it yet but thought I'd say hi!

with My CWD I was told it was very hard to sex them, you would have to wait until he/she was 4 yrs old..... don't know how much truth is in this, I'm quite new to the reptile world...

I've had my CWD for just over a month and have noticed him grow in such a short amount of time!!
In characteristics... how would the Aussie WD differ from the Chinki WD?

thanks


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> At what size roughly can you sex WD's? I have had a look at mine and there are some very small but obvious pores.... Are the pores a reliable method....
> 
> I can only find how to sex CWD's and the females either have TINY pores or none!
> 
> Thanks!!


Aussie WD's and Green WD's are not even in the same genus. Sexing them is completely different. There is more in common to sexing beardies and GWD than AWD and GWD. 

Forget about pores with AWD. Neither sex has well developed femoral pores unlike male beardies /GWD. 

AWD males = larger heads, more obvious silver lips/strong black stripes on head. Also strong red colour on chest. Females can be pink underneath or off white but not strong red. 

By all means post pics of the 'belly' of your dragons and I will give you my opinion if that is of help. Sexing usually possible at around 1 year old and sometimes around 6 months old.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Aussie WD's and Green WD's are not even in the same genus. Sexing them is completely different. There is more in common to sexing beardies and GWD than AWD and GWD.
> 
> Forget about pores with AWD. Neither sex has well developed femoral pores unlike male beardies /GWD.
> 
> AWD males = larger heads, more obvious silver lips/strong black stripes on head. Also strong red colour on chest. Females can be pink underneath or off white but not strong red.
> 
> By all means post pics of the 'belly' of your dragons and I will give you my opinion if that is of help. Sexing usually possible at around 1 year old and sometimes around 6 months old.


Thanks Blaptica, could not find any reference for sexing ANYWHERE! Excellent thanks I will get a pic and see what you think.....


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Aussie WD's and Green WD's are not even in the same genus. Sexing them is completely different. There is more in common to sexing beardies and GWD than AWD and GWD.
> 
> Forget about pores with AWD. Neither sex has well developed femoral pores unlike male beardies /GWD.
> 
> AWD males = larger heads, more obvious silver lips/strong black stripes on head. Also strong red colour on chest. Females can be pink underneath or off white but not strong red.
> 
> By all means post pics of the 'belly' of your dragons and I will give you my opinion if that is of help. Sexing usually possible at around 1 year old and sometimes around 6 months old.


Not to mention the Males are a LOT better looking! :whistling2:

And just when Quinn was moaning that this thread is like watching paint dry you pop up with some invaluable information! ha ha!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Not to mention the Males are a LOT better looking! :whistling2:
> 
> And just when Quinn was moaning that this thread is like watching paint dry you pop up with some invaluable information! ha ha!


Ha ha ha to be honest I would have just asked Blaptica, but he must be a busy man and don't want to bombard him with questions....


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha to be honest I would have just asked Blaptica, but he must be a busy man and don't want to bombard him with questions....


like i have said before, i dont call him LegendHerpMan for nothing you know! somehow he always manages to find time to answer our questions, which we obviously all appreciate massively!

Now all i am waiting for is an invitation to the farm when I am in Portugal next... :whistling2: (We can all dream you know!)


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> Thanks Blaptica, could not find any reference for sexing ANYWHERE! Excellent thanks I will get a pic and see what you think.....


No probs... Also I forgot try also Agama International on you- tube. There is a video from Bert Langerwerfs son Timo on how to sex AWD.


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> like i have said before, i dont call him LegendHerpMan for nothing you know! somehow he always manages to find time to answer our questions, which we obviously all appreciate massively!
> 
> Now all i am waiting for is an invitation to the farm when I am in Portugal next... :whistling2: (We can all dream you know!)


Bert was definately HML not me ! Our farm is very much in the middle of nowhere and very difficult to get to. Only really interesting if you want to see alot of AWD all in one place !


----------



## Blaptica

This might interest you... Keeping AWD in Portugal can be a dngerous business. last week I had to catch alot of Baby AWD from a few of our cages. The baby AWD like to dig holes in the ground and I have to dig them out VERY CAREFULLY by hand. 

In one hole I pulled this out instead of a baby AWD 



















Its a Buthus species scorpion and potentially lethal ! You need a DWA license to keep them in the UK. It must have entered the cage as a baby hidden inside a piece of wood I guess...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> This might interest you... Keeping AWD in Portugal can be a dngerous business. last week I had to catch alot of Baby AWD from a few of our cages. The baby AWD like to dig holes in the ground and I have to dig them out VERY CAREFULLY by hand.
> 
> In one hole I pulled this out instead of a baby AWD
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Its a Buthus species scorpion and potentially lethal ! You need a DWA license to keep them in the UK. It must have entered the cage as a baby hidden inside a piece of wood I guess...


Wow that must have been an interesting find!!


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Bert was definately HML not me ! Our farm is very much in the middle of nowhere and very difficult to get to. Only really interesting if you want to see alot of AWD all in one place !


I never got the chance to meet him, but i understand his work was incredible! I go to Portugal every couple of years to visit my niece in Lisbon, so i may have to twist yr arm and bring her to come see them next time im there... :whistling2:



Blaptica said:


> This might interest you... Keeping AWD in Portugal can be a dngerous business. last week I had to catch alot of Baby AWD from a few of our cages. The baby AWD like to dig holes in the ground and I have to dig them out VERY CAREFULLY by hand.
> 
> In one hole I pulled this out instead of a baby AWD
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Its a Buthus species scorpion and potentially lethal ! You need a DWA license to keep them in the UK. It must have entered the cage as a baby hidden inside a piece of wood I guess...


Holy Moly! thats crazy man, being stung by that definitely wouldnt be fun!!!!! has anything like that ever done damage to one of your AWD's?


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> I never got the chance to meet him, but i understand his work was incredible! I go to Portugal every couple of years to visit my niece in Lisbon, so i may have to twist yr arm and bring her to come see them next time im there... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moly! thats crazy man, being stung by that definitely wouldnt be fun!!!!! has anything like that ever done damage to one of your AWD's?


Well its a five hour round trip from Lisbon ! We are close to the spanish border. Plus with the new planned road tolls here it would be a very expensive journey. Ask your niece about it !

There was no evidence that the scorpion had harmed any of the AWD, but it was very fat after eating alot of the insects that were meant to be for them. The scolopendra centipedes worry me alot more than the scorpions. They are huge and have a very nasty toxic bite.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Well its a five hour round trip from Lisbon ! We are close to the spanish border. Plus with the new planned road tolls here it would be a very expensive journey. Ask your niece about it !
> 
> There was no evidence that the scorpion had harmed any of the AWD, but it was very fat after eating alot of the insects that were meant to be for them. The scolopendra centipedes worry me alot more than the scorpions. They are huge and have a very nasty toxic bite.


The joys of living in a hotter climate! Saying that the reps are better lol...

Me and the OH are planning a trip to OZ soon.... I want to do a bit of traveling as I would like to move out of the UK...

I fancy OZ for the reps, BTS, WD's, Carpet's, Frillies and so much more! But saying that, need to check all of the important factors too. Schools, work, cost of living and Imigration!


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Well its a five hour round trip from Lisbon ! We are close to the spanish border. Plus with the new planned road tolls here it would be a very expensive journey. Ask your niece about it !
> 
> There was no evidence that the scorpion had harmed any of the AWD, but it was very fat after eating alot of the insects that were meant to be for them. The scolopendra centipedes worry me alot more than the scorpions. They are huge and have a very nasty toxic bite.


She is only 9 this year, so i doubt she has a clue! ha ha!

I sometimes wish i had stayed in Portugal when i lived there, and then i ended up in the UK of all places, what was i thinking?!?!? :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> The joys of living in a hotter climate! Saying that the reps are better lol...
> 
> Me and the OH are planning a trip to OZ soon.... I want to do a bit of traveling as I would like to move out of the UK...
> 
> I fancy OZ for the reps, BTS, WD's, Carpet's, Frillies and so much more! But saying that, need to check all of the important factors too. Schools, work, cost of living and Imigration!


Just pack you bags and wing it mate! :lol2:

Would love to do an Oz trip, wanna dive the barrier reef soooo bad! and see a few frillies on the way!


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> She is only 9 this year, so i doubt she has a clue! ha ha!
> 
> I sometimes wish i had stayed in Portugal when i lived there, and then i ended up in the UK of all places, what was i thinking?!?!? :lol2:


Apart from the hotter climate (which I don't like !!) , there are very few advantages of living here. In fact alot of disadvantages. 

Certainly there would be a huge advantage in living in an english speaking country like Australia. But your reptiles can't come with you !


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Apart from the hotter climate (which I don't like !!) , there are very few advantages of living here. In fact alot of disadvantages.
> 
> Certainly there would be a huge advantage in living in an english speaking country like Australia. But your reptiles can't come with you !


My reps can't come!!!! I thought I could stick them in quarantine?.....


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Apart from the hotter climate (which I don't like !!) , there are very few advantages of living here. In fact alot of disadvantages.
> 
> Certainly there would be a huge advantage in living in an english speaking country like Australia. But your reptiles can't come with you !


I must admit that was one of the main reasons i left, the language barrier was a nightmare, and i am half Portuguese and can speak a bit too!!!

But oh how i miss summer in Albufeira!!! ha ha!

and if i cant take my reps with i am counting Aus out too! :bash:


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> My reps can't come!!!! I thought I could stick them in quarantine?.....


 
No definately not !! They are very strict about anything going in or out. You couldn't even take anything Australian with you, i.e your AWD would have to stay in blighty


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Here are a few snaps of the underside of my AWD


----------



## Blaptica

Its difficult to be sure as it is still quite small. Is it as pale underneath your fingers/thumbs ? Certainly not an obvious male yet put it that way. But there is still time for male colours to develop.

Here is a pair of young AWD. The female is about as pink as they get. Often they do not show this pink colour at all. I have a theory about why some are pink and others not. I may have more evidence to prove/disprove my theory next year based on this years hold backs (60+ babies !). 

Anyway the pics


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Its difficult to be sure as it is still quite small. Is it as pale underneath your fingers/thumbs ? Certainly not an obvious male yet put it that way. But there is still time for male colours to develop.
> 
> Here is a pair of young AWD. The female is about as pink as they get. Often they do not show this pink colour at all. I have a theory about why some are pink and others not. I may have more evidence to prove/disprove my theory next year based on this years hold backs (60+ babies !).
> 
> Anyway the pics
> 
> image
> 
> image


Brilliant! Yes it is pretty much as pale, far more like the female! There is a very slight tinge of peach, it is just developing.

I will get some better photo's they are not that clear! I was in a hurry, had a busy weekend. I will try to use another camera see if I can get the colours a little better...

It's killing me waiting lol.... A friend has a male, just a little big bigger..... Not sure who he got it from though, don't really want to mix them if they are from the same family..... To be fair though, it prob did come from you Blaptica, he owns Ayrshire Exotics, ring any bells?? His name is Robert, for the life of me I can't recall his second name.....


----------



## Blaptica

Iguanaquinn said:


> Brilliant! Yes it is pretty much as pale, far more like the female! There is a very slight tinge of peach, it is just developing.
> 
> I will get some better photo's they are not that clear! I was in a hurry, had a busy weekend. I will try to use another camera see if I can get the colours a little better...
> 
> It's killing me waiting lol.... A friend has a male, just a little big bigger..... Not sure who he got it from though, don't really want to mix them if they are from the same family..... To be fair though, it prob did come from you Blaptica, he owns Ayrshire Exotics, ring any bells?? His name is Robert, for the life of me I can't recall his second name.....


Don't get carried away. I am NOT saying its a female. The best thing to do is to wait another 4 months or so. It should be alot clearer then. But fingers crossed !

I haven't had time to deal with individual shops this year so all the dragons I sold a few weeks ago went to one wholesaler. Usually the following week other wholesalers trade with them and my dragons end up across the UK, traded on to lots of shops. Thats what happened the last couple of years anyhow.

We started with alot of dragons 20+ selected from 40 different breeding groups, and I have added many more dragons to my groups I believe are unrelated to mine. I think we have more AWD here than anyone else in Europe. You really don't need to worry about inbreeding.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> Don't get carried away. I am NOT saying its a female. The best thing to do is to wait another 4 months or so. It should be alot clearer then. But fingers crossed !
> 
> I haven't had time to deal with individual shops this year so all the dragons I sold a few weeks ago went to one wholesaler. Usually the following week other wholesalers trade with them and my dragons end up across the UK, traded on to lots of shops. Thats what happened the last couple of years anyhow.
> 
> We started with alot of dragons 20+ selected from 40 different breeding groups, and I have added many more dragons to my groups I believe are unrelated to mine. I think we have more AWD here than anyone else in Europe. You really don't need to worry about inbreeding.


Ok that's great, coolio I will wait off, gives me time to get the bigger viv built anyway...

Need to brush up on my building skill as I have pretty much NONE lol.....

The little guy is taming down fairly well, responds a lot better when I go into the viv now. Once spooked he/she is off but takes a bit more to spook these days.....

Sits on my hand now... Got free once and challanged me, ran straight at me and went for a bit! I could not stop laughing!


----------



## Blaptica

I forgot to say that my good friend Chris Davis is currently working on a website for us. So soon you will be able to see alot more photos of AWD, some caresheets and alot more. There is alot of crappy info on the web at the moment. 

There is one website with a AWD caresheet in particular that is on the first page of google with some very duff info. For example there is a pic of a female that is in fact a male, and the author states normal clutch size to 30 eggs ! I wish that were true !! 7-8 eggs is the average .


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Blaptica said:


> I forgot to say that my good friend Chris Davis is currently working on a website for us. So soon you will be able to see alot more photos of AWD, some caresheets and alot more. There is alot of crappy info on the web at the moment.
> 
> There is one website with a AWD caresheet in particular that is on the first page of google with some very duff info. For example there is a pic of a female that is in fact a male, and the author states normal clutch size to 30 eggs ! I wish that were true !! 7-8 eggs is the average .


Looking forward to seeing that site! Yeah I recall reading that.... To be fair I didn't think that 30 would be a realistic number..... Think any animal would struggle to fire out 30 eggs!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I was reading an interesting article regarding th development of male and female reptiles...

Are AWD temprature dependant?


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I was reading an interesting article regarding th development of male and female reptiles...
> 
> Are AWD temprature dependant?


If you mean does the temperature affect the outcome in the incubation process, the answer is yes...

Blaptica went into this a few pages back and gave a good explanation on it...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> If you mean does the temperature affect the outcome in the incubation process, the answer is yes...
> 
> Blaptica went into this a few pages back and gave a good explanation on it...


I will root it out, saying that I think that I recall something about it now...


----------



## Warmachine

hey all,

just a quick question sort of, since putting my aussie in my big 4ft tank he has seemed fine but the past couple of days (2-3) he seems to of gone off his food and has started spending 90% of his time hiding, he seems quite skittish and doesnt seem to want to eat either, on top of that when I got home tonight when he finally came out of hiding all he did was bounce his face off the glass of the viv for about 5 minutes then ran off and hid again.

can anyone offer any insight or suggestions?

temps are around 76.3f in the cold end, 87.1 roughly on the warm end and his humidity spikes to around 90 at night and stays around 71% during the day without misting. I have been worried about the humidity because 90% is far too high whether at night or not and 71% isnt good as a humdity without even spraying the tank.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Warmachine said:


> hey all,
> 
> just a quick question sort of, since putting my aussie in my big 4ft tank he has seemed fine but the past couple of days (2-3) he seems to of gone off his food and has started spending 90% of his time hiding, he seems quite skittish and doesnt seem to want to eat either, on top of that when I got home tonight when he finally came out of hiding all he did was bounce his face off the glass of the viv for about 5 minutes then ran off and hid again.
> 
> can anyone offer any insight or suggestions?
> 
> temps are around 76.3f in the cold end, 87.1 roughly on the warm end and his humidity spikes to around 90 at night and stays around 71% during the day without misting. I have been worried about the humidity because 90% is far too high whether at night or not and 71% isnt good as a humdity without even spraying the tank.
> 
> image


I have a young AWD and it spends quite a lot of time out of the way too, I had a similar situation with mine. You could try using a visual barrier, I did and the rubbing stopped. I eventaully removed it and the behaviour stopped. Your Humidity does not need to be so high aslo. Mine sits at around 40% most of the time, peaks at around 60%, I just have two waterbowls....


----------



## Warmachine

Well he is just acting very out of character for him he's never acted like this before and as regards to the humidity I know it's too high there just isn't
Much I can do to fix it, I have sat there for about an hour the other night with a hair dryer drying all the substrate all the way through and still it reads 70% without being sprayed


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Warmachine said:


> Well he is just acting very out of character for him he's never acted like this before and as regards to the humidity I know it's too high there just isn't
> Much I can do to fix it, I have sat there for about an hour the other night with a hair dryer drying all the substrate all the way through and still it reads 70% without being sprayed



Wouldn't worry too much, if there are any live plants in there they will cause higher humidity, also if there is poor ventilation, this may also be an issue. Should be fine though, they can take high humidity.


----------



## NicolasB

Warmachine said:


> Well he is just acting very out of character for him he's never acted like this before and as regards to the humidity I know it's too high there just isn't
> Much I can do to fix it, I have sat there for about an hour the other night with a hair dryer drying all the substrate all the way through and still it reads 70% without being sprayed


I personally wouldnt worry too much with it being around 70% most of the time, they can cope with this no problem... i would probably be tempted to say they would thrive better at 70%, particularly if they dont have a pool to be able to actually submerge in...

Ventilation is the key in your situation, if you are that worried, add a few vents to let some of the humidity escape... When i switched my viv around, i made in such a way that there is about a 10mm gap down the side of the doors, so i basically have 2 "Vents" which are about 10mmx1000mm and i have had no issues with humidity or holding temps...

my pair dont get sprayed, at all, because they have a pond big enough for both of them to swim in which also keeps there humidity around 65% most of the time. over night it spikes a bit and sometimes it drops during the day to around 50%. I also find that the top layer of coco husk dries out pretty quick because of the MVB, but i leave it like that and try not to disturb the under layer which remains pretty wet. the viv is 100% waterproof though, so i am able to soak my coco husk without worrying about it seeping into the wood...


Hope this helps! :2thumb:


----------



## Warmachine

Haven't got any live plants in there and I have a mix of plantation soil and sand which is now bone dry all the way through because I sat there with a hair dryer all thats in there is his water dish which he doesn't use like at all since being in this tank when he was in the other tank it was 50% basking 50% water dish I'm just really worried forgot to mention I have four circular vents in there the two bottom ones and the 2 top ones but the top ones does not have the vent part in it so they are just 2 holes because I thread all my wires through them so again I just don't understand the humidity :/ 

I'm just mega worried


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Warmachine said:


> Haven't got any live plants in there and I have a mix of plantation soil and sand which is now bone dry all the way through because I sat there with a hair dryer all thats in there is his water dish which he doesn't use like at all since being in this tank when he was in the other tank it was 50% basking 50% water dish I'm just really worried forgot to mention I have four circular vents in there the two bottom ones and the 2 top ones but the top ones does not have the vent part in it so they are just 2 holes because I thread all my wires through them so again I just don't understand the humidity :/
> 
> I'm just mega worried


Don't worry too much as said they will be fine at such high humidity. They live in different regions of Australia from quite dry to humid areas.

Put it this way they are still waterdragons :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Warmachine said:


> Haven't got any live plants in there and I have a mix of plantation soil and sand which is now bone dry all the way through because I sat there with a hair dryer all thats in there is his water dish which he doesn't use like at all since being in this tank when he was in the other tank it was 50% basking 50% water dish I'm just really worried forgot to mention I have four circular vents in there the two bottom ones and the 2 top ones but the top ones does not have the vent part in it so they are just 2 holes because I thread all my wires through them so again I just don't understand the humidity :/
> 
> I'm just mega worried


again, i really wouldnt worry too much about the humidity. if you are really that conerned, drill a few more holes and add a few more vents...


----------



## Warmachine

Well although the humidity was a slight concern my Main concern is his behaviour and more importantly his apparent lack of appetite because he hasn't had a decent dose of calcium in a couple of days and basically he's started acting werid all of a sudden. He has just eaten one morio with some calcium on but isn't tempted by any more or any roaches. I have highered his basking light and put in a 100w now and it's got the temps on his cold side to about 80.8f which is a bit better but still


----------



## NicolasB

Warmachine said:


> Well although the humidity was a slight concern my Main concern is his behaviour and more importantly his apparent lack of appetite because he hasn't had a decent dose of calcium in a couple of days and basically he's started acting werid all of a sudden. He has just eaten one morio with some calcium on but isn't tempted by any more or any roaches. I have highered his basking light and put in a 100w now and it's got the temps on his cold side to about 80.8f which is a bit better but still


what is his basking spot temp? and how close to the UVB is he able to get?

Have yuo tried leaving a few roaches in a bowl over night and seeing if they mysteriously disappear during the night? :whistling2:

Dont forget the weather is changing now as well, and despite what you may think, even though they have their own little climate in their viv, they KNOW winter is here. he may just be winding down a bit. the winter temps will also mean you may to up his temps a bit to compensate...


----------



## Blaptica

Where AWD live in the wild sometimes it doesn't rain for a while and the humidity drops. At other times it might rain for days on end and the humidity stays high for a while. Thats natural. Stop stresssing !! My advice leave the viv as it is for a week, and if the humidity is still around 70% add a little more ventilation as others have said. 

Any AWD in a new viv is going to take a while to settle in. When I use glass fronted vivs I try to allow the glass to get a little dirty. Thats best for the dragon. You don't want it so clean that you almost can't see the glass. 

My dragons often don't feed for months during cooler weather then go on to lay hundreds of eggs a few months later. You don't need to worry about it not having calcium for four days ! 

28c as a cool spot is too hot in my view. Daytime 24-26c better.


----------



## NicolasB

Top advice, good to see you around a bit lately...

my guys also prefer it a bit cooler, 25c in the cold end, 32 in the basking spot and the water is about 21c...

forgot to put pics up the other night, but my female had some shed on her chin, so i popped her i a warm bath and helped her she some skin, she ended up letting me peel a piece about the size of my hand!!!



Blaptica said:


> Where AWD live in the wild sometimes it doesn't rain for a while and the humidity drops. At other times it might rain for days on end and the humidity stays high for a while. Thats natural. Stop stresssing !! My advice leave the viv as it is for a week, and if the humidity is still around 70% add a little more ventilation as others have said.
> 
> Any AWD in a new viv is going to take a while to settle in. When I use glass fronted vivs I try to allow the glass to get a little dirty. Thats best for the dragon. You don't want it so clean that you almost can't see the glass.
> 
> My dragons often don't feed for months during cooler weather then go on to lay hundreds of eggs a few months later. You don't need to worry about it not having calcium for four days !
> 
> 28c as a cool spot is too hot in my view. Daytime 24-26c better.


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> Top advice, good to see you around a bit lately...
> 
> *my guys also prefer it a bit cooler, 25c in the cold end, 32 in the basking spot and the water is about 21c...*
> 
> forgot to put pics up the other night, but my female had some shed on her chin, so i popped her i a warm bath and helped her she some skin, she ended up letting me peel a piece about the size of my hand!!!


Temps sound perfect !!


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> Temps sound perfect !!


Thanks! coming from you, that has just made my day! :notworthy:


----------



## Warmachine

Had a feeling it might be to do with the fact winter is here but obviously I needed to ask peoples opinions, he has been in this tank for over a week now and from the minute he was put in up until around 2 days ago he acted as if nothing had changed, basking, climbing and eating fine and then bang just changed his personality all together, now he seems reluctant to come out of his moist hiding log, and doesnt really seem interested in basking. he has always been a bit of a problem feeder he never consumes much food be it big or small. Will mess about with the temps again and use the guidelines just given by blaptica and nick when I get back tomorrow and see how he is, im more worried about his calcium intake than anything as I said he hasnt had too much recently. and I cant help stressing its what I do because every time I get an animal or move an animal everything seems to go wrong


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Mine has always been quite shy, no matter what I do.


----------



## Blaptica

Warmachine said:


> Had a feeling it might be to do with the fact winter is here but obviously I needed to ask peoples opinions, he has been in this tank for over a week now and from the minute he was put in up until around 2 days ago he acted as if nothing had changed, basking, climbing and eating fine and then bang just changed his personality all together, now he seems reluctant to come out of his moist hiding log, and doesnt really seem interested in basking. he has always been a bit of a problem feeder he never consumes much food be it big or small. Will mess about with the temps again and use the guidelines just given by blaptica and nick when I get back tomorrow and see how he is, im more worried about his calcium intake than anything as I said he hasnt had too much recently. and I cant help stressing its what I do because every time I get an animal or move an animal everything seems to go wrong


Mine spend 90% + of the time in their hides. My AWD eat probably around 20% of what my beardies will given the chance. They are not greedy lizards. The worst thing you can do if you are worried about his calcium levels is to leave food in their all the time. That way if you dust the insects the dust will fall off/be groomed off before he eats it. Better he gets a little hungry and then eats some freshly dusted bugs.


----------



## NicolasB

Is it unusual for them to not have or use a hide? my pair had a hide for months, but never used it, not once did i catch them in there, so i got rid of it! And they either sleep in the water or on a branch...

mine are also not massive eaters, i give them about 10 or 12 roaches each every two or three days and dust with a calcium/nutrobal mixture every meal, a very light dusting though...



Blaptica said:


> Mine spend 90% + of the time in their hides. My AWD eat probably around 20% of what my beardies will given the chance. They are not greedy lizards. The worst thing you can do if you are worried about his calcium levels is to leave food in their all the time. That way if you dust the insects the dust will fall off/be groomed off before he eats it. Better he gets a little hungry and then eats some freshly dusted bugs.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Is it unusual for them to not have or use a hide? my pair had a hide for months, but never used it, not once did i catch them in there, so i got rid of it! And they either sleep in the water or on a branch...
> 
> mine are also not massive eaters, i give them about 10 or 12 roaches each every two or three days and dust with a calcium/nutrobal mixture every meal, a very light dusting though...


My little one spends a lot of time hiding, a friend also has a little one the same.

I just give my little one a dish of worms that he can pick and choose from and throw a few cirx/roaches/locusts in every other day. I never see mine eating, but often see him pooing so that's all that matters....


----------



## Blaptica

NicolasB said:


> *Is it unusual for them to not have or use a hide?* my pair had a hide for months, but never used it, not once did i catch them in there, so i got rid of it! And they either sleep in the water or on a branch...
> 
> mine are also not massive eaters, i give them about 10 or 12 roaches each every two or three days and dust with a calcium/nutrobal mixture every meal, a very light dusting though...


I don't know how many keepers provide hides, but I would generally recommend giving them the option of using one. Though yours may be the exception. Mine use theirs mainly to avoid the heat of the sun, or cold temps at night.


----------



## NicolasB

Blaptica said:


> I don't know how many keepers provide hides, but I would generally recommend giving them the option of using one. Though yours may be the exception. Mine use theirs mainly to avoid the heat of the sun, or cold temps at night.


I know most people do, and thats why they used to have one, but even in the new viv i have put them in they never seemed to use it at all, maybe mine are the exception! :whistling2:

My temps never drop below 20, so they have no need to escape the cold really, maybe thats why they happily sleep on their branches or ni the water...


----------



## james5582davies

Hi guys in a spot of bother got made redundant and going to have to get rid of some animals. 

Have a breaking pair of beardeds

One female awd

Have them to sell in tanks or on there own pm me for prices if interested. 

Thanks


----------



## james5582davies

Should say breading!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Sice this thread has been revived, I would like to say that my AWD has taken to biting me!! 2 times yesterday and 3 times the day before!!!

Trying to build trust with him! :bash: Clearly he/she does not trust me lol...

No pics to report as there was no blood, still a wee bit too small for drawing any blood!


----------



## Warmachine

Update:

Water dragon still not eating except now he isn't eating at all, a good 1-2 weeks since he ate anything, hardly pooing now/at all and spending most of his time hiding under logs etc or just laying in the dirt, really really worried now, I wouldn't think he is in a sort of hibernative state considering he's only 1 next month please can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## Blaptica

The light coming from outside your house through the windows makes a big difference. You are likely to find a big difference in its behaviour a week or after the winter solstice (21st Dec). YOu might have answered this already but do you use a timer for the lights ? Either way how many hours are they on for ?


----------



## Warmachine

They are on for the 12 hours however sometimes there is a slight over of say half an hour every once in a while if I have been out etc. I am seriously thinking about making a vet appointment though partially because I wanted a general health check on him but hadn't got around to it but now more so with this behaviour I really just don't know what to think. Does the age not matter with them as in they will do this from any age or just when they are old enough?


----------



## Blaptica

In the wild they will not eat for a cool winter period of around 2 months or more. That is when they are only around 3 months old. Yours is much older.

Good reptile vets can be invaluable when reptiles are genuinely ill, but I suspect you are going to waste your money taking him to the vets. Vets that are really furry animal vets, can be in my view positively dangerous to your reptile (worse than useless). 

Vets don't like saying 'I don't know what wrong with your pet'. Often they will give them vitamin injections or worming treatments they don't need, rather than being seen not to provide some sort of treatment.

If it puts your mind at rest if the vets says he's ok then fine. But be careful.


----------



## Blaptica

Forgot to say 12 hours lights a day should be fine. I strongly suggest you buy a timer. 

If the conditions are right they will go on a go slow at any age. 

Surely if he is pooing at all he must be eating ? What are night temps like ?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Update folks, my little one just shed and belly colours beginning to show. Nice slight peach tone at the moment. 

Went through a biting stage too, was getting bitten 3-4 times a day! Now the little one has taken to :censor: on me. Think its prob scared, although the little one wil come onto my hand with some persuasion.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Piiiccccsssssssss: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/780763-my-special-little-awd.html


----------



## Dragon Farm

Some of you might be interested to know that I have a new website up and running. It includes a care sheet for AWD (a work in progress). 

I will be mostly using this user name for now on to help promote the site. Most of you will better know me by the name 'Blaptica'. 

see signature for the link.

regards

mark


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Dragon Farm said:


> Some of you might be interested to know that I have a new website up and running. It includes a care sheet for AWD (a work in progress).
> 
> I will be mostly using this user name for now on to help promote the site. Most of you will better know me by the name 'Blaptica'.
> 
> see signature for the link.
> 
> regards
> 
> mark


Great site!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Right folks... We need to start promoting AWD as a viable species... I have many reasons for this, but I really want this thread to continue and thrive as a decent thread.

Really though, it's actually like watching paint dry, we need more people on here to keep it going. It is one of my fav threads and AWD are just a fantastic species!


----------



## NBLADE

They are very under rated, need more people breeding them to get them out there more, alot harder to get in than chinese are, so need more people breeding them to get them more popular.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NBLADE said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> They are very under rated, need more people breeding them to get them out there more, alot harder to get in than chinese are, so need more people breeding them to get them more popular.


Indeed, hopefully with Blaptica/Dragonfarm's new website and accurate care sheet, people can get some decent info on them!

I plan on using my little one for breeding in future, just waiting for the sex to show and then will be securing a another for breeding!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

My AWD thinks that my fingers are just food these days!!!!!!

Sometimes he/she will let me pet him, other times my fingers just look like lunch!!!

I have to admit it is getting a little nippy now, as the jaws are becoming a little more powerful!!

The O/H has named my WD Cody, she pretends no to like the reptiles, but when I am out she sits and plays with them, names them and just generally spends time with them!

Works for me as she totally helps with the taming process! The viv looks onto the computer, where she spends most of the day doing uni work, so Cody gets a good bit of human watching. Which I believe really helps with the taming process of animals.

Just letting them observe us in our natural habitat from a distance, reduces stress and lets them see that we are not a threat!


----------



## JakeTheDragon

hey guys  here my aussie. we had this girl of a man who really dident care for her right, she was in a 2 ft tank. shes about 5 years old...and was said to be agressive, only found out he dropped her, and she kept trying to bite him every time he put his hand near her... lol but when we first had her , as you would imagen she was abit skittish. but time an effort pays off.....and some superworms of course now she sits on my shoulder  








Heres the tank she came in.....she was housed with a beardie.....she attacked the beardie leaving it with half a tail and no foot.....so the stupid owner then desided they shouldent be housed togeather.








now shes housed in this.....


----------



## iDomino

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD thinks that my fingers are just food these days!!!!!!
> 
> Sometimes he/she will let me pet him, other times my fingers just look like lunch!!!
> 
> I have to admit it is getting a little nippy now, as the jaws are becoming a little more powerful!!
> 
> The O/H has named my WD Cody, she pretends no to like the reptiles, but when I am out she sits and plays with them, names them and just generally spends time with them!
> 
> Works for me as she totally helps with the taming process! The viv looks onto the computer, where she spends most of the day doing uni work, so Cody gets a good bit of human watching. Which I believe really helps with the taming process of animals.
> 
> Just letting them observe us in our natural habitat from a distance, reduces stress and lets them see that we are not a threat!


id have to agree
my cwd viv overlooks my entire room
and he loves being stroked
he just sits there and watches me all day


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I use the same method with Igs, works for them works for anything.


----------



## Warmachine

Here are some freshly taken pictures of mine, think they are about to go into shed for only the 2nd time since ive had them which I find strange, but they dont grow fast so that might be it?



















*Basking area is above ^^*










*Cold end and some of the middle of the tank ^^*










And here they are enjoying their freshly changed water. And from the information the pet shop gave me they should be 1 year old this month :2thumb: still trying to accurately sex but because it looks like the belly is in shed at the minute its making it hard, whilst in shed its looking to be female however its always had a quite darkish red to it which has always led me to believe male, guess I will have to wait till they are done shedding then take another looksie.

Recently added and moved the plants and decorations in his tank now, added more foliage/shrub like plants to the middle to form a kind of canopy for him to hide under and make it feel more natural, and have placed his log above his water so he can sit above the water like in the wild, Have also moved his basking lamp further down than it was in some of my previous pics and increased temp a little. hot end temp now reads around 85f to about 86f give or take a few point degrees and cold is about 78-80f give or take. 

Have also noticed some slightly brown/yellowy patches on just one side of its face so I am hoping this will disappear after shed and If not then probably a vet visit but will have to try and take and include a picture of this if I can

Feel free to post feedback as regards to my tank I am still not happy with it and the decor in it, but I am not that good at tank decoration it would seem :\


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I have had mine about 6mths roughly and I have only had two sheds with him/her. Mine is around 1yr old and only just starting to show any adult colouration. Patience with AWD is the key! I am used to Iguana's.... Mine shed every 2-3 weeks! 

Least mine is beginning to calm down now, I get to touch his/her head for a we pet now and then.


----------



## scotty667

I have been reading a few page's of this thread and i don't know what tank size i should get for a 3 foot AWD as my local has one that i might get after christmas or they have a baby that i have been told by someone of here yesterday?.

Yes iguanaquinn i'm getting a AWD.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> I have been reading a few page's of this thread and i don't know what tank size i should get for a 3 foot AWD as my local has one that i might get after christmas or they have a baby that i have been told by someone of here yesterday?.
> 
> Yes iguanaquinn i'm getting a AWD.


Woooo hooooooo, you won't regret it.... I keep my young AWD in a 3x3x3. I plan on keeping an adult pair in a 6x3x3..... To be honest I would keep a single in a 6x3x3 too lol.

Ask Dragonfarm on here, AKA Blaptica he is the most experienced AWD keeper on the forum I believe. I have never really looked into keeping one single as that was never the plan.

I just made sure that the viv was more than enough for a young AWD and I intend on keeping it that way lol.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Woooo hooooooo, you won't regret it.... I keep my young AWD in a 3x3x3. I plan on keeping an adult pair in a 6x3x3..... To be honest I would keep a single in a 6x3x3 too lol.
> 
> Ask Dragonfarm on here, AKA Blaptica he is the most experienced AWD keeper on the forum I believe. I have never really looked into keeping one single as that was never the plan.
> 
> I just made sure that the viv was more than enough for a young AWD and I intend on keeping it that way lol.


So basically the size of the inclosure i was going to make for CWD but instead i decided to get 1 AWD i think he's an adult i might go reserve him and see what they think the size inclosure would of been 5x4x3 (HxLxD) but i do have a cupboard that is 4 foot long by 36(3foot) inch's height and 1 foot depth and that's bigger than what they have him in and i would extend the height eventually after a month or so, maybe earlier.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> So basically the size of the inclosure i was going to make for CWD but instead i decided to get 1 AWD i think he's an adult i might go reserve him and see what they think the size inclosure would of been 5x4x3 (HxLxD) but i do have a cupboard that is 4 foot long by 36(3foot) inch's height and 1 foot depth and that's bigger than what they have him in and i would extend the height eventually after a month or so, maybe earlier.


Depth and width are more imorptant tha height I would say....

5x4x3 would be good...


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Depth and width are more imorptant tha height I would say....
> 
> 5x4x3 would be good...


I might then reserve him and see if i can make it in time i would just extend it on the cupboard but the cupboard is attached to the ceiling and the wall so i have to be carefull because i want to put a fishtank in it but i was thinking of buying a 4 foot long vivarium by 2foot by 2foot and add it to the bottom of it so then he has depth and 5 foot height.
If the reserve time's run's out though i might have to house him temperary in it for a week or so, so nobody flame i would be trying my best with him as he has been at this shop for more than a month or two.


----------



## scotty667

Alright peep's i have definitely decided to get an adult after christmas he's around 3 foot and the only one i'm going to get and i would like to know what temp's you keep them at and how some people humidify them i have crestie's and mist them one at night and their humidity get's to 80% and the next night it goes to 40% before i mist them so i was thinking of just spraying him twice a day i know iguanaquinn you have showed me the humidifier off of argos but just wondering if i could get away with this as i read they don't need as much as CWD and what is the definite size vivarium for a adult of 3 foot length and i know iguanaquinn you said 5x4x3 which it will end up with eventually but i don't want anyone else getting him cause that is the only one i have found around my area and he has been stuck in the shop for the last 2 month's or more or less the tank i have at the moment which will be extended is 3x4x1.

Sorry if i barged in on this thread but this is the AWD thread and i would make my own but most people will proberly scroll past and not even think anything of it.

Iguanaquinn i have listened to what you said i would just like everyone's opinion:blush::blush::2thumb::2thumb: as i really want to get this little one.


----------



## Dragon Farm

scotty667 said:


> Alright peep's i have definitely decided to get an adult after christmas he's around 3 foot and the only one i'm going to get and i would like to know what temp's you keep them at and how some people humidify them i have crestie's and mist them one at night and their humidity get's to 80% and the next night it goes to 40% before i mist them so i was thinking of just spraying him twice a day i know iguanaquinn you have showed me the humidifier off of argos but just wondering if i could get away with this as i read they don't need as much as CWD and what is the definite size vivarium for a adult of 3 foot length and i know iguanaquinn you said 5x4x3 which it will end up with eventually but i don't want anyone else getting him cause that is the only one i have found around my area and he has been stuck in the shop for the last 2 month's or more or less the tank i have at the moment which will be extended is 3x4x1.
> 
> Sorry if i barged in on this thread but this is the AWD thread and i would make my own but most people will proberly scroll past and not even think anything of it.
> 
> Iguanaquinn i have listened to what you said i would just like everyone's opinion:blush::blush::2thumb::2thumb: as i really want to get this little one.


Every viv is different. you have to measure humidity if you want to know how often to spray. Theoretically in a very warm room a viv with live plants, and minimal ventilation panels, you might not spray the tank at all. There is no one size fits all solution as to how often you should spray the viv.

See the care sheet on my website for recommended temps/humidity etc


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> Alright peep's i have definitely decided to get an adult after christmas he's around 3 foot and the only one i'm going to get and i would like to know what temp's you keep them at and how some people humidify them i have crestie's and mist them one at night and their humidity get's to 80% and the next night it goes to 40% before i mist them so i was thinking of just spraying him twice a day i know iguanaquinn you have showed me the humidifier off of argos but just wondering if i could get away with this as i read they don't need as much as CWD and what is the definite size vivarium for a adult of 3 foot length and i know iguanaquinn you said 5x4x3 which it will end up with eventually but i don't want anyone else getting him cause that is the only one i have found around my area and he has been stuck in the shop for the last 2 month's or more or less the tank i have at the moment which will be extended is 3x4x1.
> 
> Sorry if i barged in on this thread but this is the AWD thread and i would make my own but most people will proberly scroll past and not even think anything of it.
> 
> Iguanaquinn i have listened to what you said i would just like everyone's opinion:blush::blush::2thumb::2thumb: as i really want to get this little one.


Sorry meant to reply to your PM.... I use cypress mulch for substrate spray every couple of days and humidity stays between 50 - 80%. I use the fogger method for humidity loving reps, I would not bother too much with it for AWD.

I though that I gave you the link for dragon farm (oops) http://www.dragonfarm.co.uk/australian-water-dragon-caresheet.php

Of course m8 I am by no means an expert on AWD.... Iguana are my speciality. I am learning myself about AWD. Just when you said you had those vivs I said that the longer wider one would be the best option.

Dragonfarm on the other hand, knows his stuff on AWD I regurlarly bash his ear lol.....


----------



## scotty667

Yeah you did give me the link to dragon farm i was just wondering was their any other caresheet's or anything else i should know as i normaly read a heck lot more than one page of writing no offence dragon farm or if you could give me anytip's on them and i was thinking of using eco earth or something like that to keep the humidity in with a fish tank next to it or a RUB filled with water and this would only be for one adult male dragon for life.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> Yeah you did give me the link to dragon farm i was just wondering was their any other caresheet's or anything else i should know as i normaly read a heck lot more than one page of writing no offence dragon farm or if you could give me anytip's on them and i was thinking of using eco earth or something like that to keep the humidity in with a fish tank next to it or a RUB filled with water and this would only be for one adult male dragon for life.



Yeah know what u mean, but there is a lot of miss-information regarding AWD that is why Dragon Farm wrote the care sheet.....

They are not that common so finding decent info is hard......

It's up too you really in regards to a tank or not, what will be easier to clean for you.....


I like the idea of a tank...


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah know what u mean, but there is a lot of miss-information regarding AWD that is why Dragon Farm wrote the care sheet.....
> 
> They are not that common so finding decent info is hard......
> 
> It's up too you really in regards to a tank or not, what will be easier to clean for you.....
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a tank...


Yeah the amount of information that i have read and thought WTF anyway i went and measured the wall up again and i can only come out 20inch's so i am going to see if i can move the radiator to a different side of my room and then i can build it, and i think i might go with whatever substrate's will hold water and keep the humidity up.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> Yeah the amount of information that i have read and thought WTF anyway i went and measured the wall up again and i can only come out 20inch's so i am going to see if i can move the radiator to a different side of my room and then i can build it, and i think i might go with whatever substrate's will hold water and keep the humidity up.



I have used soil/sand mix but there were too many flies around cause of it.........

I now use cypress mulch. Holds humidity well, no smell and no danger of impaction......... Looks nice too in natural set-ups..


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> I have used soil/sand mix but there were too many flies around cause of it.........
> 
> I now use cypress mulch. Holds humidity well, no smell and no danger of impaction......... Looks nice too in natural set-ups..


I have never seen that for sale anywhere in shop's or online i'm gunna have a look now though.


----------



## scotty667

Think i found it their's different one's though.
Cypress Mulch - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Dragon Farm

scotty667 said:


> Yeah you did give me the link to dragon farm i was just wondering was their any other caresheet's or anything else i should know as i normaly read a heck lot more than one page of writing no offence dragon farm or if you could give me anytip's on them and i was thinking of using eco earth or something like that to keep the humidity in with a fish tank next to it or a RUB filled with water and this would only be for one adult male dragon for life.


Try google there are plenty of other care sheets out there (many of them written by people who have very little experience of them). 

What do you mean by "any tips on them" ? What else do you want to know ?


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> Try google there are plenty of other care sheets out there (many of them written by people who have very little experience of them).
> 
> What do you mean by "any tips on them" ? What else do you want to know ?


Everything.LOL.
Nah like how do you keep humidity and what do you house your adult male's in?.


----------



## Dragon Farm

scotty667 said:


> Everything.LOL.
> Nah like how do you keep humidity and what do you house your adult male's in?.


Well as I said this morning at 9.52am on this thread (see previous page) , you can spray them to raise the humidity. You simply need to measure the humidity and either improve the ventilation or spray the viv with water depending on what you find in your situation. 

Adult males are housed in the exact same vivariums you can keep adult females in. Mine are kept in cages with either 9 or 6 square metres of floor area, with a height of around 90cm.


----------



## scotty667

Well i'm thinking of buying a wardrobe and varnishing that a load of time's and then sealing it and painting it then maybe varnishing it a few more time's then at least it might be a 6 foot tall wardrobe and by 3 foot wide and 2 foot depth.


----------



## scotty667

EDIT: I'm thinking of buying a wardrobe frame from ikea but the depth only goes to 2 foot would i get away with this and the width only goes to 3 foot and the height is 200 centermeter's which 6 and a half foot.
Or i could buy a double wardrobe frame were the width goes to just under 6 foot, but the depth is still the same and the height is still 6 and a half foot.
This still would be varnished a load of time's.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone i am a noob when it comes to these guys got my first one ever from charlton reptiles today heres some pics of him, he is 15months old : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone i am a noob when it comes to these guys got my first one ever from charlton reptiles today heres some pics of him, he is 15months old : victory:
> 
> image


Welcome.. Dragon Farm prob bred your little guy.


----------



## Dragon Farm

Iguanaquinn said:


> Welcome.. Dragon Farm prob bred your little guy.


Yes definately one of my babies. It must be around 15-17 months old.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dragon Farm said:


> Yes definately one of my babies. It must be around 15-17 months old.


Ye they said 15months and it came from portugal : victory:


----------



## jimjam1977

Hello everyone Sorry I haven't been on here for a few months... I've been really busy with my personal life and other things.. Nice to see that the thread has been busy and nice to see new members, and their pictures of their beautiful Aussies :mf_dribble: 
My 4 are still doing great.. No more eggs mind but I'm not bothered if they never breed, they are my pets.. My other lizards are doing great too.. 

Hope everyone has a great Xmas & new year :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimjam1977 said:


> Hello everyone Sorry I haven't been on here for a few months... I've been really busy with my personal life and other things.. Nice to see that the thread has been busy and nice to see new members, and their pictures of their beautiful Aussies :mf_dribble:
> My 4 are still doing great.. No more eggs mind but I'm not bothered if they never breed, they are my pets.. My other lizards are doing great too..
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Xmas & new year :2thumb:


Hi mate i am a new owner of a aussie water dragon but i having a few problems as he is very skittish and i was advised to wear a glove as if its skittish and has sharp claws it would look like i was self harming but is there any way of building up a bond with this sort of reptile plus when i put my hand in the viv he seems alright but as soom i wear my glove he goes all aggresive have you got any advice ??


----------



## jimjam1977

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi mate i am a new owner of a aussie water dragon but i having a few problems as he is very skittish and i was advised to wear a glove as if its skittish and has sharp claws it would look like i was self harming but is there any way of building up a bond with this sort of reptile plus when i put my hand in the viv he seems alright but as soom i wear my glove he goes all aggresive have you got any advice ??


Hi there.. Personally I wouldn't wear gloves, I think those would scare your Aussie more than your bare hands.. Give the Aussie time to get used to you, offer it a treat to gain confidence.. Really it's all about patience... Mine were skitty when I got them but over time they have chilled out.. Hope this helps


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimjam1977 said:


> Hi there.. Personally I wouldn't wear gloves, I think those would scare your Aussie more than your bare hands.. Give the Aussie time to get used to you, offer it a treat to gain confidence.. Really it's all about patience... Mine were skitty when I got them but over time they have chilled out.. Hope this helps


Ye he is already eating crickets and today i feed him some crickets on my feeding tong but if i use my bare hands would still bite as the first time i tryed to handle him with gloves he bite me twice, so what your saying i should keep tweezer feeding him and maybe stroked his back then eventually handle inside the viv and then out side?? or what else could i try??


----------



## scotty667

Iguanquinn i can't remember if you saw my thread or not but here's my big boy peep's,
















I have to wear glove's as he is still very skitty as he wasn't used to people holding him for a while as he was stuck in a shop for a few month's and the first time i got him out the the box he scratched my arm up but he does not like the glove's though.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

scotty667 said:


> Iguanquinn i can't remember if you saw my thread or not but here's my big boy peep's,
> image
> image
> I have to wear glove's as he is still very skitty as he wasn't used to people holding him for a while as he was stuck in a shop for a few month's and the first time i got him out the the box he scratched my arm up but he does not like the glove's though.


Hi scott im now hand feeding mine now and im building up trust with him rather grabing straight away with a glove like other peeps said as i think this will stress him eithen more and therefore scare him so atm i am hand feeding him with tweezers and then gradually im going stroke him and then handling or let him jump on me inside the viv and then eventually when i think he is ready handling outside the viv, im not using gloves as that just freaks him out too much so ill handle him but hand :2thumb:


----------



## samscott

do they need alot of hight in there viv like cwd? if they dont i may have to look into them and they may be my mid summer birthday present haha ;D


----------



## XtremeReptiles

samscott said:


> do they need alot of hight in there viv like cwd? if they dont i may have to look into them and they may be my mid summer birthday present haha ;D


Well atm ive got my 15month old one in a viv exotic Ax 36 which is 3ft L x 2ft W x 4ft height but i will be upgrading to prob 4ft maybe 5 foot when full grown but ye my one loves the 4 foot height :lol2:


----------



## samscott

okay i could prob deal with 3 ft hight but im sort of running out of room in my bed room so that a decision for the future  or whenever my brother moves out haha ;D


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> Iguanquinn i can't remember if you saw my thread or not but here's my big boy peep's,
> image
> image
> I have to wear glove's as he is still very skitty as he wasn't used to people holding him for a while as he was stuck in a shop for a few month's and the first time i got him out the the box he scratched my arm up but he does not like the glove's though.


Nice one! Congrats!



XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi mate i am a new owner of a aussie water dragon but i having a few problems as he is very skittish and i was advised to wear a glove as if its skittish and has sharp claws it would look like i was self harming but is there any way of building up a bond with this sort of reptile plus when i put my hand in the viv he seems alright but as soom i wear my glove he goes all aggresive have you got any advice ??



I am taming my AWD the same way that I tame Green Igs... I spend lots of time letting them observe me in my living area. Basically make sure that your AWD can see you where you spend most of your time. They should also be given alone time, so if there are cats, dogs etc then keep them out of the room for periods of time.

Looking like you self-harm is just part of it, any Iguana keeper looks like they self-harm and AWD are just an Iguana alternative really so basically, take the cuts and deal with it lol....

Take your time! The best relationships are build over time and don't happen over night. Once your AWD is viewing you in your enviroment, I would suggest for around two weeks then would be the time to start trying to go into the viv.

ALWAYS move slow, they are prey as well as preditors, birds and other lizards will pick them off if they are small enough, so bear this in mind. If you move quickly then they will run off.

Try not to maintain too much eye contact, as with lizards especially larger one they tend to stare each other out as a sign of aggression followed by fighting and displays of dominance. So try not stare them right in the eye....

Hand feeding is quite a good method too, but I have noticed that AWD are not quite as appetite driven as Iguana or other species that I have kept, therefore I actually find it a little more difficult to get them to take from my hand. They tend to like to eat in private (well mine does)

But do still maintain this, as they still know that food is being offered and as trust starts to build they should become less shy.....

Mine does now sometimes take from my hand with a little persuasion, I tend to rub the prey on his/her chin and then he/she opens up and eats it.

Try to wear natural colours as this will help them to feel a little more secure, so basically try to avoid bright loud clothing, as in the wild bright colours are usually a warning.....

I base most of my taming on my experience with Iguana's and it usually works and I have pretty well bonded animals... My little AWD went from running if you even looked at him to sitting on my hand for 2-3 mins.......

I have only really been working on the taming process for about 3 mths as I let him settle and made sure that he was eating and not stressed for 3 mths. It may sound like a lot of effort for not much improvement, but it's the end result that is important. Which I would like to be a WELL bonded AWD that I can leave his viv open to come and go as he pleases, similar to an Iguana.

Basically, don't use gloves, you are not able to properly judge the amount of pressure that you are putting on them and this can stress them further..... Only pick them up when they let you and not because you want to pick them up..... Also always go in with your hand at eye level or below, never above.

Hope this all helps, fair do's it is a bit much to digest, but ask some of the Iguana keepers if you like, I have helped them tame Igs....

Check out our Iguana care sheet, we wrote quite a good bit on taming Igs on it.... But as I said you can apply it to AWD...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/666807-iguana-caresheet.html


----------



## Iguanaquinn

samscott said:


> do they need alot of hight in there viv like cwd? if they dont i may have to look into them and they may be my mid summer birthday present haha ;D



There is a bit of a debate about how much height they require, but they are not as arboreal as CWD, I am of the opinion that they prefer more ground space as they age rather than the height....

But as always bigger is better....

Check out this caresheet: http://www.dragonfarm.co.uk/australian-water-dragon-caresheet.php

You will find Dragon Farm on here who is by far the best person to ask regarding the care and specifics of AWD.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nice one! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taming my AWD the same way that I tame Green Igs... I spend lots of time letting them observe me in my living area. Basically make sure that your AWD can see you where you spend most of your time. They should also be given alone time, so if there are cats, dogs etc then keep them out of the room for periods of time.
> 
> Looking like you self-harm is just part of it, any Iguana keeper looks like they self-harm and AWD are just an Iguana alternative really so basically, take the cuts and deal with it lol....
> 
> Take your time! The best relationships are build over time and don't happen over night. Once your AWD is viewing you in your enviroment, I would suggest for around two weeks then would be the time to start trying to go into the viv.
> 
> ALWAYS move slow, they are prey as well as preditors, birds and other lizards will pick them off if they are small enough, so bear this in mind. If you move quickly then they will run off.
> 
> Try not to maintain too much eye contact, as with lizards especially larger one they tend to stare each other out as a sign of aggression followed by fighting and displays of dominance. So try not stare them right in the eye....
> 
> Hand feeding is quite a good method too, but I have noticed that AWD are not quite as appetite driven as Iguana or other species that I have kept, therefore I actually find it a little more difficult to get them to take from my hand. They tend to like to eat in private (well mine does)
> 
> But do still maintain this, as they still know that food is being offered and as trust starts to build they should become less shy.....
> 
> Mine does now sometimes take from my hand with a little persuasion, I tend to rub the prey on his/her chin and then he/she opens up and eats it.
> 
> Try to wear natural colours as this will help them to feel a little more secure, so basically try to avoid bright loud clothing, as in the wild bright colours are usually a warning.....
> 
> I base most of my taming on my experience with Iguana's and it usually works and I have pretty well bonded animals... My little AWD went from running if you even looked at him to sitting on my hand for 2-3 mins.......
> 
> I have only really been working on the taming process for about 3 mths as I let him settle and made sure that he was eating and not stressed for 3 mths. It may sound like a lot of effort for not much improvement, but it's the end result that is important. Which I would like to be a WELL bonded AWD that I can leave his viv open to come and go as he pleases, similar to an Iguana.
> 
> Basically, don't use gloves, you are not able to properly judge the amount of pressure that you are putting on them and this can stress them further..... Only pick them up when they let you and not because you want to pick them up..... Also always go in with your hand at eye level or below, never above.
> 
> Hope this all helps, fair do's it is a bit much to digest, but ask some of the Iguana keepers if you like, I have helped them tame Igs....
> 
> Check out our Iguana care sheet, we wrote quite a good bit on taming Igs on it.... But as I said you can apply it to AWD...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/666807-iguana-caresheet.html


OK i think i will stop eye contact then as i crouch down to his level and look him in the eye's and talk to him he sometime's run's and sometime's stay's and let's me smooth his head and he will close his eye's but i think he does get frightened because he run's away and look's back sometime's and i might man up and not use glove's then as he open's his mouth a little when i put them on i only used them as he scratch my wrist and i had poo on my finger's so i'm sure you can understand that i don't want to be sat on the toilet for the next week but i might just keep them but not wear them.

EDIT: Question to everyone what different veg do everyone feed?.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> OK i think i will stop eye contact then as i crouch down to his level and look him in the eye's and talk to him he sometime's run's and sometime's stay's and let's me smooth his head and he will close his eye's but i think he does get frightened because he run's away and look's back sometime's and i might man up and not use glove's then as he open's his mouth a little when i put them on i only used them as he scratch my wrist and i had poo on my finger's so i'm sure you can understand that i don't want to be sat on the toilet for the next week but i might just keep them but not wear them.
> 
> EDIT: Question to everyone what different veg do everyone feed?.


Closing their eyes generally is a sign of tameness. They tend to close their eyes when they trust something. That's a good thing, just don't push it. As long as you don't have any cuts on your fingers you will be fine. 

I jut offer mine a little spring greens and carrot. Never touches it though.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Closing their eyes generally is a sign of tameness. They tend to close their eyes when they trust something. That's a good thing, just don't push it. As long as you don't have any cuts on your fingers you will be fine.
> 
> I jut offer mine a little spring greens and carrot. Never touches it though.


Well today i woke up and turnt his light on as he was already awake and waiting for the basking light so i thought i would give him a stroke on the head as i have done since i got him every morning and the same happened he close his eye's then i moved in abit closer but he freaked out again and this time he moved his head round and opened his mouth ready to bite me didn't i sh*t myself cause i have seen his teeth and no way am i getting bite by that.

Got my self some roach's anyway today and i tryed im with a locust first and he didn't want it then i put a roach in and he actually ate it all first time i seen him eat properly and so far he has eaten about 4 so i am pleased and i might try some carrot's then.


----------



## Dragon Farm

scotty667 said:


> Well today i woke up and turnt his light on as he was already awake and waiting for the basking light so i thought i would give him a stroke on the head as i have done since i got him every morning and the same happened he close his eye's then i moved in abit closer but he freaked out again and this time he moved his head round and opened his mouth ready to bite me didn't i sh*t myself cause i have seen his teeth and no way am i getting bite by that.
> 
> Got my self some roach's anyway today and i tryed im with a locust first and he didn't want it then i put a roach in and he actually ate it all first time i seen him eat properly and so far he has eaten about 4 so i am pleased and i might try some carrot's then.


Would it be ok if I stroke your head ? I suspect you would see that as an invasion of your personal space. I doubt you would assume I was about to kill and eat you but the AWD is only a fraction of your size and can't be so sure. 

Why don't you leave the poor thing alone and let it settle in for a few weeks. Its a shame your not listening to the good advice from Iguanaquin.


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> Would it be ok if I stroke your head ? I suspect you would see that as an invasion of your personal space. I doubt you would assume I was about to kill and eat you but the AWD is only a fraction of your size and can't be so sure.
> 
> Why don't you leave the poor thing alone and let it settle in for a few weeks. Its a shame your not listening to the good advice from Iguanaquin.


He was alway's used to people inside the shop getting him out and stroking him and that but i guess he just nervous of his new home still.


----------



## Dragon Farm

scotty667 said:


> Iguanquinn i can't remember if you saw my thread or not but here's my big boy peep's,
> image
> image
> *I have to wear glove's as he is still very skitty as he wasn't used to people holding him for a while as he was stuck in a shop for a few month's* and the first time i got him out the the box he scratched my arm up but he does not like the glove's though.


 
see the writing in bold above !!!

He is a wild animal. Would you tame a fox a grabbing him with gloves, or by getting him used to your presence very gradually ?


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> see the writing in bold above !!!
> 
> He is a wild animal. Would you tame a fox a grabbing him with gloves, or by getting him used to your presence very gradually ?


Yeah i see what you mean,
I think i will just do the usall stuff like clean his bowl then put thm back and let him see that i'm filling them up and i will leave him alone then.

I didn't see it in that way Sorry.


----------



## Dragon Farm

I don't mean to badger you. I think taking your time with the taming, and letting him settle in will be better for YOU and him.


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> I don't mean to badger you. I think taking your time with the taming, and letting him settle in will be better for YOU and him.


Yeah sometime's i need to be told not to do something.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone one on the thread my AWD called aussie is seeming to trust me a bit more as he is eating loads from my hand i will continue to hand feed as this will get his trust for me to increase. I was planning to possibly pick him up this weekend by because of some great advice from iguana quin i will let him settle in longer and i wont even touch him until the weekend after next, so i dont freak him out. Also as i was misted his viv he decided to jump onto my hand and then he jumped back off so im making progress with him :lol2: but he deffo likes his crickets and morio worms. Also he likes to jump off a platform i made him by having cork bark on a bracket so he can get away from the basking point but also below him he has a large cat litter tray which he love to jump in to off the platform and then he runs to glass looking at me, and then he runs back to the basking point when he gets cold bless him. I know the taming is a slow process but we are bonding and starting to make progress ill try and get some snaps of him : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone one on the thread my AWD called aussie is seeming to trust me a bit more as he is eating loads from my hand i will continue to hand feed as this will get his trust for me to increase. I was planning to possibly pick him up this weekend by because of some great advice from iguana quin i will let him settle in longer and i wont even touch him until the weekend after next, so i dont freak him out. Also as i was misted his viv he decided to jump onto my hand and then he jumped back off so im making progress with him :lol2: but he deffo likes his crickets and morio worms. Also he likes to jump off a platform i made him by having cork bark on a bracket so he can get away from the basking point but also below him he has a large cat litter tray which he love to jump in to off the platform and then he runs to glass looking at me, and then he runs back to the basking point when he gets cold bless him. I know the taming is a slow process but we are bonding and starting to make progress ill try and get some snaps of him : victory:


Glad things are working out.... My O/H is developing somewhat of a good relationship with Cody (my AWD)..... I think it has something to do with her Degree in Psychology and CBT..... 

She proclaims not to like the reps, but she spends tons of time with them when I am not there lol.....

She is also followed around by our 3 cats everyhwere she goes! I mean everywhere! They sit outside the toilet and wait for her!!!

Not that I am jealous that she always manges to develop stronger bonds with all of our animals that I do..... :hmm:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Glad things are working out.... My O/H is developing somewhat of a good relationship with Cody (my AWD)..... I think it has something to do with her Degree in Psychology and CBT.....
> 
> She proclaims not to like the reps, but she spends tons of time with them when I am not there lol.....
> 
> She is also followed around by our 3 cats everyhwere she goes! I mean everywhere! They sit outside the toilet and wait for her!!!
> 
> Not that I am jealous that she always manges to develop stronger bonds with all of our animals that I do..... :hmm:


:lol2: you must be really annoyed with all the animals having a stronger bond with her, but ye really glad as he has calm down he eithen lets me stroke him now and he seems to enjoy it he even closes hes eyes but if its anyone else he gets a bit funny and is quite more alert. But ever since i started tweezer feeding he is so much tamer and im glad im making progress with him :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

I know it's not been very long i had mine now but mine has made so much progress, i think he's starting to trust me abit more now as i was cleaning his vivarium yesterday and he was edgeing closer and closer to me and he doesn't look to scared when i open the vivarium to feed him he doesn't even puff out his neck any more and the other day i made him a little ramp to come out of his vivarium hisself and to go back in when he please's and all he wanted to do was sit about 2 and a half foot away from me if that because i sat in the same place for 45 minute's and he eventualy moved toward's me and then he walk back into his vivarium straight up under neath the basking light.


----------



## vicky.beach

What are peoples opinions on keeping aussies with chinese water dragons? i have both (kept seperate) and they seem to like completely different things.... Just wondering as ive never seen anyone do it, but know somebody who's going to try it. I personally would never try it


----------



## Iguanaquinn

vicky.beach said:


> What are peoples opinions on keeping aussies with chinese water dragons? i have both (kept seperate) and they seem to like completely different things.... Just wondering as ive never seen anyone do it, but know somebody who's going to try it. I personally would never try it


Personally think that it is quite irresponsible, they are completely different! They have different requirements, altought similar, but it is not great for providing optimal conditions for either. I hope this person has A LOT of experience of co-habiting as this mght turn nasty.


----------



## vicky.beach

Iguanaquinn said:


> Personally think that it is quite irresponsible, they are completely different! They have different requirements, altought similar, but it is not great for providing optimal conditions for either. I hope this person has A LOT of experience of co-habiting as this mght turn nasty.


thats what i thought, like i said i have both and did not even think about putting them together. stevie my awd likes his floor space more then being high up and my chinese water dragon loves being high up in his vines. Also theres the differences in humidity heat etc the person i think just sees it as easier as they dont need another viv and set up...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

vicky.beach said:


> thats what i thought, like i said i have both and did not even think about putting them together. stevie my awd likes his floor space more then being high up and my chinese water dragon loves being high up in his vines. Also theres the differences in humidity heat etc the person i think just sees it as easier as they dont need another viv and set up...


That really annoys me, I never buy an animal if I am not prepared to house the adult size. I am sure they will find out if it can happen or not and I am sure you will talk sense into them.


----------



## andy007

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am sure you will talk sense into them.


I think he's seen the light: victory: He doesn't appear to be overly experience and myself, Vicky and Netty have explained the problems he could come up against.


----------



## scotty667

vicky.beach said:


> thats what i thought, like i said i have both and did not even think about putting them together. stevie my awd likes his floor space more then being high up and my chinese water dragon loves being high up in his vines. Also theres the differences in humidity heat etc the person i think just sees it as easier as they dont need another viv and set up...


I bet that the chinese water dragon will come off worse in that situation hopefully you can teach him some sense before anything bad happen's.


----------



## vicky.beach

Just need some personal advice on a AWD who needs ALOT of work!!

I have a CWD who i've had for over a year, and many other lizards and snakes, so i knew the care requirements needed for a AWD, But need some advice on taming him down as none of my other lizards have ever needed much taming..

Hes 8 months old (got him from a reptile shop) and presumed male (Bright red belly) but he has got a bit of a bite on him!

I've had him for a week and not tried to handle him really, hes very active in his viv running around swimming and never hides and will sit watching me, but when i have to put my hand in his tank to change water, food etc he goes very skitty ive never seen it so bad before. When i put my hand in earlier to do something because i was near him he bit me, then from advice (this may be wrong) i picked him up to show him that biting me wont get rid of me, while holding him he latched on to me and i didnt do anything, carried on holding him until he closed his mouth and calmed down then put him back. I know what i did was probably wrong and i know that now :bash: but i would love some advice on getting him to trust me and maybe stop biting??


----------



## Dazzz

vicky.beach said:


> Just need some personal advice on a AWD who needs ALOT of work!!
> 
> I have a CWD who i've had for over a year, and many other lizards and snakes, so i knew the care requirements needed for a AWD, But need some advice on taming him down as none of my other lizards have ever needed much taming..
> 
> Hes 8 months old (got him from a reptile shop) and presumed male (Bright red belly) but he has got a bit of a bite on him!
> 
> I've had him for a week and not tried to handle him really, hes very active in his viv running around swimming and never hides and will sit watching me, but when i have to put my hand in his tank to change water, food etc he goes very skitty ive never seen it so bad before. When i put my hand in earlier to do something because i was near him he bit me, then from advice (this may be wrong) i picked him up to show him that biting me wont get rid of me, while holding him he latched on to me and i didnt do anything, carried on holding him until he closed his mouth and calmed down then put him back. I know what i did was probably wrong and i know that now :bash: but i would love some advice on getting him to trust me and maybe stop biting??


It sometimes just takes weeks or months for them to settle down and get used to you, no point trying to rush it you just make them worse.

Patience is the key, I got an ackie 2 weeks ago, who is just starting to calm down a bit and isnt running and hiding when I go in the viv to clean up etc, but I wont go in trying to pick him up, it would just make him more timid again.

Some people recommend sticking an old t-shirt or something in there so they can get used to your scent.
Dazzz


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nice one! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taming my AWD the same way that I tame Green Igs... I spend lots of time letting them observe me in my living area. Basically make sure that your AWD can see you where you spend most of your time. They should also be given alone time, so if there are cats, dogs etc then keep them out of the room for periods of time.
> 
> Looking like you self-harm is just part of it, any Iguana keeper looks like they self-harm and AWD are just an Iguana alternative really so basically, take the cuts and deal with it lol....
> 
> Take your time! The best relationships are build over time and don't happen over night. Once your AWD is viewing you in your enviroment, I would suggest for around two weeks then would be the time to start trying to go into the viv.
> 
> ALWAYS move slow, they are prey as well as preditors, birds and other lizards will pick them off if they are small enough, so bear this in mind. If you move quickly then they will run off.
> 
> Try not to maintain too much eye contact, as with lizards especially larger one they tend to stare each other out as a sign of aggression followed by fighting and displays of dominance. So try not stare them right in the eye....
> 
> Hand feeding is quite a good method too, but I have noticed that AWD are not quite as appetite driven as Iguana or other species that I have kept, therefore I actually find it a little more difficult to get them to take from my hand. They tend to like to eat in private (well mine does)
> 
> But do still maintain this, as they still know that food is being offered and as trust starts to build they should become less shy.....
> 
> Mine does now sometimes take from my hand with a little persuasion, I tend to rub the prey on his/her chin and then he/she opens up and eats it.
> 
> Try to wear natural colours as this will help them to feel a little more secure, so basically try to avoid bright loud clothing, as in the wild bright colours are usually a warning.....
> 
> I base most of my taming on my experience with Iguana's and it usually works and I have pretty well bonded animals... My little AWD went from running if you even looked at him to sitting on my hand for 2-3 mins.......
> 
> I have only really been working on the taming process for about 3 mths as I let him settle and made sure that he was eating and not stressed for 3 mths. It may sound like a lot of effort for not much improvement, but it's the end result that is important. Which I would like to be a WELL bonded AWD that I can leave his viv open to come and go as he pleases, similar to an Iguana.
> 
> Basically, don't use gloves, you are not able to properly judge the amount of pressure that you are putting on them and this can stress them further..... Only pick them up when they let you and not because you want to pick them up..... Also always go in with your hand at eye level or below, never above.
> 
> Hope this all helps, fair do's it is a bit much to digest, but ask some of the Iguana keepers if you like, I have helped them tame Igs....
> 
> Check out our Iguana care sheet, we wrote quite a good bit on taming Igs on it.... But as I said you can apply it to AWD...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/666807-iguana-caresheet.html





vicky.beach said:


> Just need some personal advice on a AWD who needs ALOT of work!!
> 
> I have a CWD who i've had for over a year, and many other lizards and snakes, so i knew the care requirements needed for a AWD, But need some advice on taming him down as none of my other lizards have ever needed much taming..
> 
> Hes 8 months old (got him from a reptile shop) and presumed male (Bright red belly) but he has got a bit of a bite on him!
> 
> I've had him for a week and not tried to handle him really, hes very active in his viv running around swimming and never hides and will sit watching me, but when i have to put my hand in his tank to change water, food etc he goes very skitty ive never seen it so bad before. When i put my hand in earlier to do something because i was near him he bit me, then from advice (this may be wrong) i picked him up to show him that biting me wont get rid of me, while holding him he latched on to me and i didnt do anything, carried on holding him until he closed his mouth and calmed down then put him back. I know what i did was probably wrong and i know that now :bash: but i would love some advice on getting him to trust me and maybe stop biting??


Read my post above, this will help you.... This is the way I tame all my lizards...


----------



## richardquinn

In general how active are AWD'S ?


----------



## scotty667

richardquinn said:


> In general how active are AWD'S ?


I can only speak for myself and not very but i notice when mine is out he like's to go and explore everything and he like's to sit on top my weight's(don't worry these are secure) but i am sure everyone else will tell you how active they are.


----------



## vicky.beach

Thanks for the replies guys, is it a good sign that hes not hiding and is swimming and being very active and inquisitive? His tanks in my room so he sees me pretty much all the time, he likes to sit at his viv and watch me a lot. Im gonna concentrate and make sure hes eating. What substrate would you reccomend? at the moment ive just got newspaper as it makes it easier to see if hes pooing, but then changing it is obviously a bit stressful!

Another thing is what do you do when they go to sleep under water? My CWD has never done it and i know they do do it but it makes me feel a bit nervous:whip: lol


----------



## scotty667

vicky.beach said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, is it a good sign that hes not hiding and is swimming and being very active and inquisitive? His tanks in my room so he sees me pretty much all the time, he likes to sit at his viv and watch me a lot. Im gonna concentrate and make sure hes eating. What substrate would you reccomend? at the moment ive just got newspaper as it makes it easier to see if hes pooing, but then changing it is obviously a bit stressful!
> 
> Another thing is what do you do when they go to sleep under water? My CWD has never done it and i know they do do it but it makes me feel a bit nervous:whip: lol


I have seen AWD go to sleep under water after 25 minute's i pulled him out but i noticed his nostril's were above the water.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

richardquinn said:


> In general how active are AWD'S ?


Well ive only had my AWD for 3weeks now and he just loves swimming,climbing and running around in general but mine isnt fully grown he is only about 1.6 years so im guessing that they calm as they get older coming for mine and scottys point of view :2thumb:


----------



## richardquinn

Have you managed to handle him much?


----------



## scotty667

Yeah but my one does have his off moment's though as today i open the vivarium slowly like i normally do and he puffed his neck out so i just filled his water up and left him and then he went and slept in his water so i just left him untill about an hour ago and i open up the vivarium slowly and he sat up and came toward's me then he let me stroke him then i put some roach's in with him.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

richardquinn said:


> Have you managed to handle him much?


Im working slowly and trying to get my ones trust atm so, no i have not handled since ive had him, but he jumped on my hand, he has taking food from my hand and also ive stroke him as well and he didnt mind that so im making progress and ow yer he decides to poo in his swimming pool all of the time :devil:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Sorry I totally missed your comment about activity. Mine is fairly shy, a friend has one too which is shy, but they are very active! You may not see them but they will be runninng arounf and doing things under cover. 

I have three cats and Cody, LOVES annoying them.. He sits at the glass, bobs and bashes the glass.... Even when my massive Main **** is there.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Sorry I totally missed your comment about activity. Mine is fairly shy, a friend has one too which is shy, but they are very active! You may not see them but they will be runninng arounf and doing things under cover.
> 
> I have three cats and Cody, LOVES annoying them.. He sits at the glass, bobs and bashes the glass.... Even when my massive Main **** is there.


I am the only one out of us 3 that's got an adult and he hardly use's the top of his vivarium and he only like sitting down the bottom on his big rock and swimming in his bowl or just laying their falling asleep that the most he will do really unless i let him out and then he search's every corner of every spot.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im working slowly and trying to get my ones trust atm so, no i have not handled since ive had him, but he jumped on my hand, he has taking food from my hand and also ive stroke him as well and he didnt mind that so im making progress and ow yer he decides to poo in his swimming pool all of the time :devil:


Get used to it..... Worse with Igunana's.... I used to use a 50L rub full of water. She used to poo in it all the time. I used to get a face full when I picked up the rub. Believe me it Is :censor: stinking... Be glad its just an AWD.


----------



## richardquinn

Lol. , bit of a tangent but when feeding where do you put the roaches etc, do you just leave them in the viv for him to hunt?


----------



## scotty667

richardquinn said:


> Lol. , bit of a tangent but when feeding where do you put the roaches etc, do you just leave them in the viv for him to hunt?


Yeah at first he ate in front of me but after that he doesn't so i just leave them in their and leave him to it.


----------



## richardquinn

So is it just a case of trusting that he will hunt them? Does he eat in the water or just on the ground?


----------



## scotty667

richardquinn said:


> So is it just a case of trusting that he will hunt them? Does he eat in the water or just on the ground?


I have only seen him eat out on land and i do trust he eat's them as their gone the next day.


----------



## richardquinn

Lol, good, on average how many a day would you be looking at feeding a baby?


----------



## scotty667

richardquinn said:


> Lol, good, on average how many a day would you be looking at feeding a baby?


I honestly don't know i would wait untill iguanquinn or extreme reply's or maybe dragon farm because i got him when he was an adult.


----------



## richardquinn

Ok thanks mate, I'm hoping to get a younger one if I can to help with the bonding and taming but I would not say no to an adult


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im working slowly and trying to get my ones trust atm so, no i have not handled since ive had him, but he jumped on my hand, he has taking food from my hand and also ive stroke him as well and he didnt mind that so im making progress and ow yer he decides to poo in his swimming pool all of the time :devil:





richardquinn said:


> Lol. , bit of a tangent but when feeding where do you put the roaches etc, do you just leave them in the viv for him to hunt?


I put them in a high sided bowl and leave him to it.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> I put them in a high sided bowl and leave him to it.


I never thought of putting them in a bowl to be honest i'm gunna do it now i am such an idiot sometime's.LOL.LOL.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> I never thought of putting them in a bowl to be honest i'm gunna do it now i am such an idiot sometime's.LOL.LOL.


Lol porclean works best, they can't climb it. But make sure it's got high sides.


----------



## richardquinn

What do u do when feeding locusts or crix tho?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

richardquinn said:


> What do u do when feeding locusts or crix tho?


I just throw them in, I don't mind if they escape. But roaches are a different story, especially the turkistan roaches.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> I just throw them in, I don't mind if they escape. But roaches are a different story, especially the turkistan roaches.


I have only even had the dubia roach's and they seem ok what do the what's the difference in the turkistan one's?.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> I have only even had the dubia roach's and they seem ok what do the what's the difference in the turkistan one's?.


Google them, lots of differences, but the main one after one month they can produce 30 babies EACH! I had a colony I had hundreds of them after 2 months, I only bought 20.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Google them, lots of differences, but the main one after one month they can produce 30 babies EACH! I had a colony I had hundreds of them after 2 months, I only bought 20.


HAHA i wonder how many my dubia can produce then i am going to check now.LOL.


----------



## scotty667

My dubia can produce between 20-40 a month and i ordered 50 female and 50 male but i fed a few of each off but it's just a waiting game now.LOL.LOL.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> My dubia can produce between 20-40 a month and i ordered 50 female and 50 male but i fed a few of each off but it's just a waiting game now.LOL.LOL.


Sorry I got my figures wrong check out how many the turks produce. I have a colony of Dubai roaches atm but the have been on the go for about 3 mths I just leave them.


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Sorry I got my figures wrong check out how many the turks produce. I have a colony of Dubai roaches atm but the have been on the go for about 3 mths I just leave them.


I couldn't find anything on how many theyn produce except one said they produce between 20-40 in 1-4 month's but i don't think this is right.


----------



## jimjam1977

I got my first 2 Aussies (Sheila & Bruce) when they were about 9 month old.. I've never had one from a baby.. I suppose it'd be the same as feeding a baby beardie.. My roaches and morios are put in a cat food dish in the viv.. I also put the odd pinkie in there too ( in the dish on their own) .. My Aussies are at least 3 year old.. Not sure on how old bindii is (she's much older than the others).. As for crickets I let a few wonder in the viv.. They get eaten virtually straight away.. My 4 Aussies are all tame.. My male still does puff his chin out when I got to handle him but he calms down after a few minutes.. Sheila is my favourite girl as she just wants to climb on my arm all the time....

Right better get to work.. Will check when I get home


----------



## scotty667

jimjam1977 said:


> I got my first 2 Aussies (Sheila & Bruce) when they were about 9 month old.. I've never had one from a baby.. I suppose it'd be the same as feeding a baby beardie.. My roaches and morios are put in a cat food dish in the viv.. I also put the odd pinkie in there too ( in the dish on their own) .. My Aussies are at least 3 year old.. Not sure on how old bindii is (she's much older than the others).. As for crickets I let a few wonder in the viv.. They get eaten virtually straight away.. My 4 Aussies are all tame.. My male still does puff his chin out when I got to handle him but he calms down after a few minutes.. Sheila is my favourite girl as she just wants to climb on my arm all the time....
> 
> Right better get to work.. Will check when I get home


Have you got any recent picture's would loveto see them.


----------



## jimjam1977

scotty667 said:


> Have you got any recent picture's would loveto see them.


Yeah I'll put them on here sometime today :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

my little guy is taming down these days..... Lets you stroke him, well lets me stroke him. The O/H though! He jumps straight onto her hand and she holds him to basking light.... He will quite happily sit on her for a few mins :bash:

I have tried, but having none of it...... The person who is no that fussed about animals is the Dr Doolittle of the house!!

Guts me lol......


----------



## jimjam1977

some recent pictures... enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## richardquinn

They're gorgeous, how big is their viv?


----------



## jimjam1977

Their viv is 5w x 3h x 2d atm


----------



## richardquinn

I've been reading about them a lot and three area few places saying thatbyouncouldbhousebabsingle in. 4 x2x2 , is this right or not?


----------



## jimjam1977

Not sure what u mean exactually, lol must be your Sheffield accent lol... Think you mean keeping a baby one in a 4x2x2? if so yeah u can


----------



## richardquinn

Lol sorry I don't know what has happened there, lol I meant is it possible to keep a single AWD in a 4x2x2 viv or does it have to be a 4x3x2 lol...... 

I'm from Newcastle tho  just live in Sheffield lol


----------



## jimjam1977

richardquinn said:


> Lol sorry I don't know what has happened there, lol I meant is it possible to keep a single AWD in a 4x2x2 viv or does it have to be a 4x3x2 lol......
> 
> I'm from Newcastle tho  just live in Sheffield lol


Lol when I had just Bruce and Sheila, they were in a 4x3x2 and that had plenty of room... People may say that mine need a bigger viv, but they are doing ok.. Plenty of space to run and hide..


----------



## richardquinn

How arboreal are they, I've read a lot of people saying that their AWD does not go very high in the viv


----------



## jimjam1977

richardquinn said:


> How arboreal are they, I've read a lot of people saying that their AWD does not go very high in the viv


Mine are always climbing about.. I read that Aussies don't need as much height at the Chinese water dragon, but I were quite limited with space.. They always jumping and climbing about in their viv... Just witnessed my male trying his luck with one of the females


----------



## richardquinn

Yeah I had read that as well and that is where I had read that 2ft in height was enough but I was not sure, well u never know if he's getting lucky you may have a few hatchlings on the way


----------



## jimjam1977

richardquinn said:


> Yeah I had read that as well and that is where I had read that 2ft in height was enough but I was not sure, well u never know if he's getting lucky you may have a few hatchlings on the way


It would be ace if there is  but we'll see


----------



## richardquinn

Well if I have not got one by the time you may have some I will be knocking at your door  
The mrs has said that I need to wait until we move house to get an AWD for the size of the viv so I'm currently looking for a new house as well hahaha


----------



## peterwilkes

Some wild AWDs I saw in Sydney a couple of years back.

Male









Female









Juvenile


----------



## richardquinn

Wow gorgeous


----------



## Iguanaquinn

:whip:


peterwilkes said:


> Some wild AWDs I saw in Sydney a couple of years back.
> 
> Male
> image
> 
> Female
> image
> 
> Juvenile
> image



He's a wee handsom lad!


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> :whip:
> 
> 
> He's a wee handsom lad!


Come on iguanaquinn where's the recent picture's of your then?.


----------



## peterwilkes

And I nearly forgot this one from Sydney Aquarium.










Gippsland Water, Dragon a southerly subspecies of the AWD. As far as I know these are not seen in captivity outside of Australia.


----------



## Dragon Farm

I would really love to get hold of some Gippslands. Its depressing that it is not possible. Thanks very much for sharing those great pictures Peter.


----------



## scotty667

Really happy my AWD actually took a few roach's of off tweezer's today but i know some people say they shouldn't be fed for the first 2 hour's of the light's:whip::whip: going on but he was one hungry fella and the light's have been on for an hour now and i only offered because he ate one that was going across his vivarium but i am sooooooo pleased.:2thumb::2thumb:.


----------



## Dragon Farm

Who is telling them in the wild when it is, or isn't safe to eat ?


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> Who is telling them in the wild when it is, or isn't safe to eat ?


That is exactly what i thought and i actually said this on the beardy thread but as everyone know's this is my first AWD and i am so weary/nervous of what i am doing but thank's anyway.
Plus i have only had him for like a week.


----------



## peterwilkes

I often find my AWDs eating at dawn during the summer before the terrarium lights have come on. Makes sense really as they then have the whole day at optimum temps to digest their food.


----------



## peterwilkes

Dragon Farm said:


> I would really love to get hold of some Gippslands.


You´re not the only one!


----------



## Dragon Farm

We will have to have a chat with certain Germans !


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dragon Farm said:


> We will have to have a chat with certain Germans !


:lol2: Well i certainly will :mf_dribble:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> Come on iguanaquinn where's the recent picture's of your then?.


As requested.....

Some snaps taken around 1 min ago....



























Finally some colours are starting to appear!!


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> As requested.....
> 
> Some snaps taken around 1 min ago....
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Finally some colours are starting to appear!!
> image


Awww look at the little baby:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
Very nice by the way:no1::no1::no1::no1:.


----------



## richardquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> As requested.....
> 
> Some snaps taken around 1 min ago....
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Finally some colours are starting to appear!!
> image


He looks great have u any pics of his viv?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

richardquinn said:


> He looks great have u any pics of his viv?


He is in a temp viv atm.... But yes I have photos of his normal palace...

























Bath time...









This is a 3x3x3.... Cody's modest little house.....


----------



## richardquinn

Great pics, I'm looking at a 4x2x3 viv hopefully and getting an AWD,


----------



## Iguanaquinn

richardquinn said:


> Great pics, I'm looking at a 4x2x3 viv hopefully and getting an AWD,


Nice one! I will always have AWD in my collection from now.... Great, full of character and entertaining little lizards. Took me 4 years to get one, had him around 6mths now and couldn't be happier!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone just asking one question on Aussie my AWD, how much should i be feeding him as he never wants to stop eating and i dont want him over feed him so for a 16month old AWD how many bugs should i be giving a day ??


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone just asking one question on Aussie my AWD, how much should i be feeding him as he never wants to stop eating and i dont want him over feed him so for a 16month old AWD how many bugs should i be giving a day ??


Well if he doesn't stop eating then he's not full enough.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

scotty667 said:


> Well if he doesn't stop eating then he's not full enough.


Ok then, how many are you feeding then scotty?


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ok then, how many are you feeding then scotty?


Well mine is still funny on food one day he will eat a load in the morning and the next day he doesn't but i did give him some carrot's and their is a few missing today.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

scotty667 said:


> Well mine is still funny on food one day he will eat a load in the morning and the next day he doesn't but i did give him some carrot's and their is a few missing today.


Mine eats carrot off tweezers but no from the bowl :lol2: so how many dubias would you feed in one time ??


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> Mine eats carrot off tweezers but no from the bowl :lol2: so how many dubias would you feed in one time ??


HMMM i dunno depend's i normally put a broking peice of egg crate full of them in and if he doesn't want them i take a load out until their is about 3 or 4 of them left in their.


----------



## wilko92

scotty667 said:


> HMMM i dunno depend's i normally put a broking peice of egg crate full of them in and if he doesn't want them i take a load out until their is about 3 or 4 of them left in their.


 I thought you bought them roachies to breed? :gasp: feeding them off they wont breed! lol stop useing roaches!! haha


----------



## scotty667

wilko92 said:


> I thought you bought them roachies to breed? :gasp: feeding them off they wont breed! lol stop useing roaches!! haha


I did but i still got load's of them and i should be expecting baby's soon and i thought about ordering a load more just for breeding and feed the one's i got off.LOL.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

wilko92 said:


> I thought you bought them roachies to breed? :gasp: feeding them off they wont breed! lol stop useing roaches!! haha


But cant you just feed off most of the males and dont touch the females??:no1:


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> But cant you just feed off most of the males and dont touch the females??:no1:


Yeah but you will find out that you will hardly have any male's left when you feed them off i have hardly any now so i'm going to order a lot more.


----------



## Dragon Farm

Apologies this is really off topic, but I have some good friends here who may be able to help me. If you report something to a moderator is it normal to get no response ? Are paid up members of this forum pretty much allowed to say whatever they like !!


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> Apologies this is really off topic, but I have some good friends here who may be able to help me. If you report something to a moderator is it normal to get no response ? Are paid up members of this forum pretty much allowed to say whatever they like !!


It took me a day to get a response from a moderator or it might of been more.


----------



## Dragon Farm

*Reptile keepers need to grow up.*

Hi to everybody. 

Just to let you know I am going to be leaving this forum shortly. I have been pretty active on this thread and have made some friends here, so I thought I ought to say goodbye first. 

Having kept herps for 25 years, I have seen this hobby grow massively in that time. There is alot of talk of the problems caused by people who are anti reptile keeping. The real problem in my view is reptile keepers themselves. 

Reptile keepers are a very broad group, from people who keep a couple of tortoises in the back garden, or a few boas in the bedroom, to people who have hundreds of tiny poison dart frogs. We need to stick together. We need to be adult, and treat each other with respect.

I made a complaint to a moderator here around a week ago, about offensive comments made by somebody (who admitted openly their comments were intended to cause offense). I never got a reply. So a few days later I wrote again. I never got a reply.

I don't want to be part of a forum that thinks its ok for people to post comments that are simply there to offend people. life is too short to waste my time with that. I know I am simply a speck of dust amongst thousands of members here. But I used to like coming here, thinking I could maybe share some of my knowledge and experience with others. Its a shame I don't want to do that anymore.


----------



## scotty667

Dragon Farm said:


> Hi to everybody.
> 
> Just to let you know I am going to be leaving this forum shortly. I have been pretty active on this thread and have made some friends here, so I thought I ought to say goodbye first.
> 
> Having kept herps for 25 years, I have seen this hobby grow massively in that time. There is alot of talk of the problems caused by people who are anti reptile keeping. The real problem in my view is reptile keepers themselves.
> 
> Reptile keepers are a very broad group, from people who keep a couple of tortoises in the back garden, or a few boas in the bedroom, to people who have hundreds of tiny poison dart frogs. We need to stick together. We need to be adult, and treat each other with respect.
> 
> I made a complaint to a moderator here around a week ago, about offensive comments made by somebody (who admitted openly their comments were intended to cause offense). I never got a reply. So a few days later I wrote again. I never got a reply.
> 
> I don't want to be part of a forum that thinks its ok for people to post comments that are simply there to offend people. life is too short to waste my time with that. I know I am simply a speck of dust amongst thousands of members here. But I used to like coming here, thinking I could maybe share some of my knowledge and experience with others. Its a shame I don't want to do that anymore.


Have you tried reporting it to different moderator's.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Ye mate i would try a different moderator and it would be sad to see you leave the forum especially because my AWD came from you :devil:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Anyway i hope this helps you stay some updated pics of Aussie he was one of yours :no1: Enjoy.....


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> Anyway i hope this helps you stay some updated pics of Aussie he was one of yours :no1: Enjoy.....
> 
> image
> image


What substrate are you using cause i bought a coco fibre brick today and i think i got the wrong stuff.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

scotty667 said:


> What substrate are you using cause i bought a coco fibre brick today and i think i got the wrong stuff.


Orchard bark chippings stay cleaner than coco fibre and also orchard bark has less chance of impaction on the animal.: victory:


----------



## scotty667

XtremeReptiles said:


> Orchard bark chippings stay cleaner than coco fibre and also orchard bark has less chance of impaction on the animal.: victory:


Yeah i don't know whether to use it now HMMM i might and just pushed it down in his vivarium rather hard so it get's compacted.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i don't know whether to use it now HMMM i might and just pushed it down in his vivarium rather hard so it get's compacted.


Yeah thats a good idea, normally when my one accidently eats the bark he spitts it back out : victory:


----------



## scotty667

xtremereptiles said:


> yeah thats a good idea, normally when my one accidently eats the bark he spitts it back out : Victory:


haha.


----------



## JonnyB359

Hey guys i'm back  ... for those who remember me.

My laptop stopped working a long time ago and never got it fixed till just recently. Hopefully worth the wait.

I'll refresh your memories with a before and after. Bear in mind the new pictures are of low quality as they were taken on a mobile.

Enjoy.

Before...










and After...


----------



## XtremeReptiles

JonnyB359 said:


> Hey guys i'm back  ... for those who remember me.
> 
> My laptop stopped working a long time ago and never got it fixed till just recently. Hopefully worth the wait.
> 
> I'll refresh your memories with a before and after. Bear in mind the new pictures are of low quality as they were taken on a mobile.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Before...
> 
> image
> 
> and After...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi mate not sure if ive spoken to you on this thread yet but about a month ago i be came a proud owner of a male AWD, so :welcome: back to the thread and what size is that viv is it a viv exotic ax48?? very nice setup i bet you have a very happy dragon


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> Hey guys i'm back  ... for those who remember me.
> 
> My laptop stopped working a long time ago and never got it fixed till just recently. Hopefully worth the wait.
> 
> I'll refresh your memories with a before and after. Bear in mind the new pictures are of low quality as they were taken on a mobile.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Before...
> 
> image
> 
> and After...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice vivarium.


I'm just about to order a load more plant's for mine now.lol.


----------



## JonnyB359

Hey thanks for the feedback... yup it is the viv exotic ax48.

Happy dragon haha... hes a grumpy b :censor: d

He was already 2 years old when i got him.

He is a beautiful lizard but he was bad for diving head first into the glass when i first got him and lost a couple of scales from his upper lip as a result... barely affect his beauty. I'll post a pic of him when i find my digital camera and coax him out of his 'jungle' haha.

Thats why i got him all the plants for the bottom of the viv... its actually one big office planter. cost me about £55 but it has done its job and he feels far more secure in his viv. He hasn't butted the glass since.

The only problem is the little buggar rarely leaves his treasured 'jungle', as i like to call it, when people are in the room and still doesn't eat in front of me.

I have been working at sea and so haven't had the time to handle him much but i am possibly getting an onshore job soon and i have started taking him out and handling him before feeding in the hope that he makes the connection that i am its food source. I also intend to move his food bowl to the middle shelf so that he has to come 'out in the open' to feed.


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> Hey thanks for the feedback... yup it is the viv exotic ax48.
> 
> Happy dragon haha... hes a grumpy b :censor: d
> 
> He was already 2 years old when i got him.
> 
> He is a beautiful lizard but he was bad for diving head first into the glass when i first got him and lost a couple of scales from his upper lip as a result... barely affect his beauty. I'll post a pic of him when i find my digital camera and coax him out of his 'jungle' haha.
> 
> Thats why i got him all the plants for the bottom of the viv... its actually one big office planter. cost me about £55 but it has done its job and he feels far more secure in his viv. He hasn't butted the glass since.
> 
> The only problem is the little buggar rarely leaves his treasured 'jungle', as i like to call it, when people are in the room and still doesn't eat in front of me.
> 
> I have been working at sea and so haven't had the time to handle him much but i am possibly getting an onshore job soon and i have started taking him out and handling him before feeding in the hope that he makes the connection that i am its food source. I also intend to move his food bowl to the middle shelf so that he has to come 'out in the open' to feed.


Mine has only just properly ate in front of me tonight and it was only mealworm's I've had him since the 2 of this month but i do love the way they look what have you named him mine's named GODZILLAR LOL.LOL.


----------



## JonnyB359

My dragon is called Raptor 

Mayb if I give him longer intervals between feeds as well (not starve him)
He might be more eager to eat whether im there or not. I know he's a greedy buggar and will eat everything i put in his bowl as soon as i leave the room.

I have successfully hand fed him once but that was a pinkie mouse i got from a friend and i have never fed him one since.


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> My dragon is called Raptor
> 
> Mayb if I give him longer intervals between feeds as well (not starve him)
> He might be more eager to eat whether im there or not. I know he's a greedy buggar and will eat everything i put in his bowl as soon as i leave the room.
> 
> I have successfully hand fed him once but that was a pinkie mouse i got from a friend and i have never fed him one since.


HAHA seeing as your one of the people i have spoke to who has an adult male how active is he as mine is reall lazy at the best of time and then occasionaly he might have a run around.


----------



## JonnyB359

i thought he was quite small when i got him at about 50cm and he would be considered an adult then. He is ALOT bigger now i think, mostly because he is bigger built and his head is a good bit bigger.

My one is extremely lazy but when he moves... HE MOVES haha. Be it darting up his branches or diving from the top shelf into his water and then darting straight to the 'jungle' lol.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Well, havnt posted here for a long time. Here be an update on my pretty little girl, Una.


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> i thought he was quite small when i got him at about 50cm and he would be considered an adult then. He is ALOT bigger now i think, mostly because he is bigger built and his head is a good bit bigger.
> 
> My one is extremely lazy but when he moves... HE MOVES haha. Be it darting up his branches or diving from the top shelf into his water and then darting straight to the 'jungle' lol.


Yeah they are quite fast when they run but mine's only in a 4x2x2 vivarium at the moment whilst i figure out what i'm doing either buying a tall one or i think i'm gunna buy another 4x2x2 to put on top of it and break through the middle to make it a tall one.


----------



## scotty667

G.R/Trooper said:


> Well, havnt posted here for a long time. Here be an update on my pretty little girl, Una.
> 
> image


Oh she is pretty i never seen a girl before but she is lovely you got any video's of her in the bath as i saw the one's of your CWD'S.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Oh and to all those that worry about mixing species, this AWD was one of the CF's from a very well known large scale breeder (most of you probably have one of his) and was very skittish at the start. Since she has been in the enclosure with my other two (i'll save the best till last) she has begun handfeeding and allowing small handling. So.... Here's her viv! And yes, the other two, they are Chinese. Now been together for over 1.5 years.










Here is the female CWD (Just had some eggs out of her also over the last 3 days) that Una shares an enclosure with:










Here is the hench male in there. I wont go in depth about how this is even possible and obviously offspring is not even on the cards, but yes... This dirty sod has mated with the aussie.










And finally, as she loves the water (and named appropriatly for it) i figured one day i would give her a new aquarium in the bottom of the viv, a little present from myself to Una. So here it is!











I'm using 4" deep substrate of a even mixture of:

Critter Crumble (great odour eliminator)
EcoEarth (with the heatmats under, i now get natural humidity)
Orchid Bark (helps bulk out the other two and gives a better texture)

They are also moving into a new enclosure within the next 3 months due to the fat CWD male smashing the runners off the side so the glass could fall oput. Long story but every day i would come home from work to find him sitting on the bed. So there new viv is going to have some extra space and proper bathing and laying sites. It will stand 7ft tall, 5.5ft wide, and 1.5ft deep.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

scotty667 said:


> Oh she is pretty i never seen a girl before but she is lovely you got any video's of her in the bath as i saw the one's of your CWD'S.


I'll get one sorted for you over the weekend matey. Trouble is once she's in the bath she wants to stay in it all day. Proper little water baby. Through my own experience i have found the AWD's to be less arboreal yet more aquatic on comparison to the chinese.

Anyways, i'm off to sleep. Cheers for the comment dude.


----------



## scotty667

G.R/Trooper said:


> I'll get one sorted for you over the weekend matey. Trouble is once she's in the bath she wants to stay in it all day. Proper little water baby. Through my own experience i have found the AWD's to be less arboreal yet more aquatic on comparison to the chinese.
> 
> Anyways, i'm off to sleep. Cheers for the comment dude.


Yeah well mine doesn't like the bath as of yet but will happily sit in his viv sitting in his water bowl LOL and cheer's.


----------



## Dragon Farm

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ye mate i would try a different moderator and it would be sad to see you leave the forum especially because my AWD came from you :devil:


Thanks for the advice, but I can't be bothered to be honest. Its obvious that I am in a minority of one. Nobody either shares my views, or is prepared to say so. 

Goodbye, and good luck with your reptiles.


----------



## Rabb

Sorry to see you go Mark.

I've not been on the forum for a while but I think I've seen the thread that has made you go and tbh I can't blame you.

This thread will be a poorer place without you. 

All the best m8


----------



## scotty667

Same as above i just read the thread that i think it is and talk about being OFFENSIVE/RUDE.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Indeed an asset to the forum!


----------



## scotty667

Right people i'm abit concerned about my AWD i let him have a run around my room for about 20 minute's and when i say run he did and didn't he explore everything lol but i got a bit worried about him now i picked him up and for once he stayed in my hand and all i felt was when he was breathing in and out it felt bubbly and then it would stop for say a few minute's and then it would start again so i am a bit worried it could be RI but i couldn't hear anything coming from his mouth, his temp's are fine and his humidity is 55% and goes lower at most time's but he does like to spend a lot of him time sitting in his water bowl about 6 hour's maybe more and every morning i turn his light's on he's in his water bowl he's eating fine and he is active to be honest he's scratching at the glass now to come out lol i did think he could just have a belly full of water because he will only eat morio worm's if i chuck them in his water bowl oh and what a surprise he jumped back in his water, so if anyone can shed some light i will be extremely grateful.


----------



## JonnyB359

scotty667 said:


> Right people i'm abit concerned about my AWD i let him have a run around my room for about 20 minute's and when i say run he did and didn't he explore everything lol but i got a bit worried about him now i picked him up and for once he stayed in my hand and all i felt was when he was breathing in and out it felt bubbly and then it would stop for say a few minute's and then it would start again so i am a bit worried it could be RI but i couldn't hear anything coming from his mouth, his temp's are fine and his humidity is 55% and goes lower at most time's but he does like to spend a lot of him time sitting in his water bowl about 6 hour's maybe more and every morning i turn his light's on he's in his water bowl he's eating fine and he is active to be honest he's scratching at the glass now to come out lol i did think he could just have a belly full of water because he will only eat morio worm's if i chuck them in his water bowl oh and what a surprise he jumped back in his water, so if anyone can shed some light i will be extremely grateful.


Your humidity is fine... u may just be being a bit paranoid... what do u mean by bubbly? 6 hours does sound like a long time to be in the water. But then if you only have a water bowl as opposed to a large plastic box... the water probably doesn't get too cold for that length of time in the water to be an issue.

I'm not sure i'm of much help...


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> Your humidity is fine... u may just be being a bit paranoid... what do u mean by bubbly? 6 hours does sound like a long time to be in the water. But then if you only have a water bowl as opposed to a large plastic box... the water probably doesn't get too cold for that length of time in the water to be an issue.
> 
> I'm not sure i'm of much help...


Nah it's not a water bowl i only say that because the water goes in it LOL it a big biscuit plastic tin what i used and he can fit his whole body in it and the water i always make sure isn't freezing cold and bubbly like say you have a chest infection and when you breath in it's like bubbly sort of like that i never see him panting though as i thought i would but it could of been where it was cold in my room or he was scared still of me and was breathing really fast it did stop though after a while.


----------



## JonnyB359

scotty667 said:


> Nah it's not a water bowl i only say that because the water goes in it LOL it a big biscuit plastic tin what i used and he can fit his whole body in it and the water i always make sure isn't freezing cold and bubbly like say you have a chest infection and when you breath in it's like bubbly sort of like that i never see him panting though as i thought i would but it could of been where it was cold in my room or he was scared still of me and was breathing really fast it did stop though after a while.


My ones heart still races when i pick him up... probs just nerves/being scared of the 'giant thing' that keeps picking it up haha :devil: :lol2:


----------



## JonnyB359

Gonna put some goldfish in the water RUB tomorrow... any thoughts? i think it will look ace and i've noticed a few others have done the same...


----------



## scotty667

Hmmm i have thought about fish but not goldfish though i thought only guppies as that's what they can eat and that's what i might get anyway.


----------



## JonnyB359

scotty667 said:


> Hmmm i have thought about fish but not goldfish though i thought only guppies as that's what they can eat and that's what i might get anyway.


I was gonna use goldfish cuz they eat the lizard sh :censor: t and turn it goldish sh :censor: t allowing the filter to keep the water cleaner for longer haha... could put guppies in as well i suppose.


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> I was gonna use goldfish cuz they eat the lizard sh :censor: t and turn it goldish sh :censor: t allowing the filter to keep the water cleaner for longer haha... could put guppies in as well i suppose.


Yeah i just have never heard of goldfish going in it because i know they like to eat the fish but hey go for it but you might have to be careful with it.



^^^^ I'm not being cheeky or sarcastic by the way cause i know it can come across that way through the net lol.

I'm gunna get my AWD out so i can see if it feel's bubbly still i'll keep you posted.


----------



## JonnyB359

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i just have never heard of goldfish going in it because i know they like to eat the fish but hey go for it but you might have to be careful with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I'm not being cheeky or sarcastic by the way cause i know it can come across that way through the net lol.
> 
> I'm gunna get my AWD out so i can see if it feel's bubbly still i'll keep you posted.


I've heard and seen people allowing their cwds eat small goldfish... and if he ate them i wouldn't have been too bothered. guppies r £2 each in my local pet store and the goldfish are £3. So in that sense i thought if he does eat them the GF better value... bcuz they r about 4/5 times bigger. Any thoughts?


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> I've heard and seen people allowing their cwds eat small goldfish... and if he ate them i wouldn't have been too bothered. guppies r £2 each in my local pet store and the goldfish are £3. So in that sense i thought if he does eat them the GF better value... bcuz they r about 4/5 times bigger. Any thoughts?


Yeah go for it then i just never seen it before not that i looked anyway i might take a look on youtube now though LOL and when i finally extend his vivarium i will be doing something like this.


----------



## JonnyB359

scotty667 said:


> Yeah go for it then i just never seen it before not that i looked anyway i might take a look on youtube now though LOL and when i finally extend his vivarium i will be doing something like this.


it took me a good while to get mine too where it is... but i feel i can now say its as good as some of the better ones i've found online (not to sound big headed). if i were to criticise myself i would prob add a couple more branches... one from ground to middle of trellis on the right and a smaller one from there to the basking shelf.

Im off too bed now... keep us updated. I hope you are just being paranoid


----------



## scotty667

JonnyB359 said:


> it took me a good while to get mine too where it is... but i feel i can now say its as good as some of the better ones i've found online (not to sound big headed). if i were to criticise myself i would prob add a couple more branches... one from ground to middle of trellis on the right and a smaller one from there to the basking shelf.
> 
> Im off too bed now... keep us updated. I hope you are just being paranoid


Yeah i would say that your vivarium is rather good yes and no your not being big headed at all and i did hold him again he started bubbly and got better i just wish Dragon Farm didn't leave cause i could really use his opinion and if anyone could reccomend a good vet that they have took their's too.

Thank You,

Scotty.


----------



## dannyvalley

bump to top


----------



## graham40

Hey all I've been looking at getting 1 or 2 Australian water dragons and was wondering would 2 youngsters be ok in 2 4x2x2 vivs one on top of the other with a hole or holes cut through so they have access to both vivs. Basic they would be in this till about a year old then I will build a 6x7x3 viv 
Cheers
Graham


----------



## G.R/Trooper

JonnyB359 said:


> Your humidity is fine... u may just be being a bit paranoid... what do u mean by bubbly? 6 hours does sound like a long time to be in the water. But then if you only have a water bowl as opposed to a large plastic box... the water probably doesn't get too cold for that length of time in the water to be an issue.
> 
> I'm not sure i'm of much help...


If you are referring to the natural "bubbles" they got on their skin, you have nothing to fear. I will try to get you a photo of my female to show you those "bubbles" on the skin. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Hey all I've been looking at getting 1 or 2 Australian water dragons and was wondering would 2 youngsters be ok in 2 4x2x2 vivs one on top of the other with a hole or holes cut through so they have access to both vivs. Basic they would be in this till about a year old then I will build a 6x7x3 viv
> Cheers
> Graham


You mean as in the vivarium will eventually be 4x4x2 with both put together.


----------



## scotty667

G.R/Trooper said:


> If you are referring to the natural "bubbles" they got on their skin, you have nothing to fear. I will try to get you a photo of my female to show you those "bubbles" on the skin. It's perfectly normal.


Hmmm i don't know as it just felt like bubble's when my male was breathing in and out he is still a little bit skittish to properly look but i will tomorrow try but if you could get a picture up that will be great.

Thank You,

Scotty.


----------



## graham40

scotty667 said:


> You mean as in the vivarium will eventually be 4x4x2 with both put together.


Yeh exactly should have said that lol


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Yeh exactly should have said that lol


Yeah they will be fine in that pretty sure you could keep a pair in that my adult male's only in a 4x2x2 but i will get another one and put on top to extend his soon but he's a lazy bugger i alway's say that and it's true well untill i get him out LOL.


----------



## graham40

Good good I can get the dragons now lol the only thing I can't seem to find out about is a basking light. So do they need one and what's the temp


----------



## graham40

graham40 said:


> Good good I can get the dragons now lol the only thing I can't seem to find out about is a basking light. So do they need one and what's the temp


Scrap that I just read it lol so the temps are much different to beardies


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Scrap that I just read it lol so the temps are much different to beardies


Yeah apparently they can live outside in the summer.


----------



## graham40

Good good but mine will be staying inside are weather is to unpredictable lol


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Good good but mine will be staying inside are weather is to unpredictable lol


Yeah same as mine but maybe on a hot day i'll take him outside with me with a leash on or i might build him a mesh enclosure for basking with obviously a shady spot.


----------



## graham40

Yeh prob I was planning on taking my beardies and Yemen out on a warm day for sim natural uv lol an I have a lot of mesh left over from my Yemen viv build. If you need any let me know I can get fiber glass mesh for £8 a meter


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Yeh prob I was planning on taking my beardies and Yemen out on a warm day for sim natural uv lol an I have a lot of mesh left over from my Yemen viv build. If you need any let me know I can get fiber glass mesh for £8 a meter


Cheer's mate i'll definitely keep you in mind but i won't need some for a few week's though and i would only need a couple of meter's as i still have some mesh left.

Scotty.


----------



## graham40

Ye ye just hola if ya need some lol I always buy over I got like 3m left an it's 4 ft wide lol do you know anywhere that is selling awds at the min there is one in manchester that have a few so I'm going to get one from there but I want 2 unrelated lol


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Ye ye just hola if ya need some lol I always buy over I got like 3m left an it's 4 ft wide lol do you know anywhere that is selling awds at the min there is one in manchester that have a few so I'm going to get one from there but I want 2 unrelated lol


Only know about down here and she's about 8 month's old maybe 9 but she is for £220 i know their is two in the classified's for sale have a look if you can't find them just say and i'll try finding it again.


----------



## graham40

I'll have a look but I looked the other day and couldn't find any


Found it and sent a pm ))


----------



## richardquinn

blue lizard reptiles have a young AWD in maybe 4 month old for £110


----------



## wilko92

JonnyB359 said:


> I've heard and seen people allowing their cwds eat small goldfish... and if he ate them i wouldn't have been too bothered. guppies r £2 each in my local pet store and the goldfish are £3. So in that sense i thought if he does eat them the GF better value... bcuz they r about 4/5 times bigger. Any thoughts?


 Hey i dotn have an AWD but i have a CWD and i have fed him guppys, gold fish are advised to stear clear of they can carry more diesease then a guppy would, and while guppys are £2 and gold fish are £3 get 4 female guppys and 1 male and give it 1 month you will have a large amount of guppys, they good thing with guppys also they can live in cold water roomt emp water heated water or brackish water it does take a fair amount for them to die, also they eat the dragon :censor: aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

There are als enzynes in GF that are not good for WD's.... Guppies, minnow and a couple of other small fish are fine though.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Just an update on the taming process of my AWD, Aussie. He is now letting me handle him inside the viv, which is a big improvement to when i first got as he bite and head bobbed but now he has calmed down nicely this because of some good advice from iguanaquin, dragon farm who has now sadly left, its a BIG loss to the forum and also Scotty thank you guys you have been a great help !! :no1:


----------



## JonnyB359

wilko92 said:


> Hey i dotn have an AWD but i have a CWD and i have fed him guppys, gold fish are advised to stear clear of they can carry more diesease then a guppy would, and while guppys are £2 and gold fish are £3 get 4 female guppys and 1 male and give it 1 month you will have a large amount of guppys, they good thing with guppys also they can live in cold water roomt emp water heated water or brackish water it does take a fair amount for them to die, also they eat the dragon :censor: aswell :2thumb:





Iguanaquinn said:


> There are als enzynes in GF that are not good for WD's.... Guppies, minnow and a couple of other small fish are fine though.


Damn... got 3 small goldfish yesterday. I suppose i can just leave them in there and not buy any more goldfish if he eats them. They are very small and very fast. Wont b able to tell if he even tries to eat them until one disappears as he never eats infront of me.

With regard to taming he is still skittish when i first pick him up but doesn't run when he's on me/my shoulder and he has no problem with being stroked. Also, i had a bit of a breakthrough. Had him out when i was drinking smoothie and tried him with it. He was lapping up the drops from my finger. :2thumb:


----------



## JonnyB359

Bump


----------



## graham40

hi all. some fo you might remember i posted here about thinking about getting a awd. anyway i got him today and he is awesome. hes about 12 months old and i think he needs a lady friend or 2 lol what age are they at sexual maturity cant remember care sheets saying


----------



## XtremeReptiles

graham40 said:


> hi all. some fo you might remember i posted here about thinking about getting a awd. anyway i got him today and he is awesome. hes about 12 months old and i think he needs a lady friend or 2 lol what age are they at sexual maturity cant remember care sheets saying


Sounds great mate hope you enjoy him they are amazing lizards try and get a piccy up but let him settle in first. Also i believe that aussie water dragons become sexualy mature at the age 2.5-3years could be wrong but im pretty sure its right but it will vary, hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Rabb

Guys I'm building my new large viv at the minute and in a month will be looking for some 1-2 year old female AWD's. 

I have 2 males i've had since they where babys (there coming up on 2 years old now and bread by Dragon Farm). So will be looking to sell on one male and get 2 females. 

If any of you know of any females up for sale let me know. Females always seem to be hard to find.


----------



## graham40

How long do these bad boys generally stay in the water for. As mine (got him today) has now been in his water for a couple hours now and am starting to worrie he might be getting cold


----------



## XtremeReptiles

graham40 said:


> How long do these bad boys generally stay in the water for. As mine (got him today) has now been in his water for a couple hours now and am starting to worrie he might be getting cold


Sorry to break to ya i know you want to keep checking up on him but the best thing is not to worry and let him settle in, the lizards knows best : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

graham40 said:


> How long do these bad boys generally stay in the water for. As mine (got him today) has now been in his water for a couple hours now and am starting to worrie he might be getting cold


As long as the water temp is ok, then don't worry about how much time it spends in there.... They stay in water to make a quick get-away from predators, so don't worry about him.


----------



## iDomino

hey guys do any of you use some sort of filtration system for your waterdragon pools?
im working like 12 hour days and finding it hard atm to change the water as regularly as i would like


----------



## graham40

I have only a couple of days experience with my dragon and I have today put him in his new viv (AX48) with a fish tank at the bottom and I have an external filter pumping and cleaning the water. But that's mainly to stop it going stagnant plus I want to keep fish in there to but I am planning on still changing the water frequently


----------



## Rabb

Why is it always so difficult to find females. I got 2 dragons about 18 months ago bred by Dragonfarm. He said they had been incubated to be female yet I still ended up with 2 males. 

So now I need to sell a male and get 2 females or keep both and get 3-4 females. The trouble is there rarer than rocking horse shit. :banghead:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> Why is it always so difficult to find females. I got 2 dragons about 18 months ago bred by Dragonfarm. He said they had been incubated to be female yet I still ended up with 2 males.
> 
> So now I need to sell a male and get 2 females or keep both and get 3-4 females. The trouble is there rarer than rocking horse shit. :banghead:



As far as I am aware, AWD are not temp sex dependant? If they were then everyone would be producing females!

Keep a male and try source a female..... They come round every so often....


----------



## Rabb

Iguanaquinn said:


> As far as I am aware, AWD are not temp sex dependant? If they were then everyone would be producing females!
> 
> Keep a male and try source a female..... They come round every so often....


I wasn't sure on that and relied on the breeders knowledge on that front. I have a PM form Mark at DragonFarm saying that AWD sex is determined by incubation temps.

I'm not to keen on the idea of keeping one female with one male. Most of what I've read says it should be at least 2 females to a male.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> I wasn't sure on that and relied on the breeders knowledge on that front. I have a PM form Mark at DragonFarm saying that AWD sex is determined by incubation temps.
> 
> I'm not to keen on the idea of keeping one female with one male. Most of what I've read says it should be at least 2 females to a male.


Hmm I would trust Marc, to be fair, just that unusual how there are not more females then. 

1.1 will be fine, just make sure the male is not stressing her.


----------



## Rabb

Maybe but with the size of the new viv I think it would be better to have 2 females. But at least I know I can get one if it comes up and get another later.


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> How long do these bad boys generally stay in the water for. As mine (got him today) has now been in his water for a couple hours now and am starting to worrie he might be getting cold


Mine would stay in his water all day if he wanted.


----------



## MaMExotics

is anyone planning on breeding AWD's this year???


----------



## Rabb

MaMExotics said:


> is anyone planning on breeding AWD's this year???


Not any time soon. I would like to but can't find any females.


----------



## jimjam1977

I've seen my male try it on with one of the girls but he didn't do it right :blush:


----------



## MaMExotics

jimjam1977 said:


> I've seen my male try it on with one of the girls but he didn't do it right :blush:


well lets hope he figures it out, have y had babys before?


----------



## jimjam1977

I haven't with the water dragons but I've bred the beardies before


----------



## MaMExotics

jimjam1977 said:


> I haven't with the water dragons but I've bred the beardies before


cool , hopefuly you will gte some babys will u be shipping if you do get some???


----------



## jimjam1977

I dunno about that, maybe, I normally invite people to collect at my house or meet half way... Never done shipping before


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rabb said:


> Why is it always so difficult to find females. I got 2 dragons about 18 months ago bred by Dragonfarm. He said they had been incubated to be female yet I still ended up with 2 males.
> 
> So now I need to sell a male and get 2 females or keep both and get 3-4 females. The trouble is there rarer than rocking horse shit. :banghead:


I have a female which i would LOVE to breed from. She's going into a new enclosure this year so if anyone want's to bring their male down for a while let me know and we'll sort something out over eggs & food.


----------



## Rabb

Or you could just swap her for one of my male's :gasp::lol2:


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rabb said:


> Or you could just swap her for one of my male's :gasp::lol2:


Like thats ever going to happen :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

I bet my male would love a female or two to play with :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.


----------



## jimjam1977

G.R/Trooper said:


> I have a female which i would LOVE to breed from. She's going into a new enclosure this year so if anyone want's to bring their male down for a while let me know and we'll sort something out over eggs & food.


Hi, Im sorry I couldn't allow that... Please don't take offence... Nothing personal, but they'd have to be quarantined first.. How do I know if my male has something that your female could catch? Or visa versa? Once didn't quarantined a beardie and it had a disease that was passed onto my other beardie, which later died... 

Sorry I'm just thinking of the lizards' health x


----------



## graham40

Rabb said:


> Why is it always so difficult to find females. I got 2 dragons about 18 months ago bred by Dragonfarm. He said they had been incubated to be female yet I still ended up with 2 males.
> 
> So now I need to sell a male and get 2 females or keep both and get 3-4 females. The trouble is there rarer than rocking horse shit. :banghead:


i just got 2 females of preloved. one 3 years the other 4. now just the three months to go then hopefully they will get jiggy with my male. but there is some more females on there judt to let you know


----------



## G.R/Trooper

jimjam1977 said:


> Hi, Im sorry I couldn't allow that... Please don't take offence... Nothing personal, but they'd have to be quarantined first.. How do I know if my male has something that your female could catch? Or visa versa? Once didn't quarantined a beardie and it had a disease that was passed onto my other beardie, which later died...
> 
> Sorry I'm just thinking of the lizards' health x


Mate it's fine they would be quarentined anyway, preferably in front of each other so the male gets in the mood before he's in the enclosure. Barnsley is a bit of a treck for a few AWD eggs anyway man!


----------



## Rabb

graham40 said:


> i just got 2 females of preloved. one 3 years the other 4. now just the three months to go then hopefully they will get jiggy with my male. but there is some more females on there judt to let you know


You probably just nicked the ones I was gona have. Messaged the guy on Friday but not been all weekend to check my messages.


----------



## graham40

Rabb said:


> You probably just nicked the ones I was gona have. Messaged the guy on Friday but not been all weekend to check my messages.


There was a few around the same age I think bud.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Got a rescue AWD coming on Saturday! 5 Years old and a big tubby boy.... Fed pretty much on marios! Wee diet I think!


----------



## Rabb

Part of a PM I got form Dragonfarm today. Could be usfull information for anyone trying to breed there dragons.



> There seems to be some confusion on the thread about whether TSD exists for AWD or not. It definately does !! There has been plenty of scientific research done on this.
> 
> When I read your message I remembered saying to you that I hoped yours would be females based on incubation temp. Obviously I couldn't promise anything or guarantee it. But I was disapointed to find out yours were both males.
> 
> I think I have found the source of the problem. Eggs incubated at 28c or over should be females. At that temp eggs take around 2 months to hatch. I assumed that the genitals of the baby lizard wouldn't be developing in the first 10-14 days, so wasn't careful to ensure the temps were above 28c for the start of the incubation period. Since then I have found out that in leopard geckos which have a similar development period, its the first two weeks that is the important period. After two weeks the sex is set, and you can mess around with the temp for the rest of the incubation period, it makes no difference then to the sex of the baby.
> 
> Therefore I think it very likely that AWD are the same. I think it explains why you have two males. Last year I was alot more careful with temps and I will find out later this year if the young I kept back are mostly females (as I hope) or not. I should make it clear that the later eggs have always been incubated very hot because later on in the season our house is very hot here in the summer, and its impossible to keep them cool. I think the majority of last years AWD supplied to the UK market from us were probably females.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rescue! How could anyone give this boy up! I certainly won't be!


----------



## boristhespider

I'm after a quick sale of a female , if anyone is interested I can send pics


----------



## jimjam1977

Iguanaquinn said:


> Rescue! How could anyone give this boy up! I certainly won't be!
> 
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image


He is a beauty and looks alot like my male Ned


----------



## skittles

*new australian water dragon*

got my new 4yr old awd today.could someone please tell me exactly what fruit and veg i can give him please as i cant find any safe lists anywhere

thanks every 1


----------



## skittles

*new australian water dragon*

my new 4yr old male awd 
just got him today


----------



## Rabb

skittles said:


> my new 4yr old male awd
> just got him today


Nice dragon m8. Just one observation. Your viv looks very empty looks like you could do with some plants and things to make it a bit more interesting for your dragon and you.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

skittles said:


> my new 4yr old male awd
> just got him today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


Regarding veg, try carrots,water cress and dandelion leaves. Dont worry if he doesnt take it as they dont have to have veg in there diet. Just keep feeding him livefood, here is a pic of mine when i first got him at 16months old he has grown alot since then : victory:. He was in shed in this pic :2thumb:.


----------



## Rabb

I finally finished my new viv. (I'll get some pics up later) As you may know form my previous posts I have 2 males they have been together since tiny and I've never had any problems with them being aggressive to each other. The occasional head bobbing but that was about it. 

Since putting them in to the new viv things have changed. Obviously this being new territory they are trying to work out who's boss so far it's not been very vicious they have been bulling each other off of various basking spots. I'm keeping an eye on them as much as possible. 

I'm trying to sell one of the males and then replace him with 2 females so if any of you want another male let me know.


----------



## skittles

*more pics of awd*


----------



## Rabb

Lol on that second pic he looks like a right grumpy sod. :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Just ordered my AWD a 6x2x3 and my Bosc a 6x2x2...

Here is the lad going in...


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Just ordered my AWD a 6x2x3 and my Bosc a 6x2x2...
> 
> Here is the lad going in...
> image
> image
> image


How come his eyes are closed??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> How come his eyes are closed??


It's a sign of trust, same as Iguana's.... When they trust you they don't feel the need to keep thier eyes open. They can close them and relax and enjoy the petting...

Eye's open shot, to prove he is alive lol...


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> It's a sign of trust, same as Iguana's.... When they trust you they don't feel the need to keep thier eyes open. They can close them and relax and enjoy the petting...
> 
> Eye's open shot, to prove he is alive lol...
> image


Oh, ok my male AWD closes his eyes when i stroke inside the viv but when i handling him he just leaves his eyes open, wierd......


----------



## malia007

benjo said:


> they look like volocaraptors (spelling) from jurrasic park! they look alot nicer than CWD's


no they don't!!! :whistling2: but i am biased, would love some of these too but don't have the room to keep both. water dragons for me look the most like dinosaurs imo


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh, ok my male AWD closes his eyes when i stroke inside the viv but when i handling him he just leaves his eyes open, wierd......


Makes sense m8, he feels secure in his viv, its his territory. Outside he out his comfort zone, to many stimuli.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Makes sense m8, he feels secure in his viv, its his territory. Outside he out his comfort zone, to many stimuli.


So how would get him to become comfortable outside the viv??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

XtremeReptiles said:


> So how would get him to become comfortable outside the viv??


Lots of time patience and hand feeding.... If he sits on u then great don't worry about him closing his eyes, it comes with time. Nice quiet room helps, TV off doors closed and slow movements.


----------



## skittles

*awd sleeping in water*

i came down to the sitting room in the middle of last night to see my awd water dragon sleeping in the water with just his eyes and nose above the water.is this normal. i have him in a 4x2x4 l x w x h viv at the mo .will this do him ,i was thinking of moving him to this larger viv


----------



## Iguanaquinn

skittles said:


> i came down to the sitting room in the middle of last night to see my awd water dragon sleeping in the water with just his eyes and nose above the water.is this normal. i have him in a 4x2x4 l x w x h viv at the mo .will this do him ,i was thinking of moving him to this larger viv
> image


Yup fine and normal, as they grow they prefer staying on the ground more I have a 6x2x3 lxxbxh ordered for my boy. He's in a 3x3x3 atm.


----------



## Rabb

Just wanted to share some pic of my new viv. As of this morning I'm down to one male so now it's time to get him some girl friends.

The out side of the viv still needs a bit of work and so far the external filter is keeping the water clean. In fact it tests cleaner then my tap water :gasp:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Rabb said:


> Just wanted to share some pic of my new viv. As of this morning I'm down to one male so now it's time to get him some girl friends.
> 
> The out side of the viv still needs a bit of work and so far the external filter is keeping the water clean. In fact it tests cleaner then my tap water :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice, good luck breeding once you find some females : victory:


----------



## Rabb

Guys during my enquireies to find some female AWD's I've come accross some one with a female that is looking for a good home for his girl. I'm allready commited to taking on 2 other female's and don't feel another is a good idea for me at this time.

So are any of you looking for a female (AWD that is :whistling2
Preloved | female australian water dragon for sale in Maidencombe, S. Devon, UK

He seems more interested in her well fair then anything else but needs the viv for another project.


----------



## jimjam1977

Me and my sis went to Manchester pet & aquatic centre ... After playing with one of the cutesy African grey parrots, I Came across some Australian water dragons..... Jeez you should of seen the price!! The biggest was definately a male.. It were maybe about 18 month old... £245!! And the rest were maybe about up to a year old still at £195! How much?!?!?! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Rabb

I have seen that some shops seem to really over price AWD's. A place near me has CB11 babys for £140 this has to be more then a 100% markup.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> Just wanted to share some pic of my new viv. As of this morning I'm down to one male so now it's time to get him some girl friends.
> 
> The out side of the viv still needs a bit of work and so far the external filter is keeping the water clean. In fact it tests cleaner then my tap water :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image


M8 that's a beast of a viv! What are the dimsions?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> I have seen that some shops seem to really over price AWD's. A place near me has CB11 babys for £140 this has to be more then a 100% markup.


Are you benchmarking it against one place or a variety of places taking the average price, as I have only EVER seen 3 AWD I have owned two and one in a shop for... I think £130 or so. Charlton Reptiles have them cheap, but that's because Mark (the owner) breeds 100's per year.


----------



## Rabb

Iguanaquinn said:


> M8 that's a beast of a viv! What are the dimsions?


It's 2 meters long by 1 deep and it is floor to ceiling but the usable bit is about 1.5 meters high maybe more.



> Are you benchmarking it against one place or a variety of places taking the average price, as I have only EVER seen 3 AWD I have owned two and one in a shop for... I think £130 or so. Charlton Reptiles have them cheap, but that's because Mark (the owner) breeds 100's per year.


I just guessing to be honest. But I would never really expect to pay more then £100 for an adult let alone £140 for a baby. But I see what your getting at the fact I got mine from Mark has probably scued my perception of there true value.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Rabb said:


> It's 2 meters long by 1 deep and it is floor to ceiling but the usable bit is about 1.5 meters high maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> I just guessing to be honest. But I would never really expect to pay more then £100 for an adult let alone £140 for a baby. But I see what your getting at the fact I got mine from Mark has probably scued my perception of there true value.


Strange market, don't think that there enough demand in the market to compare any real prices. Think that shops are being oppertunistic and capitalising on an underdeveloped market.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Are you benchmarking it against one place or a variety of places taking the average price, as I have only EVER seen 3 AWD I have owned two and one in a shop for... I think £130 or so. Charlton Reptiles have them cheap, but that's because Mark (the owner) breeds 100's per year.


Thats where my AWD is from, i payed £90 for a 16month male which i thought was cheap compared to other places.


----------



## Warmachine

I paid 120 for mine from Warrington pets and exotics, they had two in one I believed to be female and one I thought male so I got the male..if I knew how hard getting a female was I would of got her..plus the one I picked has issues..real issues..0_o


Edit: forgot to mention he was around 6 months old when I purchased him


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Warmachine said:


> I paid 120 for mine from Warrington pets and exotics, they had two in one I believed to be female and one I thought male so I got the male..if I knew how hard getting a female was I would of got her..plus the one I picked has issues..real issues..0_o
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention he was around 6 months old when I purchased him


What do you mean by issues??


----------



## vicky.beach

How do you sex AWD's?
I have a male whos about 8 months old (but a lot smaller due to not eating for a while so hes a bit small)


----------



## vicky.beach

Rabb said:


> I have seen that some shops seem to really over price AWD's. A place near me has CB11 babys for £140 this has to be more then a 100% markup.


I got a 8 month old for £75


----------



## XtremeReptiles

vicky.beach said:


> I got a 8 month old for £75


I envy you :lol2:


----------



## Warmachine

XtremeReptiles said:


> What do you mean by issues??


Psychological issues


----------



## Iguanaquinn

vicky.beach said:


> How do you sex AWD's?
> I have a male whos about 8 months old (but a lot smaller due to not eating for a while so hes a bit small)
> 
> image


That's a male, red chest and dorsal crest, head size and shape is a little different, but mainly chest color, easiest way to tell.


----------



## Rabb

Do any of you have pics of your males along with your females. Only ever having males until now I' a little unsure of the size difference between the sexes. 

The girl I have just got is very small and is supposed to be 4 years old, I'm not so sure. She wasn't being kept in the best of conditions so this could be a factor in her size. 

Also she has lost the tip of her tail and the end is black, necrosis no doubt. It doesn't seem to bother her and form what I know it has been like it of some time. I'll be taking her to the vet to get it checked. Is the vet likely to amputate the black part?

All things considered she seems healthy enough but this really felt more like being charged to rescue her then a purchase.


----------



## jimjam1977

I haven't got access to show you size difference between my male and females, but as soon as I can get a picture up I will.... My male is nearly double size...

I've noticed one of my girls seem to wriggle the end of her tail alot... Is that some kind of communication? Does anyone elses do that??


----------



## Billybob9351

*awd*

is there anyone out there with a fully grown awd in birmingham???? really want one and i've successfully bred and raised basilisks and beardies and i'm now looking to settle down on a pet rather than breeding. 

If anyone would have the time to let me come and see their aussie i'd really appreciate it please pm me i've really fell for these but i want a medium sized lizard and theres only so much you can read and take in from photos and care sheets


----------



## jimjam1977

Evening all!:notworthy:

Just a quick note to say, one of my females have just laid 10 eggs, fingers crossed to see if they are fertile... They were very white so that's a good start.. 

:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimjam1977 said:


> Evening all!:notworthy:
> 
> Just a quick note to say, one of my females have just laid 10 eggs, fingers crossed to see if they are fertile... They were very white so that's a good start..
> 
> :2thumb:


Good to hear some CB babies may be on the agender : victory:


----------



## jimjam1977

XtremeReptiles said:


> Good to hear some CB babies may be on the agender : victory:


Well we'll see, I had the male from 10month old and he's nearly 3, although I don't know the age of the female cos I got her thru a swap with one of my high morph beardies.. Prob about 4 or 5 ?


----------



## Rabb

jimjam1977 said:


> Well we'll see, I had the male from 10month old and he's nearly 3, although I don't know the age of the female cos I got her thru a swap with one of my high morph beardies.. Prob about 4 or 5 ?


Good luck with the eggs m8.

Mine have been at it like rabbits so you never know I might get some eggs too.:gasp:


----------



## jimjam1977

Sad day today :-( 

Bruce (one of the females) died suddenly... Suspected impaction, maybe, I dunno, she died in my hand, very upset, think there were something stuck in her throat, I dunno, all I know is that I'm gutted and feel very sad.. The Aussies are my fave lizards..

Buried her in my garden...

R.I.P brucie xx


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimjam1977 said:


> Sad day today :-(
> 
> Bruce (one of the females) died suddenly... Suspected impaction, maybe, I dunno, she died in my hand, very upset, think there were something stuck in her throat, I dunno, all I know is that I'm gutted and feel very sad.. The Aussies are my fave lizards..
> 
> Buried her in my garden...
> 
> R.I.P brucie xx


I really feel for you alot, sorry for your loss. R.I.P Bruce x


----------



## XtremeReptiles

what size viv would i need eventually for a full grown AWD?? im having mixed opinions


----------



## XtremeReptiles

XtremeReptiles said:


> what size viv would i need eventually for a full grown AWD?? im having mixed opinions


Anyone?? Would a 4x3x2 (LxHxD) be enough space for a full grown ?


----------



## jimjam1977

XtremeReptiles said:


> Anyone?? Would a 4x3x2 (LxHxD) be enough space for a full grown ?


Yeah I would say big enough for the one


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimjam1977 said:


> Yeah I would say big enough for the one


Thanks, it just seems that it is just us two in this thread nowadays :whistling2:


----------



## jimjam1977

XtremeReptiles said:


> Thanks, it just seems that it is just us two in this thread nowadays :whistling2:


Yeah I know, even I am not on it often... Been really really busy... But none the less still loving the Aussies... Gutted that Brucie died last week, really didn't want to lose her, especially that females are hard to come by.. But I still have a trio 

Update on the eggs... Err not looking good tbh... Oh well.. Nee mind


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I am here too, I just don't really bother with the forum as a whole anymore... 

I have ordered a 6x3x3 for my male.... Not that I think that he needs it, just that I have the space... 

I have ordered two actually lol, one for my Bosc too. Just need to find a female AWD though :bash:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am here too, I just don't really bother with the forum as a whole anymore...
> 
> I have ordered a 6x3x3 for my male.... Not that I think that he needs it, just that I have the space...
> 
> I have ordered two actually lol, one for my Bosc too. Just need to find a female AWD though :bash:


Nice one!! I let my one roam quite alot as it is so thats why im just going to upgrade to a 4x3x2 and as bad as it sounds look on preloved sometimes you can find something unsual on there :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Not that anyone would because if one came round u would snap it up for yourself lol. Buuuut if anyone see's a female AWD please let me know.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Not that anyone would because if one came round u would snap it up for yourself lol. Buuuut if anyone see's a female AWD please let me know.


Here is quite a few females and males on preloved : victory:

Forgot the link lol http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105805346/australian-water-dragon-breeding-group.html


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Here are some updated pics of Aussie. Enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## simonreptilecrazy

*my two awd's*










mick and shelia 

mick is a eastern awd he doesnt like being picked up but loves his cest beening stroked 

shelia is a gipsland awd she likes to be picked up and stroked 

what time of the year does awds lay there eggs?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

simonreptilecrazy said:


> image
> 
> mick and shelia
> 
> mick is a eastern awd he doesnt like being picked up but loves his cest beening stroked
> 
> shelia is a gipsland awd she likes to be picked up and stroked
> 
> what time of the year does awds lay there eggs?


Nice AWD's they lay normally from the start of spring through to middle of summer normally : victory: if you cycle probably


----------



## jimjam1977

How do you know if she is a gippsland water dragon?


----------



## simonreptilecrazy

*hi*

i was told she was a gipsland and they said she was a gipsland because she has a more greener background to her


----------



## jimjam1977

The reason I ask is that my female 'Sheila' is very light in colour compared with the other female I got.. I wonder if she is too?.:whistling2:


----------



## simonreptilecrazy

*hi*

i must admitt that she does look alot like my girl i would say u have a good chance :2thumb:


----------



## Zakk

Hoping to get hold of one of these sometime soon ^_^ beautiful things.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Cody has just been moved into the pentouse viv...

He moved from a 3x3x3 to a 6x3x3! 










Needs a bit of work, but it works for just now... Need to get some rope, plants another bath and some more wood.

Quite funny, my boy looks tiny in there, but he is adult, just under 3ft! Think he has a little more growing to do as he sheds a fair bit!


----------



## jimbopfc

Hey guys, just found this thread and thought I'd get on it! I've got 2 aussies,which i've had since they were 6 weeks, roughly a year old now and both doing fine, reasonably hand tame and on a good day will sit for half hour hassle free. Being new to the site how do i upload pictures?! So true about pooing on you & they always go to see our rankins!


----------



## jimbopfc

*Wilfred & Whitney*


----------



## Zakk

jimbopfc said:


> image


They are awesome matey, been watching this thread for a while cause they are amazing, really want one but want a young one, on the odd occasion i find them they are adults


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cody has just been moved into the pentouse viv...
> 
> He moved from a 3x3x3 to a 6x3x3!
> 
> image
> 
> Needs a bit of work, but it works for just now... Need to get some rope,
> plants another bath and some more wood.
> 
> Quite funny, my boy looks tiny in there, but he is adult, just under 3ft! Think he has a little more growing to do as he sheds a fair bit!


Just got my boy into a new viv he is only 2ft and a few inches atm so plenty of growing but he seems too appreciate the space he is a new 5x2x3. Pics will be up soon.



jimbopfc said:


> image


Nice little ones you have there :2thumb:



Zakk said:


> They are awesome matey, been watching this thread for a while cause they are amazing, really want one but want a young one, on the odd occasion i find them they are adults


I think emsworth reptiles have a few CB12 in : victory:


----------



## Zakk

I've seen mate, good price too but not sure how I feel bout ordering online and I dont wonna expose them to a four hour car journey home (or me to an 8 hour alround trip ) if it can be avoided XD then again part of the fun with Aussies from what I've seen is seeing how they turn out as babies look SO differant to adults and you cant really pick one you like off that... I just dont know! XD maybe when I get some money. Id like to know how big they are and emailed them last week but no response  anyone had any experience with Emsworth before who can tell me what they are like?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Zakk said:


> I've seen mate, good price too but not sure how I feel bout ordering online and I dont wonna expose them to a four hour car journey home (or me to an 8 hour alround trip ) if it can be avoided XD then again part of the fun with Aussies from what I've seen is seeing how they turn out as babies look SO differant to adults and you cant really pick one you like off that... I just dont know! XD maybe when I get some money. Id like to know how big they are and emailed them last week but no response  anyone had any experience with Emsworth before who can tell me what they are like?


Had no experience with them but heard only good opinions about them! Also aussies are hardy lizards so dont worry about delievery :2thumb:


----------



## Zakk

XtremeReptiles said:


> Had no experience with them but heard only good opinions about them! Also aussies are hardy lizards so dont worry about delievery :2thumb:


In that case, can't wait for pay day XD how big do they get in the first year btw? planning on having the full size set up through-out but just out of curiosity really? Thanks for replying btw mate, appreciate the input!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Zakk said:


> In that case, can't wait for pay day XD how big do they get in the first year btw? planning on having the full size set up through-out but just out of curiosity really? Thanks for replying btw mate, appreciate the input!


Well they all grow at different rates tbh, but mine in a CF 10 and he is 2ft and a few inches i believe that they arent full grown until 3yrs though. No probs about the input always happy to help and discuss with other keepers : victory:


----------



## Zakk

I knew there were no definites I was just afer a rough estimate so cheers, and yeah I can't wait, I've knocked out all the built in wardrobes in a room in my house so I have a 12x9ft wall free, so using that wall for my tv and 4 4 x 2 vivs and a big one for the Aussie.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Zakk said:


> I knew there were no definites I was just afer a rough estimate so cheers, and yeah I can't wait, I've knocked out all the built in wardrobes in a room in my house so I have a 12x9ft wall free, so using that wall for my tv and 4 4 x 2 vivs and a big one for the Aussie.


Sounds like a plan mate :2thumb:. For a rough guess prob around 12inches maybe 15inches at most : victory:


----------



## jimbopfc

Zakk said:


> I've seen mate, good price too but not sure how I feel bout ordering online and I dont wonna expose them to a four hour car journey home (or me to an 8 hour alround trip ) if it can be avoided XD then again part of the fun with Aussies from what I've seen is seeing how they turn out as babies look SO differant to adults and you cant really pick one you like off that... I just dont know! XD maybe when I get some money. Id like to know how big they are and emailed them last week but no response  anyone had any experience with Emsworth before who can tell me what they are like?


Hello Zakk, I've used Emsworth for many years & they've always done me well. Small world that we live in one of my sisters lives in Cheadle and the other 2 in staff, they are visiting the week starting 20th Aug returning friday 24th and sure they wouldn't mind running them up for you if that helps? Think they had 3 left the last time i was in their, the pair i posted a pic of earlier are just about a year old and by the sound of it the viv you're making could easily house a pair!


----------



## Zakk

jimbopfc said:


> Hello Zakk, I've used Emsworth for many years & they've always done me well. Small world that we live in one of my sisters lives in Cheadle and the other 2 in staff, they are visiting the week starting 20th Aug returning friday 24th and sure they wouldn't mind running them up for you if that helps? Think they had 3 left the last time i was in their, the pair i posted a pic of earlier are just about a year old and by the sound of it the viv you're making could easily house a pair!


That really is a small world! XD thanks for the feedback on Emsworth! I was thinking of maybe getting a pair, im not sure, depends if they can be sexed that early I guess which I doubt cause id go for 2 females? And I'll have to see if I get the bonus work have mentioned first if not I wont be able to afford them that soon... Thankyou so much for mentioning it though, mind if I get back to you? 
Zakk


----------



## jimbopfc

Zakk said:


> That really is a small world! XD thanks for the feedback on Emsworth! I was thinking of maybe getting a pair, im not sure, depends if they can be sexed that early I guess which I doubt cause id go for 2 females? And I'll have to see if I get the bonus work have mentioned first if not I wont be able to afford them that soon... Thankyou so much for mentioning it though, mind if I get back to you?
> Zakk


Yeah sexing is not possible at such an age so we just went for the biggest and smallest of the group and turned out ok! We got ours from a guy Chris & they were £50 each as to £115 but I can't find his details at the mo, if i do i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Zakk

jimbopfc said:


> Yeah sexing is not possible at such an age so we just went for the biggest and smallest of the group and turned out ok! We got ours from a guy Chris & they were £50 each as to £115 but I can't find his details at the mo, if i do i'll keep you posted.


Ah fair enough, fair differance XD you'll have to let me know mate if you remember! thanks alot bud!


----------



## Zakk

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cody has just been moved into the pentouse viv...
> 
> He moved from a 3x3x3 to a 6x3x3!
> 
> image
> 
> Needs a bit of work, but it works for just now... Need to get some rope, plants another bath and some more wood.
> 
> Quite funny, my boy looks tiny in there, but he is adult, just under 3ft! Think he has a little more growing to do as he sheds a fair bit!


Can I ask what substrate that is? It looks fantastic.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Zakk said:


> Can I ask what substrate that is? It looks fantastic.


The hot side is coco husk and reptibark mixed and the cool end is soil/sand mix


----------



## jimbopfc

*Adult Male AWD needed!*

Hey everyone, my cousin is after an adult male as they're near on impossible to find in northern ireland! He's over in a couple weeks time by car so has an oppurtunity but it seems to have gone a bit quiet! Anyone know of any going or are looking to sell?!:2thumb:


----------



## Zakk

Was looking on the website for Wharf Aquatics the other day they had an adult in last week in mate might be worth checking out? Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles Shop


----------



## jimbopfc

Cheers for that but he's a bit pricey, currently trying to bargain for a pair at the same price! I believe I've found the website i was on about, www.captivebredlizards.co.uk. They're available sept. 2012 and going for £60 each, if i remember right he's situated near worthing but can always arrange a courier! Believe his name is chris if you give him a call.


----------



## Zakk

jimbopfc said:


> Cheers for that but he's a bit pricey, currently trying to bargain for a pair at the same price! I believe I've found the website i was on about, www.captivebredlizards.co.uk. They're available sept. 2012 and going for £60 each, if i remember right he's situated near worthing but can always arrange a courier! Believe his name is chris if you give him a call.


ah, just looked, didnt check the price before cause I was strictly after a baby... that is pricey XD good luck with your pair though! and September will probably be about right for when I have the money! but Worthings 4 hours each way :/ might get lucky n he might attend a show or something XD thanks for that though mate! hope to see pics when/if you get the new pair!


----------



## jimbopfc

Zakk said:


> ah, just looked, didnt check the price before cause I was strictly after a baby... that is pricey XD good luck with your pair though! and September will probably be about right for when I have the money! but Worthings 4 hours each way :/ might get lucky n he might attend a show or something XD thanks for that though mate! hope to see pics when/if you get the new pair!


 
Hey there, managed to get the pair & picked them up yesterday. Got them at ours for a couple of weeks until my cousin picks them up but the female may already be pregnant! Best bet would be to get in touch with tnt deliveries, someone posted somewhere that it's £30 to ship around the uk so get a pair for £150 total dropped to your door! I'll put acouple of pics up in a bit.


----------



## Zakk

jimbopfc said:


> Hey there, managed to get the pair & picked them up yesterday. Got them at ours for a couple of weeks until my cousin picks them up but the female may already be pregnant! Best bet would be to get in touch with tnt deliveries, someone posted somewhere that it's £30 to ship around the uk so get a pair for £150 total dropped to your door! I'll put acouple of pics up in a bit.


Cheers mate I'll take a look into TNT, hope to see your pair soon!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jimbopfc said:


> Hey there, managed to get the pair & picked them up yesterday. Got them at ours for a couple of weeks until my cousin picks them up but the female may already be pregnant! Best bet would be to get in touch with tnt deliveries, someone posted somewhere that it's £30 to ship around the uk so get a pair for £150 total dropped to your door! I'll put acouple of pics up in a bit.


pics? or it didnt happen :whip::2thumb:


----------



## jimbopfc

XtremeReptiles said:


> pics? or it didnt happen :whip::2thumb:


Hey yeah did happen, but I've just moved & been a mental week! They're great & can't wait for mine to get bigger! My cousins impressed & we're just hoping if she is pregnant she waits til he gets her to Ireland before laying! Guy i got them from had said she's always had quite a round belly anyway but I'm thinking she is!

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26135539.jpg

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134922.jpg

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134910.jpg

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-27095557.jpg

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134719.jpg


----------



## NicolasB

jimbopfc said:


> Hey yeah did happen, but I've just moved & been a mental week! They're great & can't wait for mine to get bigger! My cousins impressed & we're just hoping if she is pregnant she waits til he gets her to Ireland before laying! Guy i got them from had said she's always had quite a round belly anyway but I'm thinking she is!
> 
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26135539.jpg
> 
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134922.jpg
> 
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134910.jpg
> 
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-27095557.jpg
> 
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/JamesH09/2012-08-26134719.jpg


Nice pics! Thought I would let you know my female has a belly about twice that size and isnt preggers, so she may not be, but fingers crossed she is and they hatch :2thumb:

I have had my female at the vet and it feels like she still has an egg or two in her stomach from before i got her, but was told its too late to give her a hormone injection to get them out... She has been with me just over 2 years and laid 2 clutches in that time, so clearly not affecting her that much, but she ALWAYS looks like she is gravid, personally, i think she is an Australian Water Pig, more so than a dragon!


----------



## jimbopfc

NicolasB said:


> Nice pics! Thought I would let you know my female has a belly about twice that size and isnt preggers, so she may not be, but fingers crossed she is and they hatch :2thumb:
> 
> I have had my female at the vet and it feels like she still has an egg or two in her stomach from before i got her, but was told its too late to give her a hormone injection to get them out... She has been with me just over 2 years and laid 2 clutches in that time, so clearly not affecting her that much, but she ALWAYS looks like she is gravid, personally, i think she is an Australian Water Pig, more so than a dragon!


Hey, been a while since I was on here last! Yeah she wasn't preggers just a chunk but just told him yours is twice the size & put his mind at rest a bit. He was having trouble trying to put her on a diet! 
Mine are closing in on a year & a half now & going through a massive growth spert but still seem tiny after housing those 2!


----------



## Irocko

*AWD Thread*

Wow!.. some awesome pics there..I never seen one in the flesh, but 'research' I done tells me they more 'hardy' than their cwd cousins...mebbe 'cos found in wild right down SE Aussie coast and colder at night than in tropics..I dunno..
I got 3 cwds at the mo'..male & female nearly adult that I hope to breed, and a young un..

now..pls don' shoot me fer this.. :bash: but as awd and cwd are the only 2 'related' species..( during my research) I cudn' help wonderin' if or why no-one appears to have tried cross-breedin' them..? Any thoughts?


----------



## scotty667

Irocko said:


> Wow!.. some awesome pics there..I never seen one in the flesh, but 'research' I done tells me they more 'hardy' than their cwd cousins...mebbe 'cos found in wild right down SE Aussie coast and colder at night than in tropics..I dunno..
> I got 3 cwds at the mo'..male & female nearly adult that I hope to breed, and a young un..
> 
> now..pls don' shoot me fer this.. :bash: but as awd and cwd are the only 2 'related' species..( during my research) I cudn' help wonderin' if or why no-one appears to have tried cross-breedin' them..? Any thoughts?


I think someone did but the eggs wasn't fertile i'm not sure though haven't heard anything about it though.


----------



## jimbopfc

Irocko said:


> Wow!.. some awesome pics there..I never seen one in the flesh, but 'research' I done tells me they more 'hardy' than their cwd cousins...mebbe 'cos found in wild right down SE Aussie coast and colder at night than in tropics..I dunno..
> I got 3 cwds at the mo'..male & female nearly adult that I hope to breed, and a young un..
> 
> now..pls don' shoot me fer this.. :bash: but as awd and cwd are the only 2 'related' species..( during my research) I cudn' help wonderin' if or why no-one appears to have tried cross-breedin' them..? Any thoughts?


I've seen a setup where they have both living together & seems they tend to ignore each other but I suppose there'sd be alot of factors to take into consideration! Would like to see the end results though!


----------



## NicolasB

*Anyone looking for a Male?*

Greetings all...

Not been on this thread in ages, but glad to see there are quite a few new members getting the Aussie family growing...

Long story short, my female ended up with an infection and had to have a leg removed and as a result, cant be put back in with her partner...

I am reluctantly having to sell him and thought it might be a good idea to post on this thread to see if there is anyone here looking for a Male?

He is around 2.5 foot, eats like a horse and very healthy. He is a great specimen, but unfortunately is not getting the time and attention he deserves, so it is only right I look for a suitable home for him. He originally came from DragonFarm, who I am sure you are all familiar with, so is a bit of a nutter and a pain to get out, but will calm down once he is out. He feeds from the tweezers and will do around 10 full grown Dubias in a sitting ( 2 - 3 times a week!) I also have a Dubia colony which I would be willing to send with him...

He is currently in a 6x2x3.5 on wheels which he could go to his new home with. It has all the fittings etc in and would be happy to let it all go together to the right home...

I have also just bought a house and it would be preferable if he could find a suitable home prior to the move to prevent him being moved time and time again and stressing him out for no reason...

I have put an ad in the classifieds for £250 to sift out the timewasters and freebie hunters, but if anyone is interested please get in touch, I am always open to negotiation...

Cheers,

Nic


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Greetings all...
> 
> Not been on this thread in ages, but glad to see there are quite a few new members getting the Aussie family growing...
> 
> Long story short, my female ended up with an infection and had to have a leg removed and as a result, cant be put back in with her partner...
> 
> I am reluctantly having to sell him and thought it might be a good idea to post on this thread to see if there is anyone here looking for a Male?
> 
> He is around 2.5 foot, eats like a horse and very healthy. He is a great specimen, but unfortunately is not getting the time and attention he deserves, so it is only right I look for a suitable home for him. He originally came from DragonFarm, who I am sure you are all familiar with, so is a bit of a nutter and a pain to get out, but will calm down once he is out. He feeds from the tweezers and will do around 10 full grown Dubias in a sitting ( 2 - 3 times a week!) I also have a Dubia colony which I would be willing to send with him...
> 
> He is currently in a 6x2x3.5 on wheels which he could go to his new home with. It has all the fittings etc in and would be happy to let it all go together to the right home...
> 
> I have also just bought a house and it would be preferable if he could find a suitable home prior to the move to prevent him being moved time and time again and stressing him out for no reason...
> 
> I have put an ad in the classifieds for £250 to sift out the timewasters and freebie hunters, but if anyone is interested please get in touch, I am always open to negotiation...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nic



Sorry to hear of this, I would of taken him if I hadn't of got Ned
Good luck in getting him to a new home... Bargain really!!


----------



## NicolasB

jimjam1977 said:


> Sorry to hear of this, I would of taken him if I hadn't of got Ned
> Good luck in getting him to a new home... Bargain really!!


Thanks for the response... I am sure I will find him a good home before we move, he certainly deserves it! 

Hope your lot are all well... : victory:


----------



## jimjam1977

NicolasB said:


> Thanks for the response... I am sure I will find him a good home before we move, he certainly deserves it!
> 
> Hope your lot are all well... : victory:


Hi there

Yeah we're all well, can't remember if I put on here but I only have Ned, Sheila and bindii now..
No eggs but I not really breeding them, they all doing great


----------



## levinas

On the subject of Gippsland W/D....Two posters have commmented on the possibility of their females being Gippsland.Unlikely but not impossible i suppose.The Dragonfarm guy previously commented that he would like to have Gippsland but hadn't been able to find any and as Australia wont allow exports, if they aren't already outside Aus they wont be easily available.Would it not be more likely that the greener colouration of the females suspected of being Gippslands is down to being female and naturally lighter in colour than a male which is darker, both in dark stripes and reddness?Also are not Gippsland different in throat/chest colouration to Eastern W/D, so could be differentiated from female Eastern by this identifier?And, last of all, if they do turn out to be Gippsland, would it not be best to attempt to find a male Gippsland for any breeding attempts, as Gippslands will definately be harder to come by and at more risk of being lost to the captive pops outside Australia?I think you'll find that Gippslands are smaller/not so bulky than Eastern, possibly less hardy-ive definately read in the past that there are very noticable differences between Easterns and Gippslands.


----------



## Dragon Farm

When you say 'hardiness', if we are talking about cold tolerance, then Gippslands would be MORE hardy, as they come from the south where it gets alot colder than in the northern range of lesueurii. 

I am not going to say I am 100% that there are no gippslands outside of Australia, but I have never seen any evidence to suggest they are. Possibly somebody has illegally imported them in the past since exports legally stopped, but if so they are keeping very quite about it. 

If you are thinking well they would keep quiet about it, remember that there are lots of geckos and monitors especially, that have 'appeared from nowhere' in the last 15 years or so, especially in Germany. Nobody seems to have a problem selling Australian species that were not around after the legal exports, and monitors are CITIES controlled too, unlike lesueurii. 

If they were in Germany, then I would expect somebody would be trying to sell them for a lot of money. If they were captive bred, I would be buying them !

The females of the two subspecies look more similar, while the males would stand out more. That is why I think people are thinking there females could be Gippsland. If there are females out there, where are the males ?


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cody has just been moved into the pentouse viv...
> 
> He moved from a 3x3x3 to a 6x3x3!
> 
> image
> 
> Needs a bit of work, but it works for just now... Need to get some rope, plants another bath and some more wood.
> 
> Quite funny, my boy looks tiny in there, but he is adult, just under 3ft! Think he has a little more growing to do as he sheds a fair bit!


did you make that viv or buy it?


----------



## NicolasB

*Male AWD For Sale*

Hi guys,

Just a quick note to let you all know that as yet, I have not been able to find a suitable home for my male :bash:

If anyone is interested or knows someone who is, please drop me a PM...

Thanks

Nic


----------



## scarlasaur

*hello everyone!*

hey! thought I would join this thread as I will most likely be asking annoying questions to current awd owners soon Im in a 1/2 wk countdown before my viv is properly set up for a new little 4month old awd! Very ecxited:2thumb: might send some pix when its ready for any set up advise..


----------



## scarlasaur

*little Ripper!*

Hey everyone, Ive finally brought my first lizard (a 6mnth old) AWD home his/her name is little Ripper (untill he becomes big Ripper ofcourse) and I thought i would indroduce him to everyone here.. so far he seems to be a very healthy active and HUNGRY little guy..am feeding him 3/4 crickets every 2nd day...but when i open the door on the non feeding days he comes right up to me and sticks out his tongue for more! any suggestions on when i should start feeding him more?


----------



## rexob

Great thread


----------



## Dragon Farm

When they are growing, give them as much as they want. Crickets are good, but I would recommend you broaden the diet with hopper locusts, a small amount of mealworms, and even small morios, if you think 'he' is big enough. I can't tell the size from the picture. If he seems hungry, keep feeding.


----------



## scarlasaur

*hungry little ripper..*

Thanx for the feeding advise! basically ive been throwing in a few crickets per day and he will hunt them when hes hungry, if he gets lazy with the hunt, then I take them out. Ive also given him a few mealworms and 1 hopper for variety. Seems to be doing the trick poor little guy has started to shed 2 days ago tho and seems pretty annoyed with it, he is noticably growing in the month ive had him Good signs!


----------



## spiteri

Please help......My AWD has lost the use of both her arms?


----------



## scarlasaur

Take it to the vet asap!


----------



## NicolasB

Hi All,

Does anyone by any chance know anyone looking for a female AWD? Long story short I need to find a new home for my girl. I have an ad in the classifieds but pm if you want more info. Really want to find her a good home.

Thanks,

Nic


----------



## Chrisxr2

*Holy thread resurrection batman*

Just to post that I will be the proud owner of a gorgeous Australian wTer dragon next week, will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## CraigMac

*Aussie Water Dragon arriving beginning of Feb.*

Just purchased a juvenile male Aussie Water Dragon, will be picking him up beginning of February. Gives me a month to sort out Viv, I have a 4x3x2 (lxhxd) to start with and planning a larger build for when he's larger, already had the Viv which is why not building the adult sized Viv straight off. Thought would get some more use out of it first.

Does anyone use a mister for there's and if so is it morning/evening letting it dry out between mistings, was considering getting a mist King fitted. 

What heat source is best, have a Arcadia T5 luminaire 3ft to fit for UV, going to use a 12% lamp due to the height. Is a ceramic best or maybe a reptile radiator or just a good old fashioned basking lamp?

Read that they eat more veggies as they mature is this what people have found?

Looking forward to knitting out the Viv and picking him up and joining the club:lol2:


----------



## Dragon Farm

I really would NOT recommend you invest in a misting system. Its completely unnecessary, and more likely to cause health problems than improve health. If you want to use a manual mister to stop things getting boné dry, its a good idea, but this species does not need or benefit from regular soakings.


----------



## Dragon Farm

Arcadia T5s are the best ! They will only eat veggies if you dramatically cut back on the insects, like with bearded dragons. Give them a choice and they will always choose insects.


----------



## murrindindi

Dragon Farm said:


> I really would NOT recommend you invest in a misting system. Its completely unnecessary, and more likely to cause health problems than improve health. If you want to use a manual mister to stop things getting boné dry, its a good idea, but this species does not need or benefit from regular soakings.


Hi, these animals are semi aquatic, they spend a good deal of time in and around water (I`m an Aussie and have observed them in the wild many, many times over the years). I`d like to ask where your information comes from? Thanks!


----------



## CraigMac

Thanks for the information Dragon Farm, I don't intend to mist extensively, twice a day, once morning and once evening for maybe 20-30 secs. More for the benefit of the live plants I intend to include. There will be a water area for the Aussie to bathe in as well. Happy to feed insets only if that turns out to be its preference will probably offer fruit/veg couple of times a week and see what happens.


----------



## Dragon Farm

murrindindi said:


> Hi, these animals are semi aquatic, they spend a good deal of time in and around water (I`m an Aussie and have observed them in the wild many, many times over the years). I`d like to ask where your information comes from? Thanks!


 I value your experience from seeing them in the wild. My concerns are that if you are keeping them indoors in the UK, you are already restricting air flow around them, and also in captivity they would not recieve anything like the intense solar radiation they would get in the wild. If you start misting twice a day, you are likely to create an overly damp atmosphere, that might suit 'Chinese water dragons' but in my view would not suit Australian water dragons. In my experience they do not need extremely high humidity. What they need yes in to be able to soak in clean water when every they want to. Its important they can soak all of their bodies should they wish to (i.e fully submerge their bodies if they wish). 

If they were used to recieving rain most days in the wild, the daily mistings would make sense. But they don't. Indoors in the UK, I think its especially not good as I said because you are already restricting airflow by keeping them in a 'box'. 

I keep mine outdoors, where for around 4 months of the year they recieve little or usually NO rainfall. I spray the cages every so often when it is really hot, but with the intense solar radiation, everything dries out rapidly. I do it more to cool things down sometimes. 

I have been keeping this species now for around 15 years, and breeding them for around 10 years. I think my breeding success would suggest I am doing something right.


----------



## CraigMac

Thanks for the information, both points helpful. I am off work until March so have plenty of time to carefully monitor and adjust as necessary to ensure the best outcome for the Aussie. 

Dragon farm, what night temp do you safely go down to? read around 65 is ok. Viv won't get that low but curios as much as anything.


----------



## murrindindi

Dragon Farm said:


> I value your experience from seeing them in the wild. My concerns are that if you are keeping them indoors in the UK, you are already restricting air flow around them, and also in captivity they would not recieve anything like the intense solar radiation they would get in the wild. If you start misting twice a day, you are likely to create an overly damp atmosphere, that might suit 'Chinese water dragons' but in my view would not suit Australian water dragons. In my experience they do not need extremely high humidity. What they need yes in to be able to soak in clean water when every they want to. Its important they can soak all of their bodies should they wish to (i.e fully submerge their bodies if they wish).
> 
> If they were used to recieving rain most days in the wild, the daily mistings would make sense. But they don't. Indoors in the UK, I think its especially not good as I said because you are already restricting airflow by keeping them in a 'box'.
> 
> I keep mine outdoors, where for around 4 months of the year they recieve little or usually NO rainfall. I spray the cages every so often when it is really hot, but with the intense solar radiation, everything dries out rapidly. I do it more to cool things down sometimes.
> 
> I have been keeping this species now for around 15 years, and breeding them for around 10 years. I think my breeding success would suggest I am doing something right.


Hi, thanks for your reply. I think it`s great that you`ve had repeated success breeding them in captivity, I hope your success continues! 
I`m not sure I understand when you say if the dragon or the enclosure were spayed twice per day it would create an overly damp environment, surely that would depend on the conditions in the enclosure to a large extent, not to mention how heavily it was misted? I do agree with you that a high humidity level throughout the enclosure on a regular basis is not advised, there needs to be a range (as in your caresheet).
I would also suggest that 15c is too low a temp in the water container (the lower figure you recommend in your guide), there is no need to have the water temp lower than approx. 21 to 24c, you/other keepers might find they spend more time bathing if it were higher.


----------



## Dragon Farm

My AWD are outdoors now without any heating. The forecast is for 8c (46 f) tonight which is mild for the time of year. Here are some of the enclosures containing AWD, pictures taken in 2009.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dragon Farm said:


> My AWD are outdoors now without any heating. The forecast is for 8c (46 f) tonight which is mild for the time of year. Here are some of the enclosures containing AWD, pictures taken in 2009.
> 
> [URL=http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p294/mark68_bucket/Snow%20%20094.jpg]image[/URL]



I have to give nothing but praise for dragon farm. My old AWD was from here and he was such a great specimen. They are much more hardy than you think, with dragon farm keeping them outside all year round being a good example of this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honitonpete

*This bearded dragon lives in my garden ;^)*

I figured I post this clip of this little fella who comes to visit us on a regular basis. He's quite friendly and doesn't seem to be too scared of humans.

Lizard chillin in my garden


----------



## CraigMac

Nice video, I assume there is a honiton in Australia or you moved there:lol2: never seen Aussie WD in Devon


----------



## murrindindi

XtremeReptiles said:


> I have to give nothing but praise for dragon farm. My old AWD was from here and he was such a great specimen. They are much more hardy than you think, with dragon farm keeping them outside all year round being a good example of this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, if they are kept in suitably insulated enclosures here in the U.K it would be possible to keep them outdoors year round, keeping them outside in "open" and uninsulated enclosures would result in their death in most parts of the U.K judging by what I`ve experienced climate wise in the coldest months.
Do you have any photos of your Aussie water dragon and it`s enclosure, also, how many years have you had it and how old is he/she now?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Yes but I believe dragon farm is based in Portugal, where the climate is fairly different. Yeah you would be right with insulated enclosures if kept outside. I kept mine inside for the winter and most of Autumn but he did stay outside for most of the summer, the natural uv does them the world of good. I do not have any pictures of the setups as the last I kept was a few years back, but here is a picture of the last I kept which was a specimen from dragon farm.










I kept him since a juvi for about 3 years until I moved him on. I would definitely keep this amazing species again, more intelligent than people give them credit for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murrindindi

Dragon Farm said:


> My AWD are outdoors now without any heating. The forecast is for 8c (46 f) tonight which is mild for the time of year. Here are some of the enclosures containing AWD, pictures taken in 2009.


Hi again, you didn`t explain that you kept them in Portugal, obviously that makes a tremendous difference if housing them outdoors year round compared to the climate here in the U.K where that isn`t possible. 
Just because it doesn`t rain for 4 months in Portugal doesn`t mean it doesn`t rain in their wild range for that length of time even in summer (it most certainly does), or that in captivity (kept indoors in the U.K) they should experience those very dry conditions for extended periods.


----------



## murrindindi

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes but I believe dragon farm is based in Portugal, where the climate is fairly different. Yeah you would be right with insulated enclosures if kept outside. I kept mine inside for the winter and most of Autumn but he did stay outside for most of the summer, the natural uv does them the world of good. I do not have any pictures of the setups as the last I kept was a few years back, but here is a picture of the last I kept which was a specimen from dragon farm.
> 
> I kept him since a juvi for about 3 years until I moved him on. I would definitely keep this amazing species again, more intelligent than people give them credit for.


Hi again, thanks for the photo, yes they are a very pretty species, I used to see them fairly often in the bush though difficult to get too close most of the time! 
I`ve kept several in outdoor aviary type enclosures at home (Oz), but not here in the U.K where I currently live. A pity you had to rehome the dragon.


----------



## CraigMac

Finally finished planted vivarium for my juvenile AWD last week and he (I think) has moved in 4 days ago, bit camera shy at the moment will post picture when I can get one. Here's a picture of the vivarium which will be extended, changed as he grows.

URL=http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/craigmac104/media/6fab2430d03a999163a4a105b8bcbc03_zpsjovniscl.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## CraigMac

Got a picture done caught him chilling out.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

How young is the AWD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigMac

Not sure of age as was not known by reptile shop. He for arguments sake is approx 7" snout to vent.


----------



## bonesy

hes gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## CraigMac

Thanks, still settling in and being grumpy so turn this nose up at locusts so they just started munching the plants :devil:


----------

